# Hayabusa's Dawn of Defiance: Chapter I: The Traitor's Gambit



## possum (Mar 16, 2010)

Star Wars
The Dawn of Defiance
Episode I
The Traitor's Gambit


It is a dark time in the galaxy.  The evil GALACTIC EMPIRE has spread
from the Deep Core to the Outer Rim, and everywhere
the Empire's tyranny can be felt.

Fleeing from the oppression of the Emperor's minions, agents of
Senator BAIL ORGANA have run to a remote space station above
Brentaal.  Known to have been a vocal opponent of the Empire,
Organa may be the last hope of freedom in the galaxy.

In the hopes of stopping these dissidents before they can
reach the senator, the Empire has alerted its forces on
SEL ZONN STATION, where the struggle for liberty rages on,
and the first sparks of rebellion have begun to burn....​
Sel Zonn Station floats peacefully above the planet of Brentaal, the two natural satellites of the planets reflecting the system's primary's light onto the space station.  Three landing pads jut out from the cylindrical main body of the station, and despite the late hour relative to Galactic Standard, small freighters land and disembark.

You can view this from the promenade of the station, all of you finding your way to this very spot, at this very time.  The lines of the Force have converged.


----------



## Nebten (Mar 16, 2010)

Keyton casually makes his way through the promenade to find a cantina, the seedier the better. There he'll order an Alderaan ale and keep his senses open for an oppertunity. Even though he's been here for only less then a standard day, Key needs to get off this station before it becomes crawling with Imperials.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 16, 2010)

A young woman in lightly tanned clothing does her best to move in a causal fashion onto the promenade. She looks about for a besalisk and a droid, whom she was to meet on the station. Her gaze turns to the view and she is captured by the vastness of space.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 16, 2010)

An impressive shape pushes itself out of the concealing shadows, shaking its red, furred jacket in place as if after a long wait. Four armed, three-fingered, tough green skin, a head like an armored turtle, the young besalisk strides forth into the promenade as if he owned the place. "Hord dama Maelonee." Lower right hand offers to shake, upper left closes on her shoulder in an (over?) friendly manner while lower left just holds a tapered brown stub with a glowing pink ember at the end.

	There is no droid in sight... but then, there are a lot of shadows available.

_______________________________________________
And we're off!!!!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2010)

Mack finds himself walking on the promenade wearing his non-descript dark clothing, some intuition tells him this is where he is supposed to be. His face clearly still shows the traces of sadness and anger in his countenance. He tries to be inconspicuous wearing while walking among the other people. He sees the seemingly unusual exchange between the large, 4 armed besalisk and the young woman. He looks around wonders if he will find the jedi that was rumored to be about.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Mir makes a short curt nod as she takes the besalisk's lower hand, "Glad to finally met you in person Sloor."  Her gaze goes over the promenade, stopping briefly on Mack before she looks back to Sloor. "I suppose we should take care of business, first?" she reaches into a belt pouch and removes a credit chip, making sure it is not with in easy sight of anyone passing bye.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 17, 2010)

EDIT: Sloor's handshake is the definition of firm. He presses just *a bit* harder than is polite, but could obviously do much worse if he wanted.



Songdragon said:


> "I suppose we should take care of business, first?" she reaches into a belt pouch and removes a credit chip, making sure it is not with in easy sight of anyone passing bye.




There is the slightest of pause... then he smiles a predatory smile with that wide mouth of his and gently turns her towards a plasteel observation bench with left hands firmly behind shoulder and right elbow. "No convulsions, Sra. You're hiring taw upstanding research assistants, all legal and awbove board." The stub smells of sweetened salt and far away fish... 

And, somehow, amid the confusion of hands, the cred chip has dissapeared from *her* hand and been slotted in the datapad clipped on *his* belt. "250 credits," announces the machine. Disapointment flits across his face (at the amount, you think).


[Sblock=OOC]Sloor used Stealth to pick-pocket the chip. If you want to oppose the move and/or spot exactly how he did it, roll Perception +5 and beat an 1d20+5=18 (to oppose) or a 22 (to spot).  (the pickpocket rules really don't favor thieves, do they?). 

The bench, by the way, offers a superb view of everything around it, as well as providing COVER should it become necessary. [/Sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "No convulsions, Sra. You're hiring taw upstanding research assistants, all legal and awbove board."
> 
> And, somehow, amid the confusion of hands, the cred chip has dissapeared from *her* hand and been slotted in the datapad clipped on *his* belt. "250 credits," announces the machine. Disapointment flits across his face (at the amount, you think).
> 
> ...




[Sblock=OOC] She looks down... 1d20+7=11 ... and notices, nothing besides that the chip is missing.[/sblock]

Mir looks at Sloor as she sits on the bench at his side. With a smile and nods, she comments, "Of course, research assistant."

At the besalisk's disappoint says, "A sign of good faith. There will be more, as needed."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2010)

Mack, still sort of wandering unobtrusively, keeps glancing over at the unusual encounter with the baselisk and attractive woman.  He doesn't see anything he can put a finger on, _Probably none of my concern anyway_, he concludes.

*OOC: Failed perception check (took -4 circumstance penalty as well) 1d20+2=8*​


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 17, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> "A sign of good faith. There will be more, as needed."




"Gawd!" He plops down on the bench, upper arms spread wide across the back. "How is ahld taw mouthes anyways?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 17, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack, still sort of wandering unobtrusively, keeps glancing over at the unusual encounter with the baselisk and attractive woman.




Perception 1d20+1=12. Probably not enough to spot the undue attention (Want to do better, oh master scout Malone?). 

Could you throw Stealth, Perrin?

[Sblock= If your Stealth is below 13]The besalisk's lower right hand now rests casually near the grip of his heavy blaster. Oh, and he's looking right at you... "Be somewhere else, mudcrotch." 

_<OOC:_ Intimidate: 1d20+7=8 Ack, critical fumble! Sloor looks like a red balloon full of hot air (What a way to make a first impression )[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2010)

Mack continues down the promenade, intending to pass by the besalisk with the young woman and continue on. However his demeanor from being in law enforcement slips out as he was not paying enough attention on trying to keep unnoticed. He appears to have attracted the attention of the besalisk sitting on the bench.

[sblock=OOC] Took a 10 with a -5 circumstance penalty, Stealth result is 7. [/sblock]


> The besalisk's lower right hand now rests casually near the grip of his heavy blaster. Oh, and he's looking right at you... "Be somewhere else, mudcrotch."




Mack used to dealing with the seedier types from his days on the other side of the fence, reflexively begins to reach for his credentials, to tell him to cool it. He stops himself, realizing he gave those away last week. He replies harshly, “Relax chummer,” trying to get the ring of authority come out in his voice like any good enforcer would. He pauses to consider a lame attempt at intimidation in light of the besalisk’s laughable one, and decides upon difference approach.

He chuckles and sits down on the bench so close he is practically touching the besalisk’s hip holster. He folds his arms across his chest non-threateningly and says, “Thanks for cheering me up pal, haven’t been much for laughing lately. ‘Mudcrotch’ huh, haven’t been called that one before.”

He nods to the woman, “Ma’am.” He turns back to the besalisk, “I was minding my own business, or so I thought anyway. Guess I still have some cop left in me that I need to get rid of. Relax boyo, not with them anymore. Let’s just say we have had some disagreements.”


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 18, 2010)

Contrarely to expectations the besalisk's two right arms welcome the closeness, very naturally closing over shoulder and folded arms and starting to progressivley, ruthlessly *squeeeeze* him closer still. 

"Sing sawm mawr, little human babbler. I'm all ears."

[Sblock=OOC]As Mir has been discovering, Besalisks are very gregarious and have no personal space to invade whatsoever. 

The squeeze is not causing damage as yet and might stop increasing before it does... or it might not (didn't think I needed an attack roll to Grab since you pretty much sat in the arms of the spider ). I'm thinking a straight, macho Grapple contest for now, if you feel like it, see who can be king of that mountain. (Technically you're just grabbed (-2 tohit, only light weapon). It can be automatically broken by a simple standard action but that might not look very "cool and in control"... ). Best three out of five rolls? Winner decides the fate of the loser.

By the by, Perrin, looking at your sheet I see you bought a blaster riffle but not the associated permit. The game guidelines say we should, but aside from that, being caught with no permit is at least an excuse for the local constabulatory to throw the book at you. Not recommended for us edge-of-the-law types.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2010)

The humor quickly gone, Mack just glares at the besalisk, waiting for the creature get the point and desist.




[sblock=OOC: If Sloor doesn’t stop after 10 seconds] Mack says icily, “Let’s just pretend we have already finished our tussle before somebody gets hurt.” [/sblock]

He turns to the young woman, with considerably more civility, “Ma’am is he always like this?”


----------



## possum (Mar 18, 2010)

Sloor sees something out of the corner of his eye: two men loitering on the promenade who aren't doing what everyone else in the shopping and entertainment district are doing.  Instead, the two humans are scanning the crowd intently, looking very hard for something.  Or someone...  Mir notices this as well.

The group is then quickly interrupted a woman staggers towards them.  She is slender, and wearing the greasy overalls of a mechanic.  Underneath her hand is the unmistakable crimson of human blood.  

Please help me," she calls out to you.  "There are credits in it for you, just help me."

Mere seconds later, two stormtroopers burst into the area from the south end of the promenade.  They raise their blasters, aiming at the woman, and shout through their helmet speakers.  "Step away from that woman.  She is under arrest in the name of the Emperor!"


----------



## possum (Mar 18, 2010)

```
|-|-|-|-| |K|-|-|-|-|
| | | |B|P| | | | | |
| | |D|C| |M| | | | |
| |C| | | | | | | | |
| |C| | |S|s| | |C| |
| | | | | | | | |C| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |I|
| | | | | | | | | |i|
|-|-|-|-| | |-|-|-|-|
```

C=Computer console.  Can provide cover if they're ducked behind.
M=Maya
S=Stormtrooper 1
s=Stormtrooper 2
I=Informant 1
i=Informant 2
K=Keyton
D=Mir
B=Sloor
P=Mack

EDIT: If anyone wishes to have their alphabetical token changed, please let me know.  The key will appear on all combat maps.

Initiatives, please.

Order:

Keyton/Nebten: 18
Mack/perrinmiller: 18
Stormtroopers/GM: 17, Dex 11
Informants/GM: 17, Dex 10
Mir/Songdragon: 8
Maya/GM: 8
Sloor/BinderFred


----------



## Nebten (Mar 18, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+3=18)

Keyton will start in upper right.

Keyton will step up in front of the woman and say, "This woman is in need of medical attention. Stand down so I can get her to a medical facility."


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 18, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> He turns to the young woman, with considerably more civility, “Ma’am is he always like this?”




Mir looks to Mack and shrugs her shoulders and is about to reply when...



possum said:


> Please help me," she calls out to you.  "There are credits in it for you, just help me."
> 
> "Step away from that woman.  She is under arrest in the name of the Emperor!"




"Oh frell me." the woman says quietly to those immediately around her as her hand moves towards her blaster.

((Mir will start furthest to the left/west in the second row, just by the start of the computer console. Inaitiave 1d20+7=8 Ack!  ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 19, 2010)

_<Whoa, lots of things happening today!_


			
				perrinmiler said:
			
		

> Mack says icily, “Let’s just pretend we have already finished our tussle before somebody gets hurt.”



	Sloor's brown eyes widden with realisation: "You're aw green virgin, talker baw!" He tilts back his armored head and barks a single burst of harsh laughter. "Tawm you learned thaw way of thaw RIM!" 

	Far from diminishing, the pressure suddenly increases exponentially, quickly entering the realm of the painful, of bone breakage... or would have if not for:



			
				Possum said:
			
		

> Sloor sees something out of the corner of his eye: [snipppety snip] The group is then quickly interrupted a woman staggers towards them. She is slender, and wearing the greasy overalls of a mechanic. Underneath her hand is the unmistakable crimson of human blood.
> 
> "Please help me," she calls out to you.  "There are credits in it for you, just help me."



	"What is it with droid-lickers tawday?" Not that Sloor is not sympathetic - powers know he's been in her spot a time or two... But, freck, he's trying to get some frecsing work done here -- and with a new client to boot! "Look, Sra-" he begins, pointing his smoking stub in her general direction.

	But she would never know what he was going to say as:



			
				Possum and Songdragon said:
			
		

> mere seconds later, two stormtroopers burst into the area from the south end of the promenade. They raise their blasters, aiming at the woman, and shout through their helmet speakers. "Step away from that woman.  She is under arrest in the name of the Emperor!"
> 
> "Oh frell me." the woman says quietly to those immediately around her as her hand moves towards her blaster.




	The feeling is eloquently echoed by Sloor's wide-mouthed, goggle-eyed expression...



			
				Nebten said:
			
		

> Keyton steps up in front of the woman and says, "This woman is in need of medical attention. Stand down so I can get her to a medical facility."



	"Ah, gawd," breathes Sloor to Mir, recovering with amazing swiftness, "free blaster fawdder: At least awn thing goes our way tawday! This way, Sra." Decision taken, the besalisk smoothly vaults the bench and covers their dual retreat, stage left, his own hand near his blaster but itching for his marbling *mace*! 

[sblock=actions]Initiative 1d20=4 Technically not Sloor's worst.  Sloor will of course start between Mir and Mack: last G to the left of the second line please (I'm think a "B" for "Besalisk"?).

Planned Actions: Pass behind the computer consoles to the left, broadcasting 'we're going quietly' towards the two troopers. Sloor will not move unless Mir does though. Might need adjusting when things get to his lowly 4 ini. [/sblock]*EDIT: *By the way, Nebten, what does your character look like?

__________________________________________________
This is not the woman you are looking for!


----------



## Nebten (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2010)

> "Oh frell me." the woman says quietly to those immediately around her as her hand moves towards her blaster.



Mack looks at the woman and thinks,_ Frell her, hardly know her._
*OOC: *Mack probably has to start next to Sloor and Mir, as I assume they were all adjacent to each other, Mack is to Sloor's right facing Mir, wherever that is on the grid. Initiative (1d20+7=18) I guess that makes me first. BTW my character can us letter "P".​In reaction to the commotion, he turns to see what's going on. Seeing the man step out to confront the injured woman, he notices the attire and surmises this might be the Jedi he was hoping to run into. He decides that he will help cover the Jedi's back as things unfold. But intends to remain sitting on the bench, playing the innocent bystander until it is time spring into action.

[sblock=Action] I'm delaying until after the Stormtroopers' response to Keyton's action. Mack should be able to go before the informants if necessary. I want to wait before deciding on courses of action.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 20, 2010)

Combat Info
[sblock]
	
	



```
|-|-|-|-| | |-|-|-|-|
| | | |B|P| | | | | |
| | |D|C| |M| | | | |
| |C| | | |K| | | | |
| |C| | |S|s| | |C| |
| | | | | | | | |C| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |I|
| | | | | | | | | |i|
|-|-|-|-| | |-|-|-|-|
```

C=Computer console.  Can provide cover if they're ducked behind.
M=Maya
S=Stormtrooper 1
s=Stormtrooper 2
I=Informant 1
i=Informant 2
K=Keyton
D=Mir
B=Sloor
P=Mack[/sblock]

If the imperial in the heavily modified-looking clone trooper armor could look at Keyton with a dirty look through his mask, he's doing so.  "Stand aside, sir," he says through his helmet's speaker.  OOC: Perception checks, everyone.  Those getting over a 12 realize that it's not the same voice that you've heard clone troopers speak in before.  He motions his helmet towards the woman.  "I'm not going to ask you again."


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

[sblock=Nothing to see here, move along"] Perception 1d20+7=10 [/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Mar 20, 2010)

[sblock=Perception/GM] 
Perception (1d20+6=13)  Also, Key should be inbetween "s" and "M" [/sblock] 
"Then you won't have to . . ." Keyton reaches across his waist and pulls out a baton that extends and snaps into place. Continuing his arc, he tries to upper cut the stormtrooper in front of him. 

Snap Baton (1d20+4, 2d4=[5, 4], [4, 2])

After Keyton's wild swing, he gives a sideways smirk and shrugs his shoulders. _Oh boy . . ._


----------



## possum (Mar 21, 2010)

The stormtrooper recruit dodges Keyton's wild swing and responds with a swing of his DC-15 carbine aimed right for the Jedi's nose.  He's too new at this job, however, and the swing is easily blocked.  His compatriot takes aim at the offender and squeezes off a shot.  Had it not been for Keyton's elusitivity, the blaster shot would have come extremely close to hitting the Jedi.

OOC: Mack may react to the Stormtroopers turning hostile, though these actions are unlikely to change unless he does something major.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2010)

OOC: Once it is clear hostilities are started Mack, has no reason to delay and he should be acting before the stormtroopers.​Mack, seeing that the man confronting the stormtroopers is going to start the fight, decides, _Well, paid the ante might as well play the hand. Better help rescue the damsel. _
[sblock=Perception Check/GM]Perception (1d20+6=17)[/sblock]
Mack pulls his blaster rifle into position, selects auto-fire, and opens fire at the stormtroopers. 
[sblock=Actions] *Swift Action* is to switch selecter switch on Blaster Rifle to auto-fire. *Standard Action* is to Fire Blaster Rifle, auto-fire on the 2 SQ with stormtrooper and the 2SQ behind. Ranged Attack (1d20 +3=15)-5=10 actually. Energy Damage (3d8=13); *Move Action* (not sure I have one, but Blaster Rifle is not holstered), if possible, swing around to the west and take cover behind computer console, moving W-W-SW-SW. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 21, 2010)

Combat Info
[sblock]
	
	



```
|-|-|-|-| | |-|-|-|-|
| | | |B| | | | | | |
| | |D|C| |M| | | | |
|P|C| | | |K| | | | |
| |C| | |S|s| | |C|I|
| | | | | | | | |C|i|
| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | |
|-|-|-|-| | |-|-|-|-|
```

C=Computer console.  Can provide cover if they're ducked behind.
M=Maya
S=Stormtrooper 1
s=Stormtrooper 2
I=Informant 1
i=Informant 2
K=Keyton
D=Mir
B=Sloor
P=Mack[/sblock]

Mack opens fire upon the Stormtroopers, missing with the majority of the blaster shots, but managing to connect with enough of them.  Mortally wounded, both of the imperials collapse to the floor.

The imperial informants pause for the slightest bit of time, quickly rethinking their strategy.  They head "north" and take cover behind the computer console.  The plainclothes agents aim their hold-out blasters at the group and open fire.  The first one aims at Mack as he dodges under a console of his own, only to hit the computer, sending sparks flying.  The other one takes aim at Keyton, since he was the only one of the group that turned hostile at the moment.  His shot goes wide, as well.

OOC: Songdragon: Mir is up.


----------



## Nebten (Mar 21, 2010)

*Attack of Opportunity*

As the other trooper takes _aim_, he leaves himself open and Keyton takes advantage of it. 

Attack of Opportunity: 1d20+4, 2d4=[19, 4], [2, 3] Ref 23 for 5 pod.

He hits the right forearm throwing off the troopers shot. How much of it was absorbed by the armor is another matter.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 21, 2010)

Seeing a brief firefight begin she almost reaches for her blaster when she looks over at the woman on the promenade's deck bleeding and makes her way over to her and kneels down beside her and reaches into her utility belt to get out a medpac. "Do not worry Ma'am," she looks about at the others risking themselves for the woman, "We are here to help"

[sblock=Actions]Move= Move action, kneel swift action (dropping prone seems to be one0, and retrieving a medpac (opening bag)... I will finish getting the medpac next round and attempting a treat injury then.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 21, 2010)

[Sblock=Suggestion for Songdragon]If you move to the square north of Mara, I think Sloor can provide cover for both of you from the square to the right of Mara (assuming she stands still for the healing).[/sblock]Next up: Mara.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2010)

*Mack's Round 2 action*

[sblock=Intentions] OOC: Assuming Mara is not going to influence the fire fight, I would suggest that Sloor go ahead roll his actions.

For Round 2 after Keyton's attack (assuming he will engage in melee on the northern most informant), Mack will likely aim and hit the two informants with autofire as well.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 23, 2010)

Maya scrambles behind the rest of the group, racing for cover.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 23, 2010)

[sblock=Perception roll]1d20+1=14 Succesful.[/sblock]







Songdragon said:


> "Do not worry Ma'am," she looks about at the others risking themselves for the woman, "We are here to help"




"We are?!" questions Sloor. And yet he moves with her, providing cover for her AND the wounded women as he goes. "Teebee," he shouts into his communit, "get your rounded bawt in here and get her patched up, will you?"

	A medium-sized mat grey hover droid dances out of the concealing shadows, so close it's a wonder nobody saw it before. It's not hovering though, but clicking forward on three spindly legs with so much grace it's hardly touching the ground at all, or making any noise. 

"The leaky one, or shall I attempt _haute couture_ on Sra's wardrobe?" it asks, single optic swiveling about. 

	Just then though,







			
				Possum said:
			
		

> Maya scrambles behind the rest of the group, racing for cover.




"At last a sensawble awn!" applauds the besalisk, almost unbelieving at this point. "We daw the patching away from the firefight, alright Sra?" He's still blocking line of sight between her and the shooters, but every other line of his tense frame is pointing towards the door at their back -- Who *are* these people anyway?

[Sblock=Actions]Move to the square east of Mir to provide COVER for her and Mir, +5 to Ref defense. If he can't do both, favor Mir.

Swift: Order TB52 to move adjacent to Maya. Don't know where it is right now, but two moves should get it there, I think. It's using Stealth as a matter of course so DC18 to spot him, 13 if he needs a double move.

Standard: Fight Defensively, if he can do so without giving up his cover property? (19 REF defense till his next turn if so). If not, draw his weapon instead, not pointing it at anybody for now.

*Possum:* Where do the doors behind us lead to?

*Songdragon:* TB52 will, eventually, either give you a +2 to your Treat Injury or, if you prefer, he'll take 10 on is own Treat Injury at +7.[/Sblock]Next up: Keyton.


----------



## Nebten (Mar 24, 2010)

Seeing the two stormtroopers fall in front of him, Keyton turns around and gives a nod to those providing cover fire. 

He swings around the corner of the far end of the computer console the informants are behind. Keyton attempts to take out the knee of younger of the two.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to just "south" of "C"
Standard: Attack "i" Informant. Baton (1d20+4, 2d4=[16, 4], [1, 4]) Hit Ref 20 for 5 pod

[/sblock]

Up next: Mack


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2010)

Mack let's the man with the stun baton pass through his line of fire, and takes aim at the two imperial informants trying to take cover across the promenade. Once the line of fire is clear, he rips off another burst from his blaster rifle.

[sblock=Actions] MA & SwA: Take aim
SA: Ranged Attack (Aimed Autofire) (1d20-2=1) for maximum energy damage (3d8=12)

OOC: If failure by more than -5 will cause Keyton damage while attacking the southern informant, then the 2x2 area of effect will not include both Imperials, only the northern one. [/sblock]

Next: Imperial Informants


----------



## possum (Mar 24, 2010)

OOC: One of the several shops in the promenade, it's not really all that important which one, since the shopping district is all but deserted at this time.  

Mir kneels beside the injured Maya and does a brief assessment of the woman's injuries as she gets the medpac out.  The woman has been shot in the midsection by a blaster pistol

Keyton's swing hits the knee of the informant, injuring slightly, but Mack's burst of autofire comes through again.  The shots tear through the informants, killing the one that Keyton had hit, but only badly injuring the other one.  Seriously wounded, he begins to fall back.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 24, 2010)

*Mir, Round 2*

Mir pushes the medpac at the driod and motions toward Mara and says, "Please help the woman." She then looks towards the informant fleeing with a steeled gaze, with a slightly raised voice to be heard, she draws upon the Force and says, "Please Sir, I would suggest you surrender yourself before more harm comes to anyone."

[sblock=Actions]Swift or move to hand the medpac off... and a Standard action to... Mind Trick 1d20+7=18 [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 24, 2010)

*Sloor, Round 2*

_<I'm going to assume Maya delays while TB52 heals her._



Songdragon said:


> Mir pushes the medpac at the driod and motions toward Mara and says, "Please help the woman." She then looks towards the informant fleeing with a steeled gaze, with a slightly raised voice to be heard, she draws upon the Force and says, "Please Sir, I would suggest you surrender yourself before more harm comes to anyone."



	Sloor blinks at her, twice in quick succession, sensing something odd but- He shakes it off. 

"Gaw ahead, TB, flashing company's cawming soon..." The droid's equally spindly metal appendages grasp the medpack and set to work with unflappable mechanical politeness. Meanwhile Sloor quickly switches his weapon to an off hand and gives the dead troopers an efficient going over with the remaining three... He's done this kind of thing before, obviously.

[sblock=Actions]Swift: TB52 takes 10 on Treat Injury : 17 + 2 medpack + 1 Maya's level: 20. Maya regains 5 hp.
Move to a spot between the dead troopers.
Standard: Loot the bodies AND take off the helmet of the one who spoke oddly (for a clone). 
Anything else odd about them or their armor (you mentionned "heavily modified"?). 1d20+1=12 Perception and take10=17 on a retroactive Gather Information check (for rumors of clone impersonators, change in empire hiring policies, anything else buzzing around the station's underworld).[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Mar 25, 2010)

Keyton charges after the last person, "Where do you think you are going? You have questions to answer." He takes a wild swing at the informant but misses.

[sblock=Actions] Swift: Switch to Stun
Standard and/or move: Charge attack: 
Snap Baton: Stun (1d20+6, 2d4=[2, 6], [4, 3]) [/sblock] 
Mack is up


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I am not sure what happened as a result of Mir's Mind Trick, did the last guy keep trying to get away or did he surrender. I would think 18 will beat his Will Defense. I will still want to attack if we are still in combat. This post assumes the last one surrendered even though Keyton attacked him again. [/sblock]
Mack scans for new targets and switches the selector switch back to single shot, without breaking cover. He calls out to the besalisk, "Hey chummer, save me some of their power packs, I am gonna want a reload."

Calling over to the woman helping the injured one, "Ma'am? How's the patient over there? Everything okay? I think we are clear."

Forgotten is the previous macho altercation with the besalisk.  Having just finished a fire-fight, Mack is all business and thinks, _If these people are willing to stand up to imperial oppression, then we must be on the same side._


----------



## possum (Mar 25, 2010)

"I...  I surrender," the informant says with a slight bit of hesitation.  He stops and drops his weapon.

END COMBAT


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 25, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack calls out to the besalisk, "Hey chummer, save me some of their power packs, I am gonna want a reload."




	Sloor's gifts him with a 'you had better be kidding me' look. "You have a *death wish*, blondy! Get yourself sawm help."

_<OOC: Still looking through the trooper's belongings... Anything?_



perrinmiller said:


> Calling over to the woman helping the injured one, "Ma'am? How's the patient over there? Everything okay? I think we are clear."
> 
> Forgotten is the previous macho altercation with the besalisk.  Having just finished a fire-fight, Mack is all business and thinks, _If these people are willing to stand up to imperial oppression, then we must be on the same side._




	TB52, presently tending the wounded woman, swivels his glowing lens towards Mack. "I cannot produce eggs. She is likely to survive. I have been better, thank you for asking."

	Sloor loudly grumbles something about 'gratitude', obviously taking the last as a personal dig (as well it might be).


----------



## possum (Mar 25, 2010)

Other than the armor, they have their blaster carbines and a spare magazine, and a medpac on their utility belt.


----------



## Nebten (Mar 25, 2010)

Keyton takes any weapons and comm's the man may have. He then searches the other body for a comm. He tosses any weapons he finds to Mack then goes to assist Mir & TB52. As he passes the besalisk, he suggests towards the informant with the remark, "_He's all yours."_

Keyton goes over to the injured woman and tries to help her up, using himself as a crutch. "_We need to get you out of the place." _
He looks over a Mir, gives her a long gaze and cocks his head ever so slightly with a confused look.

_"Do you have a ship or residence we can take you to?" _turning his attention back to Maya.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Mack calls back to the man, "I'll keep our back trail covered," never taking his eyes from scanning the area for threats.   Considering the besalisk's response, Death wish?! I've just put down 3 tangos. Maybe he's not on our side, better watch him too.  Frakkin' droid over there must get its logic circuit checked if I thought I was talking to it, instead of the woman at its side.

Mack will gather up the items tossed to him with one hand while scanning the area for threats, ready to use Perception Checks if necessary.  He will follow the group when Keyton and Mara begin to withdraw, acting as rear guard.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 26, 2010)

Mir looks from the informant who surrendered to Mack with a slight smile, "I am no medic. This droid here seems to have that in hand." She looks at TB52 and shrugs, "I hope..."

"I too think it may be best to get out of sight, like soon."

The young woman's gaze passes over Keyton and the others, but returns to the young man as she quietly says to herself, "So, we meet again do we?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 26, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Mir looks from the informant who surrendered to Mack with a slight smile, "I am no medic. This droid here seems to have that in hand." She looks at TB52 and shrugs, "I hope..."



“And hope makes the station go round. Or stand still, depending on personal perspective..... Finished!” announces the droid with a clicking of satisfied fingers. It then walk-glides over to its master, discarding the spent medpac along the way.



Nebten said:


> Keyton tosses any weapons he finds to Mack then goes to assist Mir & TB52. As he passes the besalisk, he suggests towards the informant with the remark, "_He's all yours."_



	Sloor gives him the polite nod one gives all madmen, especially the armed and dangerous ones. His mouth has other ideas though: “What the frecsal are you talking about,_ ‘he’s all mine’_? Who the frec are *you*?”


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Nebten said:


> _"Do you have a ship or residence we can take you to?" _turning his attention back to Maya.





Songdragon said:


> Mir looks from the informant who surrendered to Mack with a slight smile, "I am no medic. This droid here seems to have that in hand." She looks at TB52 and shrugs, "I hope..."
> "I too think it may be best to get out of sight, like soon."






Binder Fred said:


> His mouth has other ideas though: “What the frecsal are you talking about,_ ‘he’s all mine’_? Who the frec are *you*?”




Mack is hearing most of this exchange rather than seeing it, looking around for other threats or witnesses.
Perception (1d20+6=25)
Mack, after being distracted from the adrenaline rush of combat, reconsiders the besalisk’s earlier comment after hearing his reaction to Keyton, _Not looking to start a fight then, just thinks we’re crazy. Who knows, we probably are._

Mack breaks cover and moves back around to the computer console next to everyone else and takes cover again, scanning the general area from which the Stormtroopers and Imperial Informants came from.

He speaks over his shoulder, “My mistake ma’am. I gather the droid’s not yours then.  The TACSIT looks clear for now. I concur with carrying this conversation to different location.  No way to know if a Rapid Response Unit is en route, we need to bounce.”

To the besalisk he says, “My guess he’s ‘George the dragon slayer’, with his hands full with yonder fair maiden he’s done rescued. Maybe Lady Guinevere there, sorry don’t know her name either, will help our ‘George’ with the fallen damsel.  Considering you got 4 hands, and I know from personal experience you're a little grabby, would you consider securing the prisoner?  Since you are searching the pockets of dead troopers, I think anyone coming across this scene is going to consider you part of this little, aahh, misunderstanding along with the rest of us.  At this point I think we are all in the drek together.  Can you go along with that, or should we get my head checked first?” 

Mack turns to look at Sloor, despite the seemingly lightheartedness of his words, the expression on his face is somewhat serious and a little wry, but without malice.  He raises an eyebrow and continues, “Your call.”


----------



## possum (Mar 26, 2010)

Maya listens to the group for a few seconds before mentioning her room number, hoping that the group can take her there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2010)

OOC: Can we assume that the characters can find it? Or do we need to find a public computer console and look it up?  Also were there any surveillance cameras or anything that could leave witness to our fracus?


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 26, 2010)

"You're rebels," suddenly realizes the besalisk -- even though it's marbling stupid of him not to see it before. "And nawt too sawtle about recruitment either..." His lips curl with (distaste? thought?) and then he shrugs muscular shoulders while simultaneously lighting another one of his salty-smelling pink stubs AND handing the loot over to his droid (who snaps it up and secures it in an externaly mounted container of metal mesh). Sloor points the stub in Mack's general direction: "I'm nawt your servant, blondy: *You* take care awf your awn frecking prisoner. *I* heard talk of credits, saw *I'll* listen taw the princess talk. All bets are awf from there..... You hearing that, Sra?" That last being directed at Mir. 

	He's still far from happy with the situation - Freck, the frecsing *Empire*! - but at least he's not dealing with the *entirely* insane. Sloor wedges the stub into the left corner of his mouth and dares to think there might actually be a way to come out on top of this one... or at least will all of his parts attached.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Mir briefly look as the besalisk at his comments and starts to comment herself, but realizes that she does not have a concrete reason for helping out the woman fleeing from the troopers.

She looks to the informant who surrendered to the group and says to the others, "We need to do something with him. At least until we are off this station. He is beginning to learn too much."

She quickly moves off the promenade and looks for a computer console and attempts to discover where Mara's room is.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2010)

Mack decides now is not the time to argue with the besalisk, but rather time for action again, “Well he isn’t going to learn anything more.”

He flips the selector switch on his blaster rifle to stun and shoots the Imperial scumbag into unconsciousness.  “Since everyone thinks he surrendered to me,” as he gives Mir a suspicious look, “I guess I’ll take care of him.”  He picks a glass of some abandoned alcoholic drink that should be somewhat odorous.  Mack dumps it on the Imperial Informant’s face letting some go down the front of the guy’s clothes as well and he wipes the excess with the guy’s sleeve to minimize any dripping.  

Mack looks down at his quick handy work, “I think our ‘pal’ here has had too much to drink and we need to carry him home.”  He puts his blaster rifle away to free his hands.  

Indicating Maya, “We should make sure the injury is not visible.  Ma’am, for your own safety, please pretend to look drunk while ‘George’ here is assisting you home.  Hopefully we can sort out some of this mess there without drawing suspicion along the way.”

Mack grunts as he picks the unconscious prisoner in a fireman’s carry, and follows along with Mir.  With a little strained breath from the weight of his load, he says to her, “Ma'am, I believe your greedy friend has already collected some of his fee, if he is planning on keeping loot from the troopers I geeked.”

OOC: I think we can assume Keyton will assist Maya and go along as well.​


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 28, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack grunts as he picks the unconscious prisoner in a fireman’s carry, and follows along with Mir.  With a little strained breath from the weight of his load, he says to her, [/COLOR]“Ma'am, I believe your greedy friend has already collected some of his fee, if he is planning on keeping loot from the troopers I geeked.”




“Left you the mawst valuable parts, blondy,” growls the four-armed alien in reply, “armors are all yours.”

	As if in continuation of that though, the besalisk briefly lays a hand on the trooper’s armoured chest. “You chawse the wrong life, friend,” he sadly murmurs. “And I’m fawllawing right behind you.” He’s about to move on but suddenly hesitates... and swiftly removes the clone’s helmet instead.

_«Is he a clone or what? (this would be the weird-talking one from the Perception test._


-------------------------------------

Afterwards, Sloor rises and with a twist of his heels he’s off and walking, blunt claws scrapping on plasteel. “Princess’ room is a bad idea, spirks : way my day’s been gawing, there’s a 100 to one they’ll track her there mid-converse – assuming they aren’t there already. Naw, fawllow me instead: it saw happens I knaw a quiet spawt awr three nawt taw far frawm here. Perfect fawr conversating.” He’s definitively NOT going to any rebel hidey-hole if he can help it, and he’ll AT LEAST have the advantage of terrain next time, thank you very much.

“Why are you taking baggage awn a frecsing Duck and Cawver?” asks the besalisk as he passes Mack and his cargo. 

_
«OOC: For a location, I'm thinking either a spot somewhere in the station's infrastructure (A staging spot for Droidgrab games, maybe?) or a private room/table in or in back of a bar/cantina/commerce/gambling/racing establishement(?) where he knows management and the acesses can be observed by a strategically placed droid? Either of those would be ideal, and a back way out would make it perfect. _


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2010)

Mack grunts in reply, “Well…ummph…the lady said we needed to do something with him. Ummph… figured we might want to ask him questions. Uungg… and he can’t answer them dead. ummph… any ideas would be welcome. Unnngg… I didn’t ask him to surrender.”

He calls after Mir, “Ma’am, ahh... ‘Greeny??’ here has a point about going back to this lady’s place.  She might be grateful for our help, but our best cover and concealment is probably our anonymity.  That might get blown to drek if her residence is under surveillance.”

OOC: Not sure if besalisks are green, but it looks that way from Sloor's picture.  Substitute a different color is green makes no sense.​


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Mir glances at Mack and  comments, "I did not mean that he was your problem, more that he was our problem. His surrender was preferable to killing more Imperials. Do not get me wrong, if it is me or them, I choose me and I know how to handle a weapon. Although, it has really been mostly animals rather than people." She stops rambling for a a short while.

Looking to Sloor at his comment of another place to chat, "Perhaps the woman can tell us if she beleives that her place is secure or not? I have not been here long enough to know where is or is not the best place to 'chat'." Mir turns to Maya to see what she has to say on the matter with a questioning look.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2010)

Mack replies to Mir, "Well ma'am I agree with you there, I choose me over them too, particularly in a fire-fight.  But I don't feel so comfortable with just killing him now.  While we wait on this lady's response, any opinions what to do with my 'Baggage'.  I can't say I am happy carrying him around."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 28, 2010)

"Tie him up and taws him dawn the garbage chute awver there," is Sloor's quick judgement. "TB, you’re awn pawint."


_«TB52 will quietly travel 20m in front of them, pretending to belong to other passerbies as much as possible, and report suspiscious activities heading their way after the droid has passed them. I interpret that as taking 10 on Stealth to appear innocuous._

_«Perrinmiller: Besalisks are usually whitish brown to dark greenish in colour so the picture is fairly accurate (except that he has tough blubbery skin with bony plates instead of lizard scales)._
__________________________________________________
It's the star Wars thing to do.


----------



## possum (Mar 28, 2010)

As Sloor removes the helmet off of the Stormtrooper, he sees the non-clone face underneath it.  Maya tries her best to hide whatever wounds she has and excepts Mack's help.  "There are more on the way," she manages to get out as the group begins to talk.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 29, 2010)

*Ooc*

_«Sloor will take10=17 on a retroactive Gather Information check, please (for rumors of clone impersonators, change in empire hiring policies, anything else buzzing around the station's underworld about non-clone's in clone armor). 

«I make it two votes to follow Sloor (Sloor and Mack) and two abstentions (Maya and perforce Keyton). The group is therefore following Sloor to a more secure spot (see my previous post for suggestions)._


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 29, 2010)

possum said:


> "There are more on the way," she manages to get out as the group begins to talk.




"Whatever we do, we should do it fast then." and looks to Sloor, "Perhaps a new set of quarters than? Seems safer over anywhere... public."

[sblock=occ]We are a democracy now are we?  And it is not a good idea to "assume" of other characters/players.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 29, 2010)

"Trust the guide, Sra, that's why you hired him," assures the besalisk, already heading out.

[Sblock=OOC]







Songdragon said:


> We are a democracy now are we?



Best and quickest way to come to a decision, yes. I did suggest "a room in the back of etc" and "somewhere in the stations's infrastructure" in my list of private (and public) places, so as we seem to agree on "not in Maya's room", then I strongly suggest we just let Possum pick as dramatic a place as possible for our next scene/confrontation and have done. Commitee decisions takes forever IRL, so in a PbP... Besides, they're not very dramatic. [/Sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "Tie him up and taws him dawn the garbage chute awver there," is Sloor's quick judgement. "TB, you’re awn pawint."




Mack dumps his load on the deck and shrugs, “Works for me, got anything to tie him up with?  We should have his identification, comm link, and cred chip.  Maybe whoever finds him will think he got jacked.” He gives the guy a good bonk on the head, hopefully to keep him out longer.  Maybe even give him some memory loss to boot.  He dumps him in yonder trash chute. 



Binder Fred said:


> _«I make it two votes to follow Sloor (Sloor and Mack) and two abstentions (Maya and perforce Keyton). The group is therefore following Sloor to a more secure spot (see my previous post for suggestions)._




“It would appear that… Ma’am what should we call you?” Mack asks Mir. 
_<< OOC: If Mir gives her name:_ Mack will reply, “Name’s Granger.”_>>_​“As I said, I think we are all in agreement, so let’s get out of here.”  Mack will follow along, taking the rear guard.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 29, 2010)

> “It would appear that… Ma’am what should we call you?” Mack asks Mir.




Mir reaches into her tility belt and pulls out some spacer's tape, "This should do." And the woman smiles, "My name is Mir.

And motions for the others to lead the way and follows along behind Sloor.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 30, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack dumps his load on the deck and shrugs, “Works for me, got anything to tie him up with?



"Liquid rawp?" Sloor points to the utility belts clipped around every waist present but his own. 

Mir reaches into her tility belt and pulls out some spacer's tape, "This should do." 

"Even better," admits the besalisk.



			
				Songdragon and perrinmiler said:
			
		

> And the woman smiles, "My name is Mir.
> 
> “Name’s Granger.”



"Sloor." (Well it's not like there's more than maybe 10 besalisks on station at the moment.) The droid ahrumphs twice and Sloor jabs a thumb in its general direction, "S-TB52."

"A pleasure and an honor." The hover droid pauses and does a little curtsy on its way past.


[Sblock=Perrinmiller]Nebten said he took the man's weapon and comm, but didn't specify anything else. i.e. If he has ID, a cred chip or the like, there's a good chance he still has them on him, I think. Might be worth a search...[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> Nebten said he took the man's weapon and comm, but didn't specify anything else. i.e. If he has ID, a cred chip or the like, there's a good chance he still has them on him, I think. Might be worth a search...




If Keyton's search was not thorough enough, then certainly Mack would have tried to find those items and anything else before disposing the 'trash' down the chute. 

<<OOC: Did he find those items or anything else?>>

Mack nods in acknowledgement to Sloor, "Check." _Sure beats calling him 'Greeny'.  _As they are traveling, he cocks his head in the direction of the droid, "Did I hear correct, you call him TB for short?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 30, 2010)

Sloor casually limbers the muscles of his right arms... "What awf it?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor casually limbers the muscles of his right arms... "What awf it?"




Mack is not really looking at Sloor, still scanning the back trail and areas surrounding, and responds casually, "Well S-TB52 is a little bit of a mouthful, but then again 'TB' sounds like it is short for some disease or something." Thinking out loud, "Hmmm, maybe 'tuber...', I forget." 

Finally noticing the arm movement he asks, "Something wrong with your arms?"


----------



## possum (Mar 30, 2010)

The stormtrooper has an ID, identifying him as Lt. Mikel Tohmasen -- assigned the number of KD-984-- of Chandrila.  He has no credit chip on him.

OOC: Did we ever reach a consensus on where the party is headed next?  The apartment Maya mentioned or somewhere else?


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 30, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> "Well S-TB52 is a little bit of a mouthful, but then again 'TB' sounds like it is short for some disease or something." Thinking out loud, "Hmmm, maybe 'tuber...', I forget."




"Human males are fragile little things," agrees the four-armed one with a definite twist at the corner of his lips. "Will you get sick just saying the wards?"

TB52 has swivelled its sensor turret towards them, quite aware of the conversation even at this range.

_«We've decided not to go to Maya's appartement. Consensus was that the ideal place would be private, have easily guarded accesses and a back way out, Sloor also prefered to have some tie with the management, if its part of a public establishment. A place that has all of these criterias would be perfect, someplace with most of them quite acceptable._


----------



## possum (Mar 30, 2010)

A staticky voice comes in over the helmet of one of the fallen stormtroopers.  "KD-984, come in.  Repeat, status report KD-984.  Better send in a squad," the clone's voice says.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "Human males are fragile little things," agrees the four-armed one with a definite twist at the corner of his lips. "Will you get sick just saying the wards?"




"Huh? I feel fine, whatever."  Mack is paying more attention to potetential threats as the group leaves the scene of the firefight behind.



possum said:


> A staticky voice comes in over the helmet of one of the fallen stormtroopers. "KD-984, come in. Repeat, status report KD-984. Better send in a squad," the clone's voice says.




"Alright we gotta move. Now!" 

<<OOC: I think we are waiting to arrive at the safe house.>>


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 31, 2010)

_«I'm assuming this happens just before we set off (and the following conversation with Mack). Correct me if I'm wrong_



possum said:


> A staticky voice comes in over the helmet of one of the fallen stormtroopers.  "KD-984, come in.  Repeat, status report KD-984.  Better send in a squad," the clone's voice says.



Sloor almost drops the thing in surprise, but quickly recovers: “KD-984 reparting. We last the target in Marringay sectar. Please advise.” Trying to imitate the man's voice and muffle his accent under heavy breathing at the same time, as if he's been running.


_«Deception: 1d20+7=16. Marringgay sector is of course in the opposite direction of where they are soon to be heading. _
______________________________________
We’re doing fine. Everything is fine. How are you?


----------



## possum (Apr 1, 2010)

Sloor's deception seems to work, and the officer on the other end dispatches a squad.  It takes a few minutes for the group to find a safe, out of the way place.  When you're there, Maya hands one of you a datapad.  "V14," she says.  "You need to head to deep storage bay V14.  There's a droid there, named Switch, and he has information on how to get a piece of valuable cargo.  I was supposed to get it and deliver it to its proper place..."

She stops, the pain and delirium from her wound making her reveal a little more than she had wished to.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 2, 2010)

possum said:


> Sloor's deception seems to work, and the officer on the other end dispatches a squad.



The besalisk chuckles deep in his throat as he thunks the helmet back down: ”That’s a few they’ll never see again -- and neither will we!”

Sloor rises and with a twist of his heels he’s off and walking, blunt claws scrapping on plasteel. [etc]



			
				perrinmiller said:
			
		

> "Huh? I feel fine, whatever."
> 
> Finally noticing the arm movement he asks, "Something wrong with your arms?"



The besalisk sighs, heavily... Artful subtlety is utterly lost on this guy. 



possum said:


> Maya hands one of you a datapad.  "V14," she says.  "You need to head to deep storage bay V14.  There's a droid there, named Switch, and he has information on how to get a piece of valuable cargo.  I was supposed to get it and deliver it to its proper place..."



As nothing else seems forthcoming... “And we’re dawing this becawse we’re bawred, right?” 


_«TB52 is outside, surveying the approaches. Perception +9 and low-light vision._


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> As nothing else seems forthcoming... “And we’re dawing this becawse we’re bawred, right?”




Mack agrees with Sloor’s sentiments, “The besalisk has a point, ma’am.”
and thinks, _Chivalry only goes so far, not sure it extends to running errands._

He continues, “Considering that we geeked a few stormtroopers to protect you, perhaps you can relax the OPSEC a little and tell us more about what’s going on.  This location appears to be safe for the moment so we can spare the time I think.”

He turns to look at Mir for her opinion.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 3, 2010)

The woman looks from Maya to the others assembled and considers a moment before she starts, "Like my companions," a small smile appears on her face as she thinks of these people she has just met as 'companions', " have said, we have risked much to help you. While I might be inclined to continue to do so, knowing more about why you were wanted by those Troopers and what this special cargo that you mentioned is? As well as why it is so important? If it is not too much to ask that is?"

Mir pauses and adds in a sincere way,"While you have little reason to trust us with many important details, some information will be needed, if we are to continue to risk ourselves."


----------



## possum (Apr 3, 2010)

"My benefactor can reward you handsomely after all of this is through.  He's a very influential figure, but he has no love for the Empire, that much is already obvious.  I'll tell you more once you get this vital work done for us."


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 3, 2010)

Mir nods her head, "Hmmmm... Okay. What is the cargo? Since you do not seem too forthcoming, knowing what we are transporting might be nice. I mean, is it a small box, large box, illegal goods? Anything special we should be aware of? As well, You did mention delivery? Where? When?"

Mir passes a look to the others to see if they seem interested in Maya's offer and have anything else to ask.


----------



## possum (Apr 3, 2010)

Maya hangs her head low.  "To tell the truth, I don't know myself.  I got a communication from another agent in the field, telling me that there was a shipment coming in on this station--brokered by a droid named Switch--that was extremely vital to our rebellion efforts.  What I got before those Imperials found me was that it was a fairly large bit of cargo.  You can meet Switch at anytime in Deep Storage Bay V14, but I think it should be done soon."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2010)

Ah frec, the frecking rebellion -- Again! Better speak up before rebel-boys One and Two ruin it for him: "Look, Sra," Sloor forcefully plucks the stub out of his mouth with one hand, "all that is very tawtching, but you already tried the unspecified rewards thing awnce tawday. Me and the drawid, we gawt skills in this sawrt of thing. We knaw the station inside out, *we* can get your cargaw out awn the quiet side and we *dawn't shoot first*! We'd even be willing taw wark the jawb... *if* you put dawn a very large number next taw that 'handsawmely', AND we get a dawnpayment right naw... Think awf it as a gesture of gawd will." 

What Mir thinks she's doing he has no idea, but it's not really his problem, is it?


----------



## Nebten (Apr 3, 2010)

_If getting this cargo means getting off this station, the sooner the better. I hope you have a transport ready once the transaction can be completed. It is strange that a driod would be in the middle of all this. Do either of you know where this V14 is or who this Switch is?_

Keyton takes the datapad and reads over it.


----------



## possum (Apr 3, 2010)

"All I have on me is 50 credits," Maya says with obvious irritation at the Besalisk's money-oriented mind.  "200 credits apiece then," she offers off of the top of her head.

EDIT: This was said before Keyton's previous action.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2010)

"Ha! Look at your ribs, Sra, look at haw they're NAWT bleeding all awver the flawr right naw. That's a hundred credits in medpacks, plus twice that in medical drawid maintenace and upkeep. You're rawbbing us blind shawrt of 600 per diem, and that's a fact."


_«Persuasion/Bargaining +7 

«While we're at it, Gather Information +7 on Switch, Deep Storage and Deep Storage V14, please._


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 4, 2010)

Mir looks at Sloor at his 'claim' and has to blink as she wonders how low one can go to gain a few credits. The woman shakes her head and comments, "The medpac in question was mine. She looks to Maya with a apologetic look, "There will be no charge for it. She turns her gaze to the besalisk and her eyes narrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2010)

*Mack Granger*

Mack decides to leave the besalisk to deal with issues related to money and says to Keyton, “Let me know if I can be of assistance with that datapad, I have some training with computers.”

[sblock=Actions] If necessary: Use Computer/Access Information (1d20+6=23) and Use Computer/Improve Access (1d20+6=14)[/sblock]
_<<OOC: I want to know what’s on the datapad before we get moving on a course of action.>>_​Once Sloor is done haggling, Mack will say, “Here’s the SITREP. We have a vital cargo that the Empire wants; securing it to deny the Imperials from taking possession works for me. Second, we need more Intel on the droid and V14; Sloor appears to be capable doing that. Third, the actual retrieval operation; perhaps a quick recon before approaching the droid wouldn’t be a bad idea. Also I can get in position to cover the exchange beforehand if necessary. Fourth, this cargo has value to this woman’s wealthy benefactor, which gives us leverage once we have possession. Fifth, on this retrieval op, what are we going to do with this injured woman, leave her behind or take her with us? Lastly, we probably need to get off this station with this cargo, assuming that the wealthy benefactor is not on this station of course (not to mention we need off the station anyway if the Imperials got any kind of ID on us after what we have done.). I can pilot or navigate if we have access to a ship.”

“Does that about cover it?”


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 4, 2010)

Mir's gaze moves from Sloor to Mack, lacking the intensity she gave the besalisk. She answers his question, "Sounds about right. Although, if we agree to anything I am not too keen on leveraging anything afterward just because we may have something that we can may do so. Not to mention, you just mentioned an intention to do so, in front of the woman who wishes our help."

She considers some of of Mack's other thoughts and asks Maya, "So, what about you. You going to be alright if we head out, whether we take on this task or not. And... should we get this cargo of yours, what then? How do we get off the station with it? Or is that something we would have to consider as well?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> "The medpac in question was mine. She looks to Maya with a apologetic look, "There will be no charge for it. She turns her gaze to the besalisk and her eyes narrow.



Sloor gazes back, clearly not seeing the ethical problem. The _other_ problem he's seeing all too clearly though: "The pawint, Sra, is that repairs *cawst*, and this jawb is very, very, *very* likely taw require 'repairs'.... *if* we're at least as lucky as she was." He meaningfully gestures, again, to the patched wound on the other woman -- she *has* considered the possibility of getting shot and killed... right?


----------



## Nebten (Apr 4, 2010)

_Well then, feel free to leave. Nobody here is making you stay. Its a very simple decision: stay and help, or flee and get off the station. After all, you do have your own ship to just fly into the subspace, correct? You don't necessarly blend in and I'm sure the Empire would like a strong set of arms like your in their construction crews._


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2010)

Sloor gives him the same guarded look he gave him before, that reserved for the clinically insane of a perticularly dangerous bend. "Nawt your decision to make, baton baw. But sure, anything to please you: you dawn't want your share? Then give it taw somebawdy who actually has a chance of pulling this awf without dying in blaze awf pawintless glawry... Haw abawt it?" The offer, at least, is quite serious.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2010)

*Mack Granger*

In response to Mir’s concerns, “Ma’am leverage can used for things like ensuring we aren’t spaced out an airlock instead of being allowed to continue working for the previously mentioned wealthy benefactor.”  He looks pointedly at Sloor.

Afterwards Mack will silently observe the conversation between Keyton and Sloor with wry amusement.

[OOC: Still waiting on results of datapad query from previous post.  Don’t want it forgotten with the many posts that followed.]​


----------



## possum (Apr 5, 2010)

After a few moments of searching, Mack's search turns up some stuff about Deep Storage Bay V14.  Although it's considered to be off-limits to non-Imperial personnel, It's been quaranteened for over a year before the Empire came into being.  No maintenance requests have been made for that area, however.  Downloading a schematic, Mack can see that the exhaust systems run through that area, and that conduits should run straight through the bay itself.

***

Fed up with Sloor's incessant demands for more payment and wishing that she could be in the other cell on her planet where killing is a little more tolerated, Maya gives in.  "500 credits apiece is all I can offer," she says.  "I'm also sure that my benefactor can provide some needed supplies as well."


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 5, 2010)

Mir nods to Mack in her acknowledgment to his point.

Mir looks to Maya as the boys "play" and seeing her irritation gives another apologize look as she replies, "I will help you. But my question, do you have a way off the station or do we have to look for those means as well?"


----------



## Nebten (Apr 5, 2010)

And what is on the datapad?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2010)

possum said:


> After a few moments of searching, Mack's search turns up some stuff about Deep Storage Bay V14.  Although it's considered to be off-limits to non-Imperial personnel, It's been quaranteened for over a year before the Empire came into being.  No maintenance requests have been made for that area, however.  Downloading a schematic, Mack can see that the exhaust systems run through that area, and that conduits should run straight through the bay itself.



I guess Keyton needed Mack's help with the datapad. Mack will share this information with him and the other two if they want to know.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 5, 2010)

possum said:


> Sloor's deception seems to work, and the officer on the other end dispatches a squad. It takes a few minutes for the group to find a safe, out of the way place. When you're there, Maya hands one of you a datapad. "V14," she says. "You need to head to deep storage bay V14. There's a droid there, named Switch, and he has information on how to get a piece of valuable cargo. I was supposed to get it and deliver it to its proper place..."
> 
> She stops, the pain and delirium from her wound making her reveal a little more than she had wished to.




I was going off of this post. I thought the information Mack got was from an independent search he did. If its all the same, then that is good for me.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 6, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "you dawn't want your share? Then give it taw somebawdy who actually has a chance of pulling this awf without dying in blaze awf pawintless glawry... Haw abawt it?" The offer, at least, is quite serious.



Silence is his answer. _«Apparently?»_

"Thought saw." Which is a marbling lie, he was sure Rancor Slayer was going to nobly go for it whole cloth... but it *IS* frecsing reassuring in a way: the poor man still has some THIRST left in him!



possum said:


> Fed up with Sloor's incessant demands for more payment and wishing that she could be in the other cell on her planet where killing is a little more tolerated, Maya gives in.  "500 credits apiece is all I can offer," she says.  "I'm also sure that my benefactor can provide some needed supplies as well."



A slow grin spreads across the besalisk's wide features.... "Agreed." He extends his two lower hands, palms open.

_«He's expecting either a hand-squeeze to seal the deal... or the 50 credit advance, whichever comes first. _


*[Afterwards]*


perrinmiller said:


> In response to Mir’s concerns, “Ma’am leverage can used for things like ensuring we aren’t spaced out an airlock instead of being allowed to continue working for the previously mentioned wealthy benefactor.”  He looks pointedly at Sloor.



"As lawng as the thing isn't vacuum proof," chuckles that worthy. Money in his (future) pockets has apparently done wonders for his mood...



perrinmiller said:


> Mack will share this information with him and the other two if they want to know.



"And this Switch drawid is *IN* Deep Storage 14? How the frec is it brawkering deals from inside a sealed compartment?" He turns to blondy, "Daws it have its cawntact infaw in there, Granger man?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2010)

Mack replies to Sloor, “Well, according to what’s on the datapad, we access the interior of V14 and get information from the droid about the cargo’s location and method of retrieval.  Apparently the information is being protected by securing Switch in isolation inside the storage bay.  If I understand this correctly, the ‘valuable cargo’ may not actually be in the storage bay.”

Turning to Maya he asks, “Ma’am how are we to convince Switch to relinquish the information on obtaining and securing the cargo?”

Back to the rest of the group, Mack suggests, “Well, if the injured lady goes with us or not, it really doesn’t change our general course of action.  It would appear that the OPLAN has us infiltrating V14 Deep Storage Bay via the exhaust system conduits.  Any prep work required before moving out?”


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 6, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Back to the rest of the group, Mack suggests, “Well, if the injured lady goes with us or not, it really doesn’t change our general course of action.  It would appear that the OPLAN has us infiltrating V14 Deep Storage Bay via the exhaust system conduits.  Any prep work required before moving out?”




"Infiltrating? Could we not just go down there and talk to this Switch? If she," nods towards Maya, "was expected for the deal, then why infiltrate? Of course, it may be an idea for someone to do so to cover the others' backs, but really. We go in, get whatever information we can about this cargo, and then go get it. No need to make things harder than they need be, yes?" Mir looks to the others for their views.


----------



## possum (Apr 6, 2010)

"I can't come along," Maya says, pointing to her bandaged wound.  "I think I'm going to need a long dip in the bacta tank before this can be taken care of.  Just get me to my quarters, and I'll be fine for the moment.  There's a pilot that's loyal to our cause that can get us out of here if need be.  I'll be calling her once I'm secure."

There is no answer in the datapad or in the system as to how exactly a droid is running business down in an area that's supposedly quaranteened.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 7, 2010)

Me said:
			
		

> A slow grin spreads across the besalisk's wide features.... "Agreed." He extends his two lower hands, palms open.
> 
> He's expecting either a hand-squeeze to seal the deal, or the 50 credit advance,




but as neither seems forthcoming HE reaches out and grasps both her hands in his: "Ain't a deal withawt awn." He doesn't seem in any hurry to let go either.



Songdragon said:


> "Infiltrating? Could we not just go down there and talk to this Switch? If she," nods towards Maya, "was expected for the deal, then why infiltrate? Of course, it may be an idea for someone to do so to cover the others' backs, but really. We go in, get whatever information we can about this cargo, and then go get it. No need to make things harder than they need be, yes?" Mir looks to the others for their views.



"Depends where the Switch contraption is, but - yeah - looking at the front dawr's the lawgical first step," agrees the besalisk. "Just in case, though, daw we have a toolkit handy? Taw cut our way in and out awf the ducts." He looks from Mir, to Mack, to Keyton...

_«Response Any?_

"And a hawver lift ready at the gates wouldn't hurt either, in case the thing IS in there after all." He matter-of-factly pulls out his datapad, a pale green holointerface flickering into existance over the fat little disk: "What's your cawntact infaw?" He asks Maya.



possum said:


> "Just get me to my quarters, and I'll be fine for the moment.  There's a pilot that's loyal to our cause that can get us out of here if need be.  I'll be calling her once I'm secure."



Sloor narrows his eyes, "Saw you're dawnright SURE they are NOT gawing to track you dawn and kill you where you live?"


*EDIT=* Hey, 100 posts! Congratulations all, we're on the right track.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 7, 2010)

Mir shakes her head, "Sorry I am not a tech." She pauses a moment and adds, "I can handle myself in the wilds and handle and a blaster if needed," Nods towards the carbine/rifle taken from the trooper/handled by Mack, "but nothing too technological or mechanical for me."


----------



## Nebten (Apr 7, 2010)

Let's go for the straightforward approach. I would rather have allies by my side instead of trying to fumble through the ductworks. Maya, let us help you to your room then we need to move to V14. The sooner we get this done, the sooner we can get off this station.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Mir nods towards the carbine/rifle taken from the trooper/handled by Mack...




Mack will hand her the blaster carbine if that’s what she wants, "Be my guest, ma'am." _<<Otherwise ignore.>>_



Binder Fred said:


> "Depends where the Switch contraption is, but - yeah - looking at the front dawr's the lawgical first step," agrees the besalisk. "Just in case, though, daw we have a toolkit handy? Taw cut our way in and out awf the ducts."




Mack replies to the others concerns, “Maybe ‘_ingress’_ is a better term, and I’m not very stealthy myself.  Front door works for me, but I have the impression that V14 can only be accessed via the exhaust conduits. I have a tool kit just in case. As for the hover lift, unless anyone has one handy... Perhaps getting the information from the droid might also present us with a way of transporting the cargo.  Obviously Maya here wasn’t planning to transport it immediately all by herself.” 

“Let’s move out.  We can drop off Maya along the way.”
_<<OOC: I think we have consensus>>_

[sblock=actions] Outside Maya’s quarters; look for potential threats: Perception/Spot Check: (1d20+6=7) *D'oh!!* [/sblock][sblock=actions]On approach and within the vicinity of V14; look for potential threats: Perception/Spot Check: (1d20+6=11) _Not much better._[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 7, 2010)

As you leave, Maya takes her datapad back and punches in a few things.  "I've transferred the credits to an account we use for agents undercover.  It hasn't been used for a while.  I'll be fine in there," she adds.  "I'm going to contact the way out once I'm in there."

***

Several minutes later, you arrive near deep storage bay V14.  Lights flicker on and off, casting ominous shadows as you step through the hallways.  Some have gone out permanantly.  The metal floor under your feet is damp, and puddles of a liquid you believe to be coolant lay in your path.  The smell of burning ozone and recent electrical fires assault your nostrils, and the walls are pockmarked with the carbon scoring of blaster fire.  Machinery whines a deep and organic sound and coolant occasionally drops from the cieling.  Someone's abandoned whisperkit spots you as you turn a corner.  It hisses and then runs away.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 7, 2010)

Nods her thanks to Mack and takes up one of the spare carbines taken from the trooper. She quickly checks over the weapon (checking the charge left and such things) and then stows it on a strap about her person.

Onward near deep storage bay V14: "Looks like we have been spotted by... something. I can hang back in the shadows as we go, if anyone thinks it wise to be cautious?"

Stealth 1d20+7=19

[sblock=ooc query]What is a whisperkit?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2010)

Mack, seeing the whisperkit scurry away says quietly to Mir, "It's just a small furry four-limbed creature whose ears quiver when frightened. They are often domesticated and kept as pets. Nothing to worry about ma'am."

<< Seeing as now Mack's Perception check was pretty bad, he will try again at the next opportunity. Perception/Spot & Listen Check (1d20+6=25) Much better.>>


----------



## possum (Apr 7, 2010)

OOC: Sorry.  I should have provided the Earth equiv.  It's a cat.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 8, 2010)

possum said:


> As you leave, Maya takes her datapad back and punches in a few things.  "I've transferred the credits to an account we use for agents undercover.  It hasn't been used for a while.  I'll be fine in there," she adds.  "I'm going to contact the way out once I'm in there."



"Your awn and awnly life," shrugs the besalisk with only his upper shoulders actually moving. 

Mack permitting, he takes the time to peruse the bay's schematics (and incidentaly transfer his share to one of his own accounts) before nodding that he's ready... "Is it just me, awr is this getting mawr exciting by the pixelclick?" he grins a predatory grin and rubs his hands with grim anticipation, upper right to lower left.

_«Quick note: TB is presently carrying the weapons from the troopers (as handed to him by Sloor). Mack has those from the informants (as handed to him by Keyton). Don't think it makes a difference but there you have it. TB also has 2 medpacks and 2 power packs from the same source._


perrinmiller said:


> "It's just a small furry four-limbed creature whose ears quiver when frightened. They are often domesticated and kept as pets. Nothing to worry about ma'am."



Sloor doesn't comment. Instead he creeps up to the next corner and flattens himself there before taking a quick peek at what's on the other side.

_Stealth: 1d20+5=19 If there's a corner after that, TB will take that one (Stealth 18, Perception 19 low light)._


----------



## Nebten (Apr 8, 2010)

Keyton allows his allies to get into position then walks up doors of the bay. He keeps his baton folded up, but held within his robes. He gives a nod, then opens the doors.


----------



## possum (Apr 8, 2010)

As Sloor and Keyton sneak their way through the corridors, they soon find the bend that leads to V14.  At the door of the storage bay stand two Gamorreans.  They stand guard before the door, vibroaxes held loosely in their hands.  The porcine beings converse in their squealing and grunting language.  One lets loose a deep laugh at something.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 8, 2010)

Keyton continues toward the door with his arms folded within his robes. 

_We are here to make a deal with Switch. He is expecting our arrival. _

He awaits them to grant passage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> Mack permitting, he takes the time to peruse the bay's schematics (and incidentaly transfer his share to one of his own accounts)




Mack will permit this and likewise transfer his share of the money as well if it was appropriate at the time. Otherwise he will do it later.
-----------------------

Mack will follow behind Keyton and Sloor, bringing up the rear, trying to be stealthy. _<<will take 10 for a Stealth 12>>_ He will have his blaster rifle in hand.

Once reaching the doorway area to V14, he will move off to the side as much as possible to provide a clear shot at the Gamorreans if hostilities should break out.


----------



## possum (Apr 8, 2010)

As Keyton enters their view, the two guards stop conversing and stand up straight, holding their vibroaxes against their chest.  It seems as if it will take a little persuading to get them to let you in.  They make no threatening moves, however.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 8, 2010)

_Is there a "cover charge" to see your master? Very well. I hope this will suffice. After all, we just require passage, not your absence. _

Keyton palms each Gamorrean 25 credits and awaits their reaction in a calm manner.

Persuasion (1d20+2=22)


----------



## possum (Apr 8, 2010)

The guards happily grunt their appreciation for the bribe as well as the short discussion that preceded it.  They place the butt of their vibroaxes on the ground and part, each one of them taking a different side of the door.  They motion you to enter.

The deep storage bay is as run-down as the hallways leading up to it, with entire metal plates missing from the floor and a huge, open exhaust shaft near the back of the room. Large crates litter the area, creating the appearance of a haphazard mess, and the air has a distinct smell of sweat and fumes that makes the entire area unpleasant. Flickering lights provide modest illumination, and a burst pipe along the ceiling leaks blue fluid down one wall. 

Near the center of the room is an item that seems very out of place—a large, finely crafted desk made of Japor ivory wood, which means that the desk is both priceless and rare. Sitting peacefully behind the desk is a protocol droid with shiny, ebony coverings that seem to soak up light and offer only the slightest reflection. The droid’s eyes flicker slightly, as though imitating a person blinking rapidly.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 8, 2010)

Keyton continues on through the door as if he was on his morning constitutional. 

_Greetings, we seek the one called Switch. _

(assuming this is the right droid, I'll continue)

_We are here as a liaison of Lady Maya to pick up a large piece of cargo to assist in particular 'rebellion' efforts. It is my understanding that all arrangments have been made and that you were the one from whom we needed to retrieve this cargo._


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 8, 2010)

Mir follows Keyton into the bay and stands to his right as he addresses the droid. She looks about the room looking for anything out of the ordinary. She looks to her left and than to her right before returning to the black plated driod before the group.

Perception 1d20+7=20


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2010)

Mack will bring up the rear and saunter past the Gamorreans. After Keyton stops and starts talking to the droid, he will turn back to watch the Gamorreans. He will look for any reactions to Keyton’s conversation with the droid.


Perception/Spot: (1d20+6=22)


----------



## possum (Apr 9, 2010)

Perrinmiller
[sblock]
As Mack turns around to look at the Gamorrean guards as they leave the room, he catches a glimpse of a Gran out of the corner of his eye.  He doesn't look hostile, but is likely a guard that would only spring to action if his employer is threatened.  You have the feeling that there may be a couple more guards in the room, as well.[/sblock]

"Welcome to my office," Switch greets the group with a Coruscanti accent.  He motions for the group to come closer to his desk.  An astromech droid wheels down from somewhere else in the bay.  "This is my assistant, R5-B8.  I understand that you have some business for me."

A Twi'lek stands behind the protocol droid, dressed in fanciful robes.  He looks as if he's seen such exchanges hundreds of times before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Apr 9, 2010)

_Yes, like I said before we are here as a liaison of Lady Maya to pick up a large piece of cargo to assist in particular 'rebellion' efforts. It is my understanding that all arrangments have been made and that you were the one from whom we needed to retrieve this cargo._


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2010)

Upon seeing at least one guard in the room, but no threatening actions as of yet, Mack will close up nearer to the rest of the group and state in low voice that only they should hear, “These droids have at least one guard that I have spotted so far, but as of yet, no tangos; weapons safe.”  He will continue to keep lookout, scanning the room.

Taking 10 on Perception/Spot = 16.


----------



## possum (Apr 9, 2010)

Switch turns to Keyton.  "Yes," the droid says.  "I _am_ holding something for Maya, but full arrangements have not been made.  Payment has not yet been made for the successful delivery of the package," he replies.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 9, 2010)

Keyton nods to acknowledge Mack's findings, but continues to keep his attention on the driod and the twilik. 

_What were the conditions of the payment?_


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 10, 2010)

*Catching up*



possum said:


> The guards happily grunt their appreciation for the bribe as well as the short discussion that preceded it.  They place the butt of their vibroaxes on the ground and part, each one of them taking a different side of the door.  They motion you to enter.



The besalisk chuckles with grim amusement and doesn't say a word. If eyes could talk though, he'd be beaming "See the value awf mawney?" into Mir's own peepers...



Nebten said:


> _We are here as a liaison of Lady Maya to pick up a large piece of cargo to assist in particular 'rebellion' efforts._



Sloor's eyes widden significatively at such openness, but he manages NOT to slap his forehead into one of his open palms (even though he wants to). He instead cants himself against a wall, folds his upper arms one over the other and concentrates on looking tough. _«Persuasion 17: "don't attack us or you'll be sorry!"_

TB squats besides him, optics idly glowing, ready to provide cover with its own body if need be. With its three long legs folded up like that, it looks exactly like a high tech end-table.



			
				perrinmiller and Nebten said:
			
		

> Mack will close up nearer to the rest of the group and state in low voice that only they should hear, “These droids have at least one guard that I have spotted so far, but as of yet, no tangos; weapons safe.”
> 
> Keyton nods to acknowledge Mack's findings, but continues to keep his attention on the driod and the twilik.




Sloor nods understanding as well. Now that the human mentions it, he too spots the extra security.

_«Perception, Sloor then TB: 1d20+1=21, 1d20+9=20 Niiice! I took the liberty of reading that sblock since both rolls are 20 and over._



possum said:


> Switch turns to Keyton.  "Yes," the droid says.  "I _am_ holding something for Maya, but full arrangements have not been made.  Payment has not yet been made for the successful delivery of the package," he replies.




Sloor is chuckling again. "Well that's gawd, cawse the package hasn't been succesfully delivered yet... Meaning we'd like taw see the gawds, if that's nawt taw much trable." He's friendly, open, but there is still a distinct lack of question marks at the end of that sentence.


----------



## possum (Apr 10, 2010)

"The package is well-hidden," Switch replies.  "Yet it must be you who goes to get it.  The information is yours for 1,000 credits."  He pauses a slight second to see your reactions.  "I am not entirely expecting you to pay up all of it," he explains.  "When it comes to my line of work, one knows the value of additional connections.  New sources of information.  I will be willing to knock off 200 credits from the price for each of you that signs up to be my informant.  I can tell that such a group as yourselves will be starhopping all over the galaxy soon, and I need all of the information to broker that I can get."


----------



## Nebten (Apr 10, 2010)

_If you will excuse us, there are some matters I believe we need to discuss. _

Keyton steps back into the fold of the group, talking in quieter tones so only those near by can understand him.

_I am not worried about getting paid back or his discount deal. But do we even have that kind of money among us or willing to barter in this situation?_


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 10, 2010)

_«Oops: edited to reflect Nebten's last post. And we do have 500 credits each as of this post._

The besalisk ignores Keyton's overture for now, addressing the droid directly instead: "Kind awf a randabat way taw gaw abat it, Switch man, but sure: four here, plus Maya, plus TB makes six. Looks like you awe us 200 credits and sawm infawrmation." With a grin he raises one armored brow and spreads his lower arms: there you have it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2010)

Mack says to Sloor, “I think this calls for your expertise, see what you can do."

Edit: This was before Keyton backed up I guess.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 10, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> _«Oops: edited to reflect Nebten's last post. And we do have 500 credits each as of this post._
> 
> The besalisk ignores Keyton's overture for now, addressing the droid directly instead: "Kind awf a randabat way taw gaw abat it, Switch man, but sure: four here, plus Maya, plus TB makes six. Looks like you awe us 200 credits and sawm infawrmation." With a grin he raises one armored brow and spreads his lower arms: there you have it.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 10, 2010)

whispers to Sloor and others in the 'huddle'... "Lets not presume we can talk for Maya in this situation. We may be getting this job done for her and all, we cannot make promises for her."

She looks to Keyton and the others, "I am game at helping the droid out here. Helps us lower the cost and such. I will want to to add that as long as it does not compromise the safety of my person, I am more than willing to throw tidbits of info its way."


----------



## possum (Apr 10, 2010)

"I am afraid that the droid and Maya are not part of the bargain, only you.  Therefore, you would owe me 200 credits," Switch replies to Sloor.  "If we are in agreement, then, I can..."

The rest of his talking is cut off by two blaster shots and the death cries of the Gamorrean guards outside.  Switch's own guards, three beings each of a different species, emerge from their hiding places.  The blast doors slide open to reveal several a number of armed thugs outside.  In the midst of the rabble is a large Chevin, who looks old even for his species.  His trunk hangs low and scars cross his face, giving him a weathered look that matches his leathery skin.  His clothes are little more than rags, and a large blaster pistol pokes out from beneath his vest as though ready to be drawn at a moment's notice.

"So you thought that you could hide your deal with the outworlders from me, droid?" the Chevin speaks with a snarl.  "I'm tired of not getting my cut!  Turn him into scrap, boys!"


----------



## possum (Apr 10, 2010)

Combat Information

[sblock]
	
	



```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | |T| | | | | |
| |C|C| |S| |R| | | |
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | |G|G| |d|d| |
| | | | |G|G| |d|d| |
| |C| | |G|G| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X|Y|Z|d|d| |
| | | | | |5|6|7| | |
| | | |1|2|G|3|4| | |

P=The large exhaust pits that run through the bay.
C=Large cargo crates
c=Switch's desk
S=Switch
R=Switch's droid
G=Starting grid for the PCs, please place your "mini" on the "board".
d=small debris on the floor.
Second G (will become sole G after starting grid is removed)=Ganga Lor, the Chevin.
1-7: Ganga's thug bodyguards.
X-Z: Switch's Guards
T: Twi'lek majordomo
```

Initiative Count:
Ganga's Guards: 12
Switch: 12
Ganga: 12
Switch's Guards: 12
Average NPC Init (What they'll all go on): 12.25 (If you roll a 12, you go after them)[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 10, 2010)

possum said:


> Combat Information
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...





Mir's Initiative 1d20+7=15


----------



## Nebten (Apr 10, 2010)

possum said:


> Combat Information
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




Initiative (1d20+3=14)


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 10, 2010)

possum said:


> Combat Information
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...



Updated Map/Initiative


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2010)

possum said:


> Combat Information
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 10, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> whispers to Sloor and others in the 'huddle'... "Lets not presume we can talk for Maya in this situation. We may be getting this job done for her and all, we cannot make promises for her."



Sloor shrugs noncommitally, keeping his attention on the obsidian droid ('Like frec we can't').



possum said:


> "I am afraid that the droid and Maya are not part of the bargain, only you."



(Sloor's grin widdens at that, the winning arguments now crystal sharp in his mind's eye: 'Gawt you!')



possum said:


> "Therefore, you would owe me 200 credits," Switch replies to Sloor.  "If we are in agreement, then, I can..."
> 
> "So you thought that you could hide your deal with the outworlders from me, droid?" the Chevin speaks with a snarl.  "I'm tired of not getting my cut!  Turn him into scrap, boys!"




"Maybe you want to try this when armed strangers are nawt arand, my unwise friend?" To underline his point the besalisk draws his blaster with his lower right and two heavy brass-knuckles with his lower left and upper right. With a power-up whine, both their silvery surfaces start to dance with electric charge...


*Initiative:* 1d20=19. _Well, well.
Sloor will start just in front of Mir, please, with TB squatted in front of him. 
Action is Persuasion\INTIMIDATE vs the Chevin to get him to back down 1d20+7=23. Anybody who wants to Aid Another, feel free, as he'll probably get a circonstance bonus somewhere between -5 and -10. _


----------



## possum (Apr 11, 2010)

```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | |T| | | | | |
| |C|C| |S| |R| | | |
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | |K|♀| |d|d| |
| | | | |%|B| |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X|Y|Z|d|d| |
| | | | | |5|6|7| | |
| | | |1|2|G|3|4| | |

P=The large exhaust pits that run through the bay.
C=Large cargo crates
c=Switch's desk
S=Switch
R=Switch's droid
G=Starting grid for the PCs, please place your "mini" on the "board".
d=small debris on the floor.
Second G (will become sole G after starting grid is removed)=Ganga Lor, the Chevin.
1-7: Ganga's thug bodyguards.
X-Z: Switch's Guards
T: Twi'lek majordomo
♀: Mir
K: Keyton
%: Mack
B: Sloor
D: Sloor's droid
```
Initiative Count:
Sloor: 19
Mir: 15
Keyton: 14
Ganga's Guards: 12
Switch: 12
Ganga: 12
Switch's Guards: 12
Average NPC Init (What they'll all go on): 12.25 (If you roll a 12, you go after them)
Mack: 12

Ganga appears unfazed by Sloor's words and actions.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 11, 2010)

OOC: So that was Sloors action, now its Mir's turn?


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 11, 2010)

Mir takes in the Chevin and his 'gang' of thugs, looks to Sloor getting all scary-like, and comments, "Here we go again" She takes this opportunity to back up deeper into the room, drawing her heavy blaster as she does so. (she will move to stand right beside Switch's droid (east side, She doubts Switch would like her using his desk as cover)

(( ooc: Mir's symbol is that for female Alt+1,2  ♀ ))


----------



## Nebten (Apr 11, 2010)

_Well Switch, you are in for a bit of trouble. If we take care of this . . . problem, shall we call our affairs settled?_

Keyton causually walks behind one of the nearby large cargo crates and once behind it, snaps his baton into extention.

He will ready to attack anybody who comes close to him within melee range.


```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | |T| | | | | |
| |C|C| |S| |R| | | |
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | | |♀| |d|d| |
| |K| | |%|B| |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X|Y|Z|d|d| |
| | | | | |5|6|7| | |
| | | |1|2|G|3|4| | |
 
P=The large exhaust pits that run through the bay.
C=Large cargo crates
c=Switch's desk
S=Switch
R=Switch's droid
G=Starting grid for the PCs, please place your "mini" on the "board".
d=small debris on the floor.
Second G (will become sole G after starting grid is removed)=Ganga Lor, the Chevin.
1-7: Ganga's thug bodyguards.
X-Z: Switch's Guards
T: Twi'lek majordomo
♀: Mir
K: Keyton
%: Mack
B: Sloor
D: Sloor's droid
```


----------



## possum (Apr 11, 2010)

```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |C|C| | | |R|♀| | |
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |d|d| |
| |K| | |%|B| |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X|Y|Z|d|d| |
| | | | | | |6| | | |
| | | |1|2|G|3|4| | |
```

Ganga seems somewhat flustered by Sloor's display of force, but his knowledge of the fight keeps him from panicking in the way that the Besalisk had intended.

His guards open fire upon the group and Switch, ignoring the droid's bodyguards for the time being.  One shot hits the floor near Mir, posing absolutely no danger to her.  Sloor faces the same fate as the thug, frightened by his display, misses due to his shaking hands.

Mack, however, is far less fortunate.  The guard that elected to aim at him is not shaken at all by Sloor's display and his shoot zooms straight for Mack's head.  It would take a miracle for the prospective rebel to survive.  (Critical hit and the damage (6,6,5) would surely kill him if it hits.  Spend your destiny point to survive?)

A second shot heads Mir's way, but is more on the mark.  She has to dodge awkwardly to avoid it, but it still impacts her in a non-vital place, but it still slows her down a bit (-17 VP and -1 step on the condition track).

Keyton easily dodges a shot aimed at him from a thug, and another thug apparently forgot to load his blaster pistol before arriving at the shootout.  A blaster shot impacts on Switch's chest and the droid goes down in a heap of sparks.

A smile comes across Ganga's face as his rival falls.  He points his blaster pistol at the majordomo and fires.  The bolt catches the Twi'lek in the chest and he falls in a heap to the floor.

Switch's guards hesitate for a second before opening fire on Ganga's thugs.  With three sure shots, two of the Chevin's entourage fall dead to the ground.  Ganga stops and finally gets something.  He pauses, holding his still smoking blaster pistol.  He's considered helpless until the end of his next turn.

Mack's turn.  Unless you don't want to spend a destiny point.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 12, 2010)

possum said:


> A second shot heads Mir's way, but is more on the mark.  She has to dodge awkwardly to avoid it, but it still impacts her in a non-vital place, but it still slows her down a bit (-17 VP and -1 step on the condition track).




Negate Energy 1d20+7=8 (Unsuccessful)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2010)

Mack spends a Force Point to avoid death, falling unconscious to the deck.


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2010)

```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |C|C| | | |R|♀| | |
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |d|d| |
| |K| | |%|B| |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X|Y|Z|d|d| |
| | | | | | |6| | | |
| | | |1|2|G|3|4| | |
```

Summary of round 1

Ganga and his guards opened fire at Switch and the group, killing the droid and his Twi'lek majordomo in the opening volley, as well as severely wounding Mack, who is laying on the floor unconscious.  Ganga is currently in shock after both the Besalisk's display of power and his plan of turning Switch's guards against him failing.

Sloor, Mir and Keyton are up.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Mir watches Mack go down as blaster bolts fire around her with much concern which opens her up to attack and is struck rather solidly. Letting out a groan of pain as she is struck by the blaster shot she moves behinds the crates to her right to better take stock of her condition and spends time pulling herself together.

((ooc: Move=move action, and 2 swift actions to move up the condition track (Shake it off) Sorry if it I go before Sloor, Mir's action will not be affected much by his action. She wants to recover as much as possible before re-emerging))


[sblock=Map]
	
	



```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |C|C| | | |R| | |♀|
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |d|d| |
| |K| | |%|B| |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X|Y|Z|d|d| |
| | | | | | |6| | | |
| | | |1|2|G|3|4| | |
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 14, 2010)

"TB, medic! I'm cawming fawr YOU, lang naws!" With three mighty steps Sloor has climbed up TB's squatting body and launched himself off its sensor turret! He sails over the line of bodyguard - upper arms going up, hands joining - and HAMMERBLOWS Ganga as he comes down!

Not content, the mad besalisk surges back up from his heavy landing and pounds his other brass-knuckle upwards into the patriarch's crotch area...

Meanwhile, in a land far, far away, his droid calmly extracts a medpack from its cargo bin and sets to work on Mack. "He is going to charge you for this," it confides to the unconscious man.

[sblock=Actions and Map]
Swift: TB takes 10 on  Treat Injury on Mack. Mack regains 5 HP.
Move: Move in front of Ganga (no roll since I could have just walked through the line of allied bodyguards... cooler this way though )
Attack: Stun Brass-knuckles on helpless Ganga  1d20+3+5=28, 2d6+3=11 CRITICAAAAL! 14 damage, -2 to condition track if his treshold is below 16. This also activates Sloor's Fortune's Favor Talent.
2nd Attack: 1d20+3+5=15, 2d6+3=8 If that hits (the roll does not presently count the -2 to all defenses from the first blow so it actualy hits Ref 17), 5 extra damage and -2 if Ganga's threshold equals or is below 5 (unlikely as that sounds). Ah well, still a great round for our hero. 

Condition: Sloor is now adjacent to the ennemy, -5 to target him with ranged weapons, trigger an attack of opportunity if they attack him unarmed without having at least Martial Arts I.


```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |C|C| | | |R| | |♀|
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |d|d| |
| |K| | |%| | |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X|Y|Z|d|d| |
| | | | | |B|6| | | |
| | | |1|2|G|3|4| | |
```
[/sblock]_«Keyton <----- is up!_


----------



## Nebten (Apr 14, 2010)

Keyton comes around the flank ton engauge the enemy. Key tries to crack one of the thugs in the arm before he can get another shot off at him.

[sblock=Actions]
Move=Move to current position next to Thug 1.
Standard=Snap Baton (1d20+4, 2d4=[7, 4], [2, 2])
Ref 11 for 4 pod.
[/sblock] 

```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |C|C| | | |R| | |♀|
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |d|d| |
| | | | |%| | |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X|Y|Z|d|d| |
| | | | | |B|6| | | |
| | |K|1|2|G|3|4| | |
```


----------



## possum (Apr 14, 2010)

With a leap and a flurry of punches, Sloor does what seemed impossible across the galaxy before today: he actually managed to break the giant nose of a Chevin.  Ganga Lor howls in pain and holds his hands over his snout before finally passing out.

Mir manages to catch some of her breath and shake off some of the pain from the blaster bolt.

Keyton's strike at one of Gagna's guards is blocked by his blaster pistol

"He killed the boss," you hear someone say, although the chaos of battle and both leaders down at the moment make you wonder which side actually muttered those words.

The guard who caught Keyton's baton on his pistol turns his weapon on his attacker and fires.  The shot manages to graze Keyton, but shouldn't do too much to slow him down (-8 HP)

More shots are fired, but only one of Switch's guards is hit; a shot straight through the heart that caused instant death.

The two remaining members of Switch's personal guard manage to kill two of their rivals in the fray.


```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |C|C| | | |R| | |♀|
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |d|d| |
| | | | |%| | |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X| |Z|d|d| |
| | | | | |B| | | | |
| | |K|1| |G|3|4| | |
```


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 15, 2010)

"Who's next?" bellows Sloor, giant fists raised to the leaky heavens. He swivels towards the thug to his left, grinning evily, "You lucky, lucky nerf: it's YOU!"

[Sblock=Actions]Pesuasion/INTIMIDATE vs thug 3. 1d20+7=14. Which *might* just make it. Considering he just downed their leader in one round and they are now outnumbered two to one, I figure the circonstance modifier might be zero this time around... or even swing sligthly in Sloor's favor. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 15, 2010)

He has a Will of 9.  If he's still standing when it comes to his turn, he'll likely run away screaming.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 16, 2010)

The young woman finishes up tending to herself and moves across behind Switch's desk and takes a quick shot at one of Ganga's thugs on Keyton on to see the shot go wide and comments more to Keyton, "Sorry 'bout that."

[sblock=Action]
Swift action: Second Wind restores 13 hp 
Move=move behind desk
Attack 1d20+2-4=8, 3d8=10 Misses


```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |C|C| |♀| |R| | | |
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |d|d| |
| | | | |%| | |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X| |Z|d|d| |
| | | | | |B| | | | |
| | |K|1| |G|3|4| | |
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Apr 16, 2010)

Keyton bobs to the left as the blaster bolt flies by he and the thug. He continues the action with a backhanded swing to strike the thug in the face. 
[sblock=Actions]
Snap Baton (1d20+4, 2d4=[15, 4], [2, 1])
Ref: 19 for 3 pod.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 16, 2010)

One of Ganga's remaining guards turns his blaster pistol on Sloor, hoping to at least slow down the raging Besalisk.  The shot hits the four-armed alien but doesn't do that much damage to him (-8 HP).

The guard Sloor attempte to intimidate races back, headed for the door, and frantically pushes the "open" button on the control panel, the standard speed too slow for him.

The remaining sane member of Ganga's group takes aim at one of Switch's guards shoots and kills the Gran.  The single member of the guard aims for the killing thug and fires, only to realize that his blaster pistol has ran out of ammunition.

(It's now Mack's turn)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2010)

Mack will remain prone and begin trying to recover and groans, "What the frak hit me?" Seriously ticked off, his training kicks in, and he fires his blaster rifle, still set to autofire, at the remaining targets. 


2 Swift Actions: Begin Recovery
Standard Action: Blaster Rifle; Autofire (1d20-11=-9, 3d8+1=13 (half=6)

<<OOC: Not waiting for the Tac Grid, since I am heading to bed now. I want to try a get two into the area of effect if possible, while avoiding putting fire on Sloor or Keyton. I think there is a bag guy to the east of Sloor that Switch's guard just missed.>>


----------



## possum (Apr 16, 2010)

OOC: You can get 1 & 3, 3 being the one that Sloor scared the crap out of.  No friendly's going to get hit, either.


```
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| |P|P|P|P|P|P|P|P| |
| | | | | | | | | | |
| |C|C| | | |R| | |♀|
| |C|C| |c|c| | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | |C|C|
| |C|C| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |d|d| |
| | | | |%| | |d|d| |
| |C| | | |D| |d|d| |
| | |C| |X| |Z|d|d| |
| | | | | |B| | | | |
| | |K|1|3| | | | | |
```

And 1's down.  Combat's over, since the only remaining member of Ganga's guard is intent on fleeing.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 16, 2010)

"Well... that was rather, unpleasant." Mir comments... She moves over towards her downed companion and offers him a hand, "Are you alright Mack? It looks like you took a solid blast there."

She looks to the others and looks at Sloor for a long moment as he seemed to have been the rather scary one. She then peers over all those downed baddies... and then back towards where Switch lay, "Shall we do something about the droid?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 16, 2010)

[Sblock=Combat wrapup]«I'm a bit confused about the last status map. Unless I read this wrong - _"The remaining sane member of Ganga's group takes aim at one of Switch's guards shoots and kills the Gran. The single member of the guard aims for the killing thug and fires, only to realize that his blaster pistol has run out of ammunition"_ - then there is a Z too much and Thug 4 should still be in play... Right? What's below assumes this is the case. 

I'm pretty sure the four of us can kill him before he can act again, so I understand if you want to wave that part under the carpet, Possum. Had this all written out before Songdragon posted though, so what the hey, right? Makes for some nice roleplaying. 



possum said:


> One of Ganga's remaining guards turns his blaster pistol on Sloor, hoping to at least slow down the raging Besalisk.  The shot hits the four-armed alien but doesn't do that much damage to him.



"You little san awf a Murglak!" Holding his smoking wound with one hand, Sloor fills the air with repeated blaster shots as he moves back from the offending thug, all of them missing by a hair's breath _<I think>_. He finally ends up taking cover behind TB's cylindrical bulk, trying to align a better shot.

"Hello to you as well, my master," quips the droid. "Myself and the wounded were _indeed_ feeling left out."

"You still alive dawn there?" inquires the besalisk with a couple of lightning quick glances Mack's way.

«Blaster fire: 1d20+1=12, 3d8=13
«Condition: Sloor has cover behind TB (19 effect REF). TB has, obviously, no cover.[/sblock]
"Nawt saw fast, Sra, I dan't think," mildly contradicts the besalisk. He turns to the one remaining guard, the sole survivor except for the astromech, "A very successful dawble craws, spirk, best I've seen in a while. Ganga's out and saw is Switch. We're taking its head, by the way, since it's gawt data we want in it... AND the desk! Aside from that, are you taking awver?"

_____________________________________________
Law of the jungle.


----------



## possum (Apr 17, 2010)

OOC: Yep, Four should have been alive.  I went to move him, got distracted by an update on my FLGS (fire at the separate Mexican resteraunt upstairs caused some smoke damage), and forgot to place him back on the map.  I agree though, unless he got off an extremely lucky shot, you'd all take him down quite easily.

IC: The sole remaining member of Switch's guard shrugs at the Besalisk's suggestion.  The Aqualish mutters something in his own language before translating and expanding it for the benefit of the rest of you.  "We can't be bought that easy, though it was tempting for a while.  As for your other question, I don't think so.  I don't have the skills necessary to be an info broker.  I'm just hired muscle, and a bad one at that.  Now both of the station's criminal element has been destroyed, I think I'll just go back home.  That our try to book passage to The Wheel..."


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 17, 2010)

Mir looks to the beaslisk and sighs deeply as she says, "I suppose that is another way to do it, unless Switch is total slag and such. The desk though?" She says with disbelief, "I assume you and the your droid are going to be carrying it about all secret like?"

Hopefully getting Mack to his feet, "I hope someone can hack that thing," motions to what is left of switch, "Cause I do not think I could. Gotta think too that it had some security protocols considering he seemed rather autonomous."

"And what about the R5 there?" 

And comments lastly, "We best get what we cane and get out of here. We were bound to draw some attention with all that weapons fire."

occ: Sorry for rambling on...


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 17, 2010)

possum said:


> "As for your other question, I don't think so.  I don't have the skills necessary to be an info broker.  I'm just hired muscle, and a bad one at that.  Now both of the station's criminal element has been destroyed, I think I'll just go back home.  That our try to book passage to The Wheel..."




"Luck you gawt," agrees Sloor before pointing a brass-knuckled finger under the other ones tusks. "What you *need* is AMBITION! What a waste awf a perfectly gawd-" (Didn't hear him disagree about the desk though...) Sloor steps over to Ganga's unconscious bulk and starts going through his pockets, still adressing the guard as he does so, "Hey, you can tell me naw: the twilek was running the shaw behind the scenes, right? Used the drawid as a frant?"

"Droid's run the world," states S-TB52 with utmost conviction. 

"And we run drawids," fires back its owner. The exchange has all the markings of an old, confortable argument.
_
<Response Guard X?>_
_
«Sloor searches Ganga for valuables, information, exotic weapons, etc. What does he have on him?_
_«Who wants TB to heal them?_



Songdragon said:


> Mir looks to the beaslisk and sighs deeply as she says, "I suppose that is another way to do it, unless Switch is total slag and such. The desk though?" She says with disbelief, "I assume you and the your droid are going to be carrying it about all secret like?"



"Secret?" puzzles the four-armed one. "Freck no! This is prime-time, Sra. I *want* everyawn and his mawther's uncle to knaw Sloor Sandbraiz lays his dirty feet awn Switch the Drawids desk every frecsing day, having cawnquered the frecsing thing awver Ganga Lawr's brawken dawn bawdy! *That's* what reputatians are made awf!" He considers the size of the thing, briefly thinking about breaking it down to panels. It *is* Japor ivory after all...


----------



## Nebten (Apr 17, 2010)

Keyton looks at his wound, putting his hand over the blast burn. He runs his hand just over the wound, but not touching the skin. He appears as if he his grabbing something, pulls it out but then throws it on the ground. But there is nothing on the ground and the wound looks the same.

_I do not know my way around a computer terminal very well, but there has to be away to get the information we need out of that droid. Mack, do you think you can do it?_

Keyton then starts to search the desk and the twilek


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2010)

Mack continues his recovery until he is back to normal, “Frakkin head shot, by the Force I am lucky to be alive. I will accept whatever medical attention that can be provided. Which one of the drek-heads nailed me? He isn’t the one that ran away was he?”

“Now let me see the droid.” Mack will examine Switch to check if it’s disabled or destroyed.

He will turn back to the group, “Okay here’s our SITREP. We need time in a safe place. This place is so remote that it is probably safe enough, despite the lightfight. According to what the Aqualish just said, Kingpin Sloor here could be the big criminal name on the station shortly, so our only worry is troopers most likely. We pull the dead Gamorreans back inside and lock the door. If someone does come, and we cannot handle it, fry the door controls and we make a back exit out the exhaust conduits following the schematics. I have decent computer and mechanics skills, but I am not a wizard. I am going to need time, never mind the wounds.”

<<OOC: Take 10 for 16 on Perception Check to see if the Aqualish was lying>>


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 18, 2010)

[Sblock=Combat wrapup]_«Seeing as everybody passed on the long version, here's my version of what happened _

"You still alive dawn there?" inquires the besalisk with a couple of lightning quick glances Mack's way.

Mack groans and rolls over, "What the frak hit me?" Seriously ticked off, he fires his blaster rifle, still set to autofire, at the thug fighting with Keyton. He ends up hitting both him and the running thug, but only the former goes down. The latter speeds up, squeezing through the crack between the opening doors!

Mir's slim blaster is the last to speak, punching Sloor's nemesis neatly through the sternum. He falls down, dead.

"RUN! RUN FROM THE DIAMAND FISTS!" taunts the besalisk, randomly firing a couple of celebratory shots after the fleeing man's keister.

"Well... that was rather, unpleasant." Mir comments... She moves over towards her downed companion and offers him a hand, "Are you alright Mack? It looks like you took a solid blast there."[/sblock]







perrinmiller said:


> “Frakkin head shot, by the Force I am lucky to be alive. I will accept whatever medical attention that can be provided. Which one of the drek-heads nailed me? He isn’t the one that ran away was he?”



"Cauld be," grins Sloor, breath quickly returning to normal. "What are you gawing to daw abawt it?"


*[Later]*


Songdragon said:


> "And what about the R5 there?"



"It's yours if you want it," generously offers Sloor.

"I object!" TB52 unfolds to the tippy-top of his considerable height. "As the former assistant of an unshackled droid, R5-B8 should be the one to take over his business, to lord over all humans, to mastermind, dominate and control. It is his rightful heritage."

"Nansense! The twilek was running the shaw, I tell you!"

TB's glowing optic whirs disparagingly. "We should at least ask him what he thinks of the matter." 



perrinmiller said:


> “Okay here’s our SITREP. We need time in a safe place. This place is so remote that it is probably safe enough, despite the lightfight. According to what the Aqualish just said, Kingpin Sloor here could be the big criminal name on the station shortly, so our only worry is troopers most likely. We pull the dead Gamorreans back inside and lock the door. If someone does come, and we cannot handle it, fry the door controls and we make a back exit out the exhaust conduits following the schematics. I have decent computer and mechanics skills, but I am not a wizard. I am going to need time, never mind the wounds.”



"Me and tusky gawt the dawr," agrees the besalisk with a nod to the guard. "You gawt trawble thaw, I gawt a girl who daws all awf TB's maintenance dawn awn the underside awf blue dawks..." He smiles a dangerous smile Mack's way: "And I'm ALREADY a big name, spirk! All legal and abawve bawrd, that's the Sloor way!" With a laugh he wraps a muscled arm or two around the guard's shoulders and heads off towards the massive door, his voice fading with distance. "Saw where's hawm? You cawm straight from Andaw?"

_«Sloor will make small talk with the guard as they gather up the dead gamorreans and see to the door. Persuasion/CHANGE ATTITUDE=17 to change his attitude from Indifferent (I'm guessing) to Friendly. What's his name, by the way? If you've got no preference, then I dub thee Ponda Poandu! Go forth and do no wrong, my child. _


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 18, 2010)

Mir gives a nod of as her companions make their comments. "Alright then. I would suggest we get that information as soon as we are able. I will see of R5 here can give us a hand."

The woman moves over to the smaller droid and kneels down to it, "Hello R5-B8. Assuming you understand the situation, I was wondering if you would be able to help us out with getting the information that Switch here had for Maya? Also, since Switch is kind of... non-functioning, if you would want to give us a hand once we are done here?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 18, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> He smiles a dangerous smile Mack's way: "And I'm ALREADY a big name, spirk! All legal and abawve bawrd, that's the Sloor way!"




Mack, starting to get used to the Besalisk’s demeanor, just smiles wryly and awaits the assessment on Switch.


----------



## possum (Apr 18, 2010)

PM: The Aqualish seems to be telling the truth.

The astromech gives a sorrow-filled beep and heads over to the desk.  He interfaces with a computer in the desk.  R5 gives whistle and pulls up a schematic of the space station.  The map zooms in on Blue Deck, and a brief summary of the area appears.  Blue Deck is heavily populated by Imperial loyalists, and is one of the few places on the station where Imperial ships choose to dock.

A message appears overlapping the map.  YOU OWE ME 200 CREDITS FOR THIS INFORMATION, PLEASE, AS PER YOUR AGREEMENT WITH MY LATE MASTER SWITCH.

He pauses as Mir asks him a question.  I WOULD BE PLEASED TO ACCOMPANY YOU FOR THE TIME BEING, the droid replies via text on the screen.  BUT BE ASSURED THAT I AM NO BEING'S PROPERTY SAVE FOR MYSELF.

Ponda replies to Sloor's small talk.  He is originally from Coruscant, but forced to move as the anti-alien sentiment got too much for him.  He says that he was originally a security guard for a primarily human banking establishment, but was fired due to the COMPNOR sensitivities of the patrons.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 18, 2010)

Mir looks from the computer console to the droid and chuckles at his next message and she says, "An ambitious one aren't you? She pats R5 gently and then continues, "As I am sure that my companions would point out to Switch if he were still with us, is that we just saved you from the Chevin and his goons. I am sure he would have made you his property if he had won the day here. How about this. You help us out for the rest of our little assignment here, and I split with you my share of whatever I am getting. Be they funds or goods taken. Sound fair? Help me and I will help you? You may have to 'pretend' to be property though. You know that right? The Imperials do not take kindly to rogue droids I have heard. And memory wipes are common."

Whatever the droids answer may be she asks him, "I am sorry to be asking, but what are we retrieving? From what you are showing me here, it looks to be in this blue sector. Do you happen to know, where?"

She waits for the answer and asks"Anything else you can think of of that we should be aware of that Switch happened to know for this station or elsewhere?"


----------



## Nebten (Apr 18, 2010)

Since there is nothing of interest at the desk, Keyton was about to address the driod but it appears Mir has already ask all the questions that he hand in mind. Not being one that is comfortable around computers or used to driods, Keyton goes to police the bodies inside the chamber and drags them near the pit. After that time, he'll stay inside the doorway looking out down the hall.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 19, 2010)

_«POSSUM, to confirm:
1. Ganga has been searched and disarmed by Sloor. He has nothing of value on him (?).
2. Switch's desk has been searched by Keyton. It has nothing of value or interrest in it (?).
3. Switch is a total loss, utterly un-repearable (?).

«Forgot this bit last time:_


Nebten said:


> Keyton looks at his wound, putting his hand over the blast burn. He runs his hand just over the wound, but not touching the skin. He appears as if he his grabbing something, pulls it out but then throws it on the ground. But there is nothing on the ground and the wound looks the same.



(Crazy, confirms Sloor. Utterly and completely crazy. He still throws a glance at his other two (tentative) companions, see if it makes sense to humans at least...)



Songdragon said:


> "Alright then. I would suggest we get that information as soon as we are able. I will see of R5 here can give us a hand."



"Waste awf your time," predicts Sloor, heading back out.



possum said:


> I WOULD BE PLEASED TO ACCOMPANY YOU FOR THE TIME BEING, the droid replies via text on the screen.  BUT BE ASSURED THAT I AM NO BEING'S PROPERTY SAVE FOR MYSELF.



TB, reading over Mir's shoulder, manages to look very smug indeed as it does a little celebratory dance of its own. It emits a lightning fast series of bleep, bloob and wheeps that still manage to sound like pressing questions.

[Sblock=Binary]_«Basically inquiring about how R5 managed to become self-owning._[/sblock]







possum said:


> Ponda replies to Sloor's small talk.  He is originally from Coruscant, but forced to move as the anti-alien sentiment got too much for him.  He says that he was originally a security guard for a primarily human banking establishment, but was fired due to the COMPNOR sensitivities of the patrons.



"Rawf," sympathizes the besalisk as he picks up a blasted off limb, careful not to get too much gore on his furred jacket. "You ask me, Panda, you're better awf awn the rim. Mawr elbaw room... Mawr people like you and me... Mawr awpawrtunities taw GRAB!" As if in illustration he stomps *down*, flipping one of the door guard's huge vibroaxes up into his right hand -- the upper since he's still holding his pistol in the lower. He points the blade Ponda's way, "Speaking awf, you gawt anything planned fawr the rest awf the day?"

Assuming not: 
"Well, there's this desk I'd want delivered... sawm items that need selling." He thumps the other once or twice on the shoulder before shaking him in a friendly sort of way, "I like you, spirk, saw let's say a hundred and fifty, PLUS fifteen percent of what you sell." He watches the other's reaction with interrest.


_«Has the conversation revealed if Ponda has any special skills? Perticularly in the Persuassion/Haggle, Gather Information, or any of the Knowledges?_


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2010)

After Mack examines the remains of Switch, he decides it may not matter, as Mir appears to be getting the information out of the R5 unit. He takes out his tool kit and offers to help Mir with the R5 droid, “Let me see what I can do with it.” 

First he needs to verify the droid’s attitude towards the group, it appears to be friendly based on its limited conversation with Mir.

Conversationally he will speak with Mir while he works, “You know, while it is noble to be generous with your money and not be about this business for profit, we are apparently starting our own little guerrilla unit. All organizations of that nature need money and weapons, we might need to let Sloor run amuck to keep us supplied with enough credits to effectively operate. I just hope we can trust him.”

To the rest of the group, “I do think that we need to thoroughly search these bodies and gather up anything of value before dumping out the trash. I can help once I am done here.”

_<<OOC: Waiting on 2 things, Switch’s condition and R5’s attitude.>>_


----------



## possum (Apr 20, 2010)

From your conversion with Ponda, Sloor is able to tell that the Aqualish isn't particularly skilled at much.  Even being hired muscle in a situation like this isn't entirely suited to him, it seems.  As Sloor searches Ganga's corpse during the conversation, he finds a comlink on him, as well as 300 Imperial credits.

Switch's desk contains nothing of any real use for you, though some of it would be helpful for R5.  Datapads containing information that does not concern you, mainly.

R5 lets out a cheerful warble as Sloor negotiates to his liking.

PM: Make a mechanics check, even if it's untrained, to see what you think of Switch's condition.  The droid does seem friendly with the group.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2010)

<<OOC: Mack will take 10 for a 16 on Mechanics Check.>>


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 20, 2010)

[sblock=ooc Do we know yet what we are supposed to get? I got from R5 that is is somewhere on Blue deck, but not what or where on Blue deck it may be. I also thought Mir was talking to R5. Just wanting to move along.

Loot the goons for anything of worth (Mack can get his credits back), there are lots of weapons, and anything else those now dead may have.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 20, 2010)

possum said:


> As Sloor searches Ganga's corpse during the conversation, he finds a comlink on him, as well as 300 Imperial credits.



_«Credits pocketed._



perrinmiller said:


> “I do think that we need to thoroughly search these bodies and gather up anything of value before dumping out the trash. I can help once I am done here.”




"That's what I'm trying taw setup with Panda here," explains Sloor as he steps back in to dump the last of his gruesome cargo.  "Unless you're keen taw haul an arsenal through the gangways?"

Hands free, the besalisk slowly drops his weight on a cargo crate, teeth a little tight from the blaster burn but now feeling secure enough to somewhat relax. "TB, you fine drawid you, I think I'm in the mood fawr sawm healing naw, if you wouldn't mind."

"Your delicate consideration for others always brings a tear to my lens," grumphs the leggy droid as it dances over, an annoyed but dutiful metal spider. "It's not like I was having the most important conversation of my existance or anything of the kind."

Sloor throws him a 'what ARE you talking about?' look before shrugging it away : later. Right now his main concern is, "Saw when daw we move? And where?" he asks the others as TB sets to work. "If we're running awn nawn-stawp AND you gawt the canstitutiawn, Mack man, I knaw a bawncutter dawn in Marringay, patch you up within an hawer. Your creds, awf cawrse." And that gives him time to stach the desk away somewhere, maybe even pawn some of the weaponry if Ponda isn't too hot about earning easy creds (what is it with madmen today?).

[sblock=Healing]Sloor attempts to Aid: 1d20+1=14 successful. 

TB takes 10 = 17 + 1 level + 2 medpack + 2 aid another = 7 HP regained. Sloor is now at 18 HP[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 21, 2010)

By now, Sloor can see that Ganga isn't dead, despite the Chevin crimelord wishing that he was.  As Lor slowly begins to come to, the squat creature feels that his head is ten times as big as it really is.

R5 chirps up at Mir's curiosity.  I PERSONALLY DO NOT KNOW MUCH BEYOND THE BASIC DIMENSIONS OF THE CARGO, the droid replies on the display.  I DO KNOW THAT IT IS 2 METERS LONG AND ONE ACROSS AND WEIGHS APPROXIMATELY 200 KILOGRAMS.  THE REST IS IN SWITCH'S HIGHLY ENCRYPTED FILES, AND EVEN I DO NOT HAVE ACCESS TO THEM.

Looking over the blaster-shot body of Switch, Mack is able to see that it's likely very improbable that he or anyone on the station would be able to get the droid up and running again, if only for the fact that the costs of repairing him would exceed the amount needed to purchase a new 3PO unit.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 21, 2010)

_Well is there some kind of cargo depot within the Blue Deck. How many ports are there on the Blue Deck that ships station at?_


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 21, 2010)

_«I'm suggesting the back conversation around the desk continue, but gets whisper quiet from now on, at least until Ganga is out of earshot. Sensible precaution, right?_



possum said:


> By now, Sloor can see that Ganga isn't dead, despite the Chevin crimelord wishing that he was.  As Lor slowly begins to come to, the squat creature feels that his head is ten times as big as it really is.



Not bothering to get up, the besalisk raises his heavy blaster, pointing it straight between Ganga's beady eyes. "Tawld you nawt taw attack when strangers were abawt... Gawd news is: the drawid's slag -- cangratulatian. Bad news is: you, frecked, me, awf." Sloor enunciates every syllable, so that the other sees the awesome importance of that fact... "What daw you prawpawse taw daw abawt it?"
_
«If he attempts to stand up, gesture him back down with the end of his blaster. If he doesn't comply, see below.
«Ready action: fire on Ganga if he makes any sudden moves. _


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2010)

Upon seeing the destroyed Switch is beyond repair, Mack looks back to Sloor, with a little incomprehension.  A short glance reveals that the unconscious crime boss is waking up, but Sloor appears to have that well in hand and trusts him to take care of the looting properly.

He calls out to Sloor, “The medical attention would be a good idea, I can walk and get around okay now, but I am far from combat ready, let me at least catch my second wind.”
_<< OOC: He will take his second wind now, at 17/31 hp>>
_
Turning back to Mir and the R5 droid he speaks in a much quieter tone, “Where would these encrypted files be, in this computer?”  Mack turns to the computer and begins to look into it and says, “First let’s try and get some schematics of the rest of the station and download them to this datapad we got from Maya.  Knowing the location was only part of the assignment, we need to know how to retrieve the cargo as well.  R5, do you have any data on how to get the cargo out?”
_<< Take 10 for 16 on Use Computer Check on the computer terminal.>>_


----------



## possum (Apr 21, 2010)

As the others begin whispering, Sloor sees Ganga turn his head slightly towards the conversation.

As for Blue Deck, there's one main docking bay on the level, and it's 28.5 by 30 meters in dimension, not counting three storage rooms.  The info on those is not in the standard info.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2010)

_<<OOC: Not sure I understand this correctly, but the cargo is in one of the storage rooms off the docking bay on Blue Deck. Also is the R5 going to answer about the location of Switch’s encrypted files? Can I assume Mack is able to augment the datapad’s schematics with the rest of the space station's general layout so we can find blue deck?>>_

After the answer on the location of Switch’s encrypted files Mack, he will pull Mir aside so the droid cannot hear. “Since the R5 is friendly enough I am going to get to work on reprogramming it. Care to give me a hand? If he’s coming with us I think he needs a new master.”


----------



## possum (Apr 21, 2010)

As soon as R5 hears the words "reprogram" and "new master", a small electroshock prod emerges from his chassis and powers up.  The droid kills the display and takes a few seconds before disengaging from the computer.  He lets out several angry chirps and beeps.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 21, 2010)

possum said:


> As the others begin whispering, Sloor sees Ganga turn his head slightly towards the conversation.




Without hesitation the besalisk squeezes the trigger and FIRES, the shot crisping the chevin's left shoulder and part of his face. "Survive naw, scheme later," he calmly suggests, the blaster *very* steady in his lower right hand, the eyes above it *much* harder than they were before: no one likes to be ignored, especially when you're holding all the cards! 

TB finishes up its patching and, after a short hesitation, decides that a show of suport is in order : it stays put by its master's side, cooly glowering Ganga's way (while its little clawed hands twitch with barely contained impatience).

_«Firing for effect, not damage. i.e. a deliberate miss.
«Assuming Ganga doesn't try anything foolish, Ready the same action next round._
_*EDIT =* Actually, since Ganga technically has cover from ranged attack from his prone position, make that : 2 swift actions to Aim and negate that cover, then Ready action.Thanks._


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 21, 2010)

Mir looks to Mack and steps back as R5 prepares to defend himself, "Mack... ah, I do not know if you are aware but the conversation I was having with R5 here was rather clear he wished to remain his own droid, so to speak. I had, or thought I did, worked out something with him. Now if you do not want him along I can deal with that. I am sure R5 is resourceful enough and all. I would suggest though, that you take a step away from him."

She looks to R5, "I am sure there has been a 'misunderstanding'. My companion here may not have been listening to our conversation."

[sblock=ooc]:If we would rather let him go on his way I am fine with that. But I am sure he will defend himself to destruction or worse before he lets you reprogram him.[/sblock]

She glances back towards the doors and Sloor up to something, "Everything okay over there?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> "Mack... ah, I do not know if you are aware but the conversation I was having with R5 here was rather clear he wished to remain his own droid, so to speak. I had, or thought I did, worked out something with him. Now if you do not want him along I can deal with that. I am sure R5 is resourceful enough and all."




Mack replies to Mir (again should not be overheard by the R5 droid), “That’s why I asked your opinion, so he wouldn’t hear. He could be useful along, but he might be more manageable with a little adjustment and cost less credits.”
[sblock=OOC]Letting the R5 go his own way is not the issue, rather keep it. I thought it would be easier on Possum if the R5 was a prop in the long run, rather than trying to keep track of an NPC in the group. He appears to be busy enough trying to keep up with our posts and answering every question. If Possum wants to keep him as an NPC, then Mack will respect Mir's opinion.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 22, 2010)

Sloor: First off, OOC: Since you're standing right over him, I'm going to say that he doesn't have cover in such a scenario.  Probably wouldn't have the -5 penalty either.  He's not really struggling to stay out of your sights, you know.

IC: Ganga looks up at the Besalisk and gives a slow shrug and attempts to smile despite his broken snout and slight burns.  "Can't fault a being for trying, eh?" he states with a nervous laugh.

PM: OOC: I know that you're stating this for valid out of character reasons.  But, trust me, R5 will freak out like I typed in my post made out of error.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2010)

Mack turns back and approaches the R5 droid, “Easy there fella, we aren’t going to hurt you.  Still wondering if you know the location of Switch’s encrypted files.”

After looking at the droid and TB, he decides he isn’t good enough at deception to trick the droid into letting him tinker with his circuits.  Not sure he can trust TB to even let him try.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 22, 2010)

Her gaze remains on Sloor for several moments and turns back to Mack and R5 and spreads her hands out in a trusting 'I have nothing to hide' fashion, "See now. A misunderstanding. She looks pointedly at the droid, "Are we going to be okay now?


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 22, 2010)

possum said:


> Ganga looks up at the Besalisk and gives a slow shrug and attempts to smile despite his broken snout and slight burns.  "Can't fault a being for trying, eh?" he states with a nervous laugh.



"I mawst frecking can," contradicts Sloor with a scowl. "And I rather think I *WILL* if sawmthing daesn't calm me dawn right quick!"

"We wish to ransom you for fun and profit," explains TB.



Songdragon said:


> She glances back towards the doors and Sloor up to something, "Everything okay over there?"



"Perfectly fine. Why daw you ask?" His tone is light, but he's not taking his eyes away from Ganga for second.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 22, 2010)

_Who exactly are you going to ransom him too in any case. IF you got binders, put them on him and we can leave him. I don't agree with killing him and letting him go isn't an option. If you haven't noticed, we don't have a lot of extra time. Very well, let's go back to our contact with the information so we can procede._

Keyton gets his credits back from the dead guards.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 22, 2010)

"There's this handy little thing called a cawmset," informs Sloor. "And the rest ain't nawn of your business, batan baw."


_«Still not taking his eyes off the chevin..._


----------



## Nebten (Apr 22, 2010)

_It's my business and everybody elses if you wish to continue on with this mission. Otherwise, stay here with your driod, desk and hostage. I mean why keep him alive if all you are going to do is threaten to kill him._

_I recommend leaving since we have enough information to get what we want. _


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

Mack, while waiting for the R5 droid to respond, interjects, “Not sure what your hurry is.  We are in the seedy underbelly of the station in a storage bay that was quarantined for Switch’s brokerage setup.  His only competition is now a plaything of the Besalisk’s so we can probably stay here until we are actually finished.”  He indicates the R5 droid. 

“Besides, I could use a doctor before we go risking ourselves any further on errands for the lady.   I do have trouble understanding everything Sloor says, but I think he might have a point about you charging around like a mad-man.  It appears to be your MO.”

“If we are going to be successful as an insurgent cell, we are going to need credits and sloor appears to be capable of handling these issues.  Furthermore, discussing our true intentions while we are interrogating a prisoner is NOT a good idea either."

"I say geek the bugger when your done Sloor.”  Based on previous discussions regarding the surrendered informant, Sloor should know that Mack only said this last for Ganga's benefit.

_<< Still waiting on R5's response regarding Switch's encrypted files. >>_


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2010)

THEY ARE IN THE DESK COMPUTER, R5 responds.  BUT I DON'T KNOW IF YOU'D BE ABLE TO CRACK THE ENCRYPTION, he adds.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 23, 2010)

"Would you be able to crack the encryption?" Mir asks R5. She smiles at the driod and asks, [/color=gold]"Perhaps you would help us get into the files?[/color]

She adds to the others at the talk of Ganga still be alive, "At least stun him or something and then tie him up. I do not want to be looking over my shoulder to see if 'that' is going to be making trouble for us while we are still here."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 23, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack, while waiting for the R5 droid to respond, interjects, “Not sure what your hurry is.  [snippety snip]  I do have trouble understanding everything Sloor says, but I think he might have a point about you charging around like a mad-man.  It appears to be your MO.”




"Ha!" Sloor hadn't intended to comment, at least not just yet, but *that* got the better of him: it's so close to what he was going to say (in much ruder terms), that it's eery -- bad first impression, in spades, but *this* perticular human he's learning to like!



			
				perrinmiller and Songdragon said:
			
		

> “If we are going to be successful as an insurgent cell, we are going to need credits and Sloor appears to be capable of handling these issues. Furthermore, discussing our true intentions while we are interrogating a prisoner is NOT a good idea either. I say geek the bugger when you're done Sloor.”Based on previous discussions regarding the surrendered informant, Sloor should know that Mack only said this last for Ganga's benefit.
> 
> "At least stun him or something and then tie him up. I do not want to be looking over my shoulder to see if 'that' is going to be making trouble for us while we are still here."



Leaving aside the matter of *joining* any frecsing insurgent cell for now, "Well, that's awn and a half vawt fawr your death, friend," says Sloor, addressing the underworld leader. "Care taw make it an absawlute majawrity?"


[Sblock=If he STILL stalls]"If you're stalling fawr rescue, you oily awld wyrm, you should knaw that they were shawting 'he killed the baws' just after you fell. Your baws are all fighting fawr a place at the tawp awf *your* pile right abawt naw..." He drops his jabbing finger, letting the other think on it for a heartbeat or two.[/sblock]_«Just FYI, Sloor is looking for creds, sure, but is more than willing to accept things of a more palpable nature. Off the top of my head, I can think of space-suits, armor, shuttles, spacecrafts, droid parts, deeds to real estate, etc. Basically anything that could be interresting for the group to have and/or that you might have been planning to get to them eventually (oh say that transport of Maya's, for example ). Future story hooks welcomed._


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2010)

The R5 gives off a series of beeps before interfacing deeper with Switch's computer, minutes pass before the droid lets out a cheery-sounding beep.  The holoprojector changes in the shape of a rectangle roughly two meters high.  What may startle you, however, is the image of a man inside of the rectangle.  The text display says "CARBONITE".


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2010)

Mack gives a little whistle of astonishment, "Mir, will you look at that."
_<OOC: Sorry heading out for the day RL, more later.>_​


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 24, 2010)

Mir looks at what R5 has discovered and looks to the droid, "Nice work R5" Mir looks to Mack and the others and nods. She looks to the Chevin and does not say what she has found as she does not want to give out anymore than she has to a possible enemy.

She talks softly to R5, "Would you please find out where 'this' is actually stored? When it is supposed to be transported? As well as anything else that might be connected to this 'project'""

If /as R5 gets to looking through the files Mir thinks a moment and then asks the droid again, "Would you be able to copy these files and erase this computer? It would be bad to leave any of Switch's info for... others."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2010)

Mack pulls indicates the datapad he got from Maya and says, “Good idea Mir, let’s put the data on here. Let me help you R5.”
_Action Take 10 for 16 on Use Computer to Aid Another_​He will say softly to Mir, “I think Sloor has that under control over there.  The bugger can’t see what we’re doing and his attention is likely fixated on that blaster barrel in his face. Besides the more credits and other things Sloor scrounges, the less credits we have to worry about to pay him for his services.”


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 24, 2010)

_«Uh, Possum? No reply from Ganga to this post? You posted just after so you might have missed it..._


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 24, 2010)

Mir nods to Mack and asks with a smile, "Have 'those'," motions to the bodies on the deck, "been checked over for credits and other goodies?"


----------



## possum (Apr 24, 2010)

Ganga tries to explain his situation to Sloor, praying to whatever gods Chevins worship that the Besalisk will be satisfied with what he has.  Most of the credits that he has earned has gone into buying new arms for his men.  A shipment of blaster carbines, as well as a shipment of cargo jumpsuits that won't arrive until the fourth day of the week (it's the second right now).  He also invested in a new security system for his own hideout.

The agent in carbonite appears to be stored in the bay itself, and had an open schedule regarding pickup.  Twirping that that's all that's on file, the R5 goes about copying the relevant info on Switch's computer to the datapad, as well as copying the stuff that would not likely interest you onto his own drives.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 24, 2010)

'Again, thank you R5." Looks over the schematics that R5 found before to see what they bay looks like and for entry/exit points.

"We will need to let our contact know what we have found and when we will be heading out to get it, here soon," Mir mentions to her companions.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 25, 2010)

possum said:


> Ganga tries to explain his situation to Sloor, praying to whatever gods Chevins worship that the Besalisk will be satisfied with what he has.  Most of the credits that he has earned has gone into buying new arms for his men.  A shipment of blaster carbines, as well as a shipment of cargo jumpsuits that won't arrive until the fourth day of the week (it's the second right now).  He also invested in a new security system for his own hideout.




And by his expression he's probably telling the truth... "Freck! Couldn't you at least invest in sawmthing mawr pawrtable?" Sloor makes a show of thinking it over - fingering his gungrip unhappily - but his mind is already made up really: "Alright," he finally declares, "fawrk awnership awf thaws shipments awver and we're releasing you taw days frawn now, when the goods are awers... Deal?"

_«Assuming Ganga agrees and forks over the details of when/where the shipment arrives, etc:_
Sloor switches his blaster over to stun, *showing* Ganga he's doing it, before he shoots. "See you in taw days," he tells the slumping form of the crime lord as he walks over and handcuffs his hands behind his back AND tapes his legs together (both items courtesy of TB). "Hey, rebellian baw! You gawt any use fawr riffles and cargaw suits? Make you a good price."

_<After he's brought up to speed on the whole carbonite thing:_
"Better hawp it's nawt a bunch awf frawzen fruits... Panda, my friend, what would you say taw taw days of mild guarding duty? All expenses paid, awf cawrs."



Songdragon said:


> "We will need to let our contact know what we have found and when we will be heading out to get it, here soon," Mir mentions to her companions.




"I'll handle that," agrees Sloor. He flicks out his datapad-comlink and punches up Maya, holding his hand out so everybody can see her flickering green bust: "Hey there, hawnawred client. Negawtiatian with Switch have been" - a slow, predatory grin - "'sucessful'. We knaw where the cargaw is : send a small hawver lift and fawr days wawrth awf food awver to V14 and we'll get it dawn... Any update awn where you want it delivered?"


----------



## possum (Apr 25, 2010)

OOC: I meant _combat_ jumpsuits.  Had cargo on the mind.

Ganga nods and is then immediately blasted back into unconsciousness.

The bay has only one entry and exit that is feasible for you.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "Hey, rebellian baw! You gawt any use fawr riffles and cargaw suits?"



At this Mack looks up thinking,_‘rebellion boy'? Must mean me,_ and replies, “Well I have a good rifle now, but combat jumpsuits are good. I could use one.”





Binder Fred said:


> "Better hawp it's nawt a bunch awf frawzen fruits..."



Mack replies in a low voice to Mir, “The frozen agent could be a fruit, who knows.”

Mack swaps out power cells on his blaster rifle with a fresh one on his utility belt.

Now that Ganga is out, Mack looks in Panda’s direction too. He cautiously says, “Okay guys we need to settle some things before we continue on. First about Panda, Sloor do you think he will stay bought? Maybe he should not be overhearing our strategy session. What he doesn’t know he cannot reveal.”

“Second we need an inventory of everything we have scavenged for personal use and resale. We have finished taking everything we want from these bodies, yes?”

“Third, I am not clear what everyone’s role here is. We are fast becoming an insurgent cell and we need to know each other a little better. I get that Sloor is an enterprising individual and can deal with people and negotiating. That droid of his has some medical treatment ability too. Since you mentioned going to see a doc, I guess he doesn’t perform surgery, though.” Mack gently feels the head wound that almost put him down permanently.

“For myself, obviously I am good with blaster rifles and capable for ranged fire support. I was a member of my local law enforcement Special Operations Team, and I have knowledge of tactics in combat. I have said that I can pilot and I know something about computers and mechanics as well.”

He turns to Mir and 'Baton Boy' and asks, “But, pardon me for being blunt, what are you two bringing to this party? I think I can trust you, trial by fire and all, but I am not clear what skills and abilities you are contributing. And I not sure we even know his name.” He is indicating Keyton.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 25, 2010)

"For this gear Ganga seems to have coming, I do not think we should sit and wait days. It would appear that Maya and whomever she is working for, is looking for whomever is in the carbonite. The plan should be get him and get off of this station. Maya mentioned having transport taken care of. We should use it as soon as we get the 'cargo'. I am not waiting around to be caught byt the Empire. They seem to have some decent presence here." Mir comments on what Sloor wants to deal and wheel.

Mir looks to Mack and answers, "What I do, I am a Universal Geographic correspondent. I have traveled the wilds of many worlds to get a story and the like. I can get around and live off the land if needed. I know how to use a blaster and rifle if needed. As for insurgent stuff. Right now I am helping out Maya and getting off this station."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 25, 2010)

_«Possum, I am presently assuming the following, correct me if I'm wrong:
1. We know how to make the pick up on Ganga's shipment (that "immediately" didn't seem to leave much time for an exchange of information, but apparently...)

2. Ponda has agreed to guard Ganga for the two days until the shipment arrives.

3. That call to Maya didn't get through._



perrinmiller said:


> “Well I have a good rifle now, but combat jumpsuits are good. I could use one.”



"Awn? Saw this is gawing taw be a frecsing HUGE insurgent cell, is it?" grumbles Sloor. Ah well, always buyers for stuff like this, just have to find them... "TB, cawld you check him awver, see he survives till the fawrth? Set that brawken naws awh his awr sawmthing."

"Did you see how I stared him down? He was shaking in his boots! Fear me, fleshlings, fear ME!" chuckles TB to itself as it sets to work once more, its earlier impatience forgotten.

"Yeah, yeah," mildly agrees Sloor. "Thanks fawr the suppawrt, tin can," he adds with a friendly knock on TB's housing (and this time he means it). The scoundrel strides over to the desk and props himself up on one of its edges.



perrinmiller said:


> Now that Ganga is out, Mack looks in Panda’s direction too. He cautiously says,“Okay guys we need to settle some things before we continue on. First about Panda, Sloor do you think he will stay bought? Maybe he should not be overhearing our strategy session. What he doesn’t know he cannot reveal.”



"It's Panda, nawt Panda," incomprehensibly corrects Sloor. "Panda Pawandu, and I ain't asking him taw leave: the guy chaws lawyalty taw his hire awver betrayal awf client awnce tawday already, and I gawt taw say I frecsing *respect" that!" The besalisk crosses his bulging upper arms one over the other and dares Mack to contradict that statement.



perrinmiller said:


> “Second we need an inventory of everything we have scavenged for personal use and resale. We have finished taking everything we want from these bodies, yes?”



The besalisk mildly looks at the scattered weapons, unsearched bodies and unopened shipping crates... "I  take it that everything else is mine then?"

_«Or did I miss that part?_



perrinmiller said:


> “Third, I am not clear what everyone’s role here is. We are fast becoming an insurgent cell and we need to know each other a little better.



Sloor nearly chokes, transforming it into heartfelt laughter, tension release after the fight. "Well," he finally manages, "unless Switch and Ganga were wawrking WITH the Empire, blandy, I'd say we're fast becoming an imperial pawlice fawrce... But daw gaw awn." He pulls out one of his smelling stubs, breaking the auto-light bulb at the end (maybe this one he'll get to finish).



perrinmiller said:


> "I get that Sloor is an enterprising individual and can deal with people and negotiating. That droid of his has some medical treatment ability too. Since you mentioned going to see a doc, I guess he doesn’t perform surgery, though.” Mack gently feels the head wound that almost put him down permanently.



"Awh it cawld," grins the big alien, "You'd just need a thawsand for the surgery kit and sawm really *strang* stuff taw build up your cawrage. It's game if you are."

Looking TB's way, you can see it rotating its sensor turret left, then right, repeatedly. Probably sound advice...



Songdragon said:


> "For this gear Ganga seems to have coming, I do not think we should sit and wait days. It would appear that Maya and whomever she is working for, is looking for whomever is in the carbonite. The plan should be get him and get off of this station. Maya mentioned having transport taken care of. We should use it as soon as we get the 'cargo'. I am not waiting around to be caught byt the Empire. They seem to have some decent presence here."



"My bit finishes awnce the cargaw's delivered," informs Sloor matter-of-factly. "And I sure ain't leaving statian withawt clawsing dawn my awngawings... Speakin awf, what abawt *your* jawb, Sra? Letting that gaw are you?" Always a disapointment to see potential creds fly away.

_«He's refering to the one you hired him for, not your job with UG._


----------



## possum (Apr 25, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> _«Possum, I am presently assuming the following, correct me if I'm wrong:
> 1. We know how to make the pick up on Ganga's shipment (that "immediately" didn't seem to leave much time for an exchange of information, but apparently...)
> 
> 2. Ponda has agreed to guard Ganga for the two days until the shipment arrives.
> ...




1: Well, let's say immediately after the relevant exchange of info.  It's through a neutral gun runner, he says, and that payment has already been made.
2: He does agree to guard Ganga.
3: I didn't resolve that yet.  Here's the resolution.

The comlink blares to life with a burst of static.  "This is Maya, come in," the rebel agent wearily answers the call.  "When are we going to need evacuation?" she asks.  "Look for a _Baudo_ yacht when it's time," she finishes.  If there are no other questions or comments, she ends the call and resumes resting.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 26, 2010)

My name is Keyton and I have no love for the Empire. I am just looking for a way to get off this station, and if I can stick it to some Imps along the way, so be it. 

I mirror Mir's remarks. I have no desire to sit around trying to fence off cargo on this station. We've already made a scene with those stormtroopers back there and I would like to avoid any further Imperial entanglements. 

As for what I do, I really don't know now. I've always been good in a fight, but violence will always lead to pain and suffering. That is a path I cannot walk forever, nor should anyone. The Empire has taken a lot away from me. Staying alive is the only direction I have right now and even that is questionable. 

Keyton looks down at his leg and sees the blood coming down from his gut shot wound. He takes one of the med paks found on the corpses and asks Sloor if TB would heal his wounds.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 26, 2010)

possum said:


> The comlink blares to life with a burst of static.  "This is Maya, come in," the rebel agent wearily answers the call.  "When are we going to need evacuation?" she asks.



Sloor takes a moment to parse that in his head, "Nice team spirit there, Sra! Cargaw will be awers sawmwhere in the next taw days, pawsibly as soon as tawnight."



possum said:


> "Look for a _Baudo_ yacht when it's time,"



"Sure thing, Sra." Fast and easy to modify, nice. "Name, dawck and haw daw we ID awerselves?"


"And that hawver platfawrm? Cawnsidering what we're gawing to use it fawr, we'd rather nawt deal with a randawm rental place if we can help it... Likely have taw carry a taw by taw container." Plus a priceless desk and a crate full of weapons just a little before that.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 26, 2010)

Nebten said:


> My name is Keyton and I have no love for the Empire. I am just looking for a way to get off this station, and if I can stick it to some Imps along the way, so be it.
> 
> I mirror Mir's remarks. I have no desire to sit around trying to fence off cargo on this station. We've already made a scene with those stormtroopers back there and I would like to avoid any further Imperial entanglements.



Well, considering he started the scene in question and he's eager to charge into an imperial-infested dock to retrieve that carbonite block, that made about as much sense as usual. Sloor let's it go: "Sawm basic misunderstanding here, spirks:" he says, addressing everybody, not just Keyton. "I don't need any awf you fawr this. I *was* gawing taw awffer you good rates fawr the shipment, cut it dawn further if you helped with security during the switch maybe, but that's the length and width awf it! You dan't want it? then GET THE FRECK AWF MY HAWME AND DAN'T CAWM BACK!" he finishes with a roar. "I'm mawr than a little tired awf hearing you diss the place when you've JUST FRECKING GAWT HERE AND PRAWMPTLY BLEW IT UP, YOU CRAZY MURCLAWS! Sel Zawnn is a fine place, a marbling good hawm, but if every *awther* place in the marbling galaxy is mawr deserving awf being saved from the Empire, then I'LL GLADLY KICK YOU OFF IT MYSELF AT FISRT AWPAWRTUNITY, YOU HEAR ME! Nawn of that_ 'I'd be dawing Sloor a favawr if I cawnsented taw stay a micraw lawnger than I absawlutely have taw'_ slug vomit!"

Hadn't meant to shout (not even sure he meant some of that -- 'saved from the Empire'?!) but it's out there now.


_«Holding off on healing Keyton._


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Mir looks at Sloor as he attempts to get Maya to help with all of his 'spoils' with a what the heck face and shakes her head. She then listens to his ranting before she closes her eyes and takes in several deep breaths before she opens them again. She looks to Sloor and says in a calm, simple, and non-condescending manner, "If that is how you like it, then I am out of here once I am done helping Maya out. You may enjoy this place you call home, I have other matters to see to. 

She turns back to R5 and asks the droid, "Looking at these schematics for the bay where the 'cargo' is stored, can you show me a display of the ways in and out? Anything other than the main door?"

If/while the droid does his thing Mir thinks about it and looks to those present/including R5 and asks, "I do not suppose anyone could hack the security feeds? Perhaps get a look at what we are getting into in that Bay? Also, by the sounds of it, this is a mainly human part of the station. Some of us may have a hard time justifying being there, so we may want to considered that as well."


----------



## Nebten (Apr 26, 2010)

In response to Sloor but before Mir

Very well then. Mir and Mack, it is my desire to leave this station as soon as possible. The quickest way to do that is fulfill a task set forth by this Maya. If you want to stay and get rich with Sloor selling off those good, that is fine. But I will not endanger myself or Maya any more then nessary with a prolonged stay.

Keep this in mind, it is quite possible we are all fugitives for what was done earlier in marketplace. We maybe able to hide out for a little bit, but he (pointing to Sloor) sticks out like shaved Wookie. Him trying to hawk wares will only draw more attention. 

I feel this is a place where each person will have to take his or her own path.

After Mir's last response

I do not have such skills, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is well guarded and they are looking for somebody matching our descriptions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 26, 2010)

Sloor said:
			
		

> "It's Panda, nawt Panda,"



Mack nods his head, “Right Panda, that’s what I said. Just making sure his loyalty to Switch includes loyalty to us now.”



			
				Sloor said:
			
		

> The besalisk mildly looks at the scattered weapons, unsearched bodies and unopened shipping crates... "I take it that everything else is mine then?"



Mack shakes his head, “I said ‘we’, so if there is still more searching to do, ‘we’ need to do it yet. I am not leaving this spot until we have searched everything. This Switch was an information broker and there may be more useful things here yet to be discovered.”
_<<OOC: I believe this has been discussed multiple times, but no one actually has said their character has done anything more than search 1-2 specific things. >>_
​----------------------

At Sloor’s rant Mack sits quietly and considers, then he bursts out laughing, “Ha! Are you serious? You are planning to save this station from the Empire all by yourself? No offense, but you are just as crazy as the rest of us mad-men, apparently there IS something you are passionate about besides credits. Besides no one was bad mouthing the station, we jsut are trying to avoid falling into imperial hands.”

The Mack sobers up a little, “Okay, we clearly have some issues to work out. The one thing we have in common is dislike for the empire, yes? Since we have committed violence against imperial agents; that makes us outlaws, rebels, terrorists, etc… ‘Insurgents’ is just the word I used, but it seems to fit. Maya isn’t some innocent bystander that we just helped to cross the street. I think we need to ask some more questions of her as well.”

“As for the future, working for Maya appears to fit my motives as well as most of you. I am not some mercenary, but I am practical, and taking on stormtroopers requires more planning and some better equipment. Do you think Maya and her mysterious benefactor are going to take care of it for us? People think more highly of subordinates and allies that can think and fend for themselves.” 

“Personally, I think Keyton and I are really the ones, other than Maya that have to worry about the authorities. We did the overt fighting and any witnesses may not have actually seen Mir and Sloor participating. If Sloor does have free reign through the underbelly on his home station, perhaps a little recon and information gathering would be in order. Then we'll have a better idea if there are warrants out for our arrest.”


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 26, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> She looks to Sloor and says in a calm, simple, and non-condescending manner, "If that is how you like it, then I am out of here once I am done helping Maya out. You may enjoy this place you call home, I have other matters to see to.



"Yeah," agrees the besalisk, matching perceived coldness with coldness, "figuring awt why the freck you're killing people you dan't knaw fawr a girl you dan't knaw is at the very tawp awf that list, I'd Imagine." 



perrinmiller said:


> At Sloor’s rant Mack sits quietly and considers, then he bursts out laughing, “Ha! Are you serious? You are planning to save this station from the Empire all by yourself? No offense, but you are just as crazy as the rest of us mad-men, apparently there IS something you are passionate about besides credits. Besides no one was bad mouthing the station, we jsut are trying to avoid falling into imperial hands.”



"You awbviawly haven't seen the face awf this taw every time they say 'I just want taw get AWF this statian'," contradicts Sloor, drawing his face down in exagerated despair (and ignoring the bit about fighting imperials -- don't know where the freck that came from, or how Mack saw it as him *wanting* to be a rebel, much less a lone one). "But alright. Saw if I understand this right, you're planning to attack every imperial you can," this with a gesture Keyton's way, "BUT you want taw avawid imperial entanglement at all cawst SO you're gawing to run away frawm every statian and planet where you run intaw canflict with imperial fawrces -- becawse, awf cawrse, the Empire, and warrants, are *cawmpletely* limited taw a single statian and daw NAWT get arawnd. You'll alsaw be cawmpletely advantaged in the next place you land at since you'll have NAW cantacts there at all, as awposed taw here where at least *I* knaw the lay awf the land... That's the sawrt awf rebellian you had in mind?" Not that he's a rebel, or is going to help one for free.

-------------------------------------------------------



Nebten said:


> I do not have such skills, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is well guarded and they are looking for somebody matching our descriptions.



"Saw we're agreed?" marvels Sloor, a bit surprised the human isn't calling for a full frontal charge. "we're gawing taw sneek in unseen and sneak awt the same way? Good! Three ways I can see there awf the tawp: pass sawm awf us as cargaw handlers (max awf taw, I'd guess), AWR sneek in through the ventilation (cut a hawl frawm underneath maybe?)... AWR, and this is my favawrite, awver the hull and through that fawrcefield. They never lawk thawse things - taw much bawther - and I'm pretty sure I can find us sawm Drawidcatch suits. Naw air and a bit skimpy awn the thermal insulatian, but if we hurry..."


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 27, 2010)

Mir looks at Sloor and starts to respond but stops herself deciding to say nothing and let the besalisk think whatever he wants. He is obviously not the help she has been looking for. She turns her attention back to the schematics. ((anything there that might be helpful?))


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2010)

Mack lets out a _sigh_, he had hoped to diffuse the situation with some humor, but apparently this did not work either and thinks, at least the Baselisk has let it go for now and is working on planning for the next step in the mission.  Maybe the other two will as well.

He looks at Keyton and Mir and summarizes, “So willingness to help Maya and you can fight, but no special skills to help in this current situation, huh?  Very well.  Do you want to know anything more about me?”


Mack moves back over to Mir to answer her questions, “I did say more than once about my skill in computers, maybe R5 and I can get our way into the security feeds.  We also need a better understanding of the layout of the area before we can properly plan.”  He works with R5 at the computer terminal.<<Action: Take 20 for 26 on Use Computer, either with R5's assistance or helping him.>>


<<OoC: Questions needing answers.  Schematic of entrances and exits to Docking Bay Blue.  Nice to have a map of some sorts. >>
​


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 27, 2010)

Mir adds to Mack's comments about her, "I am rather good at hiding as well. I can be," she pauses a moment to consider her answer before continuing, "convincing to others as well. Though it can take some effort."

She watches Mack and R5 do the computer thing and looks at whatever they might be able to pull up.


----------



## possum (Apr 27, 2010)

What Mack, Mir and R5 see on the security feed monitors after the droid spends a long while slicing into them, they're guaranteed not to like what they see.  They the main door into the large bay open and four of the strangely garbed clone troopers enter the bay, led by a grey-suited officer.  The five clear a space for the massive entry door to open and allow a large, open-aired vehicle to enter the bay, piloted by another clone trooper.  It hovers half a meter above the ground, and is armed with a large gun.


```
| | | |c|W| | | | | | | | | | |1| | | | | | | | |
| | | |c|W| | | | | | | | | | |2|O| |d|d|d| | | |
| | | |c|W| | | | | | | | | | |3| | | | |H|H| | |
| | | |c|W| | | | | | | | | | |4| | | | |H|H| | |
| | | |c|W| | | | | | | | | | |c| | | | | | | | |
| | | |c|W| | | | | | | | | | |R| | | | | | | | |
|c| | | |W| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
|c| | | |I| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
|c| | | |I| | | | | | | | | | | | | | |x| | | | |
|c| | | |W| | | | | | | | | | | | | | |x|B| | | |
|W|W|W|W|W| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
|C|C|C| |W| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
|C|C| | |I| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | |I| | | | |C|C| | | | | | | | |C| | | | |
|C| | |C|W| | | | |C|C| | | | | | | | | |C|C| | |
|W|W|W|W|W| | |C|C| |C| | | | | | | | | |C|C| | |
|c|c| | |w| | |C|C| | | | | | | | | | | |C|C|C| |
|c|c|c| |I| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |C|C| | |
|c|c| | |I| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
|c|c| | |W| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

C=Cargo crate
c=Computer console
W=Wall
d=Small debris (small enough for the hover sled to fly over)
I=Sliding doors
B=Barrel
x=Spilled liquid
O=Officer
1-4=Stormtroopers
H=Hoversled


R5 gives an alarmed beep.  WE MUST GET THERE SOON, he inputs on the screen.  I THINK THAT THE CARGO IS IN THE FAR ROOM, he adds (meaning the bottom left room on the map).  THEY ARE LIKELY TO SEARCH THE CRATES IN THE BAY FIRST, THEN THE OTHER ROOM.  STILL, YOU DO NOT HAVE LONG TO GET THERE.

As the droid finishes "speaking" to you, the Imperials fan out and begin checking the nearby cargo crates for the hidden rebel agent.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 27, 2010)

Look over the feed and watches the troopers before she comments, "Looks like we do not have a lot of time guys. We need a plan and get on the move, before they find our cargo."

OOC ((Possum, I have a website I can post maps or pictures, or anything for the group, if you want/need to use it.))


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 27, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Mir adds to Mack's comments about her, "I am rather good at hiding as well. I can be," she pauses a moment to consider her answer before continuing, "convincing to others as well. Though it can take some effort."



"Naw freck," is Sloor's dry comment, on both statements.



Songdragon said:


> Look over the feed and watches the troopers before she comments, "Looks like we do not have a lot of time guys. We need a plan and get on the move, before they find our cargo."



Sloor peers over and around their shoulders, see what the fuss is about...

"Freck. Freck, freck, freck, freck and frecsing freck, knew it was taw good taw be true. *Fawrget* abawt getting there befawr they find it." How in the nine holes did they find *OUT*? "Ambush them an their way awt, it's the anly way! You knaw any shawrtcuts awt of here, R5?" V14 is far from Sloor's usual hunting grounds.

_«If the droid knows a shortcut (the exhaust pipes? You know Switch had at least one back way out of this place) go that way, if not, then it's back the way they came:_

"Run naw, discuss as we gaw!" The big alien is already on the move, using two of his arms to shoo and make _'go, go, go'_ twirls in the air, as if he believes it'll make all of them go faster. "TB, you're cawver fawr Mack an this awn!" One hard look and blondy's going to go down again -- probably for good this time!

[sblock=Translation]"Freck. Freck, freck, freck, freck and frecsing freck, knew it was too good to be true. *Forget* about getting there before they find it. Ambush them on their way out, it's the only way! You know any shortcuts out of here, R5?" 

"Run now, discuss as we go!" 

"TB, you're cover for Mack on this one!"[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 27, 2010)

Songdragon: I would, but I don't have Photoshop, so I couldn't make a combat grid using the image provided in the module that would be somewhat decent.

IC Action

The R5 beeps a negative to Sloor's question regarding a shortcut.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2010)

[sblock=Source Material Encounter Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Excel Tac Grid]




[/sblock]
Mack is calm and cool, while he moves into action; this is his area of expertise after all.  While moving, he will first contact Maya over the comlink, “We got a problem.  We need a hot evac as close as possible to Docking Bay Blue. Rendezvous with us there.”



Binder Fred said:


> *Fawrget* abawt getting there befawr they find it." How in the nine holes did they find *OUT*? "Ambush them an their way awt,



Mack replies, “Can’t wait, no time for finesse.  They could communicate the contents after they discovered it so we need to try anyway.”

Then to everyone he says, “I suggest either Keyton or Sloor use that second blaster carbine we got from our lightfight in the promenade.  Mir, set yours to autofire, we are NOT frakkin’ around anymore, everyone get your weapons ready.  Hopefully we can ambush them in the docking bay.  We hit them hard and fast, shock and awe style, before they can take cover.  We use the entranceway for cover with ranged attacks while others move from cover to cover to penetrate into the docking bay.  Unless you want to interrogate the officer, kill him first, then the pilot.”_<<OOC: Questions: 
__1. Entrance into the tac grid is where?  I thought there was only one, correct?_
_2. What is “R” on the tact grid?_
_3. Is R5 coming with?_
_4. Since it took time to get the schematic, did Sloor finish searching the bodies and can we have an inventory of scavenged gear?>>_​


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Starts out with the others being sure to extend the invitation to R5, "You are free to join us. Your skills have been most helpful thus far."

As we are on the move move and before we hit open areas she comments on Mack's plan, "I suppose that works. I may have an idea to get around everyone to the storage until with our frosty friend, but I will need to do it before we start firing, and if you want to fire it will be a nice distraction. Gotta remember there are more trooper on the station than that bay too." Mir looks back to R5, "I might need your help to get into the bay."

[sblock=Mir's idea in game terms] Use Illusion to create an illusion of the room's walls about 2-3 feet from the actual wall. Use that 'corridor' to move along behind to hide self and R5 and make for the storage room with frosty friend. Getting him out was the hard part, but if the evac showed up promptly, get into the ship and get out. The distraction helps others from noticing the illusion before they need too. And doing it before combat begins allows a take 10, for a +17 on a UtF check to beat Will saves.

Or we just shoot em up! [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 28, 2010)

OOC
1: A19 & A20 on your tactical map.
2: A station-owned R3 droid playing the part of innocent bystander
3: The droid says that he'd prefer to stay in his new headquarters and study the situation and help you all from afar.
4: The only things that the dead thugs have on them are a blaster pistol and vibroax apiece.


----------



## Nebten (Apr 28, 2010)

I too agree that we need to get to them before they get to the cargo. Who knows what their orders are once its found.

I don't do well with blasters. I am better off getting in close, drawing their fire and letting you guys pick them off. I suggest that I take out the big gun on the hoversled. He'd be the biggest threat. Or Sloor can do it and then man the gun afterwards, but I don't want to speak for him. It would be nice to go in a little more patched up then I am (remarking to his gut wound), but to each their own. 

Keyton puts his baton away. When they get near the cargo bay, he will palm another metal cylinder in his hand


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> As we are on the move move and before we hit open areas she comments on Mack's plan, "I suppose that works. I may have an idea to get around everyone to the storage until with our frosty friend, but I will need to do it before we start firing, and if you want to fire it will be a nice distraction.



"If you have some trickery, I am all for waiting to fire until you are ready.  Particularly if it gives us some surprise.  Maybe instead you would consider taking out the gunner on the hover sled as Keyton has a point on it being the biggest threat.  With one entrance we kinda have them cornered."



Nebten said:


> I don't do well with blasters. I am better off getting in close, drawing their fire and letting you guys pick them off.




"I still think you should take Mir's blaster carbine if she's not going to use it.  You look dexterous, so even without proficiency, laying down some autofire to attack an area is still effective. It has done wonders for me in the last two engagements."




Nebten said:


> It would be nice to go in a little more patched up then I am.



Mack snorts, "Yeah me too."[sblock=OOC Questions]1. Before we actually arrive at the docking bay, I would like to know how much time we have before arrival for discussing our plans? Don't want to get surprised by the GM throwing us into combat again before we realize we have arrived.
2. The Rendezvous with the Baudo Yacht.  Anything Maya going to tell us in response to Mack's comlink call?  We are going to be looking to hurry out of the situation after defeating the bad guys and Mack is already thinking ahead.
3.  The Tac Grid doesn't show the area outside the entrance.  Knowing that we what to use the doorway for cover for at least 2 of us, are you going to allow this?  I don't want to start in plain view like we did last time.  We should have more control on how we start this encounter, correct?[/sblock]
​


----------



## possum (Apr 28, 2010)

OOC Answers

1: I'd say it'd take about 5-10 minutes to get to the docking bay.
2: I'm going to do an IC post about that as you get ready to enter the bay.  The jist of it is that the Baudo is en route.  There may be a few tense seconds, though.
3: Correct.  When I get the template, I'll add a three square hallway to the top of the tactical grid.  The starting grid will be the nine squares right around the door on the hallway side.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Mir seems to think on what Mack says and then nods, "Alright, I can give us a brief distraction that should draw the attention of the imperials  so we can do what we need to do. I will do my best to target the troopers on the sled when the fighting starts." 

Mir looks down and grips the carbine and thinks that it has been awhile since she handled a rifle. She flips the setting to autofire.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 29, 2010)

possum said:


> The droid says that he'd prefer to stay in his new headquarters and study the situation and help you all from afar.



"Smart," agrees Sloor. "Wish I was you! Panda, guard the fawrt and *dan't free that chevin*! I'll cawntact you as soon as I gawt news!"



perrinmiller said:


> Mack replies, “Can’t wait, no time for finesse.  They could communicate the contents after they discovered it so we need to try anyway.”



"Why daw we frecking care if they knaw?" And apparently, a jury-rigged ambush is finesse for this group. Sloor shakes his armor-plated head as he runs: sometimes you just want to cry. "TB, hand me my mace... AND a carbine!" It might do for an opening salvo at that.



Songdragon said:


> Mir seems to think on what Mack says and then nods, "Alright, I can give us a brief distraction that should draw the attention of the imperials  so we can do what we need to do. I will do my best to target the troopers on the sled when the fighting starts." Mir looks down and grips the carbine and thinks that it has been awhile since she handled a rifle. She flips the setting to autofire.



"If we're sneaking, we need taw SLAW DAWN a good minute befawr we get there, <breathe in, breathe out> and send the sneaking awns in frawnt! <breath> Else there wan't be a single gun nawt already pawinted awer way!" warns Sloor. "What have you gawt, Sra? Flash grenades?"

_«So that would be Mir and Sloor in the front lines, TB close behind. Should I roll for Stealth, see if we get a surprise round?_
«Sloor will hold the carbine with two arms, stock extended, selector on auto, his blaster with the lower right and his mace with his lower left.

[sblock=Translation]"Why do we frecking care if they know?" 

"TB, hand me my mace... And a carbine!"

"If we're sneaking, we need to SLOW DOWN a good minute before we get there, <breathe in, breathe out> and send the sneaking ones in front! <breath> Else there wan't be a single gun not already pointed our way!" warns Sloor. "What have you got, Sra? Flash grenades?"[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 29, 2010)

"Stealthing the entire room may be beyond my abilities, at least for providing the cover. Just yet anyhow. The frontal approach may be better I suppose." She says with a heavy sigh. "I can give those Imperials an unexpected target long enough to give us the surprise from behind. Just ignore the roaring wookie and give it all you got on them, is the best option I have right now. When they go down, someone needs to cover the door for reinforcements and I can go for the 'cargo' and hope the door is not locked.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 29, 2010)

Wookie? Some sort of holo-proj thing? Didn't know they made those in grenade form, but neat idea, now that she mentions it. 

"If that thing's what I think it is," is what the besalisk says, carefully gesturing to Keyton's cylinder, "Then we should all pile in taw the back and CUT awer way dawn! <breath> That should land us pretty much smack dab intaw my drawid repair shawp, if I gawt the dimensians right!" Tetrapee is going to love him for it too...


----------



## Nebten (Apr 29, 2010)

_Sloor hasn't seen anything yet since nothing has been produced until we get to he habor. _

The more targets the better, but I think its better to go in fighting instead of trying to sneak in and set up something. Take the surprise while we got it instead of getting caught moving into position. It is a big room and we'll have to cover ground quick.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2010)

Still moving towards Docking Bay Blue, Mack continues to communicate regarding the tactical battle plan.

“Alright, let’s all get on the same comlink freq and go hands free for voice comms in case we get separated.  And we don’t have to shout while we continue this conversation.”<<OOC: Assuming everyone will do so, including TB and we have R5 patched in as well.>>​Mack continues, “R5, I will want a position SITREP on the tangoes in the docking bay once we are 1 minute away.  We should slow down to keep our approach to the entrance to the docking bay unnoticed once we are at that point, like Sloor suggests.  Mir will do her distraction to hopefully give us surprise, then we hit them.  If the hover sled is by the doorway still, Keyton, it’s your target to capture once we start combat.  First person to fire will hit the gunner if necessary to help him.  Then we take out the officer, following up on the other troopers.  Keyton, I hope you can use that gun on the sled to help cover the rest of us.  Anything else to consider before we arrive?”


----------



## Nebten (Apr 29, 2010)

Keyton shakes his head and obtains his focus within the moment.

[sblock=OOC] Ready to "get" there when everybody else is[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 30, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Anything else to consider before we arrive?”



"Anly that 500 is looking dawnright slim and suicidal right abawt naw!" Plus there's that familiar pit where his stomach should be, the one telling him he's soon going to be killing folks he'd rather have shaken down for creds (the mace was probably a mistake, and he isn't too wild about the riffle either, now that he thinks about it). Speaking of, "Aw, and we've gawt a traitawr awn awer hands." 

[sblock=Translation]"Only that 500 is looking downright slim and suicidal right about now!" 

"Oh, and we've got a traitor on our hands."[/sblock]_______________________________________________
Ready and unwilling.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> Speaking of, "Aw, and we've gawt a traitawr awn awer hands."




Mack asks, "Which traitor are you referring to?"

[sblock=OOC] Yep I am ready, Songdragon summarized the plan correctly on the OOC thread. Ready for the 1 minute warning and update on positions to make sure there are no surprises before we hit combat and everything goes out the window anyway. Not a dig on anyone, there is a saying, "No battle plan survives first contact with the enemy".[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 30, 2010)

"That's naw randawm sweep, spirk, nawt with an awfficer and a gun platfawrm!" Not to mention the way they went right to work. They just *might* be looking for something else entirely, of course, but the coincidence would be frecking hard to swallow... No, "There's a frecking *river* of a leak sawmwhere!"

[Sblock=Translation]"That's no random sweep, spirk, not with an officer and a gun platform!" 

"There's a frecking *river* of a leak somewhere!"[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Apr 30, 2010)

They may have been tipped off, but it doesn't matter now. Imps get tipped off for shipments all the time. Who knows, it could have been Switch. Now isn't the time to figure out who it may be.

[sblock=OOC] I agree with you Miller. No use planning everything out since things change within the first round. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> No, "There's a frecking *river* of a leak sawmwhere!"




Mack replies, "Most likely. We did let one of Ganga's guys escape, but I think this development happened too soon for him to be the cause.  I don't think it was one of us or Maya either.  But we should discuss that later."


----------



## possum (Apr 30, 2010)

Round Zero

[sblock]





[/sblock]

Please roll for initiatives and place yourselves on the starting grid by saying what square you wish to be placed in.  Keep in mind that you don't know what's on the other side of the door at the moment.

Special thanks to perrinmiller for providing the Excel template.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

_<<OOC: Assuming that current Tactical Situation was passed on from R5 as we approach so we can make last minute adjustments.>>_​Mack exclaims quietly over the comlink, "I think we are a little farkled."

[sblock=OOC] Initiative  (1d20+7=15) Still haven't had any better luck.
Start behind Mir, probably B18.  
Mir's intent was to perform the distraction before Initiative rolls to achieve surprise. I think we need to know if this happened before anyone starts posting Round 1 actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Apr 30, 2010)

Again, I ask if you would be willing to patch up my wounds. If it makes you feel any better, just think of me as blaster fodder. The longer I'm up, the less shots they take at you.

Keyton sets up in front of the blastdoors and looks as if he's ready to go shaak-riding. (akin to bullriding). To himself he murmers

_There is no emotion, there is peace_

[sblock=Start Up] 
Initiative (1d20+3=16) Starting at C19. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

Nebten said:


> Again, I ask if you would be willing to patch up my wounds. If it makes you feel any better, just think of me as blaster fodder. The longer I'm up, the less shots they take at you.




Mack says, "We should be able to spare the 6 seconds.  If the blast doors are closed we can do it right there before we open them.  Otherwise we can do it here before we stack up at the doorway."
_<<OOC: Good question, are the blast doors open or not?  Makes a big difference.  Again I assumed the door was left open.>>_​


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 30, 2010)

As the group approaches the blast doors the young woman takes in several deep breaths clearing her thoughts before she begins to concentrate. Mir waits for the update from R5 to Mack and readies to motion someone to open the doors before she sends in her raging wookie.

OOC: Start at C18, Initative 1d20+7=19. Mir had intended to spend the force point to activate the illusion of the wookie to run into the room and create a distraction for the rest of the group. Take 10 on Use the Force check = 17 to beat the Will Defense of baddies to believe the illusion. If anything changes let me know, please.


----------



## possum (Apr 30, 2010)

OOC Answers

The doors to the docking bay are currently closed and, by R5's estimates, you have enough time to patch anyone up that needs it.

Songdragon: Do you want to use the illusion in this round, or when combat actually starts?


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 30, 2010)

Just before combat starts when everyone is ready and someone opens the doors. I am hoping that instead of they see us we see them normal round 1, it gives us a surprise as they are focused on the whacky wookie


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<<OOC: Assuming that current Tactical Situation was passed on from R5 as we approach so we can make last minute adjustments.>>_​Mack exclaims quietly over the comlink, "I think we are a little farkled."



"If that means we're dead three steps intaw there, then I gawt taw frecking agree... Ambush once they get out, you freckers, AMBUSH!" strongly advises Sloor. "We'll have cawver frawm the dawr, they'll be stranded in the middle awf that endless desert!"



Nebten said:


> I ask if you would be willing to patch up my wounds. If it makes you feel any better, just think of me as blaster fodder. The longer I'm up, the less shots they take at you.



Sloor gifts Keyton with a saddened-incredulous look. No doubt he'd have much to say in quieter circonstances, but here he just barks out a quick: "10 creds."

_<Assuming a "what" or equivalent:_
"You spit awn my livelyhood and then you want taw prawfit frawm it?" asks Sloor, his voice lowering as they get in sight of the blast doors. "Learn it and learn it naw, batawn baw: naw prawfits, naw TB, naw healing! If it makes you feel any better, think awf it as an awbject lessan," he finishes, using the same tones Keyton did earlier but with a slow, predatory grin that's all his own.

"Maintenance and repairs do add up," muses the droid in question. "Why, as you see me now I am 5000 credits away from being merely 'fully operational', and the medpack I shall be using is itself ten times dearer than your total contribu..." It narrows its optics at its owner, "You are being uncharacteristicaly generous, aren't you?"

Sloor shrugs, "I liked the fawdder idea."


_«If Keyton pays up, Sloor wil asks TB to use the last of their Medpacks to heal the man. Take 10 for 5 HP healed, 7 if someone successfully helps another, Keyton himself being at -5 on the attemps to heal himself._
_
[sblock=Translation]"You spit on my livelyhood and then you want to profit from it?" 

"Learn it and learn it now, baton boy: no profits, no TB, no healing! If it makes you feel any better, think of it as an object lesson,"

"I liked the fodder idea."[/sblock]«Initiative: 1d20=14. Not Bad. Start at C21, HIDING on the side of the door please (17 to spot). TB is behind him, also hiding (18 to spot)._


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "If that means we're dead three steps intaw there, then I gawt taw frecking agree... Ambush once they get out, you freckers, AMBUSH!" strongly advises Sloor. "We'll have cawver frawm the dawr, they'll be stranded in the middle awf that endless desert!"




Mack replies, "They might not come out before reinforcements show up.  Hope we are ambushing them from right here.  Make your shots count."



Binder Fred said:


> Sloor gifts Keyton with a saddened-incredulous look. No doubt he'd have much to say in quieter circonstances, but here he just barks out a quick: "10 creds."



Mack replies before an argument ensues (no time for that now), "I will pay," thinking to himself_, and take it out of any maintenance I do on TB in the future._


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2010)

The besalisk glances his way: so *there's* the 3m thick Mack he met on the promenade (wonder where he was gone all this time?). Walked right by the point without even noticing it's there... Sloor swivels his gaze back to the dark-haired human and **smiles** with pointed anticipation, "You gawing to let him?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

Mack asks Keyton, "Before we actually open this door, I want to ask you, do you actually have a ranged weapon?  If we are going to try taking them down from the doorway, it is a long way for you to engage in melee combat while they take shots at you.  You might not make it very far."

Then Mack turns to the Besalisk, "Sloor, if R5 can transmit your voice over an intercom in the Docking Bay, do you think you can come up with another distraction or diversion to either get the troopers closer to the door or something to make it easier for us to take them out quickly?  Maybe in combination with Mir's Wookiee scheme?"

_<<OOC: I don't think we are quite ready to open that door yet.  BTW the door isn't locked is it? And can R5 open it remotely so we can remain out of sight initially?>>_


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack asks Keyton, "Before we actually open this door, I want to ask you, do you actually have a ranged weapon?  If we are going to try taking them down from the doorway, it is a long way for you to engage in melee combat while they take shots at you.  You might not make it very far."



Holding his own riffle one-handed, Sloor gestures to TB and chucks the proffered carbine into Keyton's arms, "Shoot ance taw say hellaw, batan baw, then me and you'll set up a beach-head by thaws crates awn the left," he proposes to the mad human. "I'll shoot, you take care awf any that cawm claws."


_«I suggest we shoot at available targets during the surprise round, then Run to the crates on the right (right on the map, our left facing in).
«With their stock folded, carbines can be shot as pistols so no need to stash your saber and have to draw it again either._



perrinmiller said:


> Then Mack turns to the Besalisk, "Sloor, if R5 can transmit your voice over an intercom in the Docking Bay, do you think you can come up with another distraction or diversion to either get the troopers closer to the door or something to make it easier for us to take them out quickly?  Maybe in combination with Mir's Wookiee scheme?"



Sloor shakes his head, no, and leans close, shoulder brushing Mack's shoulder, "I ain't taw happy abawt gawing in there either, Mack man, but you're finessing us intaw awer deaths here. Shaving awf a few secands ain't wawrth loosing the swimmer: we either daw a prawper ambush awt here AWR we gaw in blazing and maybe, *maybe* get surprise. It's the best we can hawp fawr." Louder, leaning back up and addressing the group at large, "Are we gawna DAW this?"

_«Assuming a lack of "no"s, Sloor triggers the door. _

Mir <----- You're up!

[Sblock=Translation]"Shoot once to say hello, baton boy, then me and you'll set up a beach-head by those crates on the left," 

"I'll shoot, you take care of any that come close."

"I ain't to happy about going in there either, Mack man, but you're finessing us into our deaths here. Shaving of a few seconds ain't worth loosing the swimmer: we either do a proper ambush out here OR we go in blazing and maybe, *maybe* get surprise. It's the best we can hope for." 

"Are we gonna DO this?"[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 1, 2010)

As the the door slides open Mir opens her eyes and takes a breif look about the cargo room (Perception 1d20+7=26)and concentrates. Several meters from her a dark furred wookie takes form and starts barreling towards the nearest group of troopers rroaring with unbridled rage and begins shooting. The shoots seem to rain all about the troopers.

The the group she comments as she maintains the illusion, "Now. This will not last long"

OCC: You have 6 seconds. Illusion vs Will Def 17 (take 10 on Use the force check)


----------



## possum (May 2, 2010)

Initiative Order

Hovercraft 27
Mir 19
Officer 17
Keyton 16
Mack 15
Sloor 14
Stormtroopers 14

The officers are surprised as a wookiee suddenly appears in the room, raining down bowcaster fire upon them.  Those on foot return fire, missing the intruder completely.  The thundering sound of the hovercraft's blaster cannon going off fills the room.

SURPRISE ROUND

Okay, everyone, you're up.


----------



## Songdragon (May 2, 2010)

Mir comments before moving, "The Imperials have moved to the other end of the room. We need to move to get a better vantage." And Mir moves to G22. (done)


----------



## Nebten (May 3, 2010)

Thank you Mack. Sloor, keep the gun as payment. Use the med-pack with got off the stormtroopers. Let's fulfill our desteny.

After TB patches up Keyton he nods in agreement with Sloor as he opens the door. Keyton dashes into the room towards F16 to set up his approach.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 3, 2010)

Nebten said:


> After TB patches up Keyton



_«Has Keyton paid the 10 credits? In this case I have to assume that his silence means no. Sloor has been quite clear about this but I'll re-state: No credits, no healing. Keyton's choice._

*EDIT=* Mack <-------- is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> _«Has Keyton paid the 10 credits? In this case I have to assume that his silence means no. Sloor has been quite clear about this but I'll re-state: No credits, no healing. Keyton's choice._



<<Mack said he'd pay.  If this wasn't resolved, then Sloor had no business opening the door before allowing Nebten to respond.>>

As the door slides open Mack shifts into position (B19) to open fire after Mir's distraction.  He opens fire on the far trooper that he can see through the doorway.

[sblock=attack]Autofire Attack  (1d20-1=15, 3d8+1=12) Against T1[/sblock]
Otherwise: Mack moves to the doorway (D19), hopefully getting cover from the left side.


----------



## Nebten (May 3, 2010)

OOC: It doesn't matter either way. Let's continue with the adventure.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 3, 2010)

[Sblock=Backtracking] 







Nebten said:


> Thank you Mack. Sloor, keep the gun as payment. Use the med-pack with got off the stormtroopers. Let's fulfill our desteny.



Makes perfect sense to the mad, he guesses. Still: "The gun's *already* mine, mudcrutch - see how I just handed it taw you? -, and thawse taw medpacks have *already* been used taw patch up Mack and myself. 10 creds and a lessan learned, that's all I'm asking." And he's certainly not looking at Mack when he says this, empty palm trust out.

_
«Since Perrin is getting impatient about this, I will stipulate that if Keyton, specifically Keyton, does not hand over 10 credits in his next post (wether borrowed from Mack or not), then Sloor will give up and simply NOT help him._[/sblock]


Songdragon said:


> As the the door slides open Mir opens her eyes and takes a breif look about the cargo room and concentrates. Several meters from her a dark furred wookie takes form and starts barreling towards the nearest group of troopers rroaring with unbridled rage and begins shooting. The shoots seem to rain all about the troopers.



Sloor's eyes go round and snap to Mir's face: That's... that's no holo-proj! And then suddenly things click into place. Holy frecking powers, a Jedi! And then some *other* odd behavior (and equipment) also clicks into place: *TWO* FRECSING JEDIS?!



			
				Everybody except Possum said:
			
		

> Mir moves into the room.
> 
> Keyton dashes into the room as well while Mack takes cover by the doorway.




Sloor is frankly flabbergasted: first the Force Wookie and now this? "Guess they frecking MISSED the part abawt firing FIRST?" he grouses to TB. 

"Hope they manage to survive that first salvo," sympathizes the droid in an equally low voice.

Without further ado, Sloor opens up full auto on the sled and its two occupants.

_«This is assuming the sled is hovering above the level of the Crates and therefore DOES NOT have Improved Cover. If it does, target Trooper 4 instead, please.
1d20+1-5-5=-1 for (3d8=14) 7 damage on a miss.
«CONDITION: Sloor has cover from the door, effective REF at 19. TB is HIDDEN, 18 Perception to spot._


----------



## possum (May 5, 2010)

Judging from the map, I'd say that it has only regular cover from the computer console in the middle of the room.  The hovercraft isn't floating enough to clear the cargo crates, as they're stacked pretty high, but you do have a clear line of sight to it.  There are also no range penalties.  Still want to attack the sled?


----------



## Binder Fred (May 5, 2010)

_«So the sled only only has regular cover? Definitively yes then, go for it!_


----------



## possum (May 6, 2010)

Sadly, Sloor's shots do nothing but char the outer level of paint on the hovercraft.

The repulsors of the hovercraft hum heavily to life as it moves towards the interlopers.  Now, as it is completely unconcealed from view, you can see a large dark gray slab laying on the deck.  The stormtrooper piloting the craft makes a slight movement to man the blaster cannon and takes a shot at the illusory wookiee, cursing as his shot goes right through the being.

Mir's up as round one begins for the PCs.


----------



## Songdragon (May 6, 2010)

The black shaggy wookie lets out a last howl and disappears as Mir moves over to the barrel (J22) for some cover and with a determined look raises her carbine and fires (aurofire) on those on the hoversled.

 1d20-3=17, 3d8=8OOC: Critical Hit - That is a 20 there!  That makes it 16 dmg 

Seeing the actual hit in a nasty manner she cringes slightly but is thankful she did hit.


----------



## possum (May 6, 2010)

Mir's blaster bolts slam straight into the stormtrooper's chest, driving him to the ground in a heap.  The hovercraft drifts a third of a meter at most before coming to a stop, its operator dead.

Before this, however, Mack takes a careful shot at one of the stormtroopers on the ground, the blaster bolt killing him.

The lieutenant, remaining cool and calm despite the loss of his heavy artillery, tactically moves towards the middle of the bay and begins to shout orders and instructions to his men.  All those visible seem to perk up at his words and actions.  (All stormtroopers save T3 gain +1 on attacks unless out of sight).  Finally, he snaps off a shot at Mir, slightly injuring the young woman.  (9 damage)

Keyton, Mack, then Sloor are up.


----------



## Nebten (May 6, 2010)

updated map please


----------



## possum (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Songdragon (May 6, 2010)

OCC: Since I was looking at a wrong map, Mir would have the movement and would have moved to M22 (to use the barrel as cover)

Reaction: Negate Energy 1d20+7=23 (9 points of damage is negated) (spend the force point to heal damage taken, which would top Mir up to her 25 hp)


----------



## Nebten (May 6, 2010)

Keyton sees Mir absorb the blaster bolt and become more energized from it, he gives her a nod of approval. He then advances into the fire fight before making a hazardous dash towards the lieutenant. He then charges forward and at the last moment jumps in the air with his hands above his head grasping the _other _cylinder he had stashed in his palm. _Snap-hiss._

A green blade of energy ignites from its hilt just moments before Keyton comes down upon the Imperial commander with an aggressive over-head strike. 

[sblock=Actions] Move to close distance. Then charge to O13. (the jump was for theatrics)
Lightsaber vs Ref (1d20+6=10) Force Point (1d6=3)Damage (2d8=7)Hit Ref 13 for 7 pod. If the liet. is still alive, Key's Ref is 24, unless they have Precise Shot then its 19. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2010)

_<<OOC: Assuming Mack's first attack against T1 in the Surprise Round was a kill.>>_

Mack maintains his position in the doorway providing ranged blaster fire support targeting the troopers (in priority order T4 then T3).
2 Swift Actions: Aim
Standard Action: Autofire Attack  (1d20-1=9, 3d8+1=18)


----------



## possum (May 6, 2010)

OOC: Please roll again.


----------



## possum (May 6, 2010)

The officer, in shock at seeing a surviving Jedi and his infamous energy weapon, still has the sense to dodge out of the way, but does so awkwardly, the green blade coming close to slicing his arm off.  

Mack opens fire once again, hitting the stormtrooper he was aiming at and killing him instantly.

Visible targets left: the officer and trooper 3.  Mir can add trooper 2.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 7, 2010)

Possum said:
			
		

> The hovercraft drifts a third of a meter at most before coming to a stop, its operator dead.



"Nice awn, Sra!" grins Sloor. "She's catching up taw you fast, rebellian baw!"



			
				Possum said:
			
		

> Mack opens fire once again, hitting the stormtrooper he was aiming at and killing him instantly.




"Gawin amazingly well," marvels the besalisk. Quickly evaluating remaining dangers, he fires another full-auto burst at the trooper closest to the downed oversled.


_«Actions: Brace (2 swifts), fire at Trooper 3 1d20+1-5=13, 3d8=18. 9 damage on a miss. I don't think a straight line clips anything besides corners, so no cover for his target and, judging by Mack's last shot, 9 damage is enough to kill these guys anyway. 
«CONDITION: Sloor has cover from the door, effective REF at 19. TB is HIDDEN, 18 Perception to spot._


----------



## possum (May 8, 2010)

Mir sees the other stormtrooper scurry behind the crates, hiding himself.  The hovercraft idles where it came to a rest.


----------



## Songdragon (May 8, 2010)

Mir is on the move again, moving beside some of the crates (Q20) and fires on the officer still using autofire (the spacing does not include Keyton)  (hits Ref of  11 for 8 damage, 4 for half.) She shrugs at the not so great of shot and spends a brief moment to concentrate before returning her focus to the battle at hand.

OOC: Move as a move action, fire on officer as standard action, and a reaction to spend a force point to return negate energy to her suite.


----------



## possum (May 10, 2010)

The officer nearly dives to the floor as Mir's blast of autofire reaches him.  He slowly steps back away from the Jedi, withdrawing from the combat at the moment before taking a failed shot at the him.  (S12)


----------



## Nebten (May 10, 2010)

After dodging the blaster bolt, Keyton sees the officer is in open space. He then turns the corner of the cargo boxes, then charges the other stormtrooper. The lightsaber's gentle hum becomes louder as it cuts through the air as it tries to disarm the trooper with an inside slash.

[sblock=Actions] Move to O7.
Standard: Charge ending is S7. 
Lightsaber. (1d20+6, 2d8=[1, 6], [3, 3]) Nat 1 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2010)

Mack take aim at the far trooper to negate the effects of cover and fires again putting his shots covering an area past Keyton to avoid fratracide.
[sblock=Actions]2 Swift Actions: Aim
Standard Action: Autofire Attack  (1d20-6=2, 3d8+1=13) 1/2 Damage at 6 or 7 (depending rounding) for area T6 to U7.
Already factored in penalty for T2 being in melee.[/sblock]
He says over the comlink, "Sloor, I left the officer for you."

_<< OOC: Sloor's up next.  If NPC'd I assume he would brace again and fire at the only remaining target.>>_


----------



## Binder Fred (May 11, 2010)

[sblock=Backtracking]After a few seconds with nothing from the human, "Ain't easy admiting you're wrang, is it?" Sloor turns away, letting Keyton enjoy his painful pride.[/sblock]"Were troopers always this frecking weak?!" It's rather shocking to see a full squad go down so fast. 

_«Sloor braces and fires full-auto at the officer: 1d20+1-5=12 for 3d8=11. 5 damage on a miss, 30 shot of 50 used._

_«By the way, what happened to our constantly updated Excel battlemap? Should we go back to the ascii format instead?_


----------



## possum (May 12, 2010)

With two bursts of autofire, the remaining combatants fall to the ground, dead.  The abandoned hoversled stands a meter above the ground, the block of carbonite still secured on it.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 13, 2010)

Binder Fred said:
			
		

> "Were troopers always this frecking weak?!" It's rather shocking to see a full squad go down so fast...




Not waiting for an answer, the besalisk flips his mace back over his head (and right into TB's claws) as he takes off full tilt towards the prize. Once there he grabs onto the cab's railing with his free hand, swinging himself into the driver's seat and side-checking the driver's corpse onto the pavement in the process: "Buy you a stiff awn awn the awther side, friend! Let's gaw!" The motor revs up.


_«If somebody else want to drive, Sloor will let them. Else, he'll take off towards either (1) the promised hot evac if it's there or (2) back to V14 if it's not -- once everybody is aboard, that is. _


----------



## Songdragon (May 13, 2010)

Mir flips open her comlink and contacts Mya, ""We have the package. What is the ETA on that evac?"

"Everyone alight?" Mir asks as she looks over to the officer and slides over and looks for his coms so that she might know what, if anything is coming. She also looks for anything else while she waits for a response.


----------



## Nebten (May 13, 2010)

Keyton turns his lightsaber off and quickly searches the nearby bodies for med-paks, cred-chips and anything that looks to be of interest or value.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2010)

_<<Binder;  not so fast.  Efficient work and we can salvage some things without  losing much time. >>_
 

Mack upon seeing Sloor cut down the officer, moves into the Docking  Bay but stays just  inside the door (E18) to watch for anyone coming from the other direction.  He keys his comlink while Sloor and Mir begin breaking cover, “I will stay here to cover our exit.  We should at least collect carbine blasters and utility belts while you guys are moving about.  Also  if possible I would like two or more of the troopers thrown on the hover sled.  I want one suit of armor for personal use, but if we can salvage more that  would be worthwhile.  Out benefactor will likely pay extra for them.”

_<<OOC:  Since he said this while Sloor and Mir are moving, perhaps Sloor can edit his post  regarding the ex-driver of the hover sled if he wants.  Also how  many people can ride the hover sled and how much cargo can it carry?>>_
_
_


Songdragon said:


> "Everyone alright?"  Mir asks



"I am good. I would search the Officer too while your at it." He swaps his power pack with another one with more charges.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 14, 2010)

People choose the strangest time to become reasonable, is what Sloor is thinking. "You daw realize we just killed a hawl bunch awf clawn, each awn with a cawm unit, right?" He nevertheless quickly twists the controls sideways and back, maneuvering the sled so that looters on the ground can dump their gains directly into the vehicle as they go.


_«That way we only need to do a single circuit of the bodies to get everything. I like the body-check description though, so that's staying in.   Up to Mir and Keyton if they want to dump one or two bodies up onto the sled as they loot._


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> People choose the strangest time to become reasonable, is what Sloor is thinking. "You daw realize we just killed a hawl bunch awf clawn, each awn with a cawm unit, right?"



Mack keys his comlink, "Affirmative.  I am covering the avenue of approach, looking for trooper reinforcements." Mack will remain alert for targets covering the area outside of the Docking Bay.

Once the rest have finished in the Docking Bay, he plans to cover the group en route to the rendezvous for extraction.   He will offer to take point, with his blaster rifle readied on autofire, and alert for targets._<<OOC: Take 10 for 16 on Perception Checks>>_​[sblock=OOC]







Binder Fred said:


> _«That way we only need to do a single circuit of the bodies to get everything. I like the body-check description though, so that's staying in.   Up to Mir and Keyton if they want to dump one or two bodies up onto the sled as they loot._



_
If possible we should try to get all 5 troopers on the sled, if they can be piled on, that will get their utility belts as well.  Extra blaster carbines (or whatever they had) are a bonus.  Waiting for confirmation if it's possible for them to fit.  Then we need a reply from Maya before we leave the Docking Bay. For PCs just waiting for Keyton and Mir to acknowledge the plan, right? _[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 14, 2010)

"Maya can't come to the com right now," a feminine human voice says over the comlink.  "She's taking a dip in the bacta tank.  Name's Sirona Okeefe, I'm your ride out of here.  Now, kindly open the door for me..." she says.

As you search the bodies of the dead stormtrooper recruits, you are able to find enough unmarked parts of the armor to make up two suits.  There are four blaster carbines and eight magazines for them, as well a utility belt with a medpac on each of them.


----------



## Nebten (May 14, 2010)

Keyton tries to find the out docking bay door panel and use it to open it up for Sirona.


----------



## Songdragon (May 14, 2010)

Mir replies as she sees Keyton looking for away to open the doors, "Thank you! We are looking for a way to open the hanger's doors now."

Mir then changes the channel over to R5's frequency, "Hey there R5, just wondering if you are still coming with us or not? Would love to have you along, you have been a great help to us. But if you are coming, you need to be up here soon. Beep once for yes and two for no."

Mir will make her way to the computer console near the entrance where the party entered and help the Jedi with trying to get the bay doors open.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2010)

Assuming someone has relayed the information from Maya, Mack will offer up, "Let me know if you need my Use Computer skills.  Then someone should switch places with me so I can help."


----------



## Binder Fred (May 16, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> "Affirmative.  I am covering the avenue of approach, looking for trooper reinforcements."



"Ever heard awf 'awverwhelming fawrce'?"

"And they shall breathe vacuum, for they have irked us mightily," grandly quotes TB as it hops onto the back of the sled.

"That taw," agrees the besalisk. "Mawving targets, Mack man, mawving targets!" He nevertheless quickly twists the controls sideways and back, maneuvering the sled so that looters on the ground can dump their gains directly into the vehicle as they go. [etc]



perrinmiller said:


> Assuming someone has relayed the information from Maya, Mack will offer up, "Let me know if you need my Use Computer skills.  Then someone should switch places with me so I can help."



"Who the freck lawks dawn bay dawrs anyways?" grouses Sloor. "Nawbady trusts anyawne anymawr..." The fact he'd suggested breaking into the place through those same bay door nothwithstanding, of course.


_«Sloor stands ready to drive off at a second's notice, using any free time available to get more familiar with the sled's controls, the gun in perticular._


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "Ever heard awf 'awverwhelming fawrce'?"
> 
> "And they shall breathe vacuum, for they have irked us mightily," grandly quotes TB as it hops onto the back of the sled.
> 
> "That taw," agrees the besalisk. "Mawving targets, Mack man, mawving targets!"



Mack keys his comlink with some lighthearted banter, "Not sure exactly what you are referring to, but like an overwhelming force.  That's me a one man killing machine.   Hope you aren't talking about my odor though, I haven't been a refresher today and probably smell from our exertions.  My guess is that you don't smell so good either."

His tone switches back to something more serious, "If the R5 droid isn't coming, perhaps it is better to shut this door and blast the controls to lock it down.  I think I saw that in a movie once."

_<<Feeling like being a little silly today. >>_


----------



## possum (May 16, 2010)

The R5 beeps twice, the last one somewhat mournful.  It's likely, you think, that the droid wishes to go, but the responsibilities of taking over for Switch have put a dent in that idea.  The blast door opens, and is replaced by a blue forcefield that allows everything but the station's atmosphere in and out of the bay.  A red-colored ship enters the bay, sleek and organic-looking despite the obvious metal of its construction.  It hovers above the floor of the bay, and a ramp opens from the back.


----------



## Songdragon (May 17, 2010)

She replies to R5, "Alright R5, you take care. Watch out for the competition and I'll try and stay in touch."

Mir looks to the opening blast doors of the hanger bay and as a ship, not of imperial design, slides in comments, "Looks like our ride is here boys."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2010)

Mack keys his comlink again on the group channel, "R5 can you please erase the security feed for the Docking Bay so no one can identify who shot these troopers?  Thanks."

"Sloor, could TB do something about our witness, this R3 droid?  Looks like he should either come with us or he needs to be elsewhere when the imps show up."


----------



## Nebten (May 17, 2010)

_I like the prompt service._

Keyton assists where he can to get everybody and everything they want to take on board the ship.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 18, 2010)

That worthy shakes his armored head: "Too late in the day, Mack man." Sloor briefly leans out the cab and fires another autoburst at the droid, turning it into a sparking headless torso and briefly flailing limbs... "Prawblem sawlved."

"Barbarous! To destroy an innocent bystander, with no provocation or indeed any-" 

"Imperial prawperty," interupts Sloor, "and thawse troopers didn't exactly fire first either..... I wish all awf them had lived." Without further ado, the besalisk shoots the sled up the ramp and into the belly of the getaway ship.


_«feel free to insert your comments somewhere in there. _
_
*EDIT = *300 posts and going strong! Congrats all, let's keep it up!_


----------



## perrinmiller (May 18, 2010)

Mack shuts the blast door and keys his comlink, "Thanks for your help R5."

After passing by the destroyed droid he only shrugs and comments to the Besalisk, "Well I was thinking that  shooting it was simplest, but didn't want anyone to think I enjoyed  destruction and mayhem."

He continues on, catching up to the rest of the group in the ship and grins, "Well that went well.  Mir, apparently you have some talents I don't understand.  And you Keyton, anyone caught using a lightsaber is big target for imperial aggression, can we assume that only a Jedi would take such as risk?"

_<<300, yep, and a Hobgoblin too._ ___ Unfortunately I had to use it in place where no one  would really appreciate my celebration. __ Thanks mate.>>_


----------



## Nebten (May 18, 2010)

As Keyton gets into the ship and finds a seat, a smile comes across his face. 

_Indeed, it is said the a lightsaber is a tool of the Jedi. Of course, with the Jedi Order being hunted down like womp rats, can somebody be something that is extinct? But that was another life. I can only hope to make this new life better then the past. I just know staying on that station, my 'rebirth' was going to end very quick._


----------



## Songdragon (May 18, 2010)

Mir's brow raises as Sloor shoots up the droid and then casually follows the others up the ramp as she slings the carbine over her shoulder. She looks to Mack, amusement showing in her eyes as she replies, "We all do what we must, with what we have."[/gold]

The woman finds herself a seat as she listens to Keyton. She looks over the young man with some understanding now of their past encounter and thinks to herself that there will be interesting times ahead.

ooc: Yay us...


----------



## perrinmiller (May 18, 2010)

Mack, still happy with a clean victory, only gives Keyton a raised eyebrow to his talk of other lives and rebirth thinking, _Eh?  Maybe the Besalisk is right about him being a few starships short of a fleet, either that or I am an idiot.  What the frak was he talking about?_  He looks to Sloor expecting some enlightenment that he is almost positive will be coming.

He greets the pilot, "Captain Okeefe.  I believe we are ready to burn sky until we see lines.  Do you need any assistance in the cockpit?"

_<<OOC: What kind of ship are we dealing with here so I can look it up in the manuals?  Also I have a few things that Mack needs to do while en route to where we are going, one of which is likely a dip in the bacta tank.>>_


----------



## possum (May 19, 2010)

OOC: Baudo-class yacht

"I don't need any help," the white-haired pilot says as Mack offers his assistance.  She points to an RX droid going from control station to station in the cockpit.  "Crash here has it all covered."

A console next to her marked "Communications" starts to blink, but the captain quickly silences it with a push of a button.

"I certainly hope that you all got done what you wanted to do down there," she says as she pilots her ship away from Brentaal's gravity well.  "Because you might not want to go back there for a while..."


----------



## Binder Fred (May 19, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> After passing by the destroyed droid he only shrugs and comments to the Besalisk, "Well I was thinking that  shooting it was simplest, but didn't want anyone to think I enjoyed  destruction and mayhem."




"Well put," wholeheartedly agrees Sloor's hover droid. "I would also add cruel, disrespectful and dehumanizing."

"Racist," grumbles Sloor with a trace of actual enjoyment -- dark enjoyment, sure, but enjoyment still. He puts the hovers into full attraction reverse, thunking the sled onto the deck and securing it in place. _<I have no idea if you can do this with Star Wars hover technology, so I thought I'd try it and see  Basically turning the standard repulsion into attraction>_.

"I prefer the term 'graceful lover of true intelligence and moral stability'."

"Fine, fine, lawver awf mine. What's the status awn our 'saw-frecking-cheap-I-could-cry' cargaw?" asks Sloor as he quickly slides out of the sled's control cab, one hand automatically going to the nearest handhold to brace himself in place. Evasive maneuvers are frecking likely in the very near future...


_«*CHECKING ON THE CARBONITE CARGO *(control panel embeded in the side like Han's?)
Perception and then Mechanic skill: 1d20+9=16, 1d20=19 Whoa, Sloor has skills he never suspected. _



perrinmiller said:


> Mack, still happy with a clean victory, only gives Keyton a raised eyebrow to his talk of other lives and rebirth thinking, _Eh?  Maybe the Besalisk is right about him being a few starships short of a fleet, either that or I am an idiot.  What the frak was he talking about?_  He looks to Sloor expecting some enlightenment that he is almost positive will be coming.




"It's a frecking *fine* place, saber baw," insists the besalisk, on another tack entirely. "And I dan't want any awn awf you taw in my head, you hear? That's whawlly awned private prawperty!" He glares at both of them, a touch of unease at the back of his eyes (perticularly when he looks at Mir, she of the *more than* physical powers).



possum said:


> "I don't need any help," the white-haired pilot says as Mack offers his assistance. She points to an RX droid going from control station to station in the cockpit. "Crash here has it all covered."




"Including the slightly disturbing monickers," agrees the almost always volubile hover droid.



possum said:


> "I certainly hope that you all got done what you wanted to do down there," she says as she pilots her ship away from Brentaal's gravity well.  "Because you might not want to go back there for a while..."



"They see you get awt, they look awtward, Sra," mildly contradicts the big alien, now fully strapped in with TB at his feet. "Never even *think* taw search the spawt you just ran away frawm." That's been his experience anyway. "Where are you drawpping us awf?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 19, 2010)

possum said:


> OOC: Baudo-class yacht
> A console next to her marked "Communications" starts to blink, but the captain quickly silences it with a push of a button.



_<<OOC: D'oh.  Forgot, sorry.>>_​Mack gives the captain a curious look of inquiry regarding the Communications, awaiting an explanation for a few moments.


			
				TB said:
			
		

> "Including the slightly disturbing monickers,"  agrees the almost always volubile hover droid.



Mack gives TB a smile, "Yeah, like a medical droid named butcher, eh?"

Since everyone else is grabbing a seat he will find one as well.  He turns to the captain for her answer to Sloor's question before asking a few of his own, "Captain Okeefe, could I ask a few favors please?  Do you  have a power charger for us top off some power cells?  And I do believe  you mentioned something about a bacta tank.  I have a pretty bad head  wound here that could use some attention, if it's not too much trouble."

---------------

Once it is safe to move around, Mack heads to where the hover sled is secured to help clean up the mess and sort out the recently acquired things.  He will see about body disposal and gather up the armor recovered.  He will set up one suit for himself to wear later.  He will examine the helmet to work out the internal sensors and comlink.  He will sort through the extra power packs to ensure that he has four fully charged power packs extra and fully charged ones in his blaster rifle and a blaster carbine that he plans to keep.   He will ask Sloor, "Do you have any ideas about changing the appearance or color of the trooper armor?  I don't want to be confused for one of the boys in white."

He will sort out the other items into groups.  One group that includes the items the group might use and another is items for definite resale.
[sblock=OOC]Not sure if we are going to make it into hyperspace without incident, but I went ahead with the second part if things are uneventful.  Mack has a toolkit to work on the trooper armor if necessary, let me know if I need to make any rolls, but I would like to Take 20 if time permits.  I assume Mack has to wait for Maya to finish before a dip in the bacta tanks.  He can wait if we are resuming conversations with Maya first.[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (May 19, 2010)

I am sure it is a fine place to live, but with Imperials in very nook & cranny staying alive would be difficult. And don't worry about your head. What ever is in that vaccum is about as desired as a Hutt burlesque show.

Keyton goes and helps Mack with the armor and inventory detail.

The armor stands out pretty well. I think it was made to do so. Changing its color shouldn't be a problem, but if we modify it too much, it might not be functional. If anything, you can wear it where the Empire doesn't have a presence could be useful.


----------



## possum (May 20, 2010)

Checking the man enclosed in carbonite, Sloor is able to see that he is surprisingly alive.  Most researchers in the subject have dismissed that a humanoid could survive, but it seems to be wrong information.

"Maya's in the tank right now," she says to Mack.  "We've got a day's trip to Alderaan to meet our mutual benefactor, and she's due to be out in a couple hours.  After that, help yourself."


----------



## Songdragon (May 20, 2010)

Mir seems mildly amused at Sloor's comment and a wry smile crosses her face but she says nothing and remains seated. After several short moments she begins to meditate. 

(Enter a force trance, take 10 on Use The Force Check (17))


----------



## perrinmiller (May 20, 2010)

Nebten said:


> The armor stands out pretty well. I think it was made to do so. Changing its color shouldn't be a problem, but if we modify it too much, it might not be functional. If anything, you can wear it where the Empire doesn't have a presence could be useful.



Mack agrees, "Yeah it does stand out, I was thinking of changing the color to gray and dull black.  Add a few cosmetic things to the helmet to make it look different.  I don't want to degrade it's function though.  Sloor, any constructive ideas for me, you are an enterprising fellow?"  He is hoping to distract the Besalisk from retorting to much and starting an argument with Keyton while he is busy working.

_<<OOC: The following assumes Sloor isn’t going to start an argument with Keyton beforehand.>>
_ 
  While he and Keyton are working on the salvaged equipment he will recharge all of the power cells so everyone can have plenty of ammunition for their new blaster carbines.  He will separate out the medpacs for TB to carry.

  Mack will test out the internal workings on the new helmet and begin the camouflage process.  He is hoping he can find something on board that Captain Okeefe will let him use.

  He will make polite conversation while working and ask Keyton, “You have me a little confused by our conversation earlier.  If you don’t mind me asking, what do you mean by a ‘_rebirth_’?  You are not some resurrected ghost are you?  Or some born again religious fanatic?  I would rather not see you running around _free willy_ in your birthday suit trying to discover yourself.”  His tone is lighthearted meant to be amusing, not insulting.


----------



## Nebten (May 20, 2010)

_No, no. I'm as flesh and bone as they come, as you can tell by the blaster mark. And I never delved too far into Jedi philosphy, but it is said that the Force is ever constant even through death. Now I wouldn't say that I'm dead per the medbots specs, but my life as I knew it is no more._

_It was near the end of the Clone Wars and the Confederacy was on its last legs. I was stationed with my master Nem Bees on Orto. He and took down the shield generators to allow Republic Forces onto the planet. With them planetside, we began to drive out the driod forces. After a week of battle and during a heavy assault on enemies lines, the Clones turned on us. Master Bees fought back and allowed me to get away. I'm not sure of anybody else who escaped. I was able to lay-low on Merggo for a few months until I was able to board passage here. But upon arrival, I saw how much more Imperial influence there was and how Jedi became enemies to the Empire. I got out of the desert just to fall into the sarlacc pit._

_So with the death of my master and the Jedi Order, I need to find a new life. And if I can stick to the Empire while I'm doing it, then that is a good life to live. _


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2010)

Mack looks up his face now dark with anger and grief, "It's not just Jedi being persecuted.  My sister was murdered, probably for politics or something, but they claimed she was secretly Force Sensitive and a Jedi sympathizer.  She was only a little lucky."

He pauses to let his emotions return back to normal, "My family never really understood the mysticism of the Jedi nor have I actually ever met one either.  But apparently it comes in handy."  Gives a nod back towards Mir in her trance.

"Well, we have found ourselves in a situation where we can stick it to the Empire.  For me it's mainly revenge on the system that murders innocence girls.  Being an insurgent, or 'freedom fighter' if you prefer, is not going to be an easy life but all it takes for evil to triumph is for good beings to do nothing, eh? "


----------



## Binder Fred (May 22, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack gives TB a smile, "Yeah, like a medical droid named butcher, eh?"




TB inclines its cylindrical torso and spreads its manipulators in sophisticated acknowledgement.



			
				Songdragon said:
			
		

> Mir seems mildly amused at Sloor's comment and a wry smile crosses her face but she says nothing and remains seated. After several short moments she begins to meditate.




Sloor swallows. Very - reassuring...



Nebten said:


> I am sure it is a fine place to live, but with Imperials in very nook & cranny staying alive would be difficult. And don't worry about your head. What ever is in that vaccum is about as desired as a Hutt burlesque show.




"I'd pay taw see that!" chorus both Sloor and his droid, the former hitting his handrest for emphasis. Very distracting thought. Distracting thoughts are good right now. "And Sel Zawn's a backrim statian with an imperial every three klicks....." He peers at Keyton with lidded brown eyes, "You haven't been arawnd much, have you?"



			
				Possum said:
			
		

> "Maya's in the tank right now," she says to Mack. "We've got a day's trip to Alderaan to meet our mutual benefactor, and she's due to be out in a couple hours. After that, help yourself."




"Ack! Gawing taw be tight fawr that shipment... You gawt lang range cawm on this fine vessel awf yours, Sra?" he asks.


*«If so, Sloor will Try to talk some of his contacts into picking up the Chevin's weapon shipment in his place, turning a pick-up-and-fence operation into a much less profitable finder's fee (creds are creds though). NEGOTIATION TO GET THE BEST PRICE: Persuassion\Haggle 1d20+7=12 *



			
				Perrinmiller said:
			
		

> Mack agrees, "Yeah it does stand out, I was thinking of changing the color to gray and dull black. Add a few cosmetic things to the helmet to make it look different. I don't want to degrade it's function though. Sloor, any constructive ideas for me, you are an enterprising fellow?"




"Bit busy here, Mack man," replies the alien entrepreneur from his seat in the cockpit. "Ditch the helmet: too frecksing awbviaus what it frecksing is," he distractedly concils before going back to his intense talk with the tiny green figure in one of his palms, a growling yuzzem with crudely carved tusks. "And *I'm* telling *you* that favawr awf yours didn't cawver the half awf a quarter awf it. (...) Dawn't give me that!"

TB does wander over thought and watches the humans with interrest, helping out in small ways if asked nicely.



			
				Perrinmiller said:
			
		

> "Well, we have found ourselves in a situation where we can stick it to the Empire. For me it's mainly revenge on the system that murders innocence girls. Being an insurgent, or 'freedom fighter' if you prefer, is not going to be an easy life but all it takes for evil to triumph is for good beings to do nothing, eh?"




"By that definition, your sir-iness, is not a significant pourcentage of the galatic population comatose?" academically inquires the droid. This does not directly concern it, after all.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> TB does wander over thought and watches the humans with interrest, helping out in small ways if asked nicely. "By that definition, your sir-iness, is not a significant pourcentage of the galactic population comatose?" academically inquires the droid. This does not directly concern it, after all.



Mack gives the droid a smile, "Yeah we'd probably be better off WITH half the population comatose. Better than the alternative anyway.  Since Sloor is busy, I'd be pleased if you have any helpful suggestions regarding the helmet, TB.  I figure with a change of color and maybe some cosmetic add-ons, it might be enough different to be useful.  Hate to throw it away."
[sblock=OOC] Significant color change plus a pattern on it like a hockey goalie mask and it might not look so stormtrooperish.  Can he push the helmet back off his head to have is still attached on a clasp at the back of his neck?  Or is there a way to hang the helmet off his belt to put it on before combat if there is time so he doesn't have to carry it under his arm? [/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 22, 2010)

OOC: perrinmiller: I don't know if you can do that with unmodified stormtrooper armor, so I'm going to say no.  You can likely buy a tool to allow you to do that an Alderaanian hardware store for pretty much nothing, though.

Sloor is able to get around 500 total credits for finding the shipment, far less than he would really like, more than likely, but the closest he can now get due to the situation on the station.


----------



## Songdragon (May 22, 2010)

Mir listens to the conversation as she meditates and continues to do so, but drops form her trance for a few moments as she decides to check on those she is now within the company of. She wants to be sure of her suspicions.

Sense force (full round, take 10, DC 17 to resist) for any other force users out ro 100 km.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 23, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack gives the droid a smile, "Yeah we'd probably be better off WITH half the population comatose. Better than the alternative anyway.  Since Sloor is busy, I'd be pleased if you have any helpful suggestions regarding the helmet, TB.  I figure with a change of color and maybe some cosmetic add-ons, it might be enough different to be useful.  Hate to throw it away."




“Saving a majority from itself would seem to contradict the basic tenets of the Republic, but very well.” With an almost audible sigh TB lifts up the object in question and peers at its fearsome snarl, optics whirring... “In skilled hands plastclay can be shaped into almost any form and then hardened with an injection of tetracalifraksil. It is, let us note, not armor-grade, and the initial surface will likely have to be abraded to give it grip, but the only other limitations are imagination and final weight... Certain persons I shall not name have sometimes traded in ‘reconditioned’ goods,” it finishes, looking at Mack with perfect innocence.

_«Didn't include it in TB's gear list, obviously, but I figure there's at least a chance a block of it might be lying around at the bottom of the droid's cargo box. What do you think, Possum? (Plastclay, by the way, is a variation on liquidrope technology.)_



possum said:


> Sloor is able to get around 500 total credits for finding the shipment, far less than he would really like, more than likely, but the closest he can now get due to the situation on the station.




“Right. You’re jetting me straight intaw the poor hawse awn this awn, Partki - you furry sawn awf a vacuum tree - but it’s a deal : fawrward the creds where you knaw and the shipment’s yours! (...) Awt awn a crazy scavenger hunt fawr the next few days at least. You? (...) Don’t wawrry, they’ll settle dawn pretty quick. (...) Right, right. Dawn’t daw anything crazy till then, you hear?” The flickering green image vanishes. 

“Freck. A frecsing 10% finder’s fee! FRECK!” Still, considering the 20 minutes he put into it, total, it’s not a bad hourly rate… Still, “I hawpe this spansawr awf yours is intaw bawnuses fawr wark well dawne? ‘Generous’ was the wawrd that was used.”

_<Response Captain?>

«Sloor will call Pando next, the ex-Switch bodyguard, keep him apprised of the situation. I’m hoping all is quiet on his front?_


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2010)

Mack replies to TB, "Thanks. If we cannot find what we need to do the modifications on board, perhaps we can pick up the materials on Aldaraan.  I need couple clasps for stowing the helmet anyway." 

Then he turns to include Keyton in the conversation, "Speaking of shopping, I have some items we need before we take on more missions for our benefactor.  I need a Computer Interface Visor and a Security Kit.  Perhaps a better Datapad would be of more use than my basic one.  We should be able to get something for this extra set of trooper armor and the hover sled.  If our benefactor can use them, perhaps we can be paid for them to cover our costs."


----------



## possum (May 24, 2010)

OOC: I'd say give me a straight d100 roll to see if the droid has the product.

"I don't know about that, Sloor, isn't it?" Okeefe says.  "If that's what was promised, I'd say it is, but that's ultimately left up to him.  Haven't really known him to back out of a deal, though."  Sloor's new Aqualish friend answers the com, having been hired by R5 as a humanoid go-between to replace the Twi'lek majordomo that Switch had previously hired.  Things have been going smooth for the droid's upstart operation, and he has retained several of the few contacts that Switch had set up years previously.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 26, 2010)

possum said:


> OOC: I'd say give me a straight d100 roll to see if the droid has the product.
> 
> «1d100=32. How is that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Songdragon (May 26, 2010)

Hearing the conversation with Keyton and Mack of their losses reminds Mir of her own. While saddening, that has helped lead her to those before her. An interesting sort at that. With a deep sigh, Mir says aloud in a quiet voice, "We shall see where are to go from here."

Use the Force (telepathy) to Keyton, he hears within his mind Mir's voice, _"Peace"_ (if resisted, take 10 DC 23)

The young woman watches those about her, do their thing as they travel to Alderaan. (Galatic Lore 1d20+8=9 (guess she deos not know much about it...))


----------



## Nebten (May 26, 2010)

Keyton looks over at Mir and gives her an understanding nod. He continues to help out where he can as the group makes their way to Alderaan. He wonders when Maya will get out so that Mack and he can get a quick deep and ask their host a few friendly questions. 

OOC: I'm ready to go to the next part.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 26, 2010)

After finishing up with the armor and looted equipment, Mack will take his dip in the Bacta tank to bring himself back to normal and then let Keyton have his turn.

_OOC: I assume this will be finished before we reach Alderaan.
_
Once out of the tank, Mack gets dressed in the body glove and stormtrooper armor, sans helmet which he is carrying.   He joins the others in the cockpit area. Once Keyton is done with the tank and present, he will strike up a conversation with Maya, "So Maya, can you tell us more about what's going on?  We appear to have done you a big favor and it would be nice to have some answers.  For starters at least who are you and who's this benefactor you mentioned?"

_OOC: If I am taking too many liberties with the IC time advancement, I can easily edit this post later._


----------



## possum (May 26, 2010)

"Well, I suppose that you're all in too deep right now to go to the Empire, and for that I thank you very much," Maya says after she has changed into dryer clothes.  "Our benefactor is Senator Bail Organa of Alderaan.  He's not the only rebellion group on the planet," she says with a slight amount of disdain on her voice, "but we're the only one that matters.  I've been working against the Empire before it even existed, I protested against some of Palpatine's measures in the dying days of the Republic."


----------



## Nebten (May 27, 2010)

_But how could anybody know this is how events would procede. Even the Jedi were blind to his deception until it is too late. So what is in the carbonite that is so important for the Empire to have a garrison to search for and a dying women to trust strangers to recover? _

Keyton then says with a smile but without sarcasm, _"You are welcome, and thank you. Let's hope further endevors can be made without the blood and blasterfire._


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

Mack comments a little sarcastically, "Bail Organa, huh?  Funny I left Alderaan after my sister's relationship with one of their family ended badly and I was dissatisfied with how the authorities dealt with it.  Been searching for a place to do some good, but I should have stayed home and saved myself the trip."

After Maya answers Keyton's question, he asks politely, "How is it that Bail is keeping himself out of the Empire's prison if he is running a rebellion?  He is pretty well known.  So other than picking up cargo, what else do you do for him?"


----------



## possum (May 27, 2010)

"He keeps his involvement in it low-key.  He pretty much has to after what happened a few weeks ago.  Did you hear of Senator Fang Zar's death on Alderaan?  The Emperor's right hand man personally executed him while the senator was fleeing.

It's true that the Jedi were blind to Palpatine's deception as was pretty much everyone not in his circle of advisors, but it still doesn't mean that the Republic wasn't slowly becoming what it eventually became on Empire Day.  I was against some of those measures when they were first introduced.  That's why I said that I was against the Empire before it even began.

I'm sorry about your sister," Maya says to Mack.  

"As for what the agent knows, he was assigned to keep an eye on the Empire's interests in the Deep Core.  All I know from his last transmission before shipping himself to the station was that there was a lot of new activity; those new star destroyers shutting down the few trade routes into the region, as well as a lot of resources being funneled there.  That's all _I_ know."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

Mack acknowledges Maya's condolences with a solemn nod of he head.  "So other than being an agent in Bail's rebellion, is there anything else we should know about you specifically?"


----------



## Binder Fred (May 28, 2010)

possum said:


> "Well, I suppose that you're all in too deep right now to go to the Empire, and for that I thank you very much," Maya says after she has changed into dryer clothes.  "Our benefactor is Senator Bail Organa of Alderaan."



Sloor's eyebrows shoot up in surprise, before settling into a slow 'ain't-the-rim-a-small-place' grin.



perrinmiller said:


> Mack acknowledges Maya's condolences with a solemn nod of he head.  "So other than being an agent in Bail's rebellion, is there anything else we should know about you specifically?"




"In awr burgeawning relatianship," specifies the besalisk, elbow on one knee, upper arms against opposite back rests, the very picture of one intending to wedge himself in any door leading to personnal profit -- and *this* perticular door doubly so.


----------



## possum (May 28, 2010)

"There's not a whole lot else that I know," Maya says as Mack and Sloor ask her for more information.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2010)

Mack shrugs, "Okay."  And he settles in for the remainder of the trip to Alderaan content to converse with the others should they choose.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 29, 2010)

"I take it we're *nawt* unfreezing mister happy then?" asks Sloor, refering to the anguished expression on the frozen man's face... "Would pass the time, at least."
_

«If not: _
"Ah well. Anybawdy fawr a game awf Dejarik? Saw a fawldawt table back there in the cawrner."


----------



## Songdragon (May 29, 2010)

"Sure Sloor, I will play a game with you." Mir answers the beasilisk.


----------



## possum (May 29, 2010)

A few days pass before you finally reach Alderaan, the _Banshee_ soars over the planet, letting you see the planet's surface as you pass over it.  Plains and mountains eventually give way to the city of Aldera and the royal palace.

The ship sets down on a landing pad at the royal palace and you are greeted by a few guards.

OOC: Any Force-sensitive make a Use the Force check, please.


----------



## Songdragon (May 29, 2010)

OOC: Use the Force 1d20+13=23


----------



## Nebten (May 29, 2010)

Keyton falls in line behind Maya and takes a look around at the beatiful environment that has made Alderran is famous. 

If greeted, Keyton will reply in kind.

My name is Keyton Voyran. Thank you for hosting us.

[sblock=Use Force] 
Use Force (1d20+8=9)[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 29, 2010)

Mir is able to sense that someone is probing her through the Force, but she can't discern who it is or where they are.

The lead greeter, a Caamasi male, walks up to you, flanked by two security guards.  "Greetings, my name is Ylenic, and I shall be accompanying you today.  Senator Organa is currently busy with work involving the Imperial Senate, but shall see you as soon as he is able to."  He orders a few workers to unload the carbon-frozen agent from the _Banshee_'s cargo hold.

"Please follow me to the Grand Hall," he says, gesturing to you all.  "You can wait there until Senator Organa's ready to see you.  Do you need any sort of refreshment?" he asks.


----------



## Nebten (May 29, 2010)

As we walk, Keyton inquires about current state of events. Some stimtea will suffice. What, if any, changes has occured on Alderaan since the Galatic Empire has been established?

[sblock=OOC]
I don't know if Caamas is still around or not in this timeline, but here's a knowledge check to see if Keyton knows.

Knowledge (galactic lore) (1d20+1=5)

Looks like news hasn't reached Keyton's ears yet.

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 29, 2010)

Feeling watched she is tempted to turn and run but calms herself and moves along with the others and rather than reach out. Mir pulls her thoughts inward and attempts to conceal herself from the other force user as she has been taught to do.

(( ooc: Was the UtF roll merely to sense the other force user or the opposed roll to hide one's self. Feeling probed Mir would seek to hide herself rather than reveal her presence if possible? ))

"Mir Malone, Universal Geographic. Thank you, yes some refreshment would be nice."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2010)

Before departing the _Banshee_, Mack will thank Capt Okeefe and ask, "What about our equipment and the hover sled?  Are you going to see that they are delivered somewhere or are we to retrieve them from you later?"  He will make sure he has her comlink code for later communication.

Mack troops along, bringing up the rear.  Alderaan is his home world and he has not been away that long, a few months or so.  Although his sister had some involvement with an Organa, he never actually met anyone other than her boy friend.  He will remain quiet nodding a greeting to the Caamasi. Dressed in his new armor (its appearance is now somewhat different) and carrying the helmet cradled in his left arm he will follow along.


----------



## possum (May 30, 2010)

OOC: It's difficult for me to place things exactly in the "Months after Revenge of the Sith" timeline, but it's my personal theory that Caamas has already happened.

The Use the Force check was the opposed roll to avoid being detected.  Don't worry though, work on your "EU Fu" a little and you'll see why...

The Caamasi nods towards Keyton.  "There has not been much change since the Clone Wars, although I suppose the biggest thing are the Caamasi refugees now settling here."

Captain Okeefe says that your belongings will be unloaded and placed in your guest accomodations shortly.  The hoversled can be returned to you when you wish.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2010)

Mack, content that their belongings are being cared for and not going to disappear if Capt Okeefe heads back out-system with the _Banshee,_ strolls along behind the others.

If expected to introduce himself to the Caamasi, he will.  But he is also content to be silent, like hired muscle standing protectively behind the others.  If he needs to be polite and accept refreshment, he will partake.  But mostly he is content to just stretch his legs after being confined in a small starship for the past few days.
[sblock=OOC]Unless of course Capt Okeefe was interested in a little fooling around to help pass the time. Then he might be tired and want to sit and replenish his electrolytes.  He is a soldier and could follow "the girl in every port" philosophy. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 30, 2010)

ooc: Work on my EU Fu as level up some or use it and see what turns up? 

Mir reaches out with the force and attempts to seek out the other force user she knows is out there. (Use the Force 1d20+13=28)


----------



## possum (May 31, 2010)

OOC: Holy crap...  A level 13 Jedi Master, with at a quick estimated +15 to his UTF skill, (+4 cha, +5 trained, +6 level) rolls a natural one to evade detection...  Good thing it was Mir and not someone more vile...  Mir is able to sense that it's the Caamasi that is Force sensitive.  _Very_ Force-sensitive, or at least highly trained.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 31, 2010)

[TRIP]







Songdragon said:


> "Sure Sloor, I will play a game with you." Mir answers the beasilisk.



"Gawd, Gawd," beams the other, rubbing all four of his hands. He sets down the board between them and flips the 'randomize player' switch. "20 creds a game?"

_«We can roll a few dice if you feel like it?_


[ALDERAAN]







			
				Possum said:
			
		

> He orders a few workers to unload the carbon-frozen agent from the _Banshee_'s cargo hold.



"You knaw these spirks?" Sloor asks their captain with narrowed eyes. He's conned too many travellers out of their bagage to be parted from his prize quite so easily.

"Captain Okeefe says that your belongings will be unloaded and placed in your guest accomodations shortly. The hoversled can be returned to you when you wish."

"That's very nice, your flutiness, but I'd like taw hear it frawm *her*."
_
«Response Captain o'Keefe?_



Songdragon said:


> "Mir Malone, Universal Geographic. Thank you, yes some refreshment would be nice."




"Bawttle awf..." Sloor signals TB.

"Marakish summer wine, if you please, preferably aged to perfection... Say 213 years?"

"Heard gawd things," confirms the scoundrel with a predatory grin. Mostly on the resale value, but still... He swivels his upper shoulders, making the muscles bulge, before stalking forth, eyes gliding over the palace fixings like price snanners at a food mart. 



possum said:


> The Caamasi nods towards Keyton.  "There has not been much change since the Clone Wars, although I suppose the biggest thing are the Caamasi refugees now settling here."




"The Empire blaw up Caamas awr sawmthing?" jokes Sloor.

____________________________________________
You see, boys and girls? That's what happens when you don't spend any points on Knowledge-Galactic Lore.


----------



## Songdragon (May 31, 2010)

Back on the ship before Alderaan... "Sure." Mir says to Sloor. 

(( Sure, up to say 10 games? ))

Alderaan... Mir stops dead in her tracks and looks to Ylenic for several moments before regaining her composure. She continues on with the group, always looking toward the Caamasi. _This is most, interesting..._ Mir thinks to herself.

((It happens... Even with a skill focus making that a 20. The will of the force works in mysterious ways...  ))


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2010)

Mack, while taking in the decor, almost walks right into Mir when she stops dead in her tracks.  He notices something amiss but only raises an eyebrow in question.  Mir is likely too preoccupied to even notice that she almost got run over by the armored soldier.  

Not really understanding, he figures these new companions that use the Force are a little weird anyway, so he decides to put it out of mind until Mir decides he needs to know about it.  If there is a threat, he trusts her to inform him of the situation to get his help dealing with it if necessary.

_{OOC: Post #400 already!  Never got a 'yes' on fooling around with Capt Okeefe, should I assume a 'no' and have Mack look elsewhere.}_


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 1, 2010)

Back on the ship...

[sblock="Gambling with Sloor"]

1d20+2=  6, 
1d20+2=  3, 
1d20+2=  3, 
1d20+2= 16, 
1d20+2= 21, 
1d20+2= 19, 
1d20+2=  8, 
1d20+2=  4, 
1d20+2= 13, 
1d20+2= 10

Here is the Wisdom Checks for you Binder. A few good rolls, many more not so good. All in good fun I suppose. 

[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 1, 2010)

OOC: Correct, perrinmiller, that would have been a "no."

The Caamasi looks at Sloor, his long nose quivering somewhat.  "It is a _recent_ tragedy my friend," he says in a diplomatic tone.  "Please do not make light of it.  Despite your joking, you are correct, from what I hear from the few survivors on the surface I have had a chance to speak with."

Captain Okeefe disembarks the ship as the unloading concludes, watching as the techs do their jobs in case something goes amiss.  "Make sure he gets the hoversled back, it was hard to get all four of his arms off of it during the trip," she jokes, not hearing the discussion about Caamas from her vantage point.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 1, 2010)

EDIT = Alright, this is not my night apparently. Ninja'd by Possum AND missed Songdragon's latest post. Sadly, no time for adjustments today. Back tomorrow, folks!



Songdragon said:


> Back on the ship before Alderaan... "Sure." Mir says to Sloor.




Her opposite looks at her with some surprize, then chuckles appreciatively and thumps the board with a grin. "Your mawve, Sra."

Sloor's style is one filled with shows of force, false attacks and hidden stings hiding in seeming weaknesses, i.e. it relies heavily on the opponent not figuring out what he's really up to. _«Using Deception and Persuassion +8_ 

"Saw, you cawm here awften?"

[sblock=Rolls]1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=17, 1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=24, 1d20+8=14, 1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=23[/sblock]







Songdragon said:


> Alderaan... Mir stops dead in her tracks and looks to Ylenic for several moments before regaining her composure.



The besalisk notices and his two lower hands casually drift behind his back, coincidentally near both hip holster and hidden stun knuckles...


_«Perception Sloor and then TB: 1d20=6, 1d20+9=25_


----------



## Nebten (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope your people can find salvation here and start life anew. Thank you for your hospitality. We will await for our audience as soon as it is convenient. I do not wish to keep you from more pressing matters that require your attention.

Keyton sits and enjoys his stimtea while looking out on the vistas of Aldera


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 1, 2010)

[sblock=Gambling]I thought gambling was Wisdom checks, unless there was something I was missing. Hence Mir's only +2. Her perception to any deception and the like would be +8 as well. However you want to do it I suppose.[/sblock]
Mir nods in a rather respectful manner towards Ylenic, "A nice home here indeed. Sorry to hear of your people's plight, it has been sometime since I have been back on the core worlds." She looks out standing behind Keyton.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2010)

Mack has some pangs of nostalgia looking at the scenery, but steels himself against such emotions.  This in no time for longing for childhood days.

He is content to be silent and listen to others conversing with the Caamasi, playing his role as the strong silent type.  Nothing yet on the tactical front for him to deal with.  He will remain alert to his surroundings.

<<Take 10 for 17 on Perception>>


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 2, 2010)

[sblock=Gambling]Sorry for not explaining it earlier. I figure Dejarik is a lot like chess: a complex game where you can bring your life experiences to bear instead of relying purely on luck and the wisdom of knowing when and if to bet (like, say, roulette or Blackjack). 

In this case, Sloor is trying to tempt Mir into using her +13 Use the Force skill to win (or at least break even in this case) -- as compared to the crushing loss she would suffer if she relied only on luck (120 creds in Sloor's favor) as represented by the pure Wis roll (?). Makes sense? This is of course entirely consensual OOC. I figure we'll be having these games more than once IC, so let's take the time to build something interresting, right?

(By the by, I believe this would be the "Deceptive Information" use of Deception, a straight roll against Will defenses rather than an opposed Perception check. Don't know if that matter here or not... ).[/sblock]







possum said:


> Captain Okeefe disembarks the ship as the unloading concludes, watching as the techs do their jobs in case something goes amiss.  "Make sure he gets the hoversled back, it was hard to get all four of his arms off of it during the trip," she jokes, not hearing the discussion about Caamas from her vantage point.




"Nice trip, Sra," nods the reassured besalisk, "Perticularly liked the lack awf shooting at dustawf: very well dawn." 




			
				Songdragon said:
			
		

> Mir stops dead in her tracks and looks to Ylenic for several moments...
> 
> Mack, while taking in the decor, almost walks right into Mir when she stops dead in her tracks. He notices something amiss but only raises an eyebrow in question. Mir is likely too preoccupied to even notice that she almost got run over by the armored soldier.
> 
> ...




...No beat-ups for today apparently. The besalisk resumes his walk, eyes more wary then before. What the freck did she *see*?



possum said:


> The Caamasi looks at Sloor, his long nose quivering somewhat.  "It is a _recent_ tragedy my friend," he says in a diplomatic tone.  "Please do not make light of it.  Despite your joking, you are correct, from what I hear from the few survivors on the surface I have had a chance to speak with."
> 
> [...] Keyton sits and enjoys his stimtea while looking out on the vistas of Alderaan.
> 
> [...]She looks out, standing behind Keyton.




Which leaves Sloor standing there like a fool. 

"Ah..." he eloquantly states, his face is the very definition of nonplussed. "They did it fawr fun?" he finally manages, trying to at least get a handle on things.

"Very smooth," quietly compliments TB.

"Nawt helping!" breathes its owner from the corner of his mouth.

_«Response Ylenic?_


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 2, 2010)

On the ship... Mir hands over the credits to Sloor (she does not use the force to alter her chances to win). She says in a good spirits of being a good loser, "Nicely played. It would seem I need a bit more practice before I play you again."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 3, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> On the ship... Mir hands over the credits to Sloor (she does not use the force to alter her chances to win). She says in a good spirits of being a good loser, "Nicely played. It would seem I need a bit more practice before I play you again."



"Yeah..." Sloor smiles and scratches at the armored plates on his head: "Taw awbviaus?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 3, 2010)

Aboard the ship... "Do not worry about it Sloor. You have probably been doing this for sometime. I only get to play now and again. Not too many boards, or power for that matter, out in the wilds." Mir says with a smile.


----------



## possum (Jun 4, 2010)

"I do not know their true reasoning, nor did they give it." Ylenic replies.  "The official story is that there were several Separatist bombs on the planet that detonated, each of them extremely high yield.  Most of those that I have spoken with have denied such claims."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2010)

Mack observes wryly, "Official story, like we can believe that now can't we?  It wouldn't be the first time a government covered up their dirty secrets by blaming their opposition.  Still it's a tragedy either way."  Mack's finishes reply showing sympathy over the situation.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 4, 2010)

Mir sits and listens to the discussion of others as she enjoys some small piece of serenity as she knows it will not last for long. She also studies Ylenic a bit, trying to see what she can glean from the powerful force user.

(ready to continue whenever everyone else is... )


----------



## possum (Jun 5, 2010)

The doors to the Grand Hall open, and in strides a middle-aged man who has a well-kept goatee and is wearing Senatorial robes. Easily recognizable as Bail Organa, he smiles and nods to the servants before turning to you. “Welcome to Alderaan,” he says. “I had hoped we might meet under more pleasant circumstances, but unfortunately the Empire makes almost everything unpleasant. Still, I am glad to see that the . . . difficulties at the spaceport above Brentaal didn’t impede you too much.

“I’ve asked you to join me today because the agents of mine that you rescued seem to think you can be trusted. Since you worked hard to help them, I believe I can put my faith in you as well. I have a task that needs to be completed, but unfortunately my status as a Senator prevents me from taking care of it myself, or even from sending someone directly associated with the Royal Family.

“The planet Felucia was ravaged during the Clone Wars, but once the fighting was over, the Empire set up a permanent facility on the world. Nothing large—just a small garrison where they could keep prisoners out of the way. Some months ago, I was contacted by an Imperial Admiral who was disillusioned with the way the Empire had twisted the once-great Republic, and he began feeding me sensitive information. A little over a week ago, that communication stopped. My agents tell me that the Admiral has been taken to Felucia, where he is being held against his will. I’d like you to learn what has become of him, and rescue him if you can.”


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2010)

Mack's eyes narrow at the mention of a rescue mission and the wheels start working in his brain, "Thank you for your hospitality. Well I for one can be trusted and can go along a mission such as this.  But I am sure we have some business to discuss first, with regards to our last mission."  Mack gives a quick glance at Sloor, who Mack is almost sure will have something to say regarding payments and such, but continues before the Besalisk starts really haggling with the Senator, "We acquired some items that need to be exchanged for something more easily spendable, preferably credits.  Perhaps someone in your organization has use for some of these items.  We also need some gear as well."


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 5, 2010)

Mir nods her head with respect at Organa's appreciation, "Thank you, Senator."

At the mention of Felucia Mir attempts to remember what she knows of the planet... (1d20+8=28 I guess she recalls a lot.  - Along with any basics of the planet and the like, does Mir happen to know anything about the Imperial presence?)

"What can you tell us this Admiral? I mean what does he look like? If found and we happen to get him out of Imperial hands, will he be cooperative?" She asks the Senator.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 5, 2010)

[SHIP]







Songdragon said:


> Aboard the ship... "Do not worry about it Sloor. You have probably been doing this for sometime. I only get to play now and again. Not too many boards, or power for that matter, out in the wilds." Mir says with a smile.



Too obvious it is : hard to pull one over on that one, apparently. He *still* takes the credits though.

[CAAMASI]







possum said:


> "I do not know their true reasoning, nor did they give it." Ylenic replies.  "The official story is that there were several Separatist bombs on the planet that detonated, each of them extremely high yield.  Most of those that I have spoken with have denied such claims."



"Never is war over before its seering, sharp-toothed brood has been sown," comments the hover droid with an ominous clicking of its manipulators.

Crazy corers are blowing up each other's planets, is what Sloor is getting out of it.

Thankfully for Sloor, just then the doors to the Grand Hall open and in strides a middle-aged man [etc]

[SENATORIAL DUTIES]







perrinmiller said:


> "I am sure we have some business to discuss first, with regards to our last mission."  Mack gives a quick glance at Sloor, who Mack is almost sure will have something to say regarding payments and such, but continues before the Besalisk starts really haggling with the Senator, "We acquired some items that need to be exchanged for something more easily spendable, preferably credits.  Perhaps someone in your organization has use for some of these items.  We also need some gear as well."



Sloor sighs: started of very well, but veered a bit off course there at the end. 

"*Speaking* awf past and future business, I was tawld you were a generaus man..." He gives the senator a steady gaze, upper arms crossed, lower akimbo.
_
«Response Bail Organna?_


----------



## possum (Jun 5, 2010)

What Mir Knows About Felucia (I assumed you used Galactic Lore)
[sblock]
During the Clone Wars, Felucia was a major stronghold for the Separatists, especially the Commerce Guild.  At least two battles were fought on the planet.  Since their defeat, Separatist remnants have gone into hiding on the planet, taking shelter in small enclaves in the fungal wilderness.  There is currently an Imperial presence in Kway Teow to gather Gossam slaves for export, as well as to take samples of the biological agents from the abundant plant life[/sblock]

"Business, of course," Senator Organa says as he turns to Sloor.  "Each of you will get 2,000 credits, as well as the promise of more work if the mission goes successful.  I will of course honor any business agreement you made with Maya," he adds.

"As for the admiral; Gilder Varth is a veteran of the Clone Wars and an honorable man.  He commanded one of the ships at the Battle of Coruscant and was promoted due to his bravery.  His loyalty to the Empire seemed unwavering, but once you've seen what _he_ has seen..."  He hands Mir a datacard containing a saved HoloNet report of the Admiral--then Captain's--actions during the Battle of Coruscant.

Bail Organa offers 40% of the Core Book values of the gear, and states that there really isn't a lot on Alderaan weapons wise to requisition.

OOC: What do you want?


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 5, 2010)

(( Sorry Possum, yes Galactic Lore ))

Mir considers the myriad of information she remembers of the planet she and her companions are being sent too. A smile appears upon her face as she realizes that they are heading into an area where she excels.

She listens to the Senator explain more and takes the datacard from him with a nod.

"Be sure to pack your boots and survival gear, looks like we are heading into a fungal jungle," Mir says to the others.

Mir turns to Organa, "Transportation to and from Felucia will be provided?"


((ooc: Mir's looking for a Camouflage Poncho (+5 to stealth)<Galaxy at War p46> for 125 cr, and any Flashflesh Medpacs (+5 to treat injury) <Threats of the Galaxy p54> for 600cr, and probably a breath mask and a few canasters. Never know when they will come in handy.))


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 7, 2010)

possum said:


> "Business, of course," Senator Organa says as he turns to Sloor.  "Each of you will get 2,000 credits, as well as the promise of more work if the mission goes successful.  I will of course honor any business agreement you made with Maya," he adds.




Surprisingly, Sloor nods without trying to bargain up the price. "The deal was 500 creds a day each with a 500 cred advance taw days agaw, Senatawr man." Simple maths, and the besalisks's crooked grin, point to the fact that a day's pay is missing somewhere... 


_«Once that's resolved:_
"Alright, saw we're dawing a prisan break, are we? I figure we'll need some explawsive charges and as many stun and EMP grenades as you can lay your hands awn. Jetpacks, scrambler tech awn all our cawms and maybe a hawlawcanverter? My drawid will alsaw need sawm free repairs by a - discreet tech befawr we gaw."


*«PERSUASION/HAGGLING, perticularly for the last sentence: 1d20+8=26. Pretty good! *
[sblock=Gear request]For all:
Scrambler on our coms (400creds each, Base book)
Jetpacks (300 creds each, Base book) +1 for the admiral?

Pieces:
Explosive Charges (1500creds), Detonite might work too in a pinch (500 creds)
Stun grenades (250creds each)
EMP grenades (500creds each, Clone Wars Campaign book), Ion will do in a pinch (250creds each)
Holoconverter (3000creds, Galaxy of Intrigue)

TB's repairs (Sloor will contribute as much of his own creds as need be for this):
Hovering 6 (2050creds)
Internal com link (scrambled) (650creds)
Videorecorder/transmitter (50creds)
Carrying Strength +3 (1500 creds)
Darkvision (150creds)[/sblock]







Songdragon said:


> Mir listens to the Senator explain more and takes the datacard from him with a nod.



"Want taw daw it right naw, Sra?" The besalisk unholsters his datapad, card-slot ready and waiting.



Songdragon said:


> "Be sure to pack your boots and survival gear, looks like we are heading into a fungal jungle," Mir says to the others.



"A freck - excuse my huttese. Hawt?" questions Sloor, who hates hot with a passion (and isn't too fond of planets to begin with). "Pawisawnaus freck all awver the place?" 

2000 might be too low after all, complimentary gear or not.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

Mack replies on the discussion of equipment, "Agreed, secure comms are must. During the flight I was able to get the helmet suite taken care of.  I also think we need a Security Kit, to deal with locks.  A computer Interface Visor would be nice as well."

He asks Sloor specifically, "What about some medical gear for TB, we might need some anti-toxins and such.  Perhaps I can program him for some Surgical Expertise as well.  What about the hover sled, maybe we can get a good price for that?"
[sblock=Gear]Computer Interface Visor 1200cr (KoTOR book)
Security Kit 750cr (Core Book)
Mechanical Interface Visor 1250cr (KoTOR Book)
Anti-toxin Patches 25cr (Gal of Intrigue)
Toxin Detector 750cr (Gal of Intrigue)
Would like a RFX/K Medisensor 1100cr (Star Wars d20 Arms & Equipment Guide)
Sound Sponge 3500cr (Force Unleashed)[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 8, 2010)

An aide comes and whispers into Senator Organa's ear.  "I don't think you have anything to worry about toxic atmosphere on the planet.  Unless you're sleeping right on top of one of the giant mushrooms for three nights straight, I am very certain they'll pose no threat to you, health-wise.  If you'd like breath masks, we'd be happy to provide them for you.  

A lot of this equipment, I don't think that you all would need," Organa says, trimming the sound sponge and one of the visors from Mack's list (choose which one you feel you need the most for the mission).  From Sloor's list, he trims the explosive charges, ordering only detonite for the mission.  The holoconverter and jetpacks are also on the cut list.

As for your droid,"[/color] Organa says as he looks at Sloor, "I'll have tech, a good and trusted one, to install anything you want on him on our cost.  The parts, however, you'll have to pay for them yourself."

OOC: Sorry guys, just trying to control the wealth situation here.  Don't want to make it too easy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

_<<OOC: Added some of those items just to throw them out there. Not all of them were for me.   Been shopping a lot lately. If we are being limited on the spending, then we should keep the hover sled for either selling or putting to use later.>>

_Mack nods in understanding, "Okay Security Kit and Mechanical Interface Visor, plus those little modifications for my armor that I need to pick up. I can skip the Computer Interface Visor until later, since we may need to crack locks instead of computers on a mission like this.  What do you guys think?  I should probably also get my own All Temperature Cloak as well. Total gear 2100 credits. Does somebody have a handle on our financial amounts after selling off the salvaged stuff and our payments?" Mack figures Sloor does.

Then Mack considers, "Perhaps I can use some of the salvaged gear and this blaster carbine to get a grenade launcher attachment for my blaster rifle."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 9, 2010)

possum said:


> As for your droid,"[/color] Organa says as he looks at Sloor, "I'll have tech, a good and trusted one, to install anything you want on him on our cost.  The parts, however, you'll have to pay for them yourself."




"Harsh," laments the besalisk, grin still in place. "Half awer fee up frawnt? Gawd gear means better chance awf success, Senatawr."

_«Response Bail Organna?_



			
				Perrinmiller said:
			
		

> "Does somebody have a handle on our financial amounts after selling off the salvaged stuff and our payments?" Mack figures Sloor does.




The besalisks clicks on his datapad: "Trooper armawr: 8 thawsand, 6 carbines*: 800 each, two blaster pistols: 500 each. 40% awf that, minus 1000 taw sharpen TB's healing skills," he looks around, seeing if anybody objects.... "divide by faur."

"One thousand, one hundred and thirty," immediatly replies the pad.

"Let's keep the sled, might cawme in handy..."

* = This assumes the sale of the carbines Sloor and Mir were using.
[Sblock=Sloor's gear]
From senator (Free): 
Scrambler on all our coms
Breath masks and canisters X 4
Detonite

Gear (1175 creds):
Swaps his red jacket for work gloves, heavy boots and a Camouflage poncho and cap to match Mir
Two stun grenades
Two Ion grenades
Replacement Binder Cuffs

TB repair (3000creds):
Hovering 6 (2050creds)
Internal com link (scrambled free) (250creds)
Videorecorder/transmitter (50creds)
Carrying Strength +1 (500 creds)
Darkvision (150creds)
Skill focus: Treat Injury (1000 creds, split in four and taken out of the loot)

1285 creds + 120 creds from gambling with Mir + 1350 creds from the sale of the loot and assuming 500 creds additional for our last job and 1000 advance on the next one, that leaves him... 80 creds. I'll ajust as need be.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> The besalisks clicks on his datapad: "Trooper armawr: 8 thawsand, 6 carbines*: 800 each. 40% awf that, minus 1000 taw sharpen TB's healing skills," he looks around, seeing if anybody objects.... "divide by faur."
> 
> "One thousand, three hundred and fifty," immediatly replies the pad.
> 
> "Let's keep the sled, might cawme in handy..."



Mack nods his agreement on the upgrades for TB.  Then he replies to Sloor, "Yeah let's keep the sled.  But I think you forgot some other weapons, 2 blasters from the informants, plus their comlinks. Then we have 8 blaster pistols and vibroaxes from the thugs in V14.  That's 9000 at 40% for another 3600 credits."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 10, 2010)

_«I'm fairly certain we failed to pick up the gear from V14. Even if we suppose we piled it up somewhere (post describing this?), carrying it during our mad dash to the hangar bay would have been a challenge unless using TB's container (definitively no post describing this). I think at best we talked about looting, did a little and then dropped (some of it?) when R5 showed us the vid-feed. 

Could we get a ruling on this, Possum? How much did the group take away from V14?_


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Mir looks to the Organa, "Thank you for your generosity Senator." She bows her head in a respectful manner.

"Regarding our "mission" to Felucia, will transportation be provided? And is it time sensitive that we will need to depart as soon as we are able?"


----------



## Nebten (Jun 10, 2010)

It would be my honor to help you in this resistance against the Empire. Any more allies we can get in this uprising the better. We will bring back Adrimal Varth and hopefully take out an Imperial outpost in the same swing.

Keyton is slightly nauseated by all of the inventory talk.


----------



## possum (Jun 10, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> _«I'm fairly certain we failed to pick up the gear from V14. Even if we suppose we piled it up somewhere (post describing this?), carrying it during our mad dash to the hangar bay would have been a challenge unless using TB's container (definitively no post describing this). I think at best we talked about looting, did a little and then dropped (some of it?) when R5 showed us the vid-feed.
> 
> Could we get a ruling on this, Possum? How much did the group take away from V14?_




From what I remember, you really didn't get anything from V14 that was transferred to the _Banshee_.  As far as I know, the R5 droid is taking care of it for you back at his hideout.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 11, 2010)

_«Edited my calc post to reflect the two blaster (and fix a math error). I'm assuming the coms are short range and therefore worth next to nothing?_



Songdragon said:


> "Regarding our "mission" to Felucia, will transportation be provided? And is it time sensitive that we will need to depart as soon as we are able?"




"What have we gawt in terms awf maps, by the way? General lawcatian? *Flawr plans*?" Now *that* would be good.

_«Response Bail Organna?_



Nebten said:


> It would be my honor to help you in this resistance against the Empire. Any more allies we can get in this uprising the better. We will bring back Adrimal Varth and hopefully take out an Imperial outpost in the same swing.
> 
> Keyton is slightly nauseated by all of the inventory talk.




Sloor is slightly nauseated by the talk of mass-murder, but maybe that's just his poetic nature... "Let's keep the killing taw a minimum, alright? Gaw in, get it dawne, get awt, quiet as you please. That's maximum prawf-" a glance at the senator "-prawductivity right there."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 12, 2010)

Mack chimes in, "Yes, _'discretion is the better part of valor'_, or some such rot.  If you please Senator, a full Intel dump would be good.  Our friend Keyton here shows no fear charging into the face of danger, but some of us are a little leery of getting our heads blown off."  Mack rubs his scalp in the spot where the bacta tank's treatment has repaired the hole in his head.  

"I think I have a datapad around her somewhere for the available information.  Mir's information on Fulicia should be helpful as well while we look over everything to come up a good TACPLAN."


----------



## possum (Jun 12, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> _"What have we gawt in terms awf maps, by the way? General lawcatian? *Flawr plans*?" Now *that* would be good.
> 
> «Response Bail Organna?
> 
> ...



_

"I'm afraid we don't have too much information at the moment," Senator Organa replies.  "The informant basically said 'Varth, defect, Felucia base' before passing out from the stress of the freezing process.  It'll be a day or so before he can be debriefed thoroughly."  Organa looks over Sloor as the Besalisk nearly slips up.  "Quite right," he says.  "Captain Okeefe will be your transportation to and from Felucia," he answers._


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 12, 2010)

"I am sure that floor plans to an Imperial instillation are not public knowledge, even for a Senator. That, and as the Senator just mentioned, he just received the information." Mir says.

She looks about at her companions, "So, it should not take to long to get our gear and than we can get going. While I have training in the wilds of the galaxy, one never knows what to expect. I have never had the pleasure of going to Felucia, heard some nice stories about the flora, not too much on the fauna. Should be fun though, right!"  She says the last with a wry grin.


----------



## Nebten (Jun 13, 2010)

Indeed an adventure, Keyton says matching Mir's grin. And who said anything about killing everybody? I just recommened taking out the Imperial post. Afterall it was you that wanted heavy demolitions. What were you planning on using those for, making a space port?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2010)

Mack gives a little snort of stifled laughter, "Need to drop a buzz cutter for that, boom instant LZ."  Accentuating his point with hand gestures.

Then a little more soberly, "If we have the kitchen sink too, we must be ready to go.  It's a seat of our pants kind of op, so let's get our gear taken care of and be about it, eh?"


----------



## possum (Jun 14, 2010)

"I'm afraid that we likely won't have any new information until tomorrow," Senator Organa says as the group begins to discuss leaving as soon as possible.  "And I admire your ambition to get started right away, but I do not feel comfortable in sending you off so ill prepared.  We barely have an idea of where the facility is at the moment.  Please, you shall be my guests for the evening.  Ylenic will see you to your guest quarters."


----------



## Nebten (Jun 14, 2010)

Again, thank you for your hospitality. Some rest in a full sized bed is most welcome. 

Keyton follows Ylenic to his quarters. Once alone, he starts to meditate to re-center himself to be prepared for decisions he has in the future.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 15, 2010)

Sloor wraps a muscular arm around Mack's shoulder and gives him a friendly shake, "Mack man, you gawt sawm tech skills, right? I knaw bits and pieces meself, but - you knaw - cauld you look in when their tech's playing arawnd TB's innard? Wauld calm it dawn sawm, and I'd appreciate it taw..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

Mack accepts the Senator's hospitality, "Sure thing sir, I was estimating it would take a day or two to get our gear ready and other preps.  I too appreciate the offer of a little R and R.  I am all for a timetable that keeps this op from being a CF, better off prepared than dead, eh? I am more than happy to lounge by the pool for a few days."

He turns to Sloor, "No prob for TB, I am on it.  I will lend a hand if necessary, testing out my new visor after I get it."


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Mir takes advantage of some free time by getting in touch with those of importance to her. She sends a message to her Mentor. She checks to see how R5 is settling into his new life as a minor crime boss. 

With that out of the way she finds a nice quiet place with plants about, a garden perhaps, and mediates as well. Taking in what has happened recently and where that might lead.

The next day Mir will seek out Ylenic, *privately*. With a nods to respect to the Caamasi, "Good morning. As we both aware of one another, I wish to speak with someone with... {there is a pause} ...similar abilities. In these times there are very few of us. I do not seek a mentor, I have one with whom I talk with when I am able. I am just looking for insight of another I suppose. Mir seems a little flustered and attempts to continue, "I am not really sure what it is that I am wanting. We have this wonderful gift, yet now being persecuted for trying to use it to help others. I sometimes feel so alone in that." She looks skyward to space, "Out there..." She looks to Ylenic and sighs deeply, hoping another can understand.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 17, 2010)

That night, TB's glowing optic softly glows within the confines of Sloor's room, stoistically vigilant.

The next day, Sloor attends TB's operation like a nervous first-time father, laughing hard and distributing enthousiastic slaps to the back to all involved after its successful conclusion. Next he splits his time between loading gear into the hover sled with Mack (_and modifying it to better fit their need?_) and shopping for jungle wear with Mir and TB, negotiating, bargaining and shaking down prices with grinning, light-hearted enjoyment.

_«Possum, what are the caracteristics of our sled? Speed, carrying capacity, cargo and crew space? Any life support built into this thing?_
_
«Suggestions only for the shared activities, guys. _


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

While examining the hover sled with Sloor, Mack considers, "I am not sure how much use it's going to be yet.  I am not proficient with heavy weapons so I will be more effective with my blaster rifle for now.  This net thing looks cool if we need to capture something, though.  Hmmm, it could have a part in a future mission, one where we can use it to our best tactical advantage."

---------------
_<<With regard to other activities.>>_
"I know some good bars about an hour or two from here.  I could use a drink and chance at some tail.  You wanna go get drunk?  Might be good idea, before we go on this crazy rescue mission.  You can probably find someone unfortunate enough to be talked into a Sabacc game with you."


----------



## possum (Jun 17, 2010)

Hoversled Stats Straight From Module 1

[sblock]
Stormtrooper on
Repulsor Sled
Aratech 64-Y Swift 3 Repulsor Sled CL 4
Large ground vehicle (speeder)
Init +10; Senses Perception +8
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 14 (flat-footed 11), Fort 13; +1 armor
hp 32; DR 5; Threshold 18
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 12 squares (max. velocity 800 km/h)
Ranged medium blaster cannon +7 or
drop net +7
Fighting Space 2x2; Cover none
Base Atk +5; Grp +13
Atk Options autofire (medium blaster cannon), drop net
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 16, Dex 16, Con —, Int 14
Skills Initiative +10, Mechanics +8, Perception +8, Pilot +10
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Crew 1 (expert); Passengers none
Cargo 4 kg; Consumables 1 day; Carried Craft none
Payload 1 drop net
Availability Military; Cost 8,000 (1,800 used)
Drop Net—When you fire this weapon, make an attack roll against all
targets in a 2-square-by-2-square area within 12 squares. If you exceed a target’s Reflex Defense, that target is grabbed (–2 penalty
on attack rolls) for 1 round.
Medium blaster cannon (pilot)
Atk +7 (+2 autofire), Dmg 3d10
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Drop net (pilot)
Atk +7, Dmg 6d10 ion (grapple +13) [/sblock]

Ylenic listens to Mir's concerns, nodding his head when he agrees.  "We must all do what we feel is right in times such as these.  Myself, I've semi-retired from my previous duties as a Jedi.  I no longer use the Force as much as I did, but I have put the diplomatic training that my master taught me to good use here, helping with my fellow Caamasi refugees.  

As I told your friend, Keyton, however, if you ever need additional training, I'd be more than willing to provide it.  And, if things go truly wrong, I know someone very good at falsifying official documents, from birth certificates and faked adoption records and the like."

OOC: Since Caamasi mainly identify non-Caamasi via their smells, I gotta ask those that will be interacting with Ylenic semi-regularly on Alderaan to make a separate name based on a smell for him to use with you.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 18, 2010)

Mir nods to Ylenic, "I too have skills other than that of the living force and in these times have limited the use of the abilities I do have. Failing that, many of my abilities I have developed are not the most visible for others to see. I hope to develop others that will  hide my abilities from others like us."

"My thanks for the offer, I while not a great concern right now. It is nice to know that the offer to hide my identity as well as possible teachings, are there.

***

Mir will do some shopping with the others, but declines the carousing.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 18, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> While examining the hover sled with Sloor, Mack considers, "I am not sure how much use it's going to be yet.  I am not proficient with heavy weapons so I will be more effective with my blaster rifle for now.  This net thing looks cool if we need to capture something, though.  Hmmm, it could have a part in a future mission, one where we can use it to our best tactical advantage."




The besalisk jumps astride the thing, experimentaly rocking it back and forth a few times... "Naw crew and naw cargaw space," he reluctantly agrees. "Let's trade it in fawr awn awf thawse law bed cargaw sled : taw-man cabin up frawnt and we can mawnt *thawse* guns and *that* net awn a tripawd awn the back awf the new awn? Get us awver your wawrst swamps awr muddy jungle rawd, Mack man..." he griningly entices.

_«Response Mack?_



perrinmiller said:


> _<<With regard to other activities.>>_
> "I know some good bars about an hour or two from here.  I could use a drink and chance at some tail.  You wanna go get drunk?  Might be good idea, before we go on this crazy rescue mission.  You can probably find someone unfortunate enough to be talked into a Sabacc game with you."




"Drunken Sabacc, the best kind," agrees Sloor with a slap on the back that could fell a small tree (but somehow fails to shake Mack). "Let's gaw! TB, you're awn chaperawne duty, you lucky cawnstruct you!"

"Will my endless rapture ever end?" poetically grouses the droid while locking steps with the two carousers.

Sloor clunks it on the chassis while pursuing the conversation with his other companion: "You humans are always hawrny, aren't you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "Get us awver your wawrst swamps awr muddy jungle rawd, Mack man..." he griningly entices.



Mack replies, "Hmmm, yeah.  Maybe we have time to work on this before we leave for Felucia.  We need to find a new chassis, maybe an Arrow 23 Landspeeder.  Unfortunately, this sled won't be worth much after we take the weapons off. But it is in good condition, we might be able make a trade for a used one."
_<<OOC: Arrow 23 Landspeeder on pg 110 of Force Unleashed Book.>>_


Binder Fred said:


> "You humans are always hawrny, aren't you?"



Mack chuckles, "Well it has been awhile since I charged up any loading ramp, if you know what I mean.  And Captain Okeefe wasn't too interested.  After the adrenaline of combat you just need to release that testosterone.  Let's head out then, come on Tuberculosis."  Mack's nickname for TB.


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2010)

OOC: We about ready to move on?  Let me know when we are.


----------



## Nebten (Jun 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I'm ready to move on. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 20, 2010)

After some shopping Mir will return and consider what has happened and what may happen.

OOC: Ready to go when the boys are done carousing


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 21, 2010)

_«Sorry for the delay, Folks, I was bushed._



perrinmiller said:


> Mack replies, "Hmmm, yeah.  Maybe we have time to work on this before we leave for Felucia.  We need to find a new chassis, maybe an Arrow 23 Landspeeder.  Unfortunately, this sled won't be worth much after we take the weapons off. But it is in good condition, we might be able make a trade for a used one."




"An Arraw? Ain't that big fawr just fawr?" He considers, bolstering his courage.... "Guess we cauld just gaw fawr a cawple awf taw-seater rep sleds fawr naw. Pin a cargaw trailer awn the back and there you have it : quick and easy." AND open to the forsaken *wideness* of the place. Frecking planets! <shudder> "Let's gaw see what the lawcal dealers have gawt, right. Inspiratian *will* strike!"


_«Sloor will defer to Mack's wider experience on this subject._



perrinmiller said:


> Mack chuckles, "Well it has been awhile since I charged up any loading ramp, if you know what I mean.  And Captain Okeefe wasn't too interested.  After the adrenaline of combat you just need to release that testosterone.  Let's head out then, come on Tuberculosis."  Mack's nickname for TB.




"Uh?"

"An infectious disease of humans and animals caused by a species of Mycobacterium mainly infecting the lungs where it causes tubercules characterized by the expectoration of mucus and sputum, fever, weight loss, and chest pain. Transmission is through inhalation or ingestion of bacteria," helfully supplies TB, fishing into his newly installed databanks.

"Sex, Sabacc and Spit, uh?" summarizes its owner with raised eyebrows (plates, technically). "Shawld be an interresting evening."


_«Sloor contributes 80 creds and all his theoretical winnings to the evening (1d20+1=13 break even, not very dramatic. Let's try that again, shall we: 1d20+1=18: 160 creds!). Should be a fine boozer. _


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "An Arraw? Ain't that big fawr just fawr?" He considers, bolstering his courage.... "Guess we cauld just gaw fawr a cawple awf taw-seater rep sleds fawr naw. Pin a cargaw trailer awn the back and there you have it : quick and easy." AND open to the forsaken *wideness* of the place. Frecking planets! <shudder> "Let's gaw see what the lawcal dealers have gawt, right. Inspiratian *will* strike!"



While out looking at speeders, Mack finds what might be a good match, "What about this Seraph-class urban landspeeder?  It will seat four, but it's much smaller than an Arrow.  It's not much bigger than what we have already. And it has room for 10kg of cargo.  SoroSuub's speeders are pretty common so we should be able to find the parts to mount our own gear."

[sblock=Flash Speeder]Found it in Wookieepedia, but not in Saga Sourcebooks. Later, I will see  if I can find more details in my d20 material to get a cost.  But I  figure a used chassis of a similar design without the armaments would be  about 1800-3000 credits.






[/sblock]
That night Mack tries his luck with the ladies, but ends up getting some drinks tossed in his face.   Not too smooth that night, guess he's going back with Sloor and TB.
[sblock=OOC]Persuasion Checks  (1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=6, 1d20+1=4, 1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=13) Better off getting these rolls out of the way for something unimportant. Hopefully the critical failure didn't land him in jail. [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 23, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> While out looking at speeders, Mack finds what might be a good match, "What about this Seraph-class urban landspeeder?  It will seat four, but it's much smaller than an Arrow.  It's not much bigger than what we have already. And it has room for 10kg of cargo.  SoroSuub's speeders are pretty common so we should be able to find the parts to mount our own gear."




"Sure," agrees Sloor, walking around, thumping at things and looking under skirts. "Put in a cawple awf cargaw racks arawnd the back and sides maybe (with that wedgy bit in frawnt fawr air resistance)? You have thaws, right?" he finishes, addressing the salesman.

_«I'm seeing a U-shapped, fully enclosed deal that would serve as a seat-back for the two in the back and come around to just about level with the ones in front. Might provide some cover as well. _

"Awly prawblem I can see is... Where's TB gawing taw sit in all this?"

"In front, next to our intrepid driver," automatically supplies the droid. "The greater problem is of course: where are *you* going to sit?"



perrinmiller said:


> That night Mack tries his luck with the ladies, but ends up getting some drinks tossed in his face.   Not too smooth that night, guess he's going back with Sloor and TB.




That worthy slides him a crystal blue drink with little floating pods fizzing away on top, "Drink up, Mack man!" he shouts over the 'entertainement'. "Friend here says there's a place dawn the river where you can let your creds daw the talking. Real classy place taw!"

"None the be- better," agrees the highly inhibriated tunroth hunter presently sharing their table. He surges to his feet, drink raised to the heavens: "To the passion feeder eater something, ain't it - To the Hunt!" he finishes, letting out a warrior's hululation.

"The Hunt!" loudly agrees the besalisk.
_
«Response Mack?_


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "Awly prawblem I can see  is... Where's TB gawing taw sit in all this?"



"Maybe we can mount a couple of brackets for him to clip on to in the back.  He's not so big, so he doesn't actually need much of a seat per se.  No offense TB, but you don't have a sensitive bum that we need to worry about like some people I know." Mack teases Sloor a little, but the statement could be referring to Mir's tush as well since it's ambiguous enough.
_
<<Possum; Are we going to get away with this?>>_

--------------------------------
Mack a little inebriated agrees to go to the new club, but he is not drunk enough to actually pay for a prostitute.

"Alright let's go hunting!"
_
<<OOC: ready to move along.>>_


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 24, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> "Maybe we can mount a couple of brackets for him to clip on to in the back.  He's not so big, so he doesn't actually need much of a seat per se.  No offense TB, but you don't have a sensitive bum that we need to worry about like some people I know."




“Keytawn *is* a bit awn the sensitive side,” jokes back the besalisk. “Awtherwise, wawrks fawr me!”


_« So we are:
1-	Getting Organa techs to dismount the weapons on the repulsor sled we have

2-	Trading the old sled in for the new (used) sled + a 500kg cargo rack + a droid rack (about where the weapon mount is placed on the photo, I’d imagine?).Bargain to get the best price 1d20+8=15

3-	Getting Organa techs to mount the weapons in the nose of the new sled.

I suggest we take the stats for the Sorosub X-34 landspeeder as a base and just make it a 4-placer. What’s the net outcome cash-wise, *Possum*, assuming all this can be done?_



perrinmiller said:


> Mack a little inebriated agrees to go to the new club, but he is not drunk enough to actually pay for a prostitute.




"Naw that’s where you’re wrawng, Mack man,” remonstrates a grinning Sloor as they walk under stars and lamplight, TB silently gliding behind. “Free range didn’t wark awt fawr you tawnight, sure, but that’s naw resan taw sulk like a little baw, is it?” He kicks in the door to the new place, both of them swallowed up into the warmth and the noise.


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't know if you'll have the funds for this, but...  When you're able (and sober) enough to meet with a used speeder salesman, he's willing to give you 1,000 credits trade in value on the Imperial hover speeder and the only X-34 that seems suitable for the modifications that you have in mind on that lot will be 2,600 credits used.  The cargo rack will set you back around 700 credits, and the droid rack will be 250.  Organa's people aren't that happy with making a deathcoaster, and will charge you 300 credits to assemble it.  Total cost: 3,900.

Even looking will cost you all about a day.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "Naw that’s where you’re wrawng, Mack man,” remonstrates a grinning Sloor as they walk under stars and lamplight, TB silently gliding behind. “Free range didn’t wark awt fawr you tawnight, sure, but that’s naw resan taw sulk like a little baw, is it?” He kicks in the door to the new place, both of them swallowed up into the warmth and the noise.



Mack follows Sloor into the establishment, "Oh I am used to bad luck with the ladies on occasion.  There will be other nights to try again.  But after realizing we cannot afford to modify our speeder, I am just being miserly about my money.  If I had more of a silver tongue I would try to still get it for free in here.  Heck, might as well try, eh?"  he grins with his drunken misconception of how things are probably done in this brothel, but doesn't care.

After a few hours, Mack has proven even unluckier, if that was possible.  Probably couldn't even pay for it at this point since he cannot disguise his cop-like demeanor in his drunken state.  They will be lucky to not get thrown out of the joint.
[sblock=OOC Issues]For the speeder, we have done the research, so we can take care of it next time if we earn enough salvage.  But for now we should hang on to the hover sled as is.
In the new bar, rolled again. Persuasion checks: 1d20+1=7, 1d20+1=6,  1d20+1=9, 1d20+1=3 Probably need a -5 penalty at least trying to persuade hookers to give it up for free.
Still ready to move along, BTW.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 25, 2010)

Possum said:
			
		

> a used speeder salesman [is] willing to give you 1,000 credits trade in value on the Imperial hover speeder




"1000?!" marvels Sloor as they walk away from the dealer. "Freck! Change awf plans: we sell awer stuff awtside the frecking cawre wawrlds frawn naw awn! 1000? 1000?? That thing wawld fetch us 4 grands anywhere awn the rim. Minimum!"


_«Translation: yeah, let's wait for now. If the senator's job calls for some transport, he can loan us something in the interim... or back up a loan to buy what we want. _



perrinmiller said:


> Mack follows Sloor into the establishment, "Oh I am used to bad luck with the ladies on occasion.  There will be other nights to try again.  But after realizing we cannot afford to modify our speeder, I am just being miserly about my money.  If I had more of a silver tongue I would try to still get it for free in here.  Heck, might as well try, eh?"  he grins with his drunken misconception of how things are probably done in this brothel, but doesn't care.




The many-armed one bursts out laughing : "A man with a missian!" He unexpectedly shoves the human forward, sending him stumbling into the waiting throng, "Hey girls, it's his first time saw treat him nice! First rawnd is awn me!" He himself circles the shoulder of a pair of twi'leks (purple and blue) while looking deep into the eyes of a tall, blond-haired frozian. "Creds are fawr the spending, blandy! Let yourself gaw!"


_«Help another on Persuassion 1d20+8=22. «Fred looks at Perrin's rolls» Ah well...._



perrinmiller said:


> After a few hours, Mack has proven even unluckier, if that was possible.  Probably couldn't even pay for it at this point since he cannot disguise his cop-like demeanor in his drunken state.  They will be lucky to not get thrown out of the joint.




A muscled arm circles Mack's neck and leads him towards a side-alcove. It's Sloor, of course, back into the main room/dining hall once more : "Enawgh with the campetitian, alright? Let's finish this with a massage, Mack man : very relaxing, and it's my treat, saw even your chip can stawr up *its* juice," he finishes with a close-up view of that predatory smile of his. 

They pass through heavy crimson and blue curtains, into a tiny oval chamber. There is a raised bed and, more importantly, a tall kamino woman, waiting, hands lightly pressed together. The air is laced with lazily scented smoke, the music muted now that the curtain is down. 

"This awn's called Incense," whispers Sloor in stage confidence, "fawr awbviaus reasans. She wawn't daw anything you dawn't want taw daw, saw shut up, lie dawn and sawk up the frecksing ambiance!" The last bit is said rather more forcefully -- make that a lot more forcefully. "Really, it's like partying with a marbling monk," grumbles the big alien as he sweeps through a side curtain (Mack catches a glimpse of TB's glowing optics as swell a more than one set of female limbs). "I'll be next dawr getting the same. Talk lawd and I'll hear." A backwards grin, "Talk law and I wawn't... Enjoy!"


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2010)

Days later, the _Banshee_ is minutes from exiting hyperspace above the planet of Felucia.  The past few days have likely been spent pouring over the small amount of information regarding the Imperial base.  You're to land four kilometers north of the base and then hike your way to the base.

As the blue tunnel of hyperspace fades away and the pinpoints of stars fill the windows of the cockpit, you get a brief glimpse of the planet Felucia hanging just below your ship. Almost instantly your eyes are drawn to the dagger-shaped starship looming ahead of you—a _Victory_-class Star Destroyer.

“Hold on,” Captain Okeefe says, “We’re in for a bumpy ride.”

With that, the captain slams the control stick forward, sending the ship tumbling rapidly into the atmosphere of the planet. As the _Banshee_ passes through the thin cloud layer, you get a good look at the fungal swamps and jungles of Felucia, where towering mushrooms reach up into the air like skyscrapers. It would be beautiful if it weren’t rushing up at you so quickly.

Eventually, Captain Okeefe pulls the ship out of its dive, a move accompanied by the sounds of metal shearing from somewhere in the rear of the ship. The transport lurches, nearly throwing each of you to the ground, and dips sickeningly down toward the fungal canopy. Another massive bump jostles the ship before the captain brings the vessel to a screeching halt, resting deep within the mushroom jungles.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 26, 2010)

As the ships comes to a stop Mir takes a moment to gather herself and looks about to the others and calls out, "Everyone okay?" She unfastens her safety belt and takes up a small pack and looks towards the cockpit, "Captain, you alright? How did the ship do?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2010)

During the voyage, Mack has some vague memories that he really enjoyed himself during the night before departing Alderaan.  Glad that he has done some good male bonding, he is content.

Over the days of the voyage he works on improving relations with Captain Okeefe.  He is no longer horny, but he is thinking of the future.

[sblock=OOC]Persuasion Checks to Improve Attitude over the 4 days of the trip. 1d20+1=7,  1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=3, Wow that's how many rolls with nothing better than 2 11's?  At least it's not combat.[/sblock]
Mack grabs his gear and replies to Mir, "I'm good and ready for action. Who's going to take point?"


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2010)

"Stay here," she says as she unstraps herself from the crash webbing.  "Crash, come with me," she adds as she leaves the cockpit of the vessel.  Obediant, the droid moves throughout the ship with its companion.  Faintly, you can hear the sound of the main hatch opening a few minutes later.

"It's not that bad," she reports a short time later, but adds that they're not going to be leaving the planet for a while.  "We landed a little off of the drop point, and it'll probably take you about a day to get to the base.  I think I'll have all this ready by the time you get back for extraction," she adds.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 26, 2010)

Sloor lets out a resigned sigh. "Haw abawt this instead, Sra: we help *you* repair the ship and then *you* take us taw where we were suppawssed taw land in the first place, if nawt clawser still. Nawt like we're in any hurry, is it?" He's not traipsing through any more frecksing jungle than he absolutely has to! (Frecking planets...)


----------



## Nebten (Jun 27, 2010)

[sblock=Felucia]






[/sblock]

Actually, walking could be to our advantage, Keyton says getting out of the ship and taking in the environment. He clamps on his utility belt and double checks his items.

If we have the location of the station, we would be able to sneak up on them much better compared to flying any closer and alerting them. Who knows if that Star Destroyer was aware of us or not. If they are, our time to act could be short.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 27, 2010)

"Alright Captain, good luck on the repairs." Mir says as she dons the poncho and grabs up the rest of her gear, "Come on Sloor, it's a little walk in the woods... or shrooms here on Felucia. I do well in wilds, as I mentioned before."

She then follows Keyton out of the ship and looks out on the great big wilds. She looks about the ship and tries to gauge the area. (( Survival 1d20+8=28 )) "Beautiful, is it not?" she says to Keyton as she starts down to the ground.


----------



## possum (Jun 27, 2010)

OOC: Currently playing module 5 right now, give you all a description later tonight.


----------



## Nebten (Jun 27, 2010)

It is. I thought you might enjoy the walk. These are all passive plants, right? I would hate for any to take revenge on me for that Corillian cacciatore I had last week.

[sblock=OOC] I am assuming we have a rough estimate of where we need to go? [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 27, 2010)

Your first steps onto the soil of Felucia make it clear that this planet is truly alive. Massive mushrooms tower overhead, their overhanging edges creating a canopy that blocks out much of the planet’s sunlight. Every step on Felucian soil turns up insects and other fungi just beneath the surface. The noise of the jungle is loud and alien, full of the sounds of a hundred insects and animals moving through the mushroom swamps, all part of a living and vibrant ecosystem.

I need a survival check from everyone, please.

To answer your question, yes, you do have a general idea on which way to go


----------



## Nebten (Jun 27, 2010)

[sblock=Survival] 
Survival (1d20+2=4) [/sblock]

Keyton pulls the hood over his head and allows his cloak to drape over his body. Other then that, he's ignorant of what is going on in the environment.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2010)

Mack dons his helmet as he follows the Scout and Jedi out the hatch into the Felucian terrain.  He has his blaster rifle at the ready and bayonet attached.  The camouflaged all temperature cloak covering most of his armored body.  He is glad for the filtration system built into the armor.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure what the survival check is for, but if has anything to do with fungal spores in the air, Mack is protected I hope.
Survival Check  (1d20+2=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 27, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Mir says as she dons the poncho and grabs up the rest of her gear, "Come on Sloor, it's a little walk in the woods... or shrooms here on Felucia. I do well in wilds, as I mentioned before."




"I dawn't," grouses Sloor -- though he just *knew* things were going to turn out this way. He makes a show of strapping on his newy-bought utility gloves, smoothing the wrinkles on his own camouflage poncho and even clumps his heavy boots on the floor a couple a times, anything to delay the innevitable. (Frecking planets!)



possum said:


> Your first steps onto the soil of Felucia make it clear that this planet is truly alive. Massive mushrooms tower overhead, their overhanging edges creating a canopy that blocks out much of the planet’s sunlight. Every step on Felucian soil turns up insects and other fungi just beneath the surface. The noise of the jungle is loud and alien, full of the sounds of a hundred insects and animals moving through the mushroom swamps, all part of a living and vibrant ecosystem.




"Well, at least there's a frecksing *roof*." Sloor glares at the first vanguard of the flying pests, locking eyes with its facetted blobs and, amazingly, intimidating it into a hasty if temporary retreat. "Tell me (1) that sawmbawdy remembered taw bring bug goop and (2) that there's a frecking *trail* taw fawllaw!"

_
«Intimidate followed by Survival check: 1d20+8=26, 1d20+1=3. Wow, we really suck at survival, don't we?_


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 27, 2010)

Mir looks back at the grumbling Sloor and chuckles to herself and digs through a small bag and hands over a bottle and says, "A homemade batch, it smells bad, but works like a charm."

She looks out over the mushroom forest and turns back to the beaslisk, "Sorry, no trails Sloor." She pulls out a small blade and looks around at the others, "Are we ready?"


OOC: I am not sure if my first Survival check, is my check, it was a *28*... if not, then Mir will take 10 for an *18* for survival

I assume we dealt with encrypting our coms?


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 28, 2010)

“Nawt in this lifetime,” answers Sloor, mimicking her happy tone. He locks step with the humans nonetheless, heavy blaster held tight in his lower right hand.

And they are off, Mir and Keyton walking in the lead, followed by Mack and Sloor. TB ranges ahead for short stints, smoothly gliding over and under any obstacles before coming back to report. 

“I am myself again! Mostly...”


_«Just a suggestion on the walking order, folks. TB = Stealth 18, Perception 19_.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 28, 2010)

Mack agrees over the comlink, "You only live once, buddy." 

_<<OOC: Marching order is fine by me, if we need to go single file Mack will pull trail, Perception +9, taking 10's while going.

I was assuming that we did get encrypted comms at some point, but I might have forgotten with all of the other equipment I was purchasing in other games. We should have encrypted earbud comlinks for this kind of thing.>>_


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, you do have encrypted comlinks.  It's still no guarentee of the Imperials listening in by cracking the code, though...

Perceptions, please.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 28, 2010)

Just before the groups gets a move on, Mir turns about with a her recording unit and snaps off a shot of "_Sloor in the 'shrooms_" She winks at the besalisk and puts the unit away in her utility belt and starts along, machete/blade in hand to start trailblazing as needed... ((  Perception 1d20+8=20 / Stealth 1d20+13=30 )) ... Mir melds into the mushroom forest, well.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 28, 2010)

possum said:


> Yes, you do have encrypted comlinks.  It's still no guarentee of the Imperials listening in by cracking the code, though...




_«In this case just detecting the *presence* of transmissions is enough to screw us over, never mind deciphering the content, so I suggest we go silent as much as possible. Voice carries much less than radio waves after all.

«Perception and Stealth Sloor = 1d20+1=15, 1d20+11=28. 
«TB taking 10 = Stealth 18, Perception 19._


----------



## Nebten (Jun 28, 2010)

Perception (1d20+7=24)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2010)

Perception Check  (1d20+9=26)_
<<OOC: I was taking 10's but here's my roll.>>_


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2010)

It's been about an hour since you started off into the jungle, and you've made a slight bit of progress, but probably not as much as you would have liked.  While making your way through the jungle of fungi, you all come across a pool of liquid that looks a little odd.  From the way that the undergrowth reacts to it upon contact, it's likely very acidic.  You might count yourselves lucky that you were able to spot it before stepping in it.

OOC: Tell you what, each of you give me six more survival checks, to make the trip through the jungle just a little bit quicker.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 1, 2010)

"Whoa... that would have been a nasty little bath." Mir says catching sight of the pool of acid. "Let us hope there are few of those about."

(( Survival - 1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=20, 1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=12 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2010)

Mack replies, "Yeah, no kidding.  Starting to really wish we could have afforded that speeder upgrade now."

Survival Checks  (1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=17)


----------



## Nebten (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't there would be anyway to get through all this folliage. Besides, it would be hell on the new paint job.

Survival: 9, 16, 22, 18, 11, 9


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 1, 2010)

Sloor leans close to Mir's poncho-clad form, "Tell me that's NAWT a giant stawmach waiting taw swallaw us." 

He breaks off a piece of mushroom three times the size of his head and *hammer-throws* the thing into the acid pond, just to see what it does.


_«Just how strong is this acid, Possum? Sunburn bad? Eat through metal bad?

«Survival checks: 1d20+1=17, 1d20+1=17, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=7, 1d20+1=2. Started out well and then fatigue caught up with him?_


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2010)

OOC: 1d6 damage a round.  It gets an attack each round after that until it misses.  Lucky it's only a +2 on the attack roll.  Though, it does target the Fortitude defense.

The bit of mushroom dissolves in a couple of minutes.

You continue your trek through the jungle, making a bit more progress.  Another three kilometers into the trip, Keyton brushes up against one of the fungi while walking.  In an instant, chemicals inside of the fungi, disrupted by even such a casual bit of contact, combine and combust.  The tall fungus is almost instantly engulfed in flames, but Keyton was far to quick to be caught in it.

Another hour passes uneventfully.  The next one seems to go by the same, until Sloor spots a bit of unusual undergrowth ahead.  Upon closer examination it appears to be a sinkhole.  An hour later, he is also the target of a mushroom suddenly sprouting sharp spines as he passes too close to it, but he is unharmed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Mack trudges along behind Sloor keeping a lookout on the back trail.  He is slowly coming to share the besalisk's sentiments regarding the planet.  He asks Mir for the sixth time in the last 2 hours, "Is it much farther _now_, Miss Mir?"

<<OOC: Not sure if we are really at a spot to post much but conversation.  Is there another update coming Possum?>>


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2010)

Go ahead and talk for a while.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 2, 2010)

"Now I remember why I do not have children," Mir says as she looks over her shoulder back at Mack. "We will be there, when we are there. This bush whacking does not lead to quick travel. Not to mention the nice surprises we have run into so far."

Use the Force - Check for any Force Sensitives. (within 100km) 1d20+13=18


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 3, 2010)

possum said:


> The bit of mushroom dissolves in a couple of minutes.




"Nawt *quite* as dramatic as I hawped fawr," comments Sloor, who's been using the time to get his breath back under control: it's frecking HOT walking in this mess. "Still thinks it's an awpen-air stawmach... And I just gave it *appetizers*, didn't I? Freck."



possum said:


> You continue your trek through the jungle, making a bit more progress.  Another three kilometers into the trip, Keyton brushes up against one of the fungi while walking.  In an instant, chemicals inside of the fungi, disrupted by even such a casual bit of contact, combine and combust.  The tall fungus is almost instantly engulfed in flames, but Keyton was far to quick to be caught in it.




"You alright?" asks the besalisk.



possum said:


> Another hour passes uneventfully.  The next one seems to go by the same, until Sloor spots a bit of unusual undergrowth ahead.  Upon closer examination it appears to be a sinkhole.  An hour later, he is also the target of a mushroom suddenly sprouting sharp spines as he passes too close to it, but he is unharmed.




"Whoaa!" the big alien jerks back, nearly falling over in the other direction; but when he drops his shielding arms, he is amazingly unarmed. "Frecking sawn awf-" Without thinking he whips up his gun and shoots the thing repeatedly, nearly point blank, the heavy blaster blowing huge chucks out of the mushy, yellow-green flesh... Satisfying!



Songdragon said:


> "Now I remember why I do not have children," Mir says as she looks over her shoulder back at Mack. "We will be there, when we are there. This bush whacking does not lead to quick travel. Not to mention the nice surprises we have run into so far."




"Blast it all dawn with cancentrated full awtaw bursts, that's what we shawld have dawne." He seems more tired than angry now though -- the heat is really taking its toll on him. Frecking planets... "Bit awf rest?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 3, 2010)

Mir smiles but when she turns to Sloor she has a more stoic look and nods, "As good time as any." She passes an almost full canteen to Sloor. She then looks about the area with discerning gaze. The young human woman does seem to be in her element here and anyone with an ounce of insight can tell, she's loving it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2010)

Mack picks a spot to be vigilant nearby while the group rests.  He pops the helmet to take a drink and test the fresh air.  He remarks, "Walking all day in this jungle is making me hungry."  Seeing Mir's contented expression, "You didn't pack any tiki torches and BBQ gear did you?"  He slaps at a Felocian equivalent of a mosquito and puts his helmet back on.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 3, 2010)

In to Sloor's reaction when Keyton almost gets flamed by the spores, I'm fine, thank you. As long none of these plants grow legs and start coming after us, I think we'll be OK.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After Sloor blasts one of the mushrooms into a fine dust, Keyton calmly goes up to Sloor and puts his hand on his shoulder while saying, Stealth mission, remember?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At the resting point, Keyton tries to ration his water the best he can. After being almost being flash fried or deep boiled by the plant life has taken my appetite. But when we get back, I'm going to find a place that makes good Nerf tenderloins. Sadly, the only place I've ever been too that cooked them right was on Coruscant . . . or what ever they are calling it nowadays.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 3, 2010)

Nebten said:


> In to Sloor's reaction when Keyton almost gets flamed by the spores, I'm fine, thank you. As long none of these plants grow legs and start coming after us, I think we'll be OK.




"Give it an hawer awr taw," replies Sloor with a suspiscious glare at the surrounding jungle.



Nebten said:


> After Sloor blasts one of the mushrooms into a fine dust, Keyton calmly goes up to Sloor and puts his hand on his shoulder while saying, Stealth mission, remember?




Sloor glares back, considering the source. "Yeah, well... It had it cawming," is what he finally comes up with, but at least he has the decency to look a bit embarrassed about the whole thing.

*[Pause]*


Songdragon said:


> Mir smiles but when she turns to Sloor she has a more stoic look and nods, "As good time as any." She passes an almost full canteen to Sloor. She then looks about the area with discerning gaze. The young human woman does seem to be in her element here and anyone with an ounce of insight can tell, she's loving it.




The besalisk plops down on the mossy ground, not caring that warm water is not-so-slowly seeping out of it and into his clothes so long as he's far, far away from any mushroom! "Thanks, Sra. Seriawsly thaw, haw far alang are we?"

"If she is not telling," informs TB who's come to see why they are no longer following, "then it likely means we are less than halfway there, oh perceptive one."

Sloor groans and seeks solace in Mir's canteen, tipping it back for a couple of sweet, refreshing swallows.



Nebten said:


> At the resting point, Keyton tries to ration his water the best he can. After being almost being flash fried or deep boiled by the plant life has taken my appetite. But when we get back, I'm going to find a place that makes good Nerf tenderloins. Sadly, the only place I've ever been too that cooked them right was on Coruscant . . . or what ever they are calling it nowadays.




"Food I can gaw withawt, fawr days and days. What gets *me* is the heat," complains Sloor with a much smaller swallow -- which are doing him a world of good, actually. "Statian bawrn and bred, that's me fawr sure, but the bawdy *still* wants the glaciers, the icy waters, all that gawd stuff... Thank the pawers fawr this thing," he thumps the semi-rigid surface of his chodium-cooled thermalware with a weak chuckle, "awr I'd be twin taw that burning bush back there!"  

He hands back the cantene with a grateful nod.


_«TB is silently doing the rounds some distance from the camp while they talk and rest. Stealth 18, Perception 19 (low-light + darkvision)._


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2010)

There appears to be a shallow pool about 100 meters away with several islands in the middle of it.  It appears that you'll have to cross it to make to where you need to go.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 4, 2010)

"Okay all, lets rap this up. Looking ahead, we have to cross this shallow pool ahead. As your lovely guide for this outing, I will go first... just cover me as I do, please. One never knows what is under the water." She says looking to the group to start getting read and the like.

Mir will move closer to the water and take a branch of the like, that is safe, and tests the water for an corrosiveness and any critters that may attract on motion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2010)

Mack will cover her from about 5 meters back ready to shoot anything that deserves it.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 4, 2010)

Keyton will stand at the ready and will quickly follower Mir once she's on the other side.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 4, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> "Okay all, lets rap this up."




"Slaver wawman," grumbles Sloor, but he's grinning when he says it.



Songdragon said:


> "Looking ahead, we have to cross this shallow pool ahead. As your lovely guide for this outing, I will go first... just cover me as I do, please. One never knows what is under the water."




"Let's shoot fawr the closest island fawr the first leg then, Sra. TB! You're awn circling duty."

The stealth droid rises to its maximum hover height of 3m above ground (or muddy waters, as the case may be), obviously showing off.

"And dawn't fawrget taw lawk *dawn*!"

"It *is* the rightful order of things," lightly agrees TB from its lofty position. 



perrinmiller said:


> Mack will cover her from about 5 meters back ready to shoot anything that deserves it.




...while Sloor just strides in, drawing his knuckle dusters as he goes. "Cooler, but naw mawr roof." He's clearly not too happy about this last part...


_«Sloor will trail behind Mir, a bit to her right, ready hit anything that needs hitting.  If the water goes over his waist, Sloor with toss his blaster, poncho and datapad to TB and start swimming instead._


----------



## Nebten (Jul 4, 2010)

Keyton tries to stop Sloor before he wades into the pool.
Wait, remember the previous pool of acid?

He then takes a chuck of 'shroom, and throws it into the pool to see if there is a reaction.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 4, 2010)

_« Mir was doing something similar before she strode in, but it can't hurt to double check._


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 4, 2010)

IF nothing happens to the stick/branch that Mir was using to test the waters... Mir starts across, making for the closest point of land. She still has her blade in hand as well, hoping that nothing tries to eat her today.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2010)

_<<Yeah, I think we were waiting on the stick/branch test results before entering the water.  Question, how water proof are Blaster Rifles and such?>>_

Before they get too far into the water he suggests, "Why go through the middle?  Let's just hug the shoreline as we go around the edge to the other side.  Less vulnerable that way than going straight up the middle." Mack will stay on the beach as long as possible covering the group's advance.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I'm sorry, I completely missed that part. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 5, 2010)

The water doesn't seem to be acidic from the branch, and the lack of pain when Mir sticks her foot in seems to confirm that it's safe to walk in.  The water comes about halfway up your leg as you walk through it.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 6, 2010)

Mir continues across to one of the nearest islands...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2010)

Mack still brings up the rear still alert for signs of danger behind them and on their flanks.  He wonders softly, "Sure hope she know what she's doing. Those islands could be something else instead of land for all we know.  Maybe they are man-eating lily pads or the top of a large monster's head."


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2010)

Tactical Grid.  Place yourselves on the closest island to the right hand side of the picture.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 6, 2010)

OOC: Mir will be at E-26. Need perception and/or initiative? 

1d20+8=14 Initiative 
1d20+8=21 Perception

What is the vegetation and such like on these islands? None?


----------



## Nebten (Jul 6, 2010)

Keyton lands on the island next to Mir (F27).

[sblock=Rolls] Initiative: 14, Perception: 9 [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2010)

OOC: Yes, roll for initiatives as well as Perception


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2010)

_<<Grid Ref F-30>>_
Mack steps onto the island, bringing up the rear.
Perception  (1d20+9=15)
Initiative  (1d20+8=19)


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 7, 2010)

_«Sorry for the dealy, folks, I'm back in the woods for the rest of the month!_

Sloor is at back and right of Mir, E-25

Init: 1d20+1=14,

Perception: 1d20+1=6 TB Perception 19 (if there is surprise, Sloor will use TB's Perception to avoid, as detailed in the Scavenger's Guide).


----------



## possum (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC: It doesn't say, but I would assume that they would have a little bit of small fungi on the ground of them.

The cacophony of noise created by insects and other animals makes it nearly impossible to hear the splash of your footsteps through the Felucian swamp. The open area you walk into resembles a large, shallow pool of water with narrow islands rising out of the water, looking like stepping stones that are slightly too far apart to jump across. A faint mist hangs over the swampy ground, drifting over the still pool of water.

From your glances over the water, you see and hear nothing.

Combat Info
[sblock]
Initiative Order

Surprise... 21
Mack 19
Mir 14
Keyton 14
Sloor 14

Tactical Grid






[/sblock]

Okay, I need actions from everyone as well as Perception checks, DC 21, for the "first" round.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 7, 2010)

As Mir has not noticed anything of note happening (new Perception check of 1d20+8=12) continues to cross the pool of water to the next island. 

OOC: D20 double move (assuming the water is difficult terrain to cost double? If it is not... D16)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2010)

Mack doesn't see anything either.  Since Mir appears to be unconcerned he moves across the island to cover everybody as they make their may to next island.  He steps into the water again on the other side, but only as far as his shins.

Perception Check  (1d20+9=14)
_2 Move actions to D23._


----------



## Nebten (Jul 7, 2010)

Keyton will continue on ahead, with his lightsaber in his hand but not activated.

[sblock=Actions] Double move to E20. 

Perception (1d20+7=19)

[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 8, 2010)

Sloor does the same, looking worriedly up at the sky more often then down. "Frecking planets," he grouses, "frecking *open-concept* planets..." 

TB continues to circle at his maximum altitude _«Put him four squares to the west of Sloor, please, 3 meters up»_. *It* looks in all directions.

*EDIT=* Perception 1d20+1=3. Still 19 for TB.


----------



## possum (Jul 10, 2010)

As you cautiously make your way throughout the small pond, the water suddenly explodes with movement.  Four beings burst out of the water.  Tall and muscular, this bipedal being seems to be a member of the native Felucian species. The long, slender form of a rancor’s jawbone juts down from the Felucian’s hand, and the scout’s body is barely covered by a leafy loincloth. A tangle of tendrils around his face makes it impossible to see his eyes, and the mud and other foliage plastered to his body camouflages him against the backdrop of the swamp.

The four young Felucians race at each of you, quicker than you can really react.  The first one races for Keyton and swings his blade, but it's far too wide to do any damage.  The one attacking Mack mightily swings his jawbone at the human (Ref 17, or 14 damage)  The third emerges from the swamp and charges up the island to attack Sloor.  (Ref 21 or 10 damage) and barely manages to nick the Besalisk)

Mir is set upon by another one of the Felucians, who emerges quickly from the water to her right.  She is not as surprised as the Felucian thinks and manages to evade the strike.

Seizing upon their tactical advantage, the Felucians swing again.  Keyton is barely able to dodge the jawbone, but is slightly winded from the dodge (Ref 22, 9 damage).  The second Felucian's jawbone weapon slips from his hands and into the murky water as he swings for Mack.  The being attacking Sloor manages to keep a grip on his weapon, but swings far to slow to hit the one he's attacking.  Mir is slightly glanced by the Felucian attacking her.  (Ref 25 6 dmg).

Group is next.

[sblock]





[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 10, 2010)

There is a grimace of pain across Mir's face as she takes the blow from one of the native felucians. She quickly considers her options moving herself into a guard position, and gives a warning to her companions, "Let me call upon a little friend!" She concentrates and from behind the group (A20-21) from the foliage a very large creature emerges and emits a roar of anger like no other. The beast, a rancor of extremely large size (gargantuan -2 to use the force check) stands before the felucians, hopefully enough to scare them away. Or the very least, distract them.

(( Use a force point to activate Illusion. Use the Force check to beat their Will Saves... 1d20+11=22 ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 11, 2010)

"*I'm* the dangeraws awn here, mudcrawch!" barks Sloor as his tentaculed assaillant takes his eyes away from him. The big alien picks him up by the neck and proceeds to punch him in the face, repeatedly : "Are you surrendering naw? Naw? Haw abawt naw?"


_«Grapple attempt (CRITICAL!), followed by opposed grapple check. If the grapple check is succesful, target is pinned (can't take any action until Sloor's next round and looses dex bonus to Ref defense) and takes 12 Stun damage.
1d20+4=24, 1d20+6=16, 2d6+4=12

«Critical activates Sloor's Fortune's Favor which gives him an extra standard action to be used before the end of his turn:
- If F3 is not down and doesn't surrender, punch him in the face again with his Stun knuckles: 
1d20+4=14, 2d6+4=11

- if F3 is down, MOVE to B22 then use the extra standard to CHARGE to C17 and hit the one attacking Mir. "Cawming fawr YOU, spirk!". 
Stun knuckle attack vs Ref 1d20+4=14, 2d6+4=11 (used the same roll as above)_


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2010)

_<<OOC: Just to be sure, Mack was missed, since his Ref is 20 (18ff) right? I will edit later if he actually got hit.>>_

Mack exclaims, “Nasty buggers!” as he barely manages to deflect the jaw bone off his armored forearm.  He flips the selector switch to single shot and sticks the muzzle of his blaster rifle into the creatures face (?) and pulls the trigger. The creature moves his head to the side and the blaster shot zips off into the swamp hitting some vegetation many meters away.He backs away from his opponent to cover Sloor's flank in case more of the beasties appear.
*Swift Action:* Manipulate item
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack; Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=8, 3d8+1=9) Missed
*Move Action: *Withdraw to D-25
​Edit: Got Ninja'd by Binder, but think it's okay.  After all Mack shot first!   Sorry old joke, still have my t-shirt though.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 11, 2010)

As soon as he is charged, Keyton activates his lightsaber _Snap-hiss._

After Keyton is counter-struck after his parry, he spins with the blow to deflect most of the force and counter with a swing on his own with the lightsaber.

[sblock=Actions] 
Lightsaber vs Ref (1d20+5, 2d8+1=[10, 5], [3, 7, 1]) Ref 15 for 11 pod. [/sblock] 
I don't want to harm you.


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2010)

As Mack's shot is dodged and he falls back, the Felucians seem cowered for a second as--in their eyes--a large rancor bursts into the water from seemingly nowhere.  Keyton's blade slices deeply into the side of the Felucian he's battling, causing the young scout to drop to the ground, seemingly mortally wounded.

Sloor grabs the struggling and frightened Felucian and knocks him out with one punch as he refuses to surrender.  The two remaining Felucians withdraw from the fight, hoping to get away from the rancor.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 12, 2010)

Mir maintains the concentration of her new 'pet' and has it move into the water and move slightly after the felucians fleeing. She looks over to the one on the ground before Keyton, "TB! can you see if the Felucian is still alive? And if so, administer first aid to keep him that way?"

ooc: combat is over, I assume? And do not worry, I cannot use illusion for everything. It does cost a force point to use, after all.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 12, 2010)

possum said:


> Sloor grabs the struggling and frightened Felucian and knocks him out with one punch as he refuses to surrender.




Sloor tosses him away like a ragdoll, looking for his next victim. "Cawming fawr YOU, spirk!" he shouts to the one attacking Mir.



			
				Nebten and Possum said:
			
		

> I don't want to harm you.
> 
> Keyton's blade slices deeply into the side of the Felucian he's battling, causing the young scout to drop to the ground, seemingly mortally wounded.




"A man of many facets," comments TB, dancing above on invisible strings.



possum said:


> The two remaining Felucians withdraw from the fight, hoping to get away from the rancor.




"Marbling arm-less sawns awf tadpawls!" rages Sloor, pacing back and forth. "Wanted taw make us breakfast! Breakfast!" He shoots after the fleeing spirks, missing by a wide margin and not caring... "Freck, freck, FRECK! You alright, Sra?" He glances nervously the rancor's way, then quickly glances away...

_<Response Mir?>_



Songdragon said:


> "TB! can you see if the Felucian is still alive? And if so, administer first aid to keep him that way?"
> 
> "TB, handcuffs." He snatches the silvery things out of the air and clamps then onto their newly 'surrendered' prisoner, tightening them with an unkind grin on his wide mouth. "Figure he knaws the place pretty frecksing well, right Mack man?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 12, 2010)

As soon as Mir is sure that the felucians have fled, she drops her concentration. She looks visibly taxed for her efforts and she takes a moment to regain her composure as the gargantuan rancor evaporates into the air as if it had never been.

Mir nods to Sloor, and eyes TB looking after others before the felucian that Keyton had taken down and she looks to Sloor and states in a calm voice filled with fatigue,  "You do know that we are the invaders here, not them. While the option of a more diplomatic approach was open, I am sure they are used to a more Imperial welcome and have acted accordingly."  Mir takes up one of her own medpacs and continues, "Yes we had the right to defend ourselves too. I will at least see to see if this creature is still alive."

Mir takes a deep breath and moves to the felucian and attempts to check its current state before she tries to treat it. (Treat Injury 1d20+3=6 )

ooc: Mir is merely trying to explain, not lecture. And she will take TB's *TI *after the felucian is seen too. (gotta see if he's even alive first)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2010)

_<<Likewise wondering if Withdraw meant a Move Action to disengage or just fled and gone.>>_

Mack stands ready to fire again if the natives continue to be restless., scanning the swamp.  On hearing Sloor talk to him, as usual Mack is a little distracted to completely understand on-tactical conversations right after battle and doesn't even look to see what exactly the besalisk is talking about, "His nose?  I didn't see any noses, but that blow of yours probably smashed his in anyway.  Maybe he is from around here and can tell us something, eh?"
___________________________________


----------



## possum (Jul 12, 2010)

Mir checks over the Felucian's prone form and thinks that he's likely too far gone to even try to treat (AKA, your low TI score made you completely fail at triage this time.)

"I do believe that you have made a mistake," TB says as he looks over the cut prisoner.  The droid explains that the Felucian is not at all too far gone.

As the illusion vanishes, the remaining natives, standing far away from the group look at the area and themselves with confusion.  They seem to tense up before a voice calls out from the wilderness to the west.  A voice speaking Basic.  "Wait, wait, Peace!" the human cries out as he runs into the water, racing for the space between you and the conscious Felucians.  He says something in a guttural language, likely repeating the same phrase in their native language.  He appears to be middle aged, with a scarred face and stringy graying hair.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 12, 2010)

Mir nods to TB and listens to the instruction of what she missed. (yeah, sucky roll) She looks up as a human races towards the group. She lets the others deal with him as she plays nurse to TB.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 13, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Mir nods to Sloor, and eyes TB looking after others before the felucian that Keyton had taken down and she looks to Sloor and states in a calm voice filled with fatigue,  "You do know that we are the invaders here, not them. While the option of a more diplomatic approach was open, I am sure they are used to a more Imperial welcome and have acted accordingly."




"It's *awer* grawnd naw, Sra," contradict the big alien matter-of-factly. He's still gripping his gun and seems ready to use it too.



perrinmiller said:


> "His nose?  I didn't see any noses, but that blow of yours probably smashed his in anyway.  Maybe he is from around here and can tell us something, eh?"




"Naw why didn't I think awf-" begins the besalisk, friendly sarcasm set on high, but just then...



possum said:


> "Wait, wait, Peace!" the human cries out as he runs into the water, racing for the space between you and the conscious Felucians.  He says something in a guttural language, likely repeating the same phrase in their native language.  He appears to be middle aged, with a scarred face and stringy graying hair.




"Aw, a peace-talker. Let me handle this." Sloor slings his captive cross-body and strides forth. Stopping 2 meters away from grey guy, he quite deliberately holsters his blaster before he begins. "These spirks attacked us withawt prawvawcatian. We want reparatians, peace man, and we want it NAW!" is his opening statement, complete with strong gestures and a steady glare at the tentacled survivors on the other side of the clearing.


_EDIT= *Songdragon*, please roll Help Another on TI and calc the HPs granted to your wounded attacker. As requested, and behind Sloor's back, I might add , TB will do the main job with a Take 10._


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2010)

"Please forgive them," the man says as Sloor approaches them.  "They are both young and foolish.  No doubt that they mistook you for Imperials due to the majority of you being human.  Sadly, after all that has been happening, the feeling that human equals Imperial save for those you can trust; it seems to prevalent among the youth.

I must know, however, there's not a lot of humans on this planet, other than myself and the Imperials.  Why have you come to this planet?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 13, 2010)

(( Aid another for TB's Treat Injury, 1d20+3=5 Unsuccessful. Really do not this medical stuff it would seem.  )) Mir helps TB the best way she can...


----------



## Nebten (Jul 13, 2010)

There is regret in Keytons eyes after seeing how easily the Felucian fell. He doesn't get in the way of TB or Mir as they try to stabilize the youngster.

Keyton turns off his lightsaber and clips it back to his belt as he goes to stand beside Sloor. 

I hope they forgive us, we were only defending ourselves. The vegitation in this area is already deadly, so we assumed its inhabitants are equally so. 

As to your question, as of now I will say that we are not Imperials nor do we wish any further harm to your 'friends.' But I must ask a similar question in return, who are you and what are you doing here? Since you speak the natives language, I can percieve that you've been here for some time.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

Mack figures that maybe he should pop his helmet, no small wonder that he is mistaken as an imperial trooper. Afterward, he hangs to on the hook he had made. 

He still has his blaster rifle ready, but muzzle pointed down.  He remains alert and makes sure that he always has a clear shot at the Felucians, not letting one of his companions get in the way if things go sour quickly.
___________________________________


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2010)

"Long enough," he says.  "Name's Vazus Mandrake.  I was a hired gun for the Separatists during the war, and my unit was wiped out by the clones a few months ago.  The natives took me in, taught me their language.  A couple of them even learned mine."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 14, 2010)

"Fawrgive? Youth?" puzzles Sloor, a bit annoyed that this has turned into a comitee meeting.  "You fr- spirks have never raised children have you? They gawt taw wark fawr their fawrgiveness - wark! - if they're ever gawing taw learn taw be men! You, awver there - yeah, the lanky awn in frawnt - yes, YOU - cawme awver here - here!"
_
«Assuming the felucian does come:_
"(You want taw translate what I just said, peace man?)" Sloor casually shifts the sliding body of their accomplice back in place on his shoulder and plants his feet, the very picture of an immovable object...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2010)

Mack remains alert and just in case Sloor manages to provoke a resumption of hostilities.
___________________________________


----------



## Nebten (Jul 15, 2010)

And you have never been off the station, Keyton has said in response to Sloor. We are foreigners to their lands and look like their enemies. They were trying to gain the advantage, and they did. But a peaceful resolution has been found and we are going to take advantage of that. 

My name is Keyton. We are here to investiage resent Imperial activity. We have a general idea of where they are located, but any assistance would be welcomed. I can't promise anything, but we might be able to get them to stop harrasing the Felucians.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 16, 2010)

Nebten said:


> And you have never been off the station, Keyton has said in response to Sloor. We are foreigners to their lands and look like their enemies. They were trying to gain the advantage, and they did. But a peaceful resolution has been found and we are going to take advantage of that.




Things have not improved in the ‘sense’ departement, it seems: “A third party shawting ‘Peace, peace!’ is a resawlutian taw exactly nawthing, slicer baw. (Naw awffense,)” he segs towards the grizzled old human. “Look at *them*, for frek’s sake - *them*, not *him* -: you just cut up awn awf their friends and I punched their cawsin’s face intaw mush. Think abawt that fawr three secands straight... Naw, either they did us wrang, or we did *them* wrang - awn awr the awther - and I sure as frek knaw which awn awf thawse *I’m* picking! You, here, now, please.” That last being directed at the same felucian.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2010)

Mack still remains alert for trouble but does pipe up in a wry tone, "Well, we might have been trespassing for all we know.  But I didn't see any posted signs, not that it would matter.  For all we know we just walked through there frakkin' nursery and stepped on their eggs."  

In Mack's mind, he is thinking these Felucian's might be amphibian and akin to frogs, but he doesn't know any better either.
___________________________________


----------



## possum (Jul 16, 2010)

Vazus translates Sloor's first statement to the two remaining Felucians: all of it...  One of them slowly walks towards the Besalisk, standing centimeters away from him.  He speaks in his language to Sloor.  "He says that he may be young, but he is no longer a child.  You might want to..." Vazus translates as the lone Felucian sends a punch towards Sloor's gut.  The Besalisk's lower arms manage to block the strike, however.

The lone conscious Felucian looks on at his compatriot, watching but not participating in the actions of his superior.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 16, 2010)

Mir sighs and looks to TB and shakes her head at the male posturing, "Men."

She then stands up and looks over at both the Felucian and Besalisk before anymore trouble can start... with her hands on her hips and in what may look and sound like a motherly tone for when children get into trouble, "Boys! You will stop this, *now*!" Her glare remains on Sloor, "Before my companion returns and has to do it for me." Hoping the threat of a Rancor settles the Felucian down and that of the Force, Sloor. 

"This gets us nowhere. Either we discuss the matter with this gentleman," motions to Vazus, "Or we move on. The mission is a tad more important then whose is bigger."

Mir then nods in a polite manner to Vazus.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 18, 2010)

possum said:


> "He says that he may be young, but he is no longer a child.  You might want to..." Vazus translates as the lone Felucian sends a punch towards Sloor's gut.  The Besalisk's lower arms manage to block the strike, however.




Sloor grins his predatory grin: he's starting to *like* this one. "Well then, take respansability fawr your actians," and he punches him back, bare-handed "Like a *man*!"


_«If the felucian doesn't have Martial Arts, then this is Sloor's attack of opportunity and he'll Ready his next HtoH attack with a "If felucian attacks" trigger. 1d20+4=8, 1d6+4=10. Also a miss (well they can't *all* be criticals )._



Songdragon said:


> Mir sighs and looks to TB and shakes her head at the male posturing, "Men."




The droid subtly nods, though it feels obliged to specify, somewhat apologicaly... "Organics."



Songdragon said:


> "Boys! You will stop this, *now*!" [snippety] "This gets us nowhere. Either we discuss the matter with this gentleman," motions to Vazus, "Or we move on. The mission is a tad more important then whose is bigger."




"Mine," replies the besalisk with absolute assurance. "And we *are* making prawgress, Sra. A guide's nice, sure, but warriawrs like *this* at awer backs...?" he chuckles "Think awn it, Sra. Imagine the scene..." 

The whole time, his eyes remain casually locked with the felucian's green peepers _<I'm assuming>_.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2010)

Mach asks Mir, "Do you happen to know anything about these natives?  Perhaps they are a little war-like and primitive, and an individual test of strength might actually be just what we need.  It doesn't appear to be causing a complete resumption of hostilities.  Back in the unit, there is always a pecking order and you have to establish it somehow.  Perhaps Vazus will shed some light on this.  He doesn't appear to be concerned."
___________________________________


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 19, 2010)

"Saw, you and me 'kid'," challenges a grinning Sloor, feet planted, four arms spread and ready. "Winner leads the charge against the imperials!"

As the felucian tries to engage, Sloor uses his READIED action to haul him over his head, flip him upside-down and *toss him at the water at his feet*! 

There is a mighty splash.


_«AKA as a PIN maneuver: 16 to hit, if the felucian can't beat a 16 on a grapple test, then 10 damage and kid felucian can't act on his next turn. 1d20+4=16, 1d20+6=16, 1d6+4=10. Let's say its non-lethal damage, represented by the water impact, since this is a friendly strength contest and all._


----------



## possum (Jul 20, 2010)

With a large splash, the challenging Felucian loses his contest and is thrown into the water.  He spends a few seconds under the shallow water before slowly getting up.  He speaks something in his native language which Vazus interprets as surrender.

"Now that that's over," Vazus says to the rest of the group.  "I suggest we head over to the village.  You can rest for a short while there, and I may have something that can help you there."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2010)

Mach comes up behind Sloor and gives him a friendly congratulatory pat on the back, "You sure know how to make splashing impression, huh?  Not afraid to make waves either."

He dons his helmet again and prepares to continue the trek, heading towards the Felucian village, wondering what this _'something'_ Vazus mentioned might be.  He shares his thoughts with the besalisk, "I kinda hope this _*something_* is an airspeeder or even better yet an AT-AT walker, Both items could be useful.  Of course while we are wishing, a ground to space Ion cannon might be more important for our getaway when we need to leave."
___________________________________


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 20, 2010)

Mir will aid the hurt felucian, if he/she has regained enough to be mobile. And come along with the others to the village with Vazus.


----------



## possum (Jul 21, 2010)

The trek to the village takes around half an hour, with Vazus speaking to you all along the way.  He correctly surmises that you mean to venture into the Imperial facility nearby.  He says that he has something else that will help with the facility, but he's not carrying it on him "for obvious reasons."

Eventually, you reach the village, a small by galactic core standards settlement carved out of the giant fungi littering the area.  The other villagers mill about the area, and look at you curiously and are somewhat alert.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 21, 2010)

EDIT= Oops, took too long to compose this apparently. 



perrinmiller said:


> Mach comes up behind Sloor and gives him a friendly congratulatory pat on the back, "You sure know how to make splashing impression, huh?  Not afraid to make waves either."




"Refreshing," agrees the Besalisk with a victor's grin. Distracting too... Now- now it's back to frecking planet duty... Sloor circles one heavily muscled arm around the beaten felucian and starts walking towards the village, "Saw what's your name, kid?" he asks before tapping himself in the chest with another hand, "Sloor Sanbraiz. Sla-oo-ruh... And what's this trouble with the imperials anyway?"


_«Try to communicate as best they can, through gestures and such, since Kid Felucian seems to understand some  of what they're saying anyways. GATHER INFORMATION 1d20+8=18_



perrinmiller said:


> Mack dons his helmet again and prepares to continue the trek, heading towards the Felucian village, wondering what this _'something'_ Vazus mentioned might be.  He shares his thoughts with the besalisk, "I kinda hope this _*something_* is an airspeeder or even better yet an AT-AT walker, Both items could be useful.  Of course while we are wishing, a ground to space Ion cannon might be more important for our getaway when we need to leave."




"Wish fawr a gift-wrapped admiral," suggests the always practical alien, though he punctuates it with a friendly knock on Mack's armor.

Back at the original scene, TB calmly picks up the unconscious felucian its owner was formerly wearing on one shoulder and hauls him into a carrying position, its spindly manipulator surprisingly strong for their size. "He and the wounded one should awaken shortly, miss Mir. Neither of their lives are in danger." Its glowing optics scan over the retreating backs of Sloor, Mack and Keyton... "No more so than present circonstances dictates anyway," it wrily amends.


_«Scene change, so I suggest we assume TB patches up all those that want patching. Sloor gains back 9 HP for a total 23/24. No medpac used. Please correct me if I'm assuming too much, Possum._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "Wish fawr a gift-wrapped admiral," suggests the always practical alien, though he punctuates it with a friendly knock on Mack's armor.



Mack chuckles, "Yeah, that would help make this mission mighty easy now wouldn't it."

--------------------------------

Mack brings up the rear, scanning the village for anything threatening, "Sloor, it looks kinda quaint if you like mushrooms and fungi for decor. While we are here relaxing, maybe they have more fun and games you can play.  'Toss the Felucian' seemed to go over pretty well, maybe they like 'Ring Around the Toadstool' too." 

___________________________________


----------



## Nebten (Jul 21, 2010)

Keyton will help up the one he wounded and assist in carrying him to the village if the native allows him. He also asks TB to take care of the wound that was inflicted upon him during the fight (auto 9 hps, right? I should be a full then)

Once they get to the village, Keyton reaches out with his hand and moves his fingers as if he was lightly playing a piano. 

Any help you can provide us would be greatly appricated. Is there any chance we could talk to the leader? Perhaps the locals could provide a distraction for us for our mission.


----------



## possum (Jul 22, 2010)

OOC: Perceptions, please.

You're not long in the village before an elderly looking--or at least you think he or she may be elderly--approaches you and Mandrake.  He speaks something to the able-bodied Felucian who quickly carries his lightsaber-wounded companion away.

"He asks you why you are here," Vazus translates, adding that the chief wishes to hear you speak the words, even if he cannot understand them.

Mir and Keyton hear strange gutteral whispers as the chief stares straight into your eyes.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 22, 2010)

(Perception... 1d20+8=21)

Mir looks back at the Chief and answers, "We are here on Felucia to rescue an asset from an Imperial installation not far from here. And if all works out for the best, cause a little havoc for them as well. After, depart." She pauses a moment and continues by asking, "If it is not too much to impose of you, is there any aid you can give us?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Mack hasn't let his guard down since entering the village, but he lets the others do the talking.

<<OOC: Perception Check 1d20+9=24 >>
___________________________________


----------



## Nebten (Jul 22, 2010)

It is our hopes that this man will help us in bringing down the Empire and one day leave your planet in peace. 

Keyton tries to remain calm during the conversation. He maintains eye contact, but tries to reach out with the Force to focus in on the whispers.

[sblock=Perception] 
Perception (1d20+7=21) [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 23, 2010)

"Saw basically, we're breaking a friend awf a friend awt awf prisan," translates Sloor. "Tall, green and graspy's already agreed taw help taw." He jerks a thumb towards Kid Felucian with an innocent look.


----------



## possum (Jul 23, 2010)

You can all hear the crying of what are likely children from an edge of the camp.  The chief looks at you after Vazus translates.

"The chief says that he believes you, and wishes you the best of luck during your mission.  The Empire, he says, has been a blight upon the planet ever since they have arrived.  He wants to warn you that what you have seen so far is but a fraction of what Felucia has to offer in terms of dangers.  He also says that Verimak, the young warrior that the Besalisk wrestled with, has volunteered to lead you towards the base."


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Mir bows her head in a respectful manner towards the Chief, "Thank you." She smiles at the Chief and continues, "Felucia, while dangerous, is most beautiful. Once all this Imperial stuff is taken care of, I would really like to come back and do a nice piece on it for the Intergalactic Geographic. Which is a medium that lets millions of sentients see recordings of interesting and exotic places from all over the galaxy. Some might even prove to be, educational."

"Would there be anything that you or your people can tell us of this Imperial facility?" She looks to the human, "Or anything that you could share with us Vazus"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 24, 2010)

possum said:


> "The chief says [snippety].  He also says that Verimak, the young warrior that the Besalisk wrestled with, has volunteered to lead you towards the base."




"Gawd awn you," exclaims Sloor with a friendly shove. "Bring your friends alang!"



Songdragon said:


> "Would there be anything that you or your people can tell us of this Imperial facility?" She looks to the human, "Or anything that you could share with us Vazus"



"A hawver sled?" prompts the four-armed one.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "A hawver sled?" prompts the four-armed one.



With Mir and the others handling things with the higher ups in the village, Mack only adds in his suggestion following Sloor's request, "Or an AT-AT walker?"

Mack's curiosity is aroused by the sound of crying children, _that's funny.  I would have thought tap pole like things wouldn't have crying kids.__  Wonder what that noise is. _ Since no one said he couldn't, he starts to wander in the direction of the sounds to investigate.
___________________________________


----------



## possum (Jul 25, 2010)

"Well..." Vazus says as two of the village's guests mention military transports.  "Kybucks..."  The word brings to mind small, bipedal mammals that likely couldn't support your weight.  "Well, specially bred Kybucks meant to support the weight of a standard humanoid."

Mack walks through the village, eventually finding a small, hollowed out mushroom.  Inside of the mushroom are the source of the cries, four ill looking children laying in the cots.  An adult Felucian is in there with them, diong his or her best to sooth their suffering.  Their skin has turned to a sickly gray and their muscles have atrophied heavily.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 25, 2010)

possum said:


> "Well..." Vazus says as two of the village's guests mention military transports.  "Kybucks..."  The word brings to mind small, bipedal mammals that likely couldn't support your weight.  "Well, specially bred Kybucks meant to support the weight of a standard humanoid."




"Awh freck," is Sloor's heartfelt comment.... "Alright, shaw me," he growls after a pause, teeth tight.

"This is a scene that must be seen." TB gleefully locks step with its owner as the besalisk hooks two arms around their guide, half-dragging him along as well. 

"You're cawming alang too, Verimak man. We'll suffer tawgether."

_
«Sloor will try out some kybuck riding, no doubt with hilarious results.  Riding rolls: 1d20=1, 1d20=7, 1d20=3, 1d20=4, 1d20=1 Bloody... Sloor is WALKING!_


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 25, 2010)

"Kybucks?" Mir asks in a questioning fashion. She then watches Sloor and such... and oh does she try hard not to laugh at the besalisk attempting to ride, but cannot stop herself.

She looks about and spots Mack across the village, "What have you found?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Mack calls out to Mir and asks for TB, "Guys we need some medical assistance over here.  TB your services are most likely required."

Mack is sorry he missed the besalisk's dsiplay of kybuck riding.  
___________________________________


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 26, 2010)

Mir's tone turns serious as she moves to see what is wrong. As she gets to the hollowed out mushroom and spots the sickly kiddies she looks back to TB and the others as she is now concerned. She looks back to Vazus, "What is wrong here?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

Mack looks on while Mir investigates the situation, with TB's help.  He leaves his helmet on, _whatever it is,  I hope it's not contagious. They don't look so good. Wonder if this has anything to do with the Imperials here? 

_Taking a look at the surrounding terrain of the Felucian landscape he considers, _you know? I won't put it past the fragheads to try biological warfare to tame this planet._ He trusts Mir's expertise to get to the bottom of the situation.

_<< I think we can assume TB takes a 10 for his checks without needing BinderFred to say so, since he's sort of AFK.>>_
___________________________________


----------



## possum (Jul 27, 2010)

"They are contagious," Vazus replies but quickly adds "but apparently only to Felucians.  I've been fine and I've been in here several times.  It might be the Empire or it might not," he adds.  "Truth is that I don't know."

TB continues to work on the children, but the droid warns that it'll likely take all day.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 28, 2010)

I think that would be fine. Besides, it gives us time to go over what our hosts know about the local Imperials and for us to get used to our new . . .friends, Keyton states with regards to the kybucks. If they are good enough for Master Yoda, they are good enough for me.

[sblock]






[/sblock]

Keyton then turns back to Vazus, When you and the cheiftian has some time, myself and possibly Mir would like to talk to him in private.


----------



## possum (Jul 28, 2010)

"Very well," Vazus says.  "Meet him in the largest mushroom in the village.  I'll be along shortly."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2010)

Mack replies to TB, "Well, looks like you are being given the time to do a good job, TB.  Don't frag it up.  They might feed you to the acid swap and we wouldn't like that would we."

Hearing that Keyton is requesting a private meeting with chieftain, Mack gives the Jedi a questioning look, but it's hidden with his helmet on.   Realizing this he asks politely, "What's up Key? There a reason you don't want us all there at your private meeting?"
___________________________________


----------



## Nebten (Jul 28, 2010)

Just that I didn't think that you would be interested. I was going to ask the chief if he had any insight on the Force. A planet so abundant with natural life, typically somebody who has rose to a place of power has some knowledge of it. If there was anything he can share, whether it would be philosophies or meditation forms, would be a benifit. With many of the Jedi gone, finding mentors can be difficult. If you want to sit in, that is fine. Maybe we'll find a way to talk with the mushrooms.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Mir grins at Keyton's last comments and adds, "I have seen many interesting things done with plants. I will meet with the Chief as well, there is something more about him. I would like to be quick about it though, I wish to help TB with the children. I am sure he could use an assistant."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 29, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<< I think we can assume TB takes a 10 for his checks without needing BinderFred to say so, since he's sort of AFK.>>_



_
«I now realize that wasn't so clear, but when I said "next week" I meant, you know, next week. _



perrinmiller said:


> Mack calls out to Mir and asks for TB, "Guys we need some medical assistance over here.  TB your services are most likely required."






Nebten said:


> I think that would be fine. Besides, it gives us time to go over what our hosts know about the local Imperials and for us to get used to our new . . .friends, Keyton states with regards to the kybucks. If they are good enough for Master Yoda, they are good enough for me.




Sloor staggers into the conversation just about then, wet from his falls and with one side of his moss-splattered poncho stuck in an unlikely place. He shakes his head, drops down to the floor and takes in the scene..... "All fawr stawpping fawr the day, spirks, but what the frek? We're nursemaids naw?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> _«I now realize that wasn't so clear, but when I said "next week" I meant, you know, next week. _



_<<OOC: No you were clear, I said "sorta".  >>_



Binder Fred said:


> Sloor staggers into the conversation just  about then, wet from his falls and with one side of his moss-splattered  poncho stuck in an unlikely place. He shakes his head, drops down to the  floor and takes in the scene..... "All fawr stawpping fawr the day, spirks, but what the frek? We're nursemaids naw?"



Mack teases Sloor, "Yep, here's your pointy white hat, miss"  Then a little more seriously, "Well, being friendly and helpful might get us some more assistance of a *tactical* nature.  Like that airspeeder or AT-AT Walker we wanted. Scoring brownie points can't hurt either."

Hearing that Keyton going to talk about that Force mumbo jumbo he replies, "I see.  No, I am not too interested in that discussion.  But I should be present for the tactical issues and our review of the available intel."

He eyes the bruises on Sloor's backside.  He is not too sure about riding the kybucks after observing the results.  But if given the time to kill before moving on, he might as well try his hand, but not wanting to appear the fool, he will take it easy and cautious when he does later.
_
<<Take 10 on Ride +3 for 13>>_
___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 29, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> "Well, being friendly and helpful might get us some more assistance of a *tactical* nature.  Like that airspeeder or AT-AT Walker we wanted. Scoring brownie points can't hurt either."[/COLOR]




"Frecking pumped-up mudrats is all we get," grumbles the battered alien. "And I ain't riding any brawnies either." Anything for a pause from the unending mushroom smell at *this* point... Speaking of, "Don't suppawse you fawlks have a nice square rawm sawmwhere, daw you?"

<Response Verimak?>



perrinmiller said:


> He eyes the bruises on Sloor's backside.  He is not too sure about riding the kybucks after observing the results.  But if given the time to kill before moving on, he might as well try his hand, but not wanting to appear the fool, he will take it easy and cautious when he does later.




Sloor stands by the side-lines, arms crossed, and shouts out grining advice on what NOT to do: "Stay away frawm the neck, Mack man, away frawm the neck! Skragard'll try taw headbutt you!"


----------



## Nebten (Jul 30, 2010)

When the time is right and the people have gathered together, Keyton will start the discussion.

Honored Chief, myself and Mir are students of what we call The Force. We belief it is an energy field created by all living creatures that surrounds us and binds the galaxy together. I feel that you are aware of what I speak about, even though you may call it something else. I also feel that you may have some control of how to use the Force too.

 At one time, there were many teachers and users of the Force in the galaxy. Now their number are very few. While our time here is short, myself and Mir wish to obtain any insight you may have in how you use the Force.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 30, 2010)

Mir nods to the Chief in agreement with Keyton. She patiently waits and listens to any words of wisdom that the can be offered.


----------



## possum (Jul 31, 2010)

Verimak cannot respond to Sloor, nor even understand what he is saying, for Vazus has joined the chief, Mir and Keyton.

"He says that he believes much of the same things," Vazus translates, "and that he has seen those likely of your order during the last rain.  As for insights...  He has learned something that he wishes to teach you," Vazus says after the chief pauses for a bit.  OOC: For free, you gain the Force power Force Blast from the Force Unleashed Campaign Guide.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 31, 2010)

After some instruction and practice of the new ability Mir will offer to teach the Felucian Chief *Cloak*, if he does not already know it. With a nod of respect to a Master of the Force, "Thank you for your teachings, they have been most insightful. Perhaps one day I shall return, to learn more of your ways. As well, to see the wonders Felucia has to offer"

"If you will excuse me, I wish to aid the droid with the children that have fallen ill." Mir will then return to help TB.

((ooc: Wow... cool stuff. ))


----------



## Nebten (Aug 1, 2010)

Taking the teachings to heart, Keyton thanks the Chief. In response, Keyton offers to teach him the Jedi Code and how its mantra is used in meditative practices. Keyton will also show the Chief his lightsaber and some basic stances, if he so desires. Keyton exchange information as long the Chief is willing to entertain him.

After his meeting, Keyton will talk to Vazus stating, "You said you had something else that may help us with the facility? Shall I gather the others so that you can show us what it is?"

After


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 1, 2010)

After Mack takes some of the besalisk's advice, whether it works or not, perhaps he has the hang of it by the time Mir and Keyton finish their chat with the chief.  

Afterward, rubbing his backside from the chaffing and bouncing he limbers up a little bit to make sure everything is in working order, "Alright then, perhaps riding these 'bucks will be okay."  But inside he still thinks, _still would rather have that airspeeder or AT-AT Walker though_. 

He makes himself readily available for the tactical planning and discussion of intel that he mentioned he was interested in being a part of.

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Aug 1, 2010)

"Gather the others and wait right here," Vazus says as he heads towards his quarters.  He returns with a medium-sized explosive charge.  "This here will take care of that facility, if placed inside," he says.  "If I'd have had the beingpower, I would have planted this weeks ago."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 2, 2010)

"Is this on a remote or timer?" Mir asks Vazus.

"If not can this be done? She asks the more mechanically inclined of the party.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

Mack says, "Well, let me take a look at it," and takes out his Mechanical Interface Visor to examine the detonator and device itself.

"I am pretty sure that I can put it in place to properly do its job.  I might even get lucky and place it real well to bring the whole facility crashing in."

_<<Take 10 on Mechanics +9 for 19, should be routine enough to tell me about the detonator, trigger, and approximate damage output, I would think.>>_

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Aug 4, 2010)

It's definitely a big bomb, and it will likely take a small-sized facility down.  It's set on a timer, that you can easily see.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Mack examines the timer and ensures it is not set and running. He informs the others, "Well, I think this will do the job. I suppose I better hang on to it." 

Putting it aside he turns to Vazus and says, "Thanks for this.  It should be very useful.  What can you tell us about the facility itself?  Layout, defenses, numbers of personnel, or any other useful intel, would be great."

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Aug 6, 2010)

"I haven't really gotten a good luck at it, to be honest," Vazus says.  "It's two stories tall, with one large blast door.  The only defenses I could see was a large turret near the door."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2010)

_<<OOC: Going to take a liberty here on the scene and assume that the Felucians will come to our planning session.>>_

Mack looks around the table at his companions and then asks Vazus, "Can we get the Felucian scout or guide in here?  And anyone else that might have useful intel would be great as well."   While he waits he gathers some of the little items scattered around and begins placing them on the cleared space of the table to start making a mock-up of the facility and its surroundings.

Once everyone is present Mack starts pointing out what things represent and getting the positions right, "Okay. This is the facility and this is the turret.  Are these positions roughly correct and where's the door?  Okay. Thanks."

"Now, about this turret. Can someone point out what they think its fields of fire are and where the blind spots might be in its coverage?"  Mack uses the little items to mark this data on the mock-up.

"Okay, what's the terrain like?  Any significant cover to used and where is it?"  He marks this on the mock-up as well.  "That should do it for the terrain.  Does anyone know if the facility has an underground section?  Maybe someone observed the facility during the construction process and had a peek."

Mack stands there looking at the mock-up and rubs the stubble on his chin as he considers.  He asks more questions with the aid of Vazus interpreting, "So which direction is our ingress from? What are we looking at for imperial patrols in the area?  Your scouts must have seen or had contact with them, correct?  Any mechanical units, like walkers or speeders? I would like to know about night time activities as well.  Is it safe to travel at night around here?"

"Are there any good spots for us to set up a hidden observation post to survey the facility's surroundings safely? Whenever any of the Felucian's have approached the facility what was the imperial's response?  How do you suppose they detected them and how far away from the facility were they?"

"Other than our guide here are we having anyone else coming with us on this operation?  I am thinking a diversion or distraction might be very useful."

[sblock=OOC] Sorry to ask you a lot of questions at once but I figure it better to get them all out there and answered in one shot in the PbP environment.  Also I am trying to role-play this properly.  Mack would want to thoroughly plan this operation.  I am thinking that with enough accurate intel from the locals we should be able to have a fairly accurate picture of the situation.  He would pick their brains until he was sure he had every available nugget of information.  

From a meta-game point of view this would probably translate into a look at the next Tac Grid of the outside of the facility.  And basic tactical information regarding what the opposition is going to look like.[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 6, 2010)

Mir watches and listens to what Mack has to say while she takes a break from helping TB with the children. She adds, "I do hope that there is another way in. In how it was described, that front door does make for easy entry. I might be able to help getting close with my abilities, but it does not last long."


----------



## Nebten (Aug 8, 2010)

What would be the odds that they have a back door . Maybe they have scouts. If we are able to ambush the scouts, take their armor, we might be able to get through those blast doors. Once inside, the ruse maybe short lived but we can last longer inside then a frontal assault.


----------



## possum (Aug 8, 2010)

Verimak, having entered the meeting during the interim, begins speaking as Mack's questions are translated.  He mentions something about a secret door that he discovered while hunting near the area a week or two ago.


----------



## possum (Aug 9, 2010)

Verimak, having entered the meeting during the interim, begins speaking as Mack's questions are translated.  He mentions something about a secret door that he discovered while hunting near the area a week or two ago.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2010)

Mack marks the location of the secret door on the mock-up and smiles at the Felucian's contribution. "So maybe we don't need a diversion to go in the front door after all."

Through the translator Mack asks, "Can we reach this secret door without being observed by the turret?  Also do your hunters have any other information on imperial activity?"
 
[sblock=OOC]Eh? After all of the questions I asked, Songdragon's and Nebten's is the only one to be answered?
Most important questions:
1. Night time operations, practical or not.
2. Imperial patrols, exist or not? Do they have mech units with them?
3. Does the facility have any early warning? Should be answerable if the they responded to the Felucian's getting close.
4. Any other Felucian's besides the guide going with us?[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Aug 11, 2010)

Vazus answers the rest of the questions, now free of the interuption of the scout.  He explains that there isn't any real difference in patrols during night and day, and there doesn't seem to be that huge of a presence--at least visible.  He's seen at least one of the new AT-STs, and believes that there may be a few of the RTs still around in the base.  There have been speeder bike patrols in the jungle, but they've never gotten close to their hidden village.

Verimak was never seen, and he admits the entrance was actually a half-broken grate that leads inside.  He also says that he will be the only one accompaning the group.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Mack nods appreciatively while listening to the man share his information.  Afterward, he remarks, "AT-STs and maybe some RTs too, huh?  That's frakkin great, and me without a grenade launcher.  Well, best bet is to avoid them since you don't have an AT version tucked away here in the village. I am not too stealthy, but can Verimak get us to this secret passage without being spotted or discovered?  That would be the best course of action."  

The soldier turns to his companions and asks, "Any other ideas? Can you make us invisible with those mystical powers of yours, Miss Mir?"
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 12, 2010)

Mir smiles and considers the thought a moment. "If needed I could come up with suitable camouflage for say... 10 seconds or so. While I know how to hide myself sight, I was never taught to hide others. Perhaps something I could work on, but not something for the mission at hand. Sorry." she says with a wry grin.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Mack doesn't show any disappointment with Mir's answer, his mind already looking for another solution.  He turns to the Felucian scout and asks with the help of the translator, "Since you are adept at sneaking in close, can you help us with some camouflage to help us blend in with the terrain on our approach." He hopes this will not mean dressing up as a man size mushroom, bringing to mind a costume akin to a teenager dressed up as a hot dog for his after school part-time job.
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Aug 13, 2010)

This folliage can act as cover enough. AT-STs and RT's won't be of much use of a small force like ours. If they only think the way in is the front doors, then that will be were their main focus will be. I think we have a starting of an assault but without knowledge of the insides, we are probably going to have to wing once we get to the base.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2010)

Mack nods in agreement, "Affirmative, you are probably right, Keyton.  Everything will have to be improvised once we are inside.  The only thing we can be sure about, is that we have a device that can bring the whole thing down once we are ready to leave.  Flexibility will be the name of the game when inside.  Anything else we can think of, or are we ready to finish up our business here in the village and get some rest before this op begins?" 
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Aug 13, 2010)

DC 10 Perception checks, please.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2010)

_<<Take 10?  No, huh?  1d20+7=17.  LOL, rolled a 10 anyway.>>_

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Aug 13, 2010)

[sblock=Perception] 
Perception (1d20+7=20) [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 14, 2010)

(( Perception 1d20+8=24 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2010)

<<OOC: I think we are still without Binder, but I am sure he wouldn't begrudge the GM rolling Sloor's and TB's checks to keep things moving.  >>


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 14, 2010)

Perception Sloor: 1d20+1=15
Perception TB: 19 Lowlight, Darkvision

_
«Just got back! Will be reading the backlog of posts during the weekend and should have a catch-up post for you guys sometimes tomorrow, I think._


----------



## possum (Aug 14, 2010)

You all hear the signature whine of a speederbike somewhere in the distance.  Vazus' head snaps up.  "Serves me right for tempting fate..." he mutters as he leaves the hut.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 14, 2010)

"Oh, joy..." follows Vazus out of the hut...


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2010)

Mack grabs his helmet and puts in on as he follows after Mir, but he stops at the doorway and asks, "If the imperials come into the village, wouldn't be better for us foreigners to say out of sight. It might be safer for the villagers. If they actually start something in the village, we can step in and ambush them." 
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 15, 2010)

*[Catching up]*


Songdragon said:


> Mir grins at Keyton's last comments and adds, "I have seen many interesting things done with plants. I will meet with the Chief as well, there is something more about him. I would like to be quick about it though, I wish to help TB with the children. I am sure he could use an assistant."




"Any help would be appreciated," confirms the droid, to which it adds a pointed-resigned look towards its owner.

"I'll be 'helping' myself taw sawme rest," confirms a kybuck-weary Sloor, completely oblivious. He cants himself by the wall, well outside the imaginary range of squiggly tentacular viruses, but still inside TB's scanning range (this ain't no secure zone after all). "And dan't spend taw much awf the supplies, alright?" he grumbles once Mir is well out of earshot. "Thawse things cawst!"


_«Sloor rests._

*[Present]*


perrinmiller said:


> Mack nods in agreement, "Affirmative, you are probably right, Keyton.  Everything will have to be improvised once we are inside.  The only thing we can be sure about, is that we have a device that can bring the whole thing down once we are ready to leave.  Flexibility will be the name of the game when inside.  Anything else we can think of, or are we ready to finish up our business here in the village and get some rest before this op begins?"




"Well, maybe I'm still asleep," mentions a yawning-stretching Sloor, "but I gawt taw admit I missed the part awn haw we find awer 'friend' -- are you slicing the infaw awt awf the cawmps awnce we get there awr what, Mack man...? And I'm guessing we're getting ALL the prisawners awt instead awf just the awne?" That wouldn't have been *his* choice, but that *would* explain why they don't need to know where the admiral is exactly, wouldn't it? "Prisawn breakawt then? Find the armawry, free everyawne, arm them, break out straight fawr the jungle guns blazing and blaw the place up behind us?" A pause while he considers *that* plan, now fully awake -- although he sort of wishes he wasn't (Nobody cares for low and quiet anymore... Frek!) "You spirks daw realize there's a star destrawyer hawvering abawve awer heads, right?"

Just then they all hear the signature whine of a speederbike somewhere in the distance. [etc]



perrinmiller said:


> Mack grabs his helmet and puts in on as he follows after Mir, but he stops at the doorway and asks, "If the imperials come into the village, wouldn't be better for us foreigners to say out of sight. It might be safer for the villagers. If they actually start something in the village, we can step in and ambush them."




"Hide it is," confirms Sloor, all business. "I'll gaw grab the drawid, you find us a place taw hide." He looks *up*, even as he's stepping *out*, "Awn the roofs maybe? Nawbawdy ever looks there." He quickly communicates the plan to Mir and Vazus as he hustles by them, pointing them back towards Mack if they want any details.


_«Go get TB and bring it back to wherever Mack and co have decided to hide. Check out the door before stepping out (both on his way out of the planning hut and on his way out of the children's hut with TB), and use Stealth to remain unseen during these movements if need be._


----------



## Nebten (Aug 15, 2010)

It would be best if the Imps don't know about this village at all. Last thing anybody would want is a battalion of troops and an AT-ST marching in here.

Keyton follows behind with lightsaber in hand.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Mack thinks about Keyton's reply, _Frak! forgot about his white knight complex and habit of just charging into the face of danger_.  He asks quickly,  "Vazus, is there any evidence that the imperials know about the Felucian's existence on this planet? Mir, we might need an illusion or something, that scout on the speeder must not be able to report seeing us and particularly any lightsabers."

The soldier gets his weapon ready and follows after Keyton.

[sblock=OOC]Umm, not sure what the deal is. Is Keyton just not a team player or is it Nebten?  With half the group leaning one way, Keyton just effectively cut us off at the knees.  It might be perfectly IC for his actions, but I am a little annoyed OOC about it.  If there is a difference of opinion, we could have raised the issue on the OOC thread. Now, we have a possible majority being over-ruled by the actions of one.[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 16, 2010)

Mir nods to Mack... "I might be able to hide the village as well, but it would take some effort, not to mention may not work. Smaller illusions are simpler to work on the week of mind."


----------



## possum (Aug 16, 2010)

"They may have already seen us and that's not good," Vazus says as he sneaks a peek from the opening of the hut.  The sound of screaming as civilivians race for their own homes seems to confirm that.

As Keyton races outside, he sees a lone scout trooper aboard his speeder bike.  He definitely has seen the village and now has seen him.  The scout reaches for his comlink but pauses as he touches it, as if he has remembered something.

OOC: It's likely a slight clash between two styles of roleplaying.  I personally suggest your characters getting into a small argument about it in the future.

Songdragon, you can try it, but I can guarantee that at this level, cloaking the entire village would likely kill your character.

BinderFred, TB's not out in the open, but in a small hut fashioned into a makeshift hospital.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC: Noted. Thanks. 

"It would appear we have been spotted... we need to take care of that tropper before he can warn anyone else." Draws her blaster.

(how far is the tropper who attempted to use his comlink, and could we get shots off before he goes zoom, zoom?)


----------



## Nebten (Aug 17, 2010)

Agreed. I don't know which would be worse, this village's destruction or enslavement. 

Keyton will close with the trooper. If he can reach him he'll activate his lighsaber and attack him. If he cannot, he use _Force Blast_ using a Force Point on the Use Force check.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2010)

_<<OOC: Not sure why we haven't entered combat yet.  But...
Initiative (1d20+8=11). I was going to roll the shot too, but Mack's Initiative is too low for him to have much chance of going first.>>_
Mack readies his blaster to open fire on the trooper.

___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, please roll initiative.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 17, 2010)

(( Initiative 1d20+8=21 ))


----------



## Nebten (Aug 18, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+4=8)


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 18, 2010)

possum said:


> OOC: BinderFred, TB's not out in the open, but in a small hut fashioned into a makeshift hospital.




«Ah, I thought it was the home of the two kids. In either case he'd be seen by anybody looking into the hut and/or might come out to look on his own (blasted independant droids ). The plan was to have him actively hide.

Now though... Initiative: 1d20=9.


----------



## possum (Aug 19, 2010)

Songdragon, you can try and get a shot off at the scout before he zooms away.  You're the only one who beat him on initiative.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 20, 2010)

Mir dashes out of the hut and spots the trooper on the speeder as he appears to start away. The woman considers her blaster for a moment but reconsiders and reaches out with the Force. She gathers up the surrounding air and small bits of debris and hurls it towards the trooper. She is obviously not used to wielding such powers just yet, and blast goes wide... She looks breifly taxes and watches with a sullen look as she was unable to stop the trooper. "How will we stop him now?"

(Force Blast 1d20+13=14 (which is a failure all around))


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2010)

The scout trooper seems to waver only for a split second before gunning the throttle on his speederbike, zooming off into the general direction of the Imperial facility.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2010)

Mack watches the speederbike disappear without him being able to do anything to stop it.  He curses, "Sith spit!  We are farkled now. Instead of the boys in white seeing some indigenous life forms, now they have seen a frakkin' covert ops team."

The soldier turns to Vazus and orders, "Tell Verimak, we need to go now!  Time just became critical and we are moving out as soon as we are ready.  I suggest you and the rest of village go to ground somewhere.  Best to not be here when the imperials return."

Mack just glares at Mir and Keyton before muttering to Sloor, "Some people seem to forget that we are on a stealth mission.  Maybe if we are at the facility while the frakkin' imperial strike teams come here to destroy the village we have a chance. Fat lot we can do about this drek now anyway."

Mack stomps off towards the Rybuck holding pens.
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 23, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Mir looks breifly taxes and watches with a sullen look as she was unable to stop the trooper. "How will we stop him now?"




Sloor comes back about then, slinking his way round the hut and then slowly straightening when he spots the tableau... "Didn't gaw taw well, uh?"



perrinmiller said:


> Mack just glares at Mir and Keyton before muttering to Sloor, "Some people seem to forget that we are on a stealth mission.  Maybe if we are at the facility while the frakkin' imperial strike teams come here to destroy the village we have a chance. Fat lot we can do about this drek now anyway."





"Didn't hear a shawt saw it can't be *that* bad, right?" questions-reassures the Besalisk, two arms going around Mir and guiding her towards those self-same pens. "What's taw, three human 'smugglers' taw the great Empire?"


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks to Sloor, "No, it didn't."  She looks rather deflated that her abilities failed her.

At being directed to the pens she asks, "How fast are those things? Can we hope to catch that trooper?"


----------



## Nebten (Aug 24, 2010)

Keyton wastes no time throwing a fit and quickly makes his way to the Rybuck pin. 

These animals may travel better and faster in this environment compared to a speeder. Let's try to stop him.

Keyton will try to get on a Rybuck and ride in the direction of the speeder.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 24, 2010)

Sloor watches the mad human ride away into the mushrooms... "Right. That was easy enawgh. Naw let's try sawmething that might actually wawrk."


_«Sloor is NOT in favor of any more wild riding today. _


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor watches the mad human ride away into the mushrooms... "Right. That was easy enawgh. Naw let's try sawmething that might actually wawrk."



At the pen, Mack also watches the mad man charge off yet again. Mack asks Sloor,  "What did you have in mind?"

_<<Envisioning the RotJ speeder chase, I don't think we have a snowball's chance to catch the scout on the Rybucks.  But if the terrain is such that we can, than Mack's reactions would be different.>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2010)

((ooc: According to Wookieepedia, a kybuck can travel up to 90 km per hour (almost 56 miles per hour for the metric-challenged ) Although I am not sure our characters know that. ))


----------



## possum (Aug 24, 2010)

As you all race to the Kybuck holding pens and manage to mount the beasts, the scout trooper continues to race towards the base.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 24, 2010)

_«My main problem with it, aside from the 500Km/h speedbike top speed, is that this is THE FIRST TIME any of us has riden, ever (trial runs in the pen don't count ). With Sloor's previous 'experience' at ridding, there's no way he can think this is going to work, hence his present course of action. You're welcome to try though, and it *is* in the SW spirit. Sloor will follow at a more sedate pace and pick up the pieces (the sellable ones at least ). 

Back IC:_

"I'm thinking what you're thinking, Mack man," answers Sloor as he matter-of-factly dodges a nasty headbutt from his mount as he's tightening its belly strap. "Verimak! You lead us taw the back dawr. Back dah-awr, right?" He mounts up, one hard-learned step at a time, "Vazus, man! Why aren't the villagers mawving awt taw hide? This is urgent! Fire raining frawm the marbling frecking awpen sky URGENT!"


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2010)

Mounts up one of the nearest kybucks... "Lets go get him," she whispers to the beast with a pat. And with that, and following after some folks, starts out.

((Oh boy!))


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2010)

Mack mounts up and also follows along behind Verimak motioning for him to lead the way,  "Well, let's be about it then.  Keyton can meet us en route.  Hopefully Mir can give him directions to the rendezvous."

___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 25, 2010)

"What?" After a few forceful pulls Sloor manages to get his beast turned around, at least far enough to be able to crane his neck back and see what Mack is talking about. "Ah, freck! And I thawght she was the sensible awne taw..." He grins at Mack, a bit wild himself, "Well, except fawr sticking arawnd with *this* group. And haw will *she* knaw where the meet is when *we* need a guide taw get there? Let's fawllaw behind fawr a klick awr taw instead and see if they fall awff. Shawld be pretty much the same way fawr at least that lang, right?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2010)

Mack replies,  "I hope so anyway."

_<<OOC: Not sure I understand the scene 100%, but this is my take on it: Keyton took off at best speed in the wake of the speeder. Mir is following along behind Verimak with Mack and Sloor.  Is Vazus coming to interpret or are we on our own to just follow him?>>_

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 26, 2010)

_«The "Let's go get HIM" (emphasis mine), definitively gave me the impression Mir was going after the trooper with Keyton. Sloor is suggesting we follow the two for a while, as everybody is more or less heading in the direction of the Imperial base._


----------



## possum (Aug 27, 2010)

The group makes their way to the Kybuck pen, their Felucian scout following them.  Everyone mounts one of the creatures and it races forward, following the scout with a lutch of fast movement.

OOC: Ride Checks Please.  This may get interesting...


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2010)

Mack climbs aboard his steed, feeling like an armored knight getting ready for battle.  With a kick of his imaginary spurs, "Heeyah, let's go boy!"

_<<OOC: Ride Check __1d20+3=21__  Who knew what practice could do.  Do we get a circumstance bonus for practicing earlier?  Sloor might need it. >>_
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2010)

"C'mon you can do it..." she speaks encouragingly to the beastie.

(( Ride 1d20+3=17 ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 27, 2010)

Sloor follows as well, but at a much slower pace. He ain't dying of a broken neck on no frecking *planet*. "You cawming, TB?"


_«The point of not trying to catch up to the Trooper is to avoid making Ride Checks. Sloor will therefore maintain a speed that will allow him to Take10 (for a total of, well, 10), whatever that speed may be, and will go *around* any obstacles that the others have to jump over._


----------



## Nebten (Aug 27, 2010)

Keyton climbs on the kybuck while reclasping his lightsaber to his belt. He takes the reins, takes in a deep breath and then attempts to guide the creature after his quarry. 

Ride (1d20+4=9) 
Keyton appears to have some difficultly with his kybuck and he makes a number of curses under his breath.


----------



## possum (Aug 30, 2010)

Mack and Mir seem to get along quite well with their Kybucks, enough that the mounts have completely accepted them.  Verimak and Sloor are also accepted, but not as much as the previous two riders.  Keyton isn't, although the Kybuck doesn't seem to mind its new rider.

The kybucks races towards the scout trooper, following it through the swampy ground.  Anyone wishing to take a shot at him can do so at short range with a -2 to attack.

OOC: Mack and Mir gain a +2 bonus on all of their ride checks for the remainder of the chase.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2010)

The adreneline courses through Mir as she rides off at extreme speeds on a living creature. As she closes the distance with the trooper she raises her pistol and fires off a shot. (1d20+1=11) As the blast goes wide she clutches the reins of the beast, "We need to get closer..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 30, 2010)

possum said:


> The kybucks races towards the scout trooper, following it through the swampy ground.




All of them break through a wall of foliage, following the whine of his engine, only to find the trooper a mere 80m away! What the frek has he been dawing all this time? Oh. Yeah. Probably.

Surprisingly, Sloor is amongst the first to take a shot -- or maybe not so surprisingly, considering that it takes only two, three hands to guide the beasts and that the others are going for SPEED! 

_1d20+1-2=10, 3d8+1=21_

He manages to obliterate a wavy-palmy-planty thing, who obviously had it coming!

"You were shooting for his vehicle," accuses TB, who's grabbed on to Sloor's back and is letting itself be dragged along, hover engines on full, compensating the best it can for its inertia.

"Well, yeah. Is that a prawblem?"


_«Possum, can we get confirmation that the villagers had at least started to move out when we left?_


----------



## Nebten (Aug 31, 2010)

Keyton continues to maintain control of the kybuck and attempt to close the distance between him and the trooper.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2010)

Mack, surprised that they are actually keeping the imperial in sight, remarks, "Well boy, I'll be your uncle! Might actually be able to frag this guy."  He swings his rifle into position and takes as careful aim as he can before squeezing off a single shot.

_<<*Actions:* __Ranged Attack (Short Range 31-60 squares) _Blaster Rifle (1d20+2=20, 3d8=12); _Did I need a Ride Check to do this?__>>
__<<OOC: I will be out of town from  Thursday-Sunday, I might not have time to post tomorrow before I leave.  And Internet access might not be possible while I am gone.>>_

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 31, 2010)

_«If you're using both hands to fire the riffle - and you pretty much have to, right? - I think you'd need to make a 'Guide with knees' Ride check. Thankfully, it's only a DC10. Goooo Mack!_


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2010)

_<<OOC:  Here's a Ride Check; Ride Check (1d20+4=20) Yippie ki yay >>_


----------



## possum (Sep 2, 2010)

Mack's shot is the only one to strike true, hitting the scout trooper in the back and sending him tumbling off of his speeder back, causing the pilotless bike to plummet straight into a mushroom.

Far off into the distance, you all can see another biker speed off into the distance as he sees the explosion.


----------



## Nebten (Sep 2, 2010)

I've always wanted to see the country side.

Keyton tries to steer his kybuck in the direction of the other speeder bike


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 3, 2010)

"Nice shot Mack." Mir also turns her Kybuck towards the other trooper, "Looks like one more."


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 3, 2010)

Binder Fred and possum said:


> "Well, yeah. Is that a prawblem?"
> 
> Mack's shot is the only one to strike true, hitting the scout trooper in the back and sending him tumbling off of his speeder back, causing the pilotless bike to plummet straight into a mushroom [and explode].




“Not any more it would seem,” glumly concludes the droid.

“Frek me!” is Sloor’s more concise comment. There goes (1) another wasted life, and (2) a set of perfectly good scout trooper armor (2000 creds slightly used) oh and (3) a 74-Z speedbike (1200 creds and his ticket off this ride)! Who knew mushrooms were so hard? 



			
				Nebten and Songdragon said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to see the country side.
> Keyton tries to steer his kybuck in the direction of the other speeder bike
> 
> "Nice shot Mack." Mir also turns her Kybuck towards the other trooper, "Looks like one more."




“They’re enjoying themselves, they’re frecking enjoying themselves!” roars Sloor in disbelief. “Crazy humans.” This last ponctuated with a ‘present-company-excepted’ gesture Mack’s way, of course.

_<Response Mack?>_

The besalisk gallops behind the two jedis -- half-standing in his stirrups to minimize impacts on his oh-so-precious rump. “Is there a pawint taw this anyways?” he shouts, gesturing back emphatically with his free hand. “You just knaw the first fragger was late becawse he was calling-in the news!”


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2010)

Mack is enjoying the ride for now and is a little crazy himself, "Yippie ki yay, that was a lucky shot!  Hey boy let's go bag the other one." Of course the crazy silliness will only go so far, likely until he falls off and breaks his tail bone.  When Sloor comments about the others, he will notice that Mack is doing his best impression of a Texas Ranger in hot pursuit on horseback (or whatever the SW equivalent would be) and either was too busy or ignored the comment.  He has selective hearing when focused in combat like situations if you recall.

_<<OOC: Ride Check +5 if needed.  I am still away from home yet.__ Also I can crack off another shot when the new target gets within 60 squares, Attack +2; 3d8 damage.  Possum you can roll them since I will not be able to for another 36 hours or so.>>_
 
___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Sep 4, 2010)

Mack is able to guide his kybuck through the area as more masses of fungi appear jutting out of the swamp.  His shot, however, is very wide and hits a giant mushroom.

OOC: Ride checks for everyone as you enter a new zone.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 4, 2010)

Mir guides the Kybuck along as she continue after the trooper, getting into the spirit of the chance... (( Ride 1d20+5=17 ))


----------



## Nebten (Sep 4, 2010)

Hopefully the 'forest' will slow'em down.

Ride (1d20+4=24) 
It appears Keyton quickly gets the hang of kybuck riding and attemps to close the gap as they cross the new terrian.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 5, 2010)

1d20=18

	Seeing the cavalcade, Sloor's mount apparently decides to compete for first place, incidentaly dragging its unwilling riders along for the ride. "Whaw! Slaw dawn you marbling beast! The breaks! Where are the frecsing BRAKES?"


_OOC: Perrin is still away, I think, so that makes all of us_.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

Mack calls over to Sloor, "Forget the breaks, full throttle baby! This is like a joy ride in the park!" 

_<<OOC: _Ride Check (1d20+5=19)_ Back now, but I think Possum rolled my ride check already, before everyone else.  But just in case here's another one, or it can be used to snap off another shot as well.  _Blaster Rifle (1d20+2=21, 3d8=14).   _Invis Castle likes me today.__>>_
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 7, 2010)

"Crazy organics?" sweetly suggests TB in the besalisk's ear. 

To which its owner is rather inclined to agree at the moment... He's rather too busy just hanging on - specifically NOT by grabbing the mare by the neck, as past experience has shown that to be _highly_ counterproductive - to reply directly though. Teetering every which way with the gallloping impacts of hooves onto ground, he still somehow manages a shouted: "Let's at least try taw CAPTURE the frecsing thing this time, alright? Gain SOME frecsing advantage out of this?!"


----------



## possum (Sep 8, 2010)

Mack's shot nearly takes out the scout trooper, but he manages to stay on his bike and guns it towards wherever he's headed.

OOC: The rest of you can take a shot as well.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 8, 2010)

"Oh no you don't!" Mir takes her shot at the fleeing trooper....
((To hit... Ref 14 for 17 dmg ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 8, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor shouted: "Let's at least try taw CAPTURE the frecsing thing this time, alright? Gain SOME frecsing advantage out of this?!"



Mack replies, "I would try to stun him if we get close enough.  Maybe Mir can use an illusion or something to turn him around.  That mystical Force stuff must be useful for something in a situation like this."

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 8, 2010)

"Sra! Drawp sawmthing on him! Awr drawp him *in* sawmething!" Sloor lines up his shot (as much as he can while riding a wooly earthquake), waits till the trooper is over something soft (a bushy mass of plants and dirty water in this case), and.... misses entirely. "Frek!"


_«1d20+1=10, 3d8+1=13. The goal was to take out the pilot and have the speedbike fall into the soft spot (so it can be retrieved). Not happening on this shot, obviously.  _


----------



## Nebten (Sep 9, 2010)

Keyton will try to close the distance enough to try to buck the rider off his speeder.


----------



## possum (Sep 9, 2010)

Mir fires her shot at the scout trooper and he's hit for the second time of the day.  He falls off of the bike and, much to Sloor's dismay, crashes his speeder bike.  No other scout trooper appears in the distance.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2010)

Mack, seeing that the chase is apparently over, reigns his mount in to a more casual speed and suggests, "Perhaps there is something salvageable from these scouts. Maybe we can bluff them with their comlinks again or at least listen in on what's going on."

He heads towards the latest dead trooper, keeping alert.

_<<Taking 10 on Perception for 19>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 9, 2010)

Mir reins in her kybuck and holsters her blaster, and shrugs her apology to Sloor, "Sorry..."

She watches Mack start for the scout she took out and comments, "We should not be around for too long. I am sure there are other patrols, and we want to be at that Imperial base and long gone before they notice anything."


----------



## Nebten (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll keep an eye on things.

Keyton will make a patroling perimeter around the fallen trooper(s) while the rest of the group investigates the fallen.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2010)

Mack comments, "This should only take a moment."

_<<I think we are waiting on Possum.>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Sep 13, 2010)

Most of the scout's equipment is destroyed, but you are able to get the power pack out of his blaster pistol.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2010)

Mack shrugs as if to say, _'such is life'_ and grabs up the extra power cell since it will take no additional time, "Alright let's go! Better to get eyes on the facility as soon as possible and take any advantage of the the chaos that might exist."

_<<Assumes the trooper's comm-link did not survive. If it did, Mack will grab that too.>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 13, 2010)

Mir nods to Mack, "Sounds good." 

She looks for Keyton and waves him over from his patrol. "We are heading to the facility now."


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 13, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Mir reins in her kybuck and holsters her blaster, and shrugs her apology to Sloor, "Sorry..."




He gives her a 'What can you do?' gesture. "You figure we did sawme gawd here?" (not accusatory, just wondering how the world makes sense from a human point of view.)



Songdragon said:


> Mir nods to Mack, "Sounds good."
> 
> She looks for Keyton and waves him over from his patrol. "We are heading to the facility now."




"Rawndabawt, I hawpe? The attack team's gawing fawr a straight line, pretty frecking sure, straight fawr the village. Wouldn't want taw meet them awn the way!" He manages to dance his mount around and make a following motion with his free hands... "Your shaw, Verimak man."


_«Sorry for the delay, folks. Took the weekend off. _


----------



## Nebten (Sep 14, 2010)

Keyton come back to the group. 

We need to go back and get the scout and the 'special' device correct?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2010)

Mack agrees with the besalisk, "Yes, lets try to approach unnoticed and without meeting any imperial patrols."

_<<I think Verimak is with us and I have our explosive device. It was my responsibility and I don't remember what I did with it.  Ruling, Possum?>>_
___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Sep 14, 2010)

As Sloor speaks to him, Verimak can do nothing but do what he thinks the four-armed being is telling him.  He gestures to the kybuck he is riding and then points off a bit to the southwest.

OOC: For simplicity, let's say you managed to stow it somewhere and take it with you.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 14, 2010)

Sloor nods and gestures _'after you'_ with a smile. "I can daw withawt meeting any awf thawse awpen air stawmachs fawr the rest awf the day, thanks all the same... That *is* the right way awn the map, right Sra?" he asks as an afterthought.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2010)

Mack agrees with the besalisk, "Yes, no need for that... Good boy." The soldier gives the rybuck a nice pat as he climbs back onto his mount.  

"I got our house warming gift for the boys in white right here.  I did not manage to lose it during Mister Sloor's Wild Ride."

Signally he is ready to move out again, Mack brings up the rear as his usual habit.  Keeping a watchful eye, of course.

_<<Take 10 for 19 on Perceptions. Not sure what the SW equivalent is for Mr.Toad's Wild Ride, but perhaps it is a new one in the making, starring our friend. >>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Sep 21, 2010)

Keyton nods in agreement. He is about to follow when he stops and looks from side to side in the air while squinting his eyes. The human then shakes his head and procedes to follow their guide.


----------



## possum (Sep 21, 2010)

The ride continues for another hour, seemingly in circles.  You might surmise this is to either throw any other bikers off of your path, or it's to avoid an checkpoints located in the swamp.  Suddenly, Verimak raises an arm and points to something far away to the southwest.  He seems somewhat disturbed.  Mack is able to see that it's a small Imperial outpost, if you will.  

Several huge mushrooms tower over the area, surrounding a small stream.  The outpost barely deserves the name, as it's merely a collection of barricades and a small satellite dish.  Seven people in white armor walk around the area.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mack catches everyone's attention and silently gestures for them gather back out of sight behind some vegetation, a large mushroom should do it.

Then quietly he says, "We got seven targets to deal with.  So far we are unseen, but outnumbered.  I have no doubt we can still take them, but we need to hit them fast and hard."

"I think we need a good diversion to catch their attention and then hit them from behind.  Maybe there is a large native predator that we can have threaten them or something."

_<<I am assuming we are not seen yet and can have a conversation before we roll initiative.

How far away are we from this outpost and can we circle around it to approach from a blind spot? Was there any sign of vehicles or heavy weapons?>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Sep 22, 2010)

Keyton follows until it is safe to speak.

Wasn't there supposed to be a 'backdoor'? Maybe we can avoid the outside guards all together. I would hate to alert those inside. Who knows how many are in there.

Keyton will try to get a response from Verimak about the backdoor. If oral communication doesn't work, he'll draw a stick figure bunker on the ground ground and point to various points along its perimiter.


----------



## possum (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=Tactical Map]





Greenish-yellow are giant mushrooms to take cover against
Blue is a shallow stream that is considered to be difficult terrain
Grey is the small outpost.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 22, 2010)

Mir looks to Mack and comments after keyton in a whisper, "While I am sure we could take them, it does ruin any surprise we might have when we do get into that facility. getting into this backdoor, via stealth, I think is a better option. Saves the fighting for when we have what we need and getting out, rather then the whole process. Not to mention, we have a that cruiser in orbit, that I would rather not deal with for reinforcements." And after a thought, "I am sure that I can make a distraction or two to get us in stealthily, if that is an option."


----------



## Nebten (Sep 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Is something missing from that map? You have the outpost (grey) as only 6 squares. That doesn't make any sense for a place that is supposed to be holding prisoners. So either the structure is missing, or I think we are in the wrong place [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 23, 2010)

OOC: It's not what you're thinking.  It's a small checkpoint, if you will.  You're still miles away from the facility that you're trying to get into.  Thing is, this little checkpoint's right in your way...


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2010)

_<<Stepping OOC for this.  Since the tactical grid has us starting across the river in the area marked by the "G"s, are we shackled into a linear approach to this encounter?

Also there appears to be two different types of bad guys according to their tokens.  Is there a visible difference between them?>>_

Mack says, "What I spotted was not the facility, but some kind of crude outpost.  Looking at the terrain and judging from Verimak's reaction, this is unavoidable."

"We could use an unconventional solution to either take them out or by-pass them undetected.  But I think, once we start fighting them we can expect them to call in reinforcements.  However, this could be to our advantage if we can take out the seven troopers quickly.  If we smash and dash, we can make our way to the facility while the reinforcements are rushing here."

"Is there any way we can leave a trail or something ahead of time to have the reinforcements chase us off in the wrong direction."

Mack looks at Sloor, who has proven to come up with unconventional ideas in the past.
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 24, 2010)

(( Do these troopers seem to be on extra alert? Just curious if the the scouts we downed were able to get a warning off or not? ))

Mir considers a moment and comments to the others, "Like before with our new friends here I could create a diversion, to at least distract them for a moment or two. But it is, taxing (need to spend a FP to do so). Or perhaps just a sound to have them look in another direction. Either way I am down for removing this treat before continuing, if everyone else is?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 24, 2010)

Nebten said:


> Keyton follows until it is safe to speak.
> 
> Wasn't there supposed to be a 'backdoor'? Maybe we can avoid the outside guards all together. I would hate to alert those inside. Who knows how many are in there.




Sloor, apparently just about to say something, is suddenly at a lost for words: when the freck did Keyton and Mack switch brains on him?!



Songdragon said:


> Either way I am down for removing this treat before continuing, if everyone else is?"



"I'm nawt. Frek, spirks, what's the pawing in killing every trooper we meet? We risk awer hides and gain nawthing -- NAWTHING! This is suppawsed taw be a frecsing STEALTH MISSIAN so I say we ditch the bucks and actually *stealth* awer way past this outpost." He raises his head just past the top of the ridge, pointing out features, "It'll be frecsing easy, fawr frecs sake: just approach behind that giant mushrawmy thing <at L16>, swim dawn the river taw behind *that* awne awve there <AC22> and just climb awt. Right?"


----------



## Nebten (Sep 25, 2010)

Quiet down, Sloor. 

I feel we should try to keep the kybucks. Just dismount and walk them out and side trek this whole area all together. Being out in the open like this is pretty dangerous with 2 to 1 numbers. It doesn't seem as if they are on any more alert then normal. This is good since the scouts may not have sent word. I'm all for bypassing this area.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2010)

_<<Possum, we have at least three OOC questions up above.  Don't want them forgotten as we continue to post RP.   And I am adding a knowledge check too.>>_

Mack says, "It would appear that these rybucks are faster than the speeder bike in this terrain, so it is best to keep them, if we can."

"It seems we are all in favor of by-passing this outpost if we can.  Perhaps Mir's illusion talent can get them focused in the opposite direction and we can slip by undetected."

Mack considers what he knows about the tactical situation and what the imperial's reactions might be.

Knowledge Tactics (1d20+7=22)
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 25, 2010)

Nebten said:


> Quiet down, Sloor.




This earns Keyton a clenching of the fists, and something more bludgeony is coming right after it too - but then the besalisk realizes he means it in a tactical way and ducks back down, a bit embarrassed.



Nebten said:


> I feel we should try to keep the kybucks. Just dismount and walk them out and side trek this whole area all together. Being out in the open like this is pretty dangerous with 2 to 1 numbers. It doesn't seem as if they are on any more alert then normal. This is good since the scouts may not have sent word. I'm all for bypassing this area.




"Hadn't realized that was an awptian... Right, let's gaw fawr that then. Verimak man." Still squawting, Sloor points straight at the outpost, then to the six of them (counting the droid) and finally makes a far-around walking motion with his fingers. "Wawrks fawr you?"

<Response Verimak?


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks at Sloor and asks in a straight up manner not being sarcastic, "Have you not had any bad experinces with the Empire as of yet? The way they treat decent folks, can be appalling."

She looks to Mack, "I am sure that I can create some sort of distraction, but I think an actually illusion might be over the top. I can save the ability if things go wrong."

"Stealth it is then. Let me know when you are all ready and I will create a distraction."

((ooc: Can stealth be used to move the kybucks with stealth as well? ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 26, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Looks at Sloor and asks in a straight up manner not being sarcastic, "Have you not had any bad experinces with the Empire as of yet? The way they treat decent folks, can be appalling."



"Uh?" The big alien frowns down at her, "Have we met? I'm Sloor, and I ain't decent."

TB heroically refrains from commenting.


_«I think the plan is to go the long way round, i.e. well out of sight of the guards. We could use the illusion if it looks like they're going to spot us anyway, sort of like a Help Another bonus? Everybody should be on the lookout for sensors while we move, by the way. They're bound to have a few scattered about._


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2010)

*OOC:*


OOC:  I have been waiting for Possum to chime in on some of the questions we asked.  But from a meta-game point of view, I don't think going around is an option, but that is the smart play.  Besides, think of the XP we would get for killing them.


----------



## possum (Sep 26, 2010)

The starting grid does not mean that a fight is imminent.  So, yes, you can attempt to sneak past the small outpost.  The kybucks will have to make their own stealth checks, but I will allow you all to guide them.  

As for the heavy weapons and vehicles, you'll have to make perception checks for that...  One of the groups of enemies, the SKs, are scout troopers.  Neither of them seem to be on extra alert.

That answer all the questions?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2010)

Mack says, "Well, I am not so stealthy, but this idea of using the mushroom to block their view and we make it to the river might work.  Then we use the distraction to focus their attention away as we slip by."

"But first, I want another look at these troopers again."

When he returns, the soldier looks around and asks Mir and Sloor, "With either of your skills, can we make a disguise to help us look like flora or something?  Maybe we can all hide inside a mushroom and only move when the imps are not looking."  Mack chuckles at the cartoon like suggestion, but hoping that his idea might actually spark something workable from the others. 
 
Perception (1d20+9=29); _What a waste of a 20._ 
 
___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Sep 27, 2010)

I would rather not use a distraction. Let sleeping akk dogs lie. If we backtrack enough and circle around them, that should be enough. No need to put ourselves in a position to be seen if we are out of their line of sight all together.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 28, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> "Uh?" The big alien frowns down at her, "Have we met? I'm Sloor, and I ain't decent."




«Silence? If so:

"Saw what did they ever daw taw you?" He *has* sort of been wondering why she's here.

_«Response Mir?_



Nebten said:


> I would rather not use a distraction. Let sleeping akk dogs lie. If we backtrack enough and circle around them, that should be enough. No need to put ourselves in a position to be seen if we are out of their line of sight all together.




"Frekking unbelievable, but I'm with batan-baw awn this awne." He gives Keyton a wondering, the-world-is-going-mad look before reluctantly moving on, "Me and Mir have awer cammouflage panchaws, saw we're gawd fawr disguises. Verimak's green... The rest awf you can gaw for a mud-cake and a hat full awf twigs if you want," He grins, one hand reaching down to scoop up a healthy helping of goopy mud, "I'll help."

If nobody stops him, he'll start smearing mud on Mack's more visible parts.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2010)

_<<OOC: Mack acquired an All-temp Cloak. I think it was in prep for this mission and should have the same camo pattern, but I cannot remember for sure anymore.  I tried to go back and look, but that's like looking for a needle in a haystack at this point.  

But I am all for using the mud if it provides a circumstance bonus for the Stealth check. Mack only has a +3 for that.  No one likes the walking mushroom idea. >>_ 
Mack says, "I don't mind the mud, it will wash off.  Besides the body glove liner with keep the crap out of my underwear." Mack's a soldier and not squeamish about such things. 

As for back tracking and going around, he doesn't have faith that it will that easy. Given the terrain and Verimak's reaction, they will still pass within sight of either this outpost or another one.  But he feels that it is worth a shot.  However, he is also a little flabbergasted at the sudden change of mind-set from the Jedi.  Normally Keyton is all about just charging right in, but Mack decides not to comment aloud on such things.
  
_<<Still have this from an earlier post. __Perception (1d20+9=29)>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 28, 2010)

"I have good reason to believe they killed my parents." She sighs and looks at Sloor with compassion, "I am sure that under that macho me, there is a good person under there. But hey, I have been wrong before." She says the last with a smile.

She then looks to the others, "I have practice at this stealth thing, if someone wants to use the poncho, feel free." (( I cannot recall if they are +5 or +10 to stealth, I do not have access to my books right now))

"If we are going to do this we should get going. Hope for the best, watch for trouble and deal with troubles as they come."

((Search my Feelings Check (for attempting to stealth past these troopers) 1d20+13=28   Stealth check 1d20+8=22 ))


----------



## possum (Sep 29, 2010)

OOC: Ponchos grant a +5 bonus.

Mack is able to get a pretty good look at the normal storm and scout troopers.  They're each carrying a blaster rifle.  Their armor is spotty from the swamps of the planet and one of them has a knee guard that is slightly banged up.

OOC: Yep, what a waste of a 20...

Mir spends a few seconds peering into the Force.  She sees herself making it around the outpost, but it's somewhat murky for the others.  It seems very reasonable to try it, however.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 29, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> "I have good reason to believe they killed my parents."




Oh frek. "We've killed mawre than taw awf them already," he drily points out before he can stop himself. Someday, he'll learn when to shut up.

_«Response Mir?_



Songdragon said:


> She sighs and looks at Sloor with compassion, "I am sure that under that macho me, there is a good person under there. But hey, I have been wrong before." She says the last with a smile.




The besalisk cranes his neck back, "Did you get that?"

"I believe she meant 'you'," theorizes his droid. "That macho _you_."



perrinmiller said:


> Mack says, "I don't mind the mud, it will wash off.  Besides the body glove liner with keep the crap out of my underwear." Mack's a soldier and not squeamish about such things.




"Spawil spawrt," says a still grinning, and still smearing, Sloor. When he's finished, his friend's armor looks like a giant mud pie. "You want sawme?" he grufly asks the jedi.


_«I think we're go for the 'go around on foot quietly leading the beasts' plan. Let's go! Possum, do we Stealth and/or Perception rolls?_


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2010)

Mack says, "Thanks. No time like the present, I guess." He motions for them to proceed.
  
_<<__Is the mud going to actually help beyond the poncho? Do the Scout Troopers have speeder bikes?
_Perception (1d20+9=21); Stealth (1d20+3=12) _Without any bonuses applied.__>>_

Edit: The Stealth result is 19 with bonuses applied.
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Oct 1, 2010)

OOC: I'm going to say a +2 circumstance bonus, to be generous.  You saw no vehicles at all.


----------



## Nebten (Oct 1, 2010)

Keyton nods in agreement and follows along, brining his kybuck along side of him forgoing the mud bath. He reaches out towards the Force to guide his actions through the mire.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 2, 2010)

Sloor shrugs and gestures Verimak in the lead. “TB, you’re camp-side. Watch awt fawr scawts and sensawrs. Your friendly besalisk’ll clawse the march!” Kybuck reins in one hand, blaster in another, he follows.


_«Was waiting for a response from Songdragon, but oh well.

«Stealth and perception, Sloor: 1d20+11=13, 1d20+1=14. Not good.
«Stealth and perception, TB: 1d20+8=11, 1d20+9=11. Ack! Spoke too soon._


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 2, 2010)

(( Apologies Sloor... been reinstalling the last 2 days. My hard drive went last wednesday and I finally got a new one and the OS ))

To Sloor in a quiet tone, "It is not about revenge. It is about doing what I can to make it a better place. Preferably without the Empire."

Gets back and starts along with the others keeping an eye out for trouble or being noticed. ((Perception: 1d20+8=13))


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 2, 2010)

A pause. Oh frek again: a saint, a frecsing saint! Things fall into place, and it’s a shiningly ugly pattern. Those people don’t care one whiff about creds, or restraining themselves to the job at hand, and sometimes not even getting the frek out of it alive on the other end. It’s appalingly like the stories you hear about Jedis but never really believe could be true!

Some of that must have shown on his face because 



			
				Songdragon and Binder Fred said:
			
		

> she sighs and looks at him with compassion, "I am sure that under that macho me, there is a good person under there. But hey, I have been wrong before." She says the last with a smile.
> 
> Silence as she gets back and starts along with the others (keeping an eye out for trouble or being noticed), then Sloor cranes his neck back, "Did you get that last part?"
> 
> "I believe she meant 'you'," theorizes his droid. "That macho _you_."




"Nawt what she said...” grumbles a worried Sloor. Where’s the frecsing profit in fixing problems for free? You don’t see plumbers breaking into your app, fixing a leak and then NOT CHARGING YOU FOR IT! “Frek, we should charge double just for the breaking-in part... Ha!” He catches up to Mir and tells her exactly that in an urgent whisper.


_«With our low Stealth and Perception rolls, I figure *something* must be distracting us. 
«Just a suggestion on the scene arrangement above, by the way. Feel free to move things around._


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2010)

Mack whispers in a scolding tone, "Pipe down, or we aren't going to be successful sneaking by." 
  
_<<__Same rolls, just copied. _Perception (1d20+9=21); Stealth (1d20+5=14) _Poncho bonus to stealth hasn't been applied yet.__>>_

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Oct 3, 2010)

OOC: Since both Mir and Sloor went out and bought their own camo ponchos, I'll allow Mack to have done the same retroactively, just as long as he pays the cost.  If he doesn't have enough, assume that Organa spotted you the credits you're lacking, just as long as you pay him back.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


Okay, I did it. (Stands to reason Keyton should have as well, but up to him).  So I think we are just waiting on the advance of scene then.


----------



## possum (Oct 4, 2010)

OOC: Well, you all are lucky on one thing...  Two of the stormtroopers wasted their 20s on perception checks.

Every single one of you is seen by Stormtroopers 1 & 2.  The two scout troopers are completely oblivious.

Initiatives, please.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 4, 2010)

_«Lucky SOBs! (B stands for "bantha", of course). Maybe if Mir beats their ini, she can try the distraction thing?_

«Initiative Sloor and TB: 1d20=9


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 5, 2010)

(( Initiative 1d20+8=19 ))


----------



## Nebten (Oct 5, 2010)

Initiative


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+8=26)

Mack shot first!


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2010)

Alright, now place yourselves on the map.  I'd say right side, no more than halfway down.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2010)

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Greenish-yellow are giant mushrooms to take cover against
Blue is a shallow stream that is considered to be difficult terrain
Grey is the small outpost.
[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Are the giant mushrooms providing total concealment when they completely block LOS?






Mack was bringing up the rear about 2 SQ North of Sloor.  Since I would think that's the person spotted, he might be at P-40, TB at P-41?, putting Mack at N-40.  Keyton at R-40?, Mir at T-40? and Verimak at V-40?


----------



## Nebten (Oct 7, 2010)

Works for me, thanx for the legwork Mack.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 7, 2010)

((Works for me as well. Thanks Perrin))


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 7, 2010)

TB was partroling "camp-side", so make that Q38 for him please.


----------



## possum (Oct 10, 2010)

[sblock=Tactical Map]





Mack=28
Verimak=24
Mir=19
Keyton=17
Stormtroopers=10
Sloor=9
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2010)

Mack says, "Contact, we've been spotted. Firing."

He moves forward taking cover with a giant mushroom and drops to the ground.  He fires a shot at one of the troopers.
[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to O-35
*Swift Action:* Drop Prone
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack: Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=22, 3d8+1=18)
 Bonuses Applied: +1 Att/Dmg Point Blank Shot
*Mini Stats:* *HP:* 39(15) *Ref:* 20[/sblock]
Edit: Target SK1, sorry I forgot.
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 11, 2010)

"Aw, frek."


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 11, 2010)

Mir watches Mack for cover and looks across the water. With a sigh of resignation, she bursts into a run 

((Ending at *AB 33* {hard to count squares in the water}, and yes I paid double the movement cost once I hit the low water. Joy... 2 rounds of, running... ))


----------



## Nebten (Oct 11, 2010)

Blast it!

Keyton double moves into the water at R30, then drops prone. He gives a thumbs up to Mir with a sarcastic grin.


----------



## possum (Oct 14, 2010)

Mack's shot drops one of the scout troopers as Verimak begins to head towards the small outpost, rancor jawbone in hand.  The stormtroopers move to better cover and hold their fire.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





Sloor's up![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2010)

Mack reports, "Tango one down. Firing again."

He takes aim and fires a shot at another one of the troopers.
[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Aim to negate cover
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at ST1: Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=24, 3d8+1=13)
 Bonuses Applied: +1 Att/Dmg Point Blank Shot
*Mini Stats:* *HP:* 39(15) *Ref:* 20[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Oct 15, 2010)

Keyton stand up and moves R27.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 15, 2010)

The woman gives Keyton a returned nod. Out of sight Mir continues to run to the side of the large shroom before her. (moves to Z25)


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 15, 2010)

possum said:


> Sloor's up!



«_Hm, see quote above. I patiently waited for my turn, so I'd appreciate it if you guys let me take it, right?_


The besalisk looks left, then right and swears some more, but if nobody is worried about the kybucks running away, then he frekking isn't either: he takes off after Mir, heading for the river at full pelt. Well at least his death will be refreshing. "TB, get awver there and scan the far shawre!"

"Scan it for what specifics," mildly inquires the droid, easily keeping pace to his left.

"Razor wire, mines, whatever it is they're hawlding fire fawr, blast you!"  Then comes the dive and he doesn't surface again. Sloor comes from an amphibian species. That fact is quite obvious as he rockets pasts the human woman like a deep sea killer whale, all six appendages working in unison to propel him through the scummy waters. 

It's nothing compared to TB's movements, of course. While Sloor goes under, it glides right over the water surface, skillfully weaving behind mushroomy cover to avoid any target locks. As Sloor reaches the far shore, the droid is already deep into enemy territory.


_«Sloor RUNS to Z30, using Expert Swimmer to dive/Drop Prone as a Free action(1d20+3=20, success). I think his underwater movement should give him total cover, so effective Ref 25.

«TB RUNS to AE20 via the back of the mushroom which gives him cover. Effective Ref 17. PERCEPTION ROLL TO SPOT TRAPS: 1d20+9=19. Does TB spot anything on the ground he's covered AND the ground he can see from his end spot?_


----------



## possum (Oct 17, 2010)

TB is unable to find anything on the ground as the droid hovers over the area.  Mack's shot takes down the first stormtrooper as well.

[sblock=Tactical Map]







Sloor's up again and ST1 is down.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 18, 2010)

“No traps detected,” reports S-TB52 on their comlinks.

“Why the frek aren’t they firing BACK?” swears a dripping besalisk as he peaks over Mir’s shoulder. “Sra, cawld you ask them taw surrender? I’ll sneak arawnd left with TB.”


_«assuming she agrees, Sloor RUNS to AE21.
«TB Hides (1d20+8=14 DC to spot him) and TRIES TO FIGURE OUT WHAT THE TROOPERS ARE PLANNING, Perception 1d20+9=21
«If anybody has the Knowledge-tactics skill, this might be the time to use it._


----------



## Nebten (Oct 18, 2010)

Keyton double moves to U21 then drops prone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2010)

Mack reports, "I will keep shooting, but I am wondering why they haven't fired too."

He takes aim and fires a shot at another one of the troopers but probably missed.  He tries to determine if there is anything special about their tactices.
[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Aim to negate cover
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at ST2: Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=13, 3d8+1=10)
 Bonuses Applied: +1 Att/Dmg Point Blank Shot
Knowledge Tactics (1d20+7=12)
 *Mini Stats:* *HP:* 39(15) *Ref:* 20[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 18, 2010)

TB will of course report what he sees so that Mack can have the full picture (and maybe a bonus on his roll due to accurate intel?).


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 19, 2010)

"Ahhhh... okay." she says to Sloor as Mack's blaster shoots fire past towards the seemingly pinned down troopers. 

Mir takes the the time to AIM before she calls out, "Throw out your weapons and surrender now!"

She holds her action to shoot on what they troopers response is...


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 19, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> "Ahhhh... okay." she says to Sloor as Mack's blaster shoots fire past towards the seemingly pinned down troopers.



"Make it scary." He grins at her a bit unsteadily, hoped up on his specie's equivalent of adrenaline, before taking off in a bent-over run, taking advantage of every bit of cover he can till he gets by his droid's side.


----------



## possum (Oct 20, 2010)

As Sloor begins to move, the stormtroopers spring into action.  Several of them open fire at the area surrounding the Besalisk, allowing the final trooper to get in a good shot.  That shot turns out to be wide despite the best efforts of his peers and explodes into the mushroom, sending burning chunks of fungus out from the blaster hole.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 20, 2010)

"Frekking sans awf-" swears the big alien. He *thought* he was running full out before. Apparently he was frekking WRONG. "Just fawr me, is it? Let's all shawt at the harmless little besalisk, is it?" He presses his back against a perticularly thick mushroom stem, breathing hard.

"Well, he *is* the mastermind behind this cunning attack," snidely confirms his droid.

"Funny. Naw clamp it and sneak awver there while I give us sawm frecsing cawver!" Sloor fires from the RIGHT side of his mushroom, kicking up dirt in front of the defenders before scrambling LEFT under cover of the vegetation. It isn't anywhere near a clever trick, but maybe *some* of them will loose track of the two of them.


_«Hidden TB moves to AE8 in an extra sneaky way AND gets cover from the mushroom. Effective Ref 17. Perception roll to know he's there at all 1d20+8-5=15.
«Sloor double moves to AE9 and gets cover from the mushroom. Effective Ref 20. (Drat, can't double move when Creating a Diversion to Hide... Possum, would you allow me to do it if I spent a Force Point? Already rolled it (1d20+8=28, 1d2+11=13), so if you allow it will be : if their Will defense is below 28, then it takes Perception 13 to know where Sloor went )_

EDIT=Oops, Rolled 1d2 instead of 1d20 for Sloor's Sneak roll. Make that Perception 1d20+11=28 to know where Sloor went.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 20, 2010)

After putting another shot wide, Mack reports, "Drek! Missed again.  I would hit the deck and take cover, this might take awhile."

[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Aim to negate cover
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at ST2: Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=8, 3d8+1=18)
 Bonuses Applied: +1 Att/Dmg Point Blank Shot
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2729015/*Mini Stats:* *HP:* 39(15) *Ref:* 20[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 20, 2010)

Mir takes her aimed shot at the closest (SK2 I think, unless they have moved)... Her shot goes pathetically wide.


----------



## Nebten (Oct 20, 2010)

Keyton stands and moves to X18


----------



## possum (Oct 25, 2010)

As the others move through the jungle the storm and scout troopers open fire upon Keyton, the majority of them trying to pin the Jedi down.  One of the shots nearly hits him, forcing him to move awkwardly to dodge the bolts.

(-11 HP)

[sblock=Tactical Map]




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2010)

Take more careful aim and fires again. Mack reports, "Hit on Tango three, not sure if he went down."

[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Aim to negate cover
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at a wounded trooper or else ST1: Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=24, 3d8+1=10)
 Bonuses Applied: +1 Att/Dmg Point Blank Shot
*Mini Stats:* *HP:* 39(15) *Ref:* 20[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 26, 2010)

_«Thanks, Possum! Substracting one Force Point for the double move._

"TB, stun grenades," whispers Sloor. "And boost me up!" A jerk of the head to the weirdly ridged overhang of the biggest mushroom in this perticular patch -- a giant easily 5m in height!

Grenade in hand, heart still beating a fandango from the mad run over here, the besalisk hangs on as the droid *slowly* extends himself UP to its full height and then beyond, hover engines whining with the extra weight but holding, *holding*! Sloor jumps off as soon as he can, sprawling on top of the smooth orangy- Yuck, there's pimples of... sticky muck all over this frecsing thing! It smells of dead plants, and maybe a dead insect body or two as a bonus -- Frek, frek, frek, this thing better not be carnivorous! Without pause, the big alien clamber-crawls over to the tipy top, right where the pimpled dome starts to curve down, mashes down on the red activation button and... tosses his first grenade right into the midst of the troopers below!


_«TB= Move: hand over 2 stun grenades. Move: lift Sloor up to the top of the mushroom. Stealth to stay hidden while doing this 1d20+8=10.
«Sloor: Swift to command TB. Stealthily Move to AB7, Perception 1d20+11=24 to see him do this, possibly -5 due to the climbing part. SNIPE grenade at SK3, ALL troopers are within the area of effect. If trooper's FLAT-FOOTED Ref is equal or below 1d20+1-2=12 then 4d6+1=14 Stun damage with a chance to worsen their condition tract. Else 7 Stun damage. Stealth 1d20+11-10=17, successful Snipe. Perception 17 to see where Sloor is attacking from and he gets cover from the mushroom: effectif Ref 20.

«If you don't allow the climb up (I gave it a move action from TB and 2 squares of movement from Sloor), then Sloor will just move to AE5 and toss the grenade from there. Less dramatic that way, but oh well. _


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 27, 2010)

Mir delays her action while Keyton is in the way of any decent shot...


----------



## Nebten (Oct 27, 2010)

Forest, I mean Keyton, double moves to AA10.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 27, 2010)

Mir takes her shot as Keyton goes for some cover...

*Aim,* and shoot again at SK2 (if he's still standing, pick another if not) 
To Hit 1d20+1=15
For 3d8+1=19 damage


----------



## possum (Oct 28, 2010)

With a heroic surge of energy, Sloor manages to take out all of the remaining Imperials with a well placed stun grenade.  They fall to the ground, unconscious, leaving the small outpost completely unmanned.

Verimak looks on from across the large stream and finally comes to join the rest of the group.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 28, 2010)

Seeing all the troppers down, Mir moves forward... "Nice Sloor."

She then looks over the outpost to see what it exactly it is (communications, weapons stores, etc).


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Not seeing any more targets, Mack asks, "No targets visible.  You get them all?" Hearing Mir's congratulations, and not seeing any troopers standing, Mack jumps to his feet and motions Verimak to bring their mounts and follow along.  He heads over to cross the river.

___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 28, 2010)

possum said:


> With a heroic surge of energy, Sloor manages to take out all of the remaining Imperials with a well placed stun grenade.  They fall to the ground, unconscious, leaving the small outpost completely unmanned.



"Freking pits awf Tattooine," whispers Sloor. "It was worth the trawble after all..."



Songdragon said:


> Seeing all the troppers down, Mir moves forward... "Nice Sloor."




"Yeah, well, TB did all the heavy lifting." He does look fairly pleased with himself though. 

_«Perception to see if any other imperials are a coming (or still moving in the conpound for that matter), Sloor from up top the mushroom, then TB: _1d20+1=10, 1d20+9=10

_«If not:_
A hanging drop down to a smaller mushroom and then a hop through the branches of what he hopes *isn't* a poisonous bush of blue stalks takes Sloor down to a splashy landing at ground level. "Better mawve awt quick befawre re-infawrcement cawme in." The besalisk holsters his blaster and, after recklessly tossing their weapons and helmets in a big pile, starts binding unconscious troopers with local vines. "You figure the rest awf them headed fawr the speeder crash with the rides they had here?"


_«Keyton, maybe you could get us a plan of the main base from the outpost's mainframe or something?_


----------



## Nebten (Oct 28, 2010)

It appears Keyton steps in . . . something, and tries to remove his feet from the foul mess. He checks the blaster wound to make sure it stopped bleeding. He looks at the control panel as if it is somethign foreign to him but he does grab a comm to listen for any incoming messages. If he's able to do something, Keyton will also help Sloor tie up the troopers.

Take the ammo and what ever you can carry, but we should continue to move on quickly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2010)

Hearing Keyton mention ammo, Mack replies, "We got plenty of power packs, grab all their medpacs.  We might need them and they are worth more." 

As he approaches the outpost he tries to remember what he knows of such structures and their functions. Taking a look at Sloor's handiwork, "Nice and efficient. We better make sure they don't wake up."

Mack takes a look at what they have for salvage in a quick glance before taking a look at the controls that probably go with the satellite dish.

_<<__Tactics (1d20+7=23)
__Assuming Verimak is bringing our rybucks.
2nd Songdragon's questions on troopers weapons & gear and the outpost itself.>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Oct 30, 2010)

The small outpost seems to be a communications outpost, and the small satellite dish attached to it continues to send absolutely nothing.  It does seem, however, to have been partially converted to beat the interference of the fungi, but no messages have been sent in the past three days.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking over the communications system, Mack asks, "With this comm system designed to beat the interference, perhaps the imps did not get a call out for reinforcements.  The scout trooper we chased did not, otherwise these guys would have been on alert.  I think we have some breathing room here."

Figuring Verimak would make the best lookout, Mack asks with hand gestures for him to keep an eye out for trouble while they take the time to do some things.

"Any ideas on this communications setup?  We can probably use it to do something, either create a diversion or perhaps destroy it.  But if it is the relay for communicating between the prison facility and the Star Destroyer in orbit, perhaps I can slice it to lock it down or just jam comms to keep the imps in orbit in the dark to what's going on down here."

"What about these troopers' gear and armor.  Perhaps we can strip some and attach it to the rybucks to carry taking some with us.  We might be in a hurry running away from the facility later to do any salvage."

"Perhaps TB can do some surgery and patch up Keyton while I work."

Even though he believes no reinforcements are coming, he is keeping his weapon in hand for now. 
 
_<<Do I need a Use Computer Check or Mechanics?  I will take a 10 initially if one is needed to get a better look at the communication system.

Do the troopers have the same armor? Or are we looking at two different kinds? We might level up again when we finish this mission, perhaps more than one of you guys plan to take Light Armor Prof, either way it is good salvage for the weight.>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Oct 30, 2010)

The scout trooper's helmet is the only thing different about the two armors.

Mack is able to slice into the computer console and finds something interesting: it is easily possible to have the satellite dish broadcast the same frequency as the fungi, effectively strengthening the interference.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2010)

After some initial slicing, Mack exclaims, "Woo hoo, check this out.  I can increase the effectiveness of the fungi's interference.  That will be effectively jamming their comms without arousing suspicions perhaps."

Even though he believes no reinforcements are coming, he still is keeping his weapon in hand for now. 
 
_<<How much time has passed since combat ended?>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Oct 31, 2010)

OOC: I'd say around five minutes


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 31, 2010)

"That's a good thing I suppose." Mir says and then asks, "How are we supposed to contact our own ship, when we have completed the mission at hand? Anyway to set up a remote or such so we can access it and send our own messages?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2010)

Mack considers the question and looks at the comms equipment again, "Let me check, but I am not sure they use it very often.  Are you thinking we try to use this to contact Captain Okeefe?  She is waiting at the drop off point for us to return, there was no plan to contact her that I can remember."

With enough time going by and Verimak keeping watch, the soldier asks, "You guys want to rest and do the surgery? While I start stripping and bundling trooper armor on the rybucks."

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 1, 2010)

"Well... plans do not always go as planned. Would be a nice option. Rather than trekking all the way back to the dropsite." She says with some hope it can be done.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, folks. I'm out in the field until wednesday (which was planed), but had to leave yesterday, a day early (which wasn't). The week after that I'm off to a conference in BC as well, so best to expect slow posting from me for the next two weeks.

Back IC:



perrinmiller said:


> After some initial slicing, Mack exclaims, "Woo hoo, check this out.  I can increase the effectiveness of the fungi's interference.  That will be effectively jamming their comms without arousing suspicions perhaps."




"They're *jammer* mushrooms?!" News to *him*! Sloor looks at the gunky organic mess that passes for a jungle around here... "Frek, almawst feel like kissing the stuff... You'd think they'd lay dawn a land-line awr sawmething thaw." Probably a good - sharp toothed, acid speawing, tech destroying - reason why they didn't. He shuddders: frekking planets.



perrinmiller said:


> "Perhaps TB can do some surgery and patch up Keyton while I work."



"Surgery is a bit of an overstatement, I think." TB waits for permission from Keyton before setting about dishing out some soft-wired first aid to the wounded man. 

_«Take 10 = 9 point healed. Unless TB already used First Aid on Keyton today? Can't remember and no time to check... Possum? Nebten?_



Songdragon said:


> "Well... plans do not always go as planned. Would be a nice option. Rather than trekking all the way back to the dropsite." She says with some hope it can be done.



"Thawght you liked it awt here, Sra," teases Sloor. "Nature haw it's intended taw be marbling 'enjawed' and all that..."



perrinmiller said:


> "What about these troopers' gear and armor.  Perhaps we can strip some and attach it to the rybucks to carry taking some with us.  We might be in a hurry running away from the facility later to do any salvage."




"Lawd yours all you want, Mack man, but I ain't pissing mine awf anymawre than I have taw," declines Sloor. Profit is all well and good, but he has a sneaky suspiscion there's a lot of running away in his near future. After Mack has taken what he wants from the weapons and armor pile, the besalisk fires long and hard at it, melting the rest to slag. "Happy hunting in your delicates, friends." He strides towards his kybuck, ready to go when the others are.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2010)

Mack will set up the jamming unless anyone objects.  Then he takes all of the blasters and rigs them into a bundle with liquid rope and a utility belt or two to secures it to his rybuck.  He will rig 4 sets of undamaged stormtrooper armor into balanced bundles with utility belts to jurry-rig a saddlebag like rig for two of the rybucks.

"Alright, we can go now if you all are ready."

_<<Inventory: 7 Blaster carbines, 4 sets of stormtrooper armor, 7 medpacs and 5 utility belts?>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Nov 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Keyton has had TB already patch him up today in the first fight with the natives. So he's SoL for now. [/sblock]

I will just have to deal with it for now. If we are close, I would hate for us to delay any further. Let us procede.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 2, 2010)

Despite its best efforts though, and though immediate pain and disconfort do fade, TB's run of first aid doesn't seem to have a significant effect on the long term health of the patient.


_«Don't have a surgery kit handy (those things are bulky to carry around). Sorry, Nebten. Maybe we'll have a chance to sleep before going on the big base assault?_


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 3, 2010)

Mir answers Sloor, "What i would not give to spend a few months here unhindered exploring the surprises that Felucia has to offer. But then, we have more important matters to take care of. Right?" She smiles at the Beaslisk.

"We need to get rid of these bodies. In case another patrol happens upon here. They may know something is up, but not what." She looks about somewhere close to stash the bodies and then will do so...


----------



## possum (Nov 3, 2010)

OOC: You might have an opportunity to take an extended rest before being able to move on.  There could be patrols in the area, however.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2010)

Mack suggests to Mir, "Keyton could cut a hole in a mushroom and we could stuff them in there."

To everyone he suggests, "Perhaps we can ask Verimak about a finding a good hiding place to rest up before we infiltrate the facility.  Better to be in good fighting shape if we can spare the time."

_<<Might as well accept the GM's generosity since we cannot do surgery.>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Nov 4, 2010)

We need to drag the bodies away and cover our tracks. With a little investigation they will be found if we try to stash them so close to the site. Or we can just toss them on top of one of those mushrooms. 

I am fine for resting. I can't believe they would have many more scouts out there that we haven't already encountered. This isn't exactly a war-zone.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 4, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> "What i would not give to spend a few months here unhindered exploring the surprises that Felucia has to offer. But then, we have more important matters to take care of. Right?" She smiles at the Besalisk.




"Getting awerselves blawn up saving the cuddly lawcals frawm the sniffles, right?" sighs Sloor. "Had fawrgawtten all abawt it." for a full femto or two, at least.



			
				Songdragon said:
			
		

> "We need to get rid of these bodies. In case another patrol happens upon here. They may know something is up, but not what." She looks about somewhere close to stash the bodies and then will do so...
> 
> Mack suggests to Mir, "Keyton could cut a hole in a mushroom and we could stuff them in there."
> 
> We need to drag the bodies away and cover our tracks. With a little investigation they will be found if we try to stash them so close to the site. Or we can just toss them on top of one of those mushrooms.



"Nawt taw pawint awt the awbviaws awr anything," mentions Sloor with a two handed gesture at the downed troopers all around, another already gripping  the pommel of his Kybuck's saddle, "but six awf thawse aren't exactly 'bodies'. See the clever rawpes tying them dawn? Figure I wasn't taw wawrried abawt their immawrtal sawls... Let's just weld the cawmm dawr shut and frecsing leave them be."

_
«Unless there are objections, Sloor will climb up on his mount and proceed to do just that: welding the compound door shut with sustained licks from his heavy blaster. I'm entirely in favour of the "stop midway before reaching the main base and rest" plan by the way._


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Mack mutters, "Sometimes it is better to just kill the imps rather than be saddled with prisoners."

But since there is nothing to be done about it now, he just shrugs, "I am fine with whatever we do with them.  Toss them in the river?  Maybe they will just float away."

Mack will mount up when they are ready, taking trail position in the column again.

_<<Ready to move on to after we have rested if that's the plan.>>_
___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Nov 5, 2010)

After dealing with the small outpost, the group continues their journey towards the Imperial base.  Verimak stops about an hour later and dismounts his kybuck, motioning for everyone else to do the same.

The Felucian guides you through the fungal undergrowth, crouching low to avoid detection.  Soon, you can see your destination for the first time.  It is short and squat for a two-story building, and slants slightly.  In the middle, flanked by two stormtroopers and a wall-mounted e-web repeating blaster, are the main doors to the facility.  The whine of speeder bikes can be heard in the distance, as can the crunching of vegetation that only a walker can provide.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 5, 2010)

"Saw. Time fawr a sandwich while we time the patrawls?" The day's been eventful already, and doesn't look all that inclined to end, ever.


_«What time is it, Possum? Is nightfall closing in?_


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2010)

On hearing the stomp of a walker, Mack mutters, "Frakkin' A! I knew we should have had our own walker.  Don't suppose we can lay a trap for theirs and capture it?"

Mack agrees with Sloor's sentiments, "Yeah, break time and catch some rest before we tackle this facility.  We should go around to the side of our backdoor entrance and watch the patrols that cover that area."

With hand gestures, Mack explains to Verimak what they want to do.

_<<There was no mention of resting yet, so I assume we have yet to do it.  We need 24 hours on the medpac usage.  With long term care that's only 2HP restored.  Sure you don't want to use JC114?>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Nov 8, 2010)

You guys can find a nice resting place relatively near the base, and Verimak is able to communicate to you that it's likely a very safe spot in which to hide.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 9, 2010)

Mir checks the rested site out and looks for anything to boost the camouflage of the area so that others can rest. 

After, she asks their guide where this entrance he knows is... draws a rough outline of the outpost in the dirt. "Where do we need to go?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2010)

Mack suggests, "Since Mir is taking first watch, I'll sack out and take the next one."

In typical fashion of soldiers in every day and age, Mack tucks himself into a comfortable spot and falls asleep in about 2 minutes. He can sleep any time and anywhere.

_<<Still had a question on my previous post about ambushing the walker if anyone wants to discuss ideas.>>_
 
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Nov 9, 2010)

We are not ambushing the walker. It'll get us killed in trying to do so, alert everybody to our presence and will be usless since we need to be inside the base for our objective. Let's just stick with getting in the backdoor and going from there. The walker can't harm us inside the base. 

I'll take the last watch.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 10, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Mir checks the rested site out and looks for anything to boost the camouflage of the area so that others can rest.



"Here," offers Sloor, taking off his poncho and offering it to her. "Can't hurt."

_«Help Another on Stealth if need be._



Songdragon said:


> After, she asks their guide where this entrance he knows is... draws a rough outline of the outpost in the dirt. "Where do we need to go?"




Sloor pluncks himself down, back resting on TB's crouched form, and bites into a ration/fruit/is there even anything organic in this thing "power" bar. He looks at the interplay between Mir and the tentacle man as he chews.

"Sleep, master, and I will watch for all that may harm you," says the droid in a sing-songy voice after a while.

"Saw that awn," finaly answers its master. "Frekking poor scripting... And didn't the spirk run awff with all the loot right after that?" Chew, chew. 

"One can dream," replies TB with mock archness. 

"Yeah, would be nice taw have loot fawr you taw run awff with, wouldn't it?" Another bite, bigger, so that there's less of them to take.

TB doesn't even look at Mack's bundles of armor and weapons: "Freedom is the greatest treasure."

"Can't run awff with that, silly drawid. Dawsn't wark," grumbles Sloor. "Tried."

"_'You're only free when you stand still'_?" interprets TB with a hint of mockery.

"Awnly time you can see your chains," perversely agrees the besalisk. "Kiss them, hawld them clawse. The rest's just travel time." 

Old conversation, old arguments, conforting in a way, to both of them.



perrinmiller said:


> Mack suggests, "Since Mir is taking first watch, I'll sack out and take the next one." In typical fashion of soldiers in every day and age, Mack tucks himself into a comfortable spot and falls asleep in about 2 minutes. He can sleep any time and anywhere.
> 
> I'll take the last watch.



"And I'll take the awn after that," softly grins the big alien.


----------



## possum (Nov 10, 2010)

OOC: I'm willing to house rule that you can use a medpack after an eight-hour rest.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 11, 2010)

_«Certainly easier on the book-keeping.  Sloor is ready to move to morning whenever you want, Possum._


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2010)

Ack, double post. Sorry.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2010)

As Mack hears the Jedi's emphatic declaration, he murmurs, "Um, okay... Maybe you should sleep on it though."

As the soldier drifts off into la-la land, he is dreaming of an epic battle with furry creatures with little more than stone age tech giving the business to stormtroopers and managing to even take out a few AT-STs. Somehow they managed to even capture one.  The dream brings a smile to the soldier's sleeping face.

_<<How many medpacs needed? 1 or 2? I am ready for morning.>>_
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 12, 2010)

_«I think only Keyton needs healing, so just one. TB takes 10, healing 11 points of damage._


----------



## possum (Nov 12, 2010)

The Felucian sun rises early in the morning, and your wounds are quickly healed by TB as the morning shift begins.  The AT-ST is still patrolling the area, and there was a slight scare the night before as the 8.5 meter tall walker comes within several meters of your camp on its patrol.  It doesn't see you, however, and goes on its way, back into the fungi-filled jungle.

When there's a break in the guards' attention, Verimak quickly takes you to a small grate at the side of the facility.  The strong Felucian tears the loose grating off of the wall and motions for you to enter the building.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you, TB. Ouch, are those additional pokes really nessesary? My ability to feel pain is quite intact.

Keyton follows through the bush and once the area is clear he quickly makes his way into the grate openning and enters the building.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2010)

After the close call with the AT-ST, Mack whispers, "If we could somehow get the walker pushed over, the frakkin' thing is ours.  A lightsaber to cut the top open, toss in a grenade."

As they make their way into the facility through Verimak's secret entrance, Mack softly suggests, "Let's try to keep it stealthy this time." Before anyone enters into the hole made by the Felucian, he ensures that everyone has their weapon in hand, "Get them out and ready, we are entering hostile territory." 

He will slip through behind Keyton, blaster rifle ready and set for auto-fire.

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 12, 2010)

Mir will follow the others through the grate, stopping briefly to thank Verimak for his help. She then starts in with the others... attempting to be as quiet as she can... 

(Stealth 1d20+8=23)


----------



## Nebten (Nov 12, 2010)

But then we would have a walker that is prone with grendade damage in the cockpit. It would no longer be a walker, but a speed-bump. I don't think there is a Tosche Station nearby for spare parts to repair the bugger. Keyton replies to Mack while outside the station


----------



## possum (Nov 12, 2010)

As all of you make your way into the facility, Verimak quietly closes the grate behind you.  He whispers something in his native tongue before heading back into the jungle, likely wishing you all good luck in your mission.

The walls and floor of the facility are the new standard of the Imperial military, grey metal walls and grey metal floors.  Down the hall to your right is where the e-web position should be.  If you risk a glance you can see the heavy repeating blaster's nest and two bored looking stormtroopers staring intently into the jungle.

To your left is the short remainder of the hallway followed by a right turn.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock]

OOC: Man, that program is cool.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 13, 2010)

Nebten said:


> But then we would have a walker that is prone with grendade damage in the cockpit. It would no longer be a walker, but a speed-bump. I don't think there is a Tosche Station nearby for spare parts to repair the bugger. Keyton replies to Mack while outside the station



"Gaw back taw sleep, bawth awf you," grumbles Sloor, turning over to get - less incomfortable. "Have a hard enawgh time with all the frecsing jungle critters... and the frecsing insects... and the..." And he's asleep again.

TB's optics shine on above him, calmly,  patiently watching.



Nebten said:


> Thank you, TB. Ouch, are those additional pokes really nessesary? My ability to feel pain is quite intact.



"Nerves appear intact," concludes TB after a few more pokes. "Surely you are not accussing a droid of cruelty?"



possum said:


> To your left is the short remainder of the hallway followed by a right turn.



Sloor holds a finger up before his lips before heading left. He flattens himself at the corner - blaster in one hand, stun knuckle in an another - and sneeks a peek beyond. 

_«If nothing, then signal the others and then advance to the next corner. Stealth _1d20+11=22

"Anybawdy knaw where we're gawing?" he whispers. Pay good frecking creds for frecsing *map* right about now!


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2010)

Seeing two troopers ahead, Mack whispers, "Contact. Two Tangoes manning the heavy weapons turret. Copy?"

The soldier cautiously moves backwards along the West wall, blaster rifle trained on the two troopers. He moves stealthily to the NW corner of the facility at a combat crouch and stops to cover their rear while waiting on a report from the others.

_<<Move 7SQ North,  Ready action to move 1-2 SQ East if it looks like the troopers are going to look his way.  Given the angles of the walls, he should barely be able to see the Western Trooper and will lose LOS by moving 1 SQ East.  Stealth (1d20+3=22)>>_

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 13, 2010)

Where the FREK is he going?! Sloor silently and somewhat frantically signals the *other* way, away from direct conflict.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 14, 2010)

Mir looks at Sloor and shrugs and whispers back "No idea, what Mack's up to... we could see what is the other way, before starting a confrontation." She moves north to the corner and peeks around it...


----------



## Nebten (Nov 14, 2010)

Keyton head toward the north as well, peaking around the corner before going into the north hallway to the east.


----------



## possum (Nov 14, 2010)

OOC: You sure you want to do that, Perrinmiller?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I suppose not, since I am out-voted.  I don't feel comfortable leaving live bad guys in our rear.  We had the drop on them and we are fooling ourselves if we think we are able to do this prison break without firing a shot.  I will edit.

Edit: Finished on my post above.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 15, 2010)

The hallway to the north is empty, devoid of even a security cam.  To the south, one of the stormtroopers manning the gun stands up and stretches, only to sit back down and continue scanning the horizon for the intruders that are--unbeknownst to him--mere meters behind him.

The northern hall terminates nearly 20 meters down and juts off into another hallway down to the right.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> _If nothing, then signal the others and then advance to the next corner._http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2762839/



_<<Possum, I think Sloor already went to the next corner and looked into the area with the turbolifts. Song and Neb, did not post recognizing that fact.>> _

Carefully watching back to the gun turret position and the two troopers, Mack whispers, "I will keep watching these Tangoes, let me know if you see more in that direction."

The soldier is still in a combat crouch with his blaster rifle trained and aiming down the hallway at the back of the bored troopers head.

_<<Readied aimed range attack.>>_

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Nov 15, 2010)

OOC: Oops, interpreted his post wrong, I guess.

Sloor sneaks to the far corner and is able to see that the wall the group is hiding against is its own separate room in the facility: two doors mere meters apart from each other lead into it.

The besalisk is also able to see another room along the far wall of the facility, as well as a turbolift in the middle of the floor.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 16, 2010)

The besalisk signals that the way is clear and carefully steps into the hall, though frek if he knows which way to go. Let's see: if that way down south leads back to the main entrace - like it seems to - then the enclosed room(s) to his right are probably the trooper barracks. Stay well away from *there*! Now if he was a prison, where would he hide? Below ground, in the basement? That's a heavy-duty lift for machinery though... Equipment bay down below?

"Here little prisan prisan, cawme taw uncle Sloory..." So low even _he_ can barely hear it above the softness of his threads.


_«This is assuming he didn't spot a security cam from the corner, of course. Are there any signs above the doors, indicating their use? A fire exit/evacuation plan tacted onto a wall somewhere? How many floors are in this thing according to the buttons on the turbolift?

Perception Sloor: _1d20=9
_Perception TB:_ 1d20+9=23


----------



## Nebten (Nov 17, 2010)

Keyton follows along the left hand wall, makes a turn then approaches the first door. Lightsaber in hand, he awaits his fellow companions.


----------



## possum (Nov 18, 2010)

Sloor is able to the words "Medical Bay" on the room closest to him and the words "Stockade" on the far wall.  He is unable to see the buttons on the turbolift controls, as it's currently facing away from him.

Through the walls next to him, Sloor is able to faintly hear some agonized screams.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 18, 2010)

Mir continues at a slowly several meters from Sloor as he explores the more open area. Her blaster in hand she watches and waits for him to report any finds.

(Stealth continued... 1d20+8=22 +5 for the poncho, if it is still working... )


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Still watching back to the gun turret position and the two troopers, Mack whispers, "Well?"

Seeing the others continue on and start disappearing from his view, Mack follows after as quietly as he can, closing up to Mir.

_<<_Stealth (1d20+3=15)_>>_

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 18, 2010)

Through the walls next to him, Sloor is able to faintly hear some agonized screams. He jerks back, shocked: Frek, they’re torturing someone in there! 

His first instinct is *not* to tell the others, actually, as their reaction is pretty frecking predictable. No, go straight for the stockade instead and get their turncoat admiral out of- But then, what are the frecsing odds it’s their target being questioned in there *right now*? New arrival, sensitive information..... Frek!

Teeth tightening unhappily, the green-skinned besalisk forcefully points to the med-bay door, silently mouthing _‘pri-so-ner’ _to the others. Gesturing TB closer, mouth brushing against its grill, he whispers,“Awpen the dawr an my signal. Clawse it soon as we’re through,” before letting it go and taking up his own position.


«Take a spot in front of the northern door to the Medical Bay (7 squares from the top), then Delay until "TB opens the door”. Give the signal if/when the other three are in place and delaying as well.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 19, 2010)

Keyton moves into position next to Sloor on his right while giving him a nod.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

Mack stands next to Keyton [1SQ North] and gives a _thumbs up_ that he is ready.

_<<I will have limited ability to post for the next 10 days.  Sorry but things will be brief and bare, possibly late even.>>_

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Nov 20, 2010)

As the group enters their readied positions, TB opens the door.  Inside, they see that the room is not the prison as they had hoped, but rather a medical bay.  The vast chamber seems at first to be a place of healing—at least, until you take a closer look. Large bacta tanks line one border of the room, and other medical equipment is distributed haphazardly throughout the area. Operating tables, many with clamps and other restraint devices, seem to be scattered throughout the room with no real pattern to their arrangement, and the entire room has the same sterile smell of a medical bay.

A shocked looking man stands in front of you, near the bacta tanks.  He wears the standard white coat of a doctor that is universal in the galaxy.  Different than most doctors, however, is the insignia of the Empire on each shoulder.

On the tables lie two Felucians, likely the source of the screams heard earlier.  They have clearly undergone some kind of mutation; their muscles bulge and their bodies seem to bend in unnatural places. The right forearms have been removed entirely, and instead a long bone blade extends from the elbow, growing out of the flesh with a ragged, serrated edge. Thick, tough looking scales grow out of the Felucians' body.

The doctor panics and pushes a button next to him, unleashing the mutated Felucians from their cots.  "Attack the intruders!" he calls out.  He looks at the droid.  "You too, Twoonay."

The droid gives what would be a pitiful look at its master if it could properly convey emotion on its metal face.  "Master, I am a doctor not a..."

The frantic doctor shouts out an override code, causing the droid to turn towards you, raising its pinchered hands.

[sblock=Tactical Map Round 0]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Initiatives

Mack 26
Felucians 26
Dr. Vischera 20
Mir 15
Med Droid 11
Sloor 9[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 20, 2010)

_«We don't get a surprise round then?_


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]It was also my understanding that everyone is 1 more square down, Mack was intended to be at the doorjamb where Keyton is, otherwise he would be 1SQ East of TB. And Mir isn't in position yet.

And as soon as the door opens we were planning to fire, not letting whoever is inside have three or four actions.  Based on the description, the doctor won initiative and took at least three Move actions, assuming he didn't have to change squares.  I think the source material again is bending the rules of Saga and completely ignoring whatever actions the players take beforehand.  We had this issue back in V14 before.

As we opened the door AND know there are bad guys on the other side, Mack has no hesitation to shoot anyone not in a cell. [/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Nov 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


I too agree that we should be 1 square down and my Initiative should be a 20 (with a +4 modifier) since its not listed. I have no problem with possum setting up the scene with discriptive text (or what PM would call 3 move actions), but it does appear that we did surprise the good doctor and thus get a surprise round once things are all said and done.


----------



## possum (Nov 20, 2010)

OOC: Okay, take your surprise round actions and then Mack's first round actions.  Sorry, all.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2010)

Mack moves into the medilab, ready to shut the door after every gets in.  

Then he moves closer to take out the nefarious doctor, swinging the barrel of his blaster rifle at the imperial. Mack shoots him.

[sblock=Actions]*Surprise Round: *Move 1SQ South; 2SQ West; 1 SQ North

*1st Round:* *
Swift Action:* Shut the door after everyone is inside
*Move Action:* 2SQ SW; 1SQ West
*Standard Action:* Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=20, 3d8+2=17)[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 21, 2010)

Mir moves up behind the others and moves just inside the of the south side of the doorway. She looks over the nastiness happening... (surprise round, move. Round 1: Felucians and Dr. Vischera are before her.)


----------



## Nebten (Nov 22, 2010)

Keyton moves into the room positioning himself in front of the Felucians and his companions. 

Calm down or all of you will become hurt.

[sblock=Move] Moving 2 South then 4 West [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 22, 2010)

possum said:


> On the tables lie two Felucians, likely the source of the screams heard earlier.  They have clearly undergone some kind of mutation; their muscles bulge and their bodies seem to bend in unnatural places. The right forearms have been removed entirely, and instead a long bone blade extends from the elbow, growing out of the flesh with a ragged, serrated edge. Thick, tough looking scales grow out of the Felucians' body.




That gives the besalisk pause. Frek, frek, frek, frek, frek! And not a trace of the admiral to boot! Too late to close the door now though...



Nebten said:


> Keyton moves into the room positioning himself in front of the Felucians and his companions.
> 
> Calm down or all of you will become hurt.



To emphasize the point, Sloor steps in next to the Jedi, heavy blaster pointed right at the man, stun knuckles sparking dangerously. "What he said." 

TB is somewhere at his back, trying to see if it can't figure out how to lock the doors from the inside.


_«Sloor moves 4sq SW, taking cover behind the medbed. Should also give him an attack of opportunity when/if the felucian stands up from prone (hopefully).
«TB will take Mack's spot by the door once that worthy moves away._


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2010)

The group moves into the room, Mack much quicker than the others.  The soldier takes the "good" doctor by surprise.  He tries to aim his blaster pistol at his assailant but is too late, as the blaster shot fired at him hits before he can even fully extend his arm.  

The two Felucians stand prone from their medical beds, ignoring their targets.  









*OOC:*


AoOs from Mack and Sloor?


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 23, 2010)

_«Oops, standing from prone is not listed in the actions that trigger an AoO on page 156. My bad, folks, carry on with your regularly scheduled batlle. _


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2010)

The northern Felucian raises his modified arm, swinging the blade surgically grafted onto it at Mack.  (Hits Ref. 19 for 12 points of damage.)

The one to the south snarls at Sloor and slashes at the Besalisk as well.  (Ref. 19 for 8 points of damage)

[sblock=Tactical Map Round 1]






Mack
Felucians
*Keyton* is up
Mir
Med Droid
Sloor[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Nov 24, 2010)

Your fate has been foretold.

Keyton moves around the chair and the Felucian while avoiding an oppertunity attack as he gets into position to flank with Mack. As he circles around, a _snap-hiss_ comes from his lighsaber as it ignites from his hand while it is pointed to the ground. He attempts to literally disarm the grafted claw from the alien being with a large humming arc.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 24, 2010)

Mie points her blaster at the med droid... "How do we settle these guys," points briefly at the modified felucians, "down?"

He does anything of a threatening manner, the droid gets [sblock=blasted]
1d20+3=6 Not that it matters if it does, the roll would miss. Yay me. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 24, 2010)

The medical droid takes a few steps forward, raising his clawed metal arm at Mack.  "I am sorry, sir," the "mind controlled" droid says as Mir's shot goes wide, shattering the bacta tank behind him and spilling its contents to the ground.  The claw goes wide.  (Hits 8 reflex for 4 damage, I think that misses.)

[sblock=Tactical Map Round 1 Sloor Is Up!]






Mack
Felucians
Keyton
Mir
Med Droid
*Sloor* is up

The entire floor is now covered in bacta.  You have two choices: move at half speed and suffer no consequences, or move at regular speed and make an Acrobatics check at the risk of falling prone if you fail.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 24, 2010)

Nebten said:


> Your fate has been foretold.



"Is that good or bad?" mildly inquires TB as it works on the door lock. Probably rhetorical too.



Songdragon said:


> Mie points her blaster at the med droid... "How do we settle these guys," points briefly at the modified felucians, "down?



"Stun, stun, stun and stun sawme mawre!" The besalisk sweeps his opponent's feet from under him with a mighty blow and then jumps on top of the scaly frek, slamming the felucian's shoulders down unto the cot he just left: "TB! Fawrget the dawr! The button, trigger the frecsing BUTTON!" He's not going to be able to hold him down for long!


_«Sloor uses a force point to help PIN the felucian: 1d20+4+1d6=16 tohit. Felusian must beat 1d20+6=25 on a grapple test or be pinned for the round.
«TB moves 4 sq SW and uses his telescopic limbs (Reach 2) to press the medbed button, triggering their restraints and hopefully pinning Sloor's felucian down for good._


----------



## possum (Nov 26, 2010)

Sloor manages to wrestle the mutated Felucian to the table with an impressive feat of strength and hold him down as TB makes his way beside the bed.  TB makes it to the bed and slams the restraints button, locking the raging enemy to the medical bed.  He bellows in rage at his circumstances.

[sblock=Tactical Map Rnd 2 Mack is up]






*Mack* is up
Felucians
Keyton
Mir
Med Droid
Sloor[/sblock]

OOC: I know TBs position is wrong, I realized that after I had already uploaded the map to Photobucket.  It will be corrected in the next update.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2010)

Mack takes a shot at the creature in front of him, the blaster rifle's energy delivering a nasty burn to the mutant.

[sblock=Actions] *Swift Action:* None
*Move Action:* None
*Standard Action:* Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=20, 3d8+2=22)  With PBS and Precise Shot, pretty sure that will hit and possibly kill even.[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks to the combined efforts of Keyton and Mack, the mutant Felucian hits the slippery floor of the medcenter, dead.

Keyton is up, followed by Mir.  Both Felucians have be incapacitated or killed, leaving only the med droid.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 28, 2010)

Keyton moves into flank with TB and attempts to shut down the med droid perminatly.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 28, 2010)

TB shrinks back, refusing to help an attack designed to kill.


_«Keyton's attack roll is now a 13. As I don't expect it to make a difference:_

"All you had to do was this." And it sadly flicked down the black swich on the back of what was once a med droid. 

The four organics are unconfortably reminded of a berieved closing the eyes of the recently departed...


----------



## possum (Nov 29, 2010)

Keyton's lightsaber swings in an overhead arc towards the medical droid, bisecting it diagonally from the shoulder down to its waist.  The four sparking parts fall to the floor, clanging as metal hits metal.

END COMBAT


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 29, 2010)

Binder Fred said:


> The four organics are unconfortably reminded of a berieved closing the eyes of the recently departed...




Sloor shakes himself out of the mood and holds up his hand, sharply asking for silence... Tense seconds squeeze by as they listen -- for alarms, for armoured footsteps running their way, for anything besides the felucian’s growls and the quiet dripping of bacta fluid from the shattered tank...

«Perception Sloor: 1d20=19
«Perception TB: 1d20+9=25


_«Assuming nothing:_
“Looks like we made it.” Breathing a sigh of relief, the besalisk quickly moves over to the other side of the table and starts patting down the doctor for any valuables – a security card would be very, very nice indeed! “TB, you think you can whip us up a batch awf sleep gas frawm the stuff we have here? Stawkade’s right awn the awther sid awf the hall, and you’ve gawt taw knaw that place is watched, secured AND guarded.” He explains to the others.

“First aid and advanced chemistry are not the same,” patiently explains the droid with a doubtful look at the varied chemicals racked against the far wall. “Besides, won’t the troopers be wearing their helmets?”

“Frek! You’re right.” Wouldn’t do to take out the prisoners and leave the guardians standing, now would it? “Fawrget that then... Batan baw, you went clawsest taw thawse dawrs taw the nawrth: where daw they lead taw?” 


_«Anything of value on the good doctor, possum? Security card clipped to his chest, maybe?_


----------



## Nebten (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know, maybe there is a layout or console in here that can give us a better idea of where to go next. Hopefully this place isn't filled up with mutant  aliens. 

Keyton looks for a computer terminal.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2010)

Mack pokes the barrel of his blaster rifle at the dead Felucian, making sure he is dead and then nudges the evil doctor as well with his boot.  Realizing he should have attached his bayonet earlier, he pulls it out to do so while commenting off-hand to Keyton, "You just had to slice up the medical droid did you.  It might have been pretty useful for surgery, you know.  Since you tend to get injured fairly easily, I would have thought you had more sense than to just waste it."

Mack searches around for a medical kit or a surgical kit that they can pilfer.  He doesn't expect a computer terminal in the medilab to actually help with dealing with the facility's security, but he will lend his expertise if Keyton finds something worthwhile.

[sblock=OOC]I am pretty much caught up now on things after having out-of-town relatives staying with me.  December is going to busy for me as well, but I think I will be able to keep pace with Binder's schedule.[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Nov 29, 2010)

The "good" doctor has the blaster pistol that he pulled as you all entered the bay, as well as a medical kit right next to him.  There are a few needles in a box labeled "Stimulants" next to one of the beds holding the Felucians.  As for anything else, there's not much that you can carry out, as it's too big.  

The only computer terminal in the room contains only the doctor's notes and other medical knowledge.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 30, 2010)

Nebten said:


> I don't know, maybe there is a layout or console in here that can give us a better idea of where to go next. Hopefully this place isn't filled up with mutant  aliens.
> 
> Keyton looks for a computer terminal.



“If we cawld find the security center and take *that* awt, we might actually have a frecsing chance awf getting awt of here withawt the entire marbing imperial army shooting awff awer frecsing backside,” agrees Sloor.



possum said:


> The "good" doctor has the blaster pistol that he pulled as you all entered the bay, as well as a medical kit right next to him.



“Frek. A tawtal waste awf time after all.” And lives too. “You, awn the bed, can you hear me? Vermimak? Verimak friend? Ah... What was the name awf that elder spirk with the hat?” That last being directed at Mir and Keyton. _(He’s talking about the village elder who taught you Force Slam)._


_«Response Felucian?
«Meanwhile TB takes 10 on Treat Injury to see if the felucian’s under the influence of some of the stimulants by the table, and if so how the mutant can be calmed down -- with a counter-injection or the like?_


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Mack picks up the medkit and hands it to Sloor, "Can you carry this?  I am already a bit encumbered."

Mack pops his helmet off and slips on his mechanical visor.  He examines the disabled medical droid for a surgical kit they can salvage.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Mechanics for a 19.[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 30, 2010)

Mir watches Mack scavenge, Keyton check out the computer, Sloor and TB look over the tortured Felucian... She holsters her weapon for a few moments and waits trying to clear her mind for the task ahead.


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2010)

As Sloor inspects the stimulants, Mack is able to find the doctor's notes on what they do.  They enable the body to take more of the chemicals in a standard medpac within an eight-hour period.  There have been some side effects however, making the user sluggish for that period of time.

OOC: Game Notes: The stimpacks allow you to use another medpack without taking an extended rest.  The drawback, however, is a persistant step down on the condition track until you do rest.

IC: The Felucian doesn't seem to respond, even when mentioning the scout's name.  He doesn't calm down either, and continues to try and break through the metal restraints to no avail.

The medical droid has no equipment on him, let alone enough to salvage a surgical kit off of.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 30, 2010)

possum said:


> The Felucian doesn't seem to respond, even when mentioning the scout's name.  He doesn't calm down either, and continues to try and break through the metal restraints to no avail.



“Frek,” softer this time. Sloor doesn’t give up immediately though, quickly trying other words in the two languages he does knows – and more than a couple in languages he’s heard – along with a reassuring hand or two on the felucian’s shoulder for emphasis. Touch helps sometimes, tone of voice, that sort of frek.
_
«PERSUASSION\Change attitude_ 1d20+8=23 



perrinmiller said:


> Mack picks up the medkit and hands it to Sloor, "Can you carry this?  I am already a bit encumbered."



Nonplussed, Sloor automatically hands it on to TB. “Think we knaw each awther well enawgh to skip the chain awf cawmand, Mack man...”

TB grabs kit in one of its three-pronged appendage and sets it in place in its rear cargo box. “The stimpack?" it inquires.

It's not what its mastrer was hoping for, namely chemicals useful in controlling the mutant’s mood... Still, “Grab it.”

“But of course, your hoardiness,“ fires back TB.

Sloor grunts noncommittally and gets back to his attempted babysitting, grimaces and turns away... "Dan't suppawse the mistress awf illussians cawld - you knaw - look in here?" He gestures to the felucian's head, avoiding a nasty bite by the mearest of margins. 

Quite obviously, the besalisk is none too confortable even asking.

<Response Mir?>


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 1, 2010)

"Ummm... I do not read minds perse... I suppose I could try." she says unsure of the ability she has.

She steps closer to the felucian... and attempts to establish a link with it. (( Use the Force check 1d20+13=31 )) She tries to get any emotions or thoughts from the tormented being.


----------



## Nebten (Dec 1, 2010)

Keyton flanks the felucian with Mir and attempts to assist her in her endevour.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 2, 2010)

Mack watches the two Force Users doing their mystical tricks and puts his visor away and dons his helmet again. He is locked and loaded and ready to go.

After they finish their thing, he asks, "Can you guys do that voodoo that you do and see if you can look through the walls to determine where the control center is? It would also be nice if we can be sure that we will not see a surprise when we try to leave this medilab."

[sblock=OOC]I did suggest this in the OOC thread, but not sure if people check that as often.  Mir and Keyton should Search their Feelings and Sense Surroundings to see what we can learn.  We probably should have done that sooner.[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Dec 2, 2010)

I am not able to look through walls, per say. I can determine if there are other Force users within the area. But in doing so, it may alert them that somebody is reaching out with the Force to find them. I am not sure how good of an idea that is.


----------



## possum (Dec 2, 2010)

As Mir and Keyton use the Force in an attempt to explore the mind of the mutated Felucian, they are assaulted by waves of pain, anger and hatred.  The sheer volume of negative emotions are almost enough to overpower the two Force-users.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 2, 2010)

Mir collapses to the ground and clutches at her head at the mental assault she receives. It takes several moment before she can recover and looks up to the others, "So much pain and anger. Whatever these butchers have done to him, I am not sure he will ever recover."

Mir stands and tries to shake off the negativity that she had been clubbed with and turns to Mack and replies, "Give me a minute, I will try to see what I might discover. I have not used my abilities in that way too often."

A minute or so later after calming herself Mir closes her eyes and reaches out with her talents... (Sensing Surroundings... 1d20+13=21 and then Searches her Feelings of the events ahead... 1d20+13=31)


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 3, 2010)

Songdragon and Nebten said:
			
		

> "Ummm... I do not read minds perse... I suppose I could try." she says unsure of the ability she has. Mir steps closer to the felucian... and attempts to establish a link with it. She tries to get any emotions or thoughts from the tormented being.
> 
> Keyton flanks the felucian with Mir and attempts to assist her in her endevour.



"Gawd taw knaw," admits the besalisk in reponse to Mir. He steps back from the scene to give them both room, still looking uncomfortable.



Songdragon said:


> Mir collapses to the ground and clutches at her head at the mental assault she receives.



Sloor rushes in to support her, feeling awkward and... responsible. That still leaves eyes and a hand free, all of them wishing for something _tangible_ to fight. "You alright?"



Songdragon said:


> It takes several moment before she can recover and looks up to the others, "So much pain and anger. Whatever these butchers have done to him, I am not sure he will ever recover."



"Dawpped taw the gills awn cawmbat drugs?" offers the big alien, which at least has the virtue of being temporary.


----------



## Nebten (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you think there is anyway we can set a timer on the door to open and allow him to make his way out into the hallway to cause a distraction later on? It may keep the Imps busy as we haunt the halls a bit?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 3, 2010)

Mack comments about turning the Felucian loose, "Maybe Sloor can just toss him out the other door right now and let him go to town.  We can wait right here and peek out this door we came in and see where he runs off to and we can head across the way and try the next door."

"Assuming Mir is not able to learn anything valuable with her concentrating, that is.  If she can determine what's going on without opening doors, we would then have an intel advantage."

___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Dec 3, 2010)

Whatever Mir feels about the rage state that the Felucian is in, it definately doesn't feel like it's the cause of being drugged, at least not in the way that would eventually wear off.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mir nods to Sloor for helping her, "Thank you."

Standing she listens and then replies, "I am sorry, but I believe that the this poor Felician has quite literally gone mad from whatever it is they did to him. While they might be a chance to bring him back, we do not have the time nor the means here on this planet to do so. Sorry... but I think he is lost in that madness."

She listens to the others' plan to let the felucian out to wreak havoc on the Imperials, "It would work, there is doubt to that. It would create a needed distraction... " She does seem hesitant though and look over at him writhing within the bindings at using the poor creature so.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 4, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack comments about turning the Felucian loose, "Maybe Sloor can just toss him out the other door right now and let him go to town.  We can wait right here and peek out this door we came in and see where he runs off to and we can head across the way and try the next door."




"You really want taw kill thawse guards, dan't you?" marvels the besalisk, who has no doubts where a crazed mutant would go, all other doors being closed...	



Songdragon said:


> She listens to the others' plan to let the felucian out to wreak havoc on the Imperials, "It would work, there is doubt to that. It would create a needed distraction... " She does seem hesitant though and look over at him writhing within the bindings at using the poor creature so.



"An alarm's still an alarm," counters Sloor. He continues, now mostly addresing Keyton and Mack. "If you spirks really want taw see the _'poor, defensless'_ felucian and the empire gut each awther, at least wait until we're ready taw sneak awt, alright?" He wanders a bit away, grumbling and shaking his head, "Haw the frek did *I* turn awt taw be this group's marbling *canscience*?" Downright disturbing, that is...


_«Assuming Mir's "looking" doesn't pan out:_
"Right. Nawbawdy seems hurt too bad, so let’s gaw get us an admiral! Ready?” When they are, Sloor triggers the door, looks both ways, and then steps out.

_«If there’s no change in the room beyond, Sloor will go north, to see what’s written on the two doors there._


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Songdragon said:


> A minute or so later after calming herself Mir closes her eyes and reaches out with her talents... (Sensing Surroundings... 1d20+13=21 and then Searches her Feelings of the events ahead... 1d20+13=31)



The Sense Surroundings beats DC20.  BTW you can take a 10 on that Songdragon. Possum, did she see through the wall and get a look at the troopers south of us?  Or does she need to roll the Perception check first.[/sblock]Mack looks at Sloor and shrugs, "Taking out the boys in white is a public service.  It is our moral obligation if we are rebelling against the emperor's tyranny.  I am ready to go once Mir tells us if she sees anything."

___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Dec 4, 2010)

OOC: Just waiting a bit for the Felucian talk to die down so I can resolve her action.

As Mir closes her eyes, she can feel the life forces of 17 others in the building, including her friends.  The majority of them seem to be concentrated on the east side of the building, though there are a few on the level above you.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 5, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> "Taking out the boys in white is a public service.  It is our moral obligation if we are rebelling against the emperor's tyranny. "



"Frek that," dismisses Sloor with a two-handed wave. "If we're rebelling against the frecsing emperawr's tyranny, then awer Mawral Awbligatian is taw kill the fecsing emperawr! Troopers are as human as you are, rebellian baw." He clasps the human on the shoulder, a concerned look on his wide green face, "Dan't knaw what happened taw make you fawrget it, but right naw we're an a missian, right? Risking awer freking lives fawr taw measly grand a piece? Kill an your awn time, Mack man, it's beginning taw clawd up your judgement." He still has that look on his face as he lets go.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 5, 2010)

After a few moments of concentration Mir points in an easterly direction and says, "There are many life forces in that direction. A few above as well."

She opens her eyes and draws her weapon once again and looks at Sloor ready to go.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

Mack just shrugs, he still thinks there is going to be full blown battle before they finish this rescue.

"Unless Mir and Keyton plan to do any more checking, let's continue clockwise around the facility.  I would like to take out the security control room first, if we can determine behind which door that might be.  Then we won't have to worry about security cameras while we walk around."

If that's the plan, he will follow along.

_<<Take 10s on Perception checks (19) to look for security cams as we go and Stealth check (13)>>

_[sblock=OOC]It might be tedious, but I think Mir should do her UtF Sense Surroundings and Perception checks (Taking 10s) at each door before we open it.  She should be able to identify number of occupants and their locations so we know exactly what we are getting into when we open the door.[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 6, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Mir points in an easterly direction and says, "There are many life forces in that direction. A few above as well."



"Haw many is _'many'_, Sra?" asks Sloor with some concern. 



perrinmiller said:


> "Unless Mir and Keyton plan to do any more checking, let's continue clockwise around the facility.  I would like to take out the security control room first, if we can determine behind which door that might be.  Then we won't have to worry about security cameras while we walk around."




"Sawnds like a plan." Sloor triggers the door, looks both ways, and then steps out.


_«If there’s no change in the room beyond, Sloor will go north, to see what’s written on the two doors there._


----------



## possum (Dec 7, 2010)

The northern most door and the one nearest to you has a small sign labeled "Storage" on it.  A small security cam points towards the holding cells to your left.  It's positioned on the right side wall, but not in the hallway that's straight ahead.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 8, 2010)

The big alien silently and repeatedly points to the camera, then sneaks along the northern wall. Squeezing himself below the black camera orb, he threads lightly towards the door he can see at the end of that corridor. 

Better hope it's more interresting that a frecsing storage room...


_«I think that's what you described, Possum: a camera on the corridor wall pointing towards the door marked "stockade". Correct me if I'm wrong. Assuming not, what's written on *this* door, Possum? Is there a security system protecting it? Let me know if Sloor and TB need a stealth roll._

Sloor the TB Perception: 1d20=17, 1d20+9=11


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 8, 2010)

Mack stops briefly at the door to the storage room.  With a hand gesture, he silently asks Mir if there was anyone inside.

If so, he will open the door to peek inside the storage room, _Who knows what we might find, Could be a repulsor sled or something even more useful.  Like Imp toilet paper_.

He will remain on guard at the storage room until Mir checks the next door or Sloor mentions any door labels.

_<<Possum will likely have to answer if Mir saw anything in the storage room or not.>>

____________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 9, 2010)

Mir will check the storage room... (take 10) Use the Force Check *23*

(however answered by Possum, Mir will relay to the others)

She turns to Sloor and whispers, "I might be able to move the camera... I am sure that would draw attention though. Would be a way to storm a room. If that is what one wants to do."


----------



## possum (Dec 9, 2010)

The storage room is empty of living beings, filled only with crates labeled with mundane items.  The room to its right is labeled "Communications".


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2010)

Mack whispers to Mir, "Maybe you shouldn't mess with it."

The soldier looks to see if they can reach the lifts without being caught on the security cams. Then he tries to recall what he knows about imperial military facilities.

_<<Take 10 on Knowledge Tactics for a 17. Will that be enough to learn what capabilities the facility might have in the Communications room?  What about the type of room on the second floor, guessing it is the security or command room.  But perhaps the Comms room has dual function.>>

____________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 11, 2010)

Sloor points through the door marked _'comunications'_. "Sec room," he whispers back. Probably. He then shakes his blaster and raises a scaly ridged eyebrow, indicating at least *he* thinks they should take it out next.


_«If everybody is go, let's go with the same approach as with the medlab: TB to activate door and others to rush in during the surprise round. This is assuming the opening mechanish for this room is the usual straighforward button._


----------



## possum (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, if I'm remembering it correctly, Vazus--the former Separatist in the Felucian village--said that the best place to set up the explosives would be in the communications room.

As for what's in there: there's likely very powerful communications equipment in there, maybe even powerful enough to break the jamming of the fungi.  As for the turbolift, it's possible to get there without being seen by the camera.  It may be slightly difficult, though.


----------



## Nebten (Dec 11, 2010)

Keyton is ready to go when everybody else is.


----------



## possum (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's a spoiler-free map for the area you're in right now.  Please place your characters where you want them to be.

[sblock]




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2010)

Mack gives a thumbs up that he is ready, blaster rifle set to lethal and single shot. He whispers to Sloor, "This may be a good time for a grenade."

The soldier moves to directly across the corridor from the door.

_<<2 squares South of door. I figure Keyton is taking point, TB it to the right of him, Sloor to the left and Mir beside Mack?  __"__Ready... HUT... HUT... HIKE!">>

____________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Dec 12, 2010)

Keyton will be directly in front of the door with lightsaber in hand. 

If you are going to use a grenade, at least give me the honor of telling me you are going to throw it before or after I go in .


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 13, 2010)

"Naw grenade," confirms Sloor, who'se saving it for massed oponents. "Just like we did it befawre..." he softly concels, one hand raising in preparation for the signal.....


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 13, 2010)

Mir stands at the ready _beside Mack_... "Ready when you are," she whispers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2010)

Mack nods understanding as the Besalisk is saving it for more important targets. Perhaps we might need to use the comms center before we blow it up, so maybe grenades are not the best way to go after all.  

He says softly, "Okay, go, go."

_<<Open the door please, possum.__>>

____________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Dec 13, 2010)

[sblock=Tactical Map & Info]






Initiatives
Mack 23
Lt. Aden 21
Keyton 11
Mir 9
Sloor 7
Imperial Troops 5[/sblock]

Okay, door is opened and they are surprised.  Take a single action in initiative order (From the looks of the map, it's mainly going to be move actions, I'm thinking.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2010)

Mack moves in past Keyton, weapon trained on the individuals inside. "Don't talk, hands in the air!  Or die where you stand, your choice."

_<<Move Action: 3 SQ North, 1 SQ NE, 2 SQ East.__>>

____________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Dec 14, 2010)

Keyton moves into room and quickly next to Stormtrooper1. With his lightsaber in hand, he casually remarks,

Go for that blaster and you might lose that hand.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 14, 2010)

Mir follows both Mack and Keyton into the room, her blaster aimed in the direction of the Imperials. (she is on the square with the C of Comm)


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 15, 2010)

Finally, Sloor and TB come in and fan out, the latter calmly rounding to a spot near the door, manipulator ready for a surgical strike on the door's 'close' button, the other rushing straight for the cap-wearing captain, teeth bared, knuckles sparking.


_«TB to left of door, Sloor 1 square west of Keyton. First round of combat, Mack is up again._


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2010)

Mack takes aim at Lt. Aden and could have sworn he saw the officer twitch to sound an alarm. "Frag it! You are going down!"  He squeezes the trigger hoping that it is good enough to hit the man.

[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Aim at Lt. Aden to negate cover
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=11, 3d8+1=14) add FP if necessary to hit Force point (1d6=5)
[/sblock]_<<I assumed that the imperials did not surrender. Possum is up_.>>
___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Dec 15, 2010)

Mack's shot slams into the lieutenant, nearly knocking the young Imperial officer to the ground.  He manages to regain his balance by holding on to the holoprojector he was taking cover behind.  "Don't just stand there," he yells at the techs around the projector, "kill them or face the consequences!"

His threat said, he levels his blaster pistol at Mack and pulls the trigger.  The shot goes wide and hits the wall behind.

[sblock=Tactical Grid]





Initiatives
Mack 23
Lt. Aden 21
*Keyton 11* is up!
Mir 9
Sloor 7
Comm Officers 5[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Dec 15, 2010)

Keyton moves into position between the stormtrooper and the lieutenant in attempt to bring him down. As he does so, he ignites his lightsaber as he makes a horizontal arc.

[sblock=OOC] We said there is 5' steps right? If not, I'll just attack Stormtrooper1 without moving. Keyton doesn't want to provoke. [/sblock]

If the lieutenant falls, Keyton will say, "Now just stand there, or face the consequences!"


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 15, 2010)

Mir moves up beside Mac blaster raised and fires on the the comms officer before her (#2) 

((To hit 1d20+3=13 (might hit since he has not acted yet.... for 3d8+1=11 damage ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 16, 2010)

TB triggers the door, a little belatedly. Two shots have rung out already...

Unaware, Sloor continues on his trajectory, huge fist slicing through the air and connecting with a trooper with a *woof* of expelled breath and a jerk of electrified muscles. That one won't be getting up again.


_«Stun knuckle vs either the officer, if still standing, or Trooper 3. 1d20+4=20, 2d6+4=12 stun damage. If possible, take cover behind the console as protection from Troopers 1 and 2._


----------



## possum (Dec 16, 2010)

Keyton quickly leaps towards the Imperial officer and slashes at him with his lightsaber.  Mortally wounded, Lieutenant Aden falls to the ground.  

Mir's shot hits the comms officer, hurting him bad, but not enough to drop him.  The same goes for the tech that Sloor punches.  They both seem very wounded, however, and the one that Sloor tried to knock out smiles a bit, happy that the tactic didn't work.

The tech next to Keyton quickly leaps back, out of the way of the lightsaber, and aims his blaster pistol at the Jedi.  (14 Ref for 12 damage)

The one next to Sloor does the same trick, aiming at the Besalisk that tried to knock him out.  (13 ref for 8 damage).  

The communications tech shot by Mir aims at Mack and fires to the same effect as his comrades (11 Ref for 12 damage).  Down the hall, the group can hear the Stormtroopers begin to race towards the communication room.  (It'll take around three rounds for them to reach you, you estimate.)

[sblock=Tactical Grid]






Mack is up!
Keyton
Stormtrooper A
Stormtrooper B
Mir
Sloor
Comms[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2010)

Mack remarks, "Company is probably coming.  Take these guys down quickly so we can deal with the reinforcements. TB, is that door able to be locked?" 

Mack fires at the comm tech right in front of him and lets him have it up close and personal.  He takes a quick look at the damage inflicted by everyone, evaluating the battle effectiveness of their opponents. Then he steps to his right, closer to the corner.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack  Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=17, 3d8+2=12)
*Swift Action:* Battle Analysis: Knowledge  Tactics (1d20+7=16) to reveal which people are below half of  their maximum HP.  Success vs. DC 15.
*Move Action:* 1 SQ SE

Did I use the FP last round?
[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Dec 16, 2010)

Keyton dodges out of the way of the blaster bolt to the right and continues to cross the path of Sloor as his lightsaber hums. He quickly performs a high-low manuever in attempt to bring down Stormtrooper3.


----------



## possum (Dec 16, 2010)

OOC: Yes, you did need to use a Force Point to hit, PM

Mack shoots and kills the tech in front of him and then scans the battle.  The one being attacked by Keyton appears to be in very bad shape.  He gets worse as the lightsaber opens a large gash in his chest, dropping him to the floor.  The remaining tech is also badly wounded.

The sounds of the boots of the Stormtroopers gets a little louder, even through the door that TB has locked.

Mir is now up, with only Tech 2 still alive (at least in this room...)


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 17, 2010)

Mir looks to remaining Tech... and fires her blaster...

( To hit1d20+3=13 for 3d8+1=14 damage if hit) 

She then moves back beside TB, "Let them in and fight them inside or I could try to _persuad_e one of them that nothing is wrong?"


----------



## possum (Dec 17, 2010)

The final enemy in the room hits the ground, dead.

[sblock=Tactical Map[/sblock]






Sloor is up, followed by usual initiative order.  Place yourselves in what you feel is the best tactical position to combat the stormtroopers.[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Dec 17, 2010)

Alright Mir! Force High Five! Maybe if we are really quiet they'll just go away.

[sblock=OOC] Yes, totally out of character, but the saying popped up in my head and made me laugh.  [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 18, 2010)

"These guys are tawgher than they look," grumbles the besalisk, shaking and flexing his fist, looking down at the one he and keyton dropped. He nods to the wall to the left of the door: "Cawld you make the back wall appear taw be just a bit in front awf where it is, Sra? We hide behind, they cawme in, we fry them!"


_«Move to press his back against that wall by way of illustration, along with TB._


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2010)

Mack comments, "Maybe we sound just catch them in a cross fire as they try to come though the doorway." 

He moves to take cover at the corner, ready to fire at any troopers that come through the doorway.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Readied Ranged Attack 
*Move Action:* 1 SQ South
*Swift Action:* Drop prone[/sblock]_<<__Posted in the OOC thread.>>
____________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Dec 19, 2010)

Keyton moves to press himself against the wall as well.

I can rush them once they are all in the room to start things off.


----------



## possum (Dec 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


Only two can fit in the left wall, just to let you all know.  The others would likely have to hide behind the corner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2010)

If the reinforcements haven't arrived yet, Mack repositions to ready his attack from a different angle when the enemy gets farther into the room.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Readied Ranged Attack 
*Move Action:* Crawling 1SQ SE; 1 SQ East
[/sblock]_<<I am heading out of town tomorrow, traveling (AFK 48 hours at least), and I will be slow responding over the holidays__.  This is for next round so I don't hold things up.>>
____________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay, I've gotten every bit of movement save for Songdragon 

Here's what I have so far, let me know if everything's okay.

[sblock]




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 23, 2010)

Mack is satisfied with his position and he suggests Mir position herself behind the comms console so she is out of view from the door, but can still see the wall where she is putting the illusion to cover Sloor and company.

_<<That would put Mir__ 2 squares NE from Mack. Everyone else looks OK.>>
____________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 23, 2010)

_«I'd suggest swapping TB with Keyton (or Sloor). His telescopic limbs only have Reach 2 and he needs to be able to reach the door to triiger it closed. Other than that I'm good to go!_


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 24, 2010)

Mir takes Mack's suggestion... and moves behind the console so that she is able to see the door and the group in question... also giving her cover for any stray shots coming her way... Doing so she drags a few of the troppers off to the side so they are not in view right away. 

"Ready... for when the troopers arrive."

When the baddies arrive, the door opens, she will put up an illusion of a wall hiding Sloor, Keyton and TB from the troopers who enter... 

((Spend a force point, and Use the Force Check 1d20+13=27 To beat their Will Defense))


----------



## possum (Dec 27, 2010)

Despite your best efforts to lock the door, the Stormtroopers have the access key to the room and open the door.  From the sounds of it, the two at the gun station have been joined by two additional troops.  The first two through the door see the bodies of the dead lieutenant and the communication techs.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 27, 2010)

Mack is flat on his stomach, blaster rifle trained for when the expected stormtroopers come around the corner to be visible or when he hears the signal from Keyton to attack.

[sblock=OOC]So, who's next? I don't have a clear indication since everyone's Initiative Count is now the same with Delayed actions.  Our plan was for all the troopers to enter the room.  I think we are waiting for the troopers to take 1-2 more squares movement before they trigger the ready actions.  Both Mir and Mack do not have line of sight unless they actually peek around the corners they are at. But as soon as the lead trooper moves into Mack's or Mir's LOS, then we need to decide to pull our triggers or not.

For when the first trooper does get LOS, Stealth Check: Stealth (1d20+3=18) + 2 for favorable circumstance (not moving) & +5 for Improved Cover[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 27, 2010)

((Mir's illusion will last 2 rounds... door slides open, the illusion goes up... rounds 1... I guess we wait to see what they do for another round... Just before Mir's action in round 3, the illusion would drop... ))

Mir wait patiently as she concentrates to maintain the illusion...


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 28, 2010)

Sloor presses himself even tighter against the back wall and frekking stops breathing: the door just opening like that gave him a startle to begin with, and those white-armored spirks are *way* too close for confort -- with *nothing* between them and him! A look sideways shows Keyton is calm enough though - maybe he can *feel* the illusion or something - and the dark trooper visors just scan over them once, as if they weren't there, so maybe it's frekking working after all... 

_Cawme awn,_ he urges the two still outside. _Cawme awn in, you sawns awf yellaw snirds. Perfectly safe... Nawthing in here but us friendly inanimate awbjects!_ Worse idea of his frekking life!


----------



## Nebten (Dec 29, 2010)

Keyton will continue to wait to see if the others make their way into the room.


----------



## possum (Dec 30, 2010)

"We're too late," the lead stormtrooper says to the others, the voice of the clone troopers you've heard for years coming through his helmet.  "They're dead, already."  He motions for the others to come in.

"But where'd the shooters go?" a non-clone voice replies from another Stormtrooper.  "They couldn't have escaped..."


----------



## Nebten (Dec 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


So are they al inside?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think so, pull the trigger and assume the last one is just inside the doorway.


----------



## possum (Jan 4, 2011)

[sblock=Does this shed a little more light on the placements?[/sblock]




[/sblock]

Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday season.  Time to get back to regular updates for me.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 4, 2011)

*As agreed*

Just then TB's one and only telescopic manipulator shoots out of the illusionary wall and triggers the door's closing!


_«On Keyton's signal, of course. Then I think we're up in initiative order, making it Keyton, Mack, Mir and then Sloor for the surprise round. I think._


----------



## Nebten (Jan 5, 2011)

Keyton gives Sloor a mental nudge and then nods his head to TB. 

After the door closes, Keyton ignites his lightsaber as its gentle hum is the only sound within the room. The Jedi then steps away from the way and attempts an overhead slash at stormtrooper1.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

Takes aim on the nearest trooper and squeezes the trigger on his blaster rifle. The bolt takes the trooper in the chest, "On target. Fire when ready Mir."
[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions: *Aim to negate cover
*Standard Action:* Readied Ranged Attack at Trooper #4: Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=18, 3d8+2=13), probably a hit & kill based on previous encounters
*Bonus applied:* Point Blank Shot[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 5, 2011)

The illusion of an unscathed room and that of a wall where her companions were hidden from the stormtroppers fades away. The young force user watches as Keyton acts cutting into the tropper closest to the door with his lightsaber while Mack blasts the trooper nearest them. 

Mir clutches her free hand and gathers up a ball of air with the _Force_ and releases it at Trooper 3 trying to catch him before he can react.

[sblock=Actions](( Force Blast (use the force check) 1d20+13=15 to hit his Ref save, for 2d6=10 damage))

((ooc... I sense Mir was never meant to use this power...  2nd use, and only +1 better on the die roll than last time ))[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 5, 2011)

OOC: Do you want to use a Force Point on that power, Songdragon?


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 5, 2011)

(( OOC You know what... I will. I honestly forgot all about force points. Force Point 1d6 = 5 So that would modify the roll to a 20 and add 1d6 = 2 more points of damage ))


----------



## possum (Jan 5, 2011)

OOC: To tell the truth, you didn't even need to roll.  You only missed the guy by 1 on your original roll.

Three of the four Stormtroopers go down as Mir breaks the illusory wall.  The one remaining begins to move his hand towards his belt.

OOC:Mack is up for the regular round.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


What about Sloor?


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, let's not forget about Sloor. 






"Wouldn't daw that, spirk," grins Sloor, weapons inches from the trooper's helmet. He's obviously quite, quite ready to simply drop the man at the slightest provocation. "Drawp it, NAW!"

"I would do as he advise," reasonably consels TB. "For your own good."

_
«Persuassion/INTIMIDATE to get him to surrender. 1d20+8=21 vs Will defense._


----------



## possum (Jan 6, 2011)

The remaining Stormtrooper moves his hand away from the grenade on his belt and raises his arms up in surrender.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are we still in combat rounds?






Mack scurries on his belly to get a line of fire on the remaining stormtrooper looking around the corner at his raised hands due to Sloor's balster against his helmet,  "Get his helmet off so he cannot pass along further comms to any others."

Keeping his blaster rifle trained, he will be ready to hit the imp if he twitches wrongly.
[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Crawl 1SQ West, 1 SQ NW
*Standard Action:* Readied Ranged Attack at Trooper #2[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Jan 6, 2011)

OOC: Technically, yes we are still in combat rounds.


----------



## Nebten (Jan 6, 2011)

Keyton goes to remove the helm from the stormtrooper with one hand while the other is on his lightsaber in lowered position but still ignited.


----------



## possum (Jan 6, 2011)

The Stormtrooper allows Keyton to remove the helmet, and the Jedi can see the non-clone recruit begin to slightly tremble as he sees just how close the lightsaber is to him.  "I...I won't tell you anything," he tries to say, his voice shaking from fear.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 6, 2011)

Mir steps forward... "Yes, you will." And attempts to compel an answer, _"You will tell us where Gilder Varth, the imperial officer you are holding here, is?"_ ((Mind Trick 1d20+13=26))


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 7, 2011)

*-- ASIDE --*

"Was that the spirk's name?" whispers back the besalisk, sotto voce, while keeping both eyes (and weapons) firmly on their fleshy target.

"Yes, it was," answers TB with a silent sigh and an upward roll of his optics. "Dreadful grammar on the lady's part though." You wouldn't catch *him* answering a question like that...

"Prawbably part awf the whawle tawrture experience," theorizes Sloor with an adrenalin-fueled grin.

*/ASIDE *


----------



## possum (Jan 7, 2011)

"I will tell you," the captive Stormtrooper repeats after Mir, his eyes peering beyond the Force-user.  "Varth is...  Varth is held in the prison.  Right down the hall, next door on the left."  The Stormtrooper, now released from the mental trick, hangs his head down in shame.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2011)

Mack stands up and moves towards the others.  Keeping an eye on the door he admires Mir's interrogation technique, _Wow, should've had her with us in the clubs back on Alderaan. Hmm, maybe she'll help me out with Captain Okeefe later._

Aloud he suggests,  "Ask him about alarms and more reinforcements on the way.  If he is being really agreeable, then we can ask him to comm and 'all clear' to maybe get the facility to return to normal."

Keeping his blaster rifle trained, he will be ready to hit the imp if he twitches wrongly or swing to the door if it opens again.

[sblock=Actions]*2 Move Actions:* Stand up & move next to trooper[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 7, 2011)

"Well you spilled the beans kid. Keep talking, or my friends here will not be overly kind." She says motioning to Sloor, Mack, and Keyton with the lightsaber, "You can always tell your superiors we beat you for the information. How many guards on Varth? Is the outpost on alert and are you supposed to comm in an all clear?" Mir stands over the sullen form and asks in a kind but commanding voice.


----------



## possum (Jan 8, 2011)

The captive Stormtrooper thinks for a second and begins to speak.  "They're already on alert and waiting for you outside of this facility," he says with a smirk.  "If you manage to free Varth, you'll be met outside by everyone that's left, the walker included.  _If_ you make it..." 

Keyton, Mir and Mack then see that the young trooper has been slowly lowering one of his hands towards the grenade on his belt, while the rest have failed to see the movement.









*OOC:*


Hope no one minded that I rolled Perceptions for you right here.  Both Sloor and TB rolled natural 1s, while Mir rolled a nat 20.  The Stormtrooper rolled a straight 19.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mir catches the young troopers movement and raises a hand reaching for the grenade with the force... (( use the force: move object...     1d20+13=16)) and bringing it to her own hand. "I do not think so." 

(Nope I do not mind at all. And yeah I know I probably did not have to roll... since I have a +13... eh...)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2011)

Mack continues to watch the door and says,  "Well, that tears it.  We have to do this the hard way now. Someone completely disarm this scumbag and secure him."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mir nods to Mac... She looks down to the young trooper, "Do not make me send you out in front of us as a shield."

After the kid is secured (Mir has some Mesh tape if needed)  she asks the others more technically inclined, "This is a communications center. Can we not access some security cams and see what is happening both in and outside this place. Make sure he is not making this stuff up to look big and tough."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


OOC: Still in combat rounds?  I think I have acted 2-3 rounds now without everyone else getting to.  Keyton and Sloor are behind, I think.






Mack replies to Mir's question,  "Yeah, I can take a look. I might some help."

He frowns inside his helmet, now wishing he had that Computer Interface visor he was eying back on Alderaan.  Comp slicer he is not.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Jan 10, 2011)

It's pretty easy for Mack to pull up the camera feed from outside of the building.  There, standing in front of both the main gate and the ventilation shaft you used to enter the building are a number of Stormtroopers, far too many to fight.  In front of your entrance to the facility, you can see a sergeant standing over the still body of a Felucian.  It seems as if Verimak wasn't able to elude them.


----------



## Nebten (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, let's do what we came to do. They aren't storming in just yet. Let's get the General.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2011)

Mack sighs regretfully,  "Oh frak, our guide bought it. We might be in some deep poo-doo now. Mir, can our prisoner give us more details on how many guards are in the detention area?  Also where do those lifts go?"

He tries to get access to some more video feeds, looking to check the hallways and the other rooms, and even pull up a schematic of the facility if possible to answer the questions himself.

"Let's check the com techs, troopers, and the officer for anything useful, before we go anywhere."

After finishing up looking through computer files, he will collect grenades from the dead troopers, if they have any.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Jan 11, 2011)

The only cameras that you can get into with your current access level are the ones on the level that you're currently on, as well as the few external cams that you saw the troopers through.

Searching the dead, you are able to find that each of the three dead stormtroopers are holding one fragmentation grenade each on the back of their utility belts.  The young lieutenant is carrying a code cylinder in a small pocket on the breast of his uniform.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2011)

Mack collects those three grenades and clips them to his utility belt and pockets the code cylinder.  He looks to see how Mir and Sloor are coming on further interrogation.









*OOC:*


Just waiting to see if we get more out of the prisoner.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Jan 12, 2011)

The guards looks at Mack, a somewhat smug look on his face.  "There are two guards in the stockade," he answers.  "As for the turbolift, it leads up towards the main command center."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2011)

Mack looks at the prisoner and speaks to the others, "Perhaps there is more he is not telling us.  That smug look suggests he is hiding something."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 13, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir catches the young troopers movement and raises a hand reaching for the grenade with the force... bringing it to her own hand. "I do not think so."



“Wow,” is Sloor’s heartfelt comment. Didn’t even spot the movement till it was too late himself...



perrinmiller said:


> Mack replies to Mir's question about the equipment surrounding them,  "Yeah, I can take a look. I might need some help."



“All yours, Mack man.” Though frek is he knows more than tidbits about imperial comm tech, and TB ain't programmed for that sort of thing yet. “But make it quick will you: I’m thinking we’re an bawrawed time here...”



perrinmiller said:


> Mack sighs regretfully,  "Oh frak, our guide bought it. We might be in some deep poo-doo now."



The green besalisk peers over his shoulder at the screen and he too sighs deep: “Rather liked the guy taw... Hawpe he had time taw leave a family behind.” His eyes haven’t left the massing troopers though, fear knotting tighter and tighter in his guts: “An the bright side, lawks like we’re gawing taw be jawning him marbling quick. Mack, can these things punch awt a message taw awer ship? I’m thinking a hawt evac might be just the thing.”
_
<Response Mack?>_

“Tawss me awne awf thawse, Mack man,” nods the besalisk, indicating the grenades. He’s obviously given up on further interrogation in the interim because, without warning, he hammer blows the trooper behind the neck, dropping him unconscious to the floor. “Right, I’ll take pawint.”


_«Coup-de-grace on the trooper, using his stun knuckles so he’s unconscious, not dead. Waiting for Mack's answer, and the other's reactions/comments, before moving out of the room. _


----------



## Nebten (Jan 13, 2011)

After the trooper goes down, Keyton shrugs and turns off his lightsaber.

Works for me. Let's go get ourselves a general.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2011)

Mack looks at the comms console, "I could try to raise _The Banshee_, but the Star Destroyer in orbit might discover her if she breaks cover too soon. But I think we have a bigger problem.  If we cannot lock down the facility entrance, those troopers outside will be joining us inside. Maybe we need to ensure they cannot use the backdoor as well."

He hands a grenade to Sloor, keeping two for himself.  He checks the console to see if he can access the door controls and lockout other users.

Before anyone opens the door back out into the corridor he suggests, "Perhaps we need to secure the command center first. The prisoners are not going anywhere and we maybe should keep them out a potential cross-fire. Also now that these troopers showed up, we better check to see if that E-Web is still being manned.  Nasty surprise, that is there are more troopers patrolling around the med lab."









*OOC:*


If he cannot secure the facility's blast doors and computer network from here, the command center might be a higher priority for survival if reinforcements can get inside from outside.

Was there any replusor sleds around to move bacta tanks or storage crates?  What about gurney's in the med lab?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Jan 14, 2011)

If they wanted to be inside, they would have done so already. They are waiting for us to come out. I say we get who we came for and stay together and make our stand in the command center. We don't want to have to be going up and down the lifts in the middle of a battle. Besides, the general might be useful in a firefight or have insight with how these troops operate.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 14, 2011)

"Stand? Lawck dawn??" is Sloor's disbelieving comment, eyes wider then usual. "Getting bawxed in is the *last* thing we want, fawr frek's sake! That happens and we're... we're dead! Naw spirks, we *need* taw gaw get the admiral, ship cawmes in, blasts a hawle in the wall and then we get the frekking frek awt awf here! Alive! Sra, tell them you're with me awn this..."


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 15, 2011)

She looks to Mac, "If we can... might want to disrupt the troops communications. If they cannot contact one another, we might be able to get out one side or another without attracting the others until we are gone."

"Contacting the ship might be a good idea, once we have the Admiral. If she can fly in and we jump aboard for an escape from the command center or somewhere high." The woman suggests.

"Let us get the Admiral first... and worry about escape afterward. We might be able to get past them without a fight... if I can manage an illusion at the right time to mask us. We would have to be really quick." Mir comments. "But I do not know how much more I have in me, it is rather draining."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 15, 2011)

Sloor grows somber, and with good reasons: these spirks are going to be the death of him -- and his little droid too. "You need taw call fawr help *before* you're dead awn the flawr, Sra." That should be frekking obvious, but apparenlty it's not. He can feel every syllable of explanation substacting decades from their communal lifespan, but it's got to be done or else there will *be* no life at all: "The captain'll need time taw get things ready, time taw get here by the smartest route - if the frecsing ship's even repaired by now - and if she dawsn't? Well then we can just tell her taw wait befawr she starts her mawve, fawr frek's sake! Dan't fawl yourself: we ain't cawmig back taw this room after this, ever. We wan't be able taw. Call her, Mack man. Call her *naw*. We're dead if you dan't."


_«As the vote is apparenlty two in favor of 'play it by ear and hope for the best', Sloor will use a force point to force the issue, as previously discussed. I really do feel it's our best chance of success._


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Mir looks at Sloor and wonders if he is going to burst as he gets all serious, and says in a agreeing tone, "That is fine Sloor. Contact the ship see if she's ready and all that. I was just saying we need to get our Admiral, as it is why we are in this mess to begin with."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Mack looks at the Keyton, pondering the man's precognitive abilities about stormtrooper tactics, "Do you know something I don't.  Who says they are waiting for us to come out?  I wouldn't. Let me see what I can do with this computer console."

He first the checks the blast doors, to ensure they cannot be opened.  Then he looks to setting up jamming on the commlink frequencies the troopers were using. After that, he will try to raise _The Banshee._

"Okeefee, this is Mack-man.  Looking for hot pickup at destination very soon.  Copy?"

Judging from the layout of the facility, Mack tries to determine where they need to set the explosive to bring it down when they leave.

[sblock=OOC]To improve access if necessary: Use Computer (1d20+7=20)
Taking 20's on other checks if possible.

Repearted questions: Was there any replusor sleds around to move bacta tanks or storage crates?  What about gurney's in the med lab?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Jan 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
There's one repulsor sled (essentially a dolly, really) in the storage room that's used to move heavy things throughout the facility.  As for the structure of the building, leaving the bomb right there in the communication room will be enough to level the building.[/sblock]

Sirona's voice comes in through the comm unit masked by static.  She is able to hear you, but it takes a few repetitions for you to get your point across.  She states that she'll be there in about 15 minutes.  Mack also manages to scramble the comlinks of the troopers by using the same trick that they used with the remote outpost hours ago.  The blast doors are securely locked.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2011)

Mack nods to the others, "Okay, let's move out, we have a lot to do in 15 minutes.  Open the door."

When Sloor takes point, he follows right behind, blaster rifle at the ready in his combat crouch.  If they see no opposition, he then peels off to follow the wall of the medlab, west of the lifts and peeks at the corner to see into the gun turret area.

If he finds no one there, he will move across to the door to the detention block, 2 meters straight back from the opening, letting one person (Keyton?) be in front of him to charge in first.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Jan 16, 2011)

Keyton will be at the ready in front of the prison door once everybody is ready.

How about we use one of those denotators on the guards in here. Get things done really quick and easy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Mack replies, "No problem, that was my intention since I think we will be expected."

When it is time to open the door, Mack will pull out one of the frag grenades in case he needs to chuck that in first.









*OOC:*


There is still information needed from previous post though.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 17, 2011)

Mir moves after the boys blaster at the ready. She asks in a whisper, "We going to set the charge or wait until after we have the Admiral?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Mack replies to Mir, "After, just before we evac.  I also want to use that repulsor sled in the storeroom to cart away some trooper armor and anything else useful or with resale value to aid us in our cause."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Jan 17, 2011)

OOC: If you're asking about the medbay gurney's, they're pretty much bolted to the ground.  Let's say that there is one that's movable (and working) in the med bay itself.  It can't carry more than an average weighted human male, though.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 17, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir looks at Sloor and wonders if he is going to burst as he gets all serious, and says in a agreeing tone, "That is fine Sloor. Contact the ship see if she's ready and all that. I was just saying we need to get our Admiral, as it is why we are in this mess to begin with."



"Right," agrees the besalisk, skipping the part about the whys and the whereofs. "Naw questian. Just saying - let's make sure we have a net *befawr* we leap dawn this perticular hawle, alright?" Else the fall is going to be... _messy_.



possum said:


> Sirona's voice comes in through the comm unit masked by static.  She is able to hear you, but it takes a few repetitions for you to get your point across.  She states that she'll be there in about 15 minutes.



"Frek." Fifteen minutes! Well, better fifteen than never.... MUCH better fifteen than never. "Gives us a frame taw wark with, dawsn't it?" Holding out might actually be an option now, if the other side thinks they got time on *their* side... What the frek are they doing out there anyways? Waiting for a call-back from the recon team or something? An actual *physical* messenger?

_«*Possum*, Sloor will give a last look at the monitors, see what the troopers outside are doing (?)._



perrinmiller said:


> When Sloor takes point, he follows right behind, blaster rifle at the ready in his combat crouch.  If they see no opposition, he then peels off to follow the wall of the medlab, west of the lifts and peeks at the corner to see into the gun turret area.



Sloor is right behind him, actually running most of the way, fearing they're going to be met by a sea of white pouring through those doors... 

The blast doors are closed, all is quiet.

"Creepy cryptic sawns awf..." is Sloor's whispered comment as he raises his lower right arm and blasts the living circuits out of the lock mechanism. "That shawld slaw then dawn sawme..." 

It's more like a prayer than anything he actually believes in, but - frek - it's done. He takes off in the opposite direction, towards the main stockade door, blasted panel sparking blue behind him.



perrinmiller said:


> Mack replies to Mir, "After, just before we evac.  I also want to use that repulsor sled in the storeroom to cart away some trooper armor and anything else useful or with resale value to aid us in our cause."



"Definitively sawm brain transfers gawing an arawnd here..." grumbles Sloor. Then, louder: "Let me, I gawt a stunner left. AND that frekking charge'd actually be useful if we cawld blast an exit awt awf here with it instead awf just blawing up a frecsing building we've just left. What frekking use is *that*?" He catches the stun grenade TB just tossed, standing to the right side of the door, ready to toss it in. "Cawde cylinder, Mack man? Awn *your* mark."
 And he waits for the signal.


_«I could be wrong, but I think the door to the stockade is going to need the code cylinder to open. Secured facility and all that. _


----------



## possum (Jan 18, 2011)

As Mack looks out of the corner from the communications center, he can see that there is no Imperial activity in the main corridors.  While he is checking, Sloor checks the monitors posted outside of the facility, watching the Imperials out there stand guard.  They seem somewhat bored, and one Stormtrooper fidgets slightly.

OOC: I'll get a map set up for the stockade actions by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2011)

Mack is pretty calm about the ordeal, secure in the fact that the imps are locked outside and no spare troopers are running around inside to out flank them. He holds out the code cylinder.

"I think we have all the bad guys right where we want them, divided up and ready to be conquered.  Here, TB can take the code cylinder to open the door for us if it's necessary."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=Tactical Map]




[/sblock]

And, here's the map, please tell me where you'd like to be placed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


1 SQ Southwest from Southern Doorway square of the main entrance.


----------



## Nebten (Jan 18, 2011)

Keyton readies himself in front of the left door.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 18, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack is pretty calm about the ordeal, secure in the fact that the imps are locked outside and no spare troopers are running around inside to out flank them. He holds out the code cylinder.
> 
> "I think we have all the bad guys right where we want them, divided up and ready to be conquered.  Here, TB can take the code cylinder to open the door for us if it's necessary."



"Well *I* think we're two, three snaps in frant awf a marbling big wave awf a CAWNTERATTACK. Better nawt stawp running, spirks! TB! Gaw!" And the droid triggers the door.


_«1 square NW of the double doors, please. _


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 18, 2011)

Mir takes up a spot behind Mack. She reaches out with the Force to_ sense her surrounds_ in an attempt to tell what might be beyond the doors... 

((Use the Force check... 1d20+13=24 ))


----------



## possum (Jan 19, 2011)

Mir is able to sense five life signs in the room ahead, all of them seeming apprehensive.

[sblock=Tactical Map, Round 1 Start]






Inits

Warden Droids 26
Mir 23 (+8)
Block Guard 23 (+3)
Keyton 14
Mack 11
Sloor 3[/sblock]

As TB triggers the door a mere second after Mir uses the Force to sense who's in the room, a round of blaster fire explodes around you.  Beyond the doors lies a large holding area where several prisoners linger anxiously.  Each of the two smaller rooms flanking the hall seem built for defense, both from intruders and the prisoners.

Those in front of the door see two tall and angular droids with thin bodies and long, spindly arms.  The tips of their hands spark occasionally with blue energy, and its large, glowing eyes seem to scan the room with vigilant awareness.

Keyton is the one who is aimed at by the lone droid that you can see.  (Ref 17 for 11 stun damage)

Mir is up.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 19, 2011)

Mir steps up (behind TB to giver her line of sight to droid 2)... considers her options quickly, she recalls the teachings of the felucian chieftain, and attempts once again to gather up the surrounding air and compressing tightly into a ball of force and hurls it forward...

(Force Blast 1d20+13=15 for 2d6=6 damage )

((And no, I am not impressed... 3rd attempt at this power, and the roll still sucks. (rolls 1, 2, and 2) ))


----------



## possum (Jan 19, 2011)

Mir sends a blast of Force energy towards the second warden droid.  It staggers slightly and an unimportant bit of machinery falls off of it.  The two human wardens, for those that can see them, go into a quick combat stance and fire at the group with their blaster pistols.  The first one shoots at TB (Ref 9 for 12 dmg) but hits the wall that barely gives the droid some degree of cover from his shots.  The second one aims at Mack (Ref 17 for 10 dmg including cover bonus).

[sblock=Tactical Map, Round 1]






Inits

Warden Droids #1 26 (13/19 HP)
Warden Droids #2 26
Mir 23 (+8)
Block Guard #1 23 (+3) 
Block Guard #2 23 (+3)
*Keyton 14* is up
Mack 11
Sloor 3[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jan 19, 2011)

'nade those troops!

Keyton dahses into the room quickly and charges the second Warden droid, ending between it and TB. With his lightsaber quickly ignited he attempts to sever those metal sparking hands.


----------



## possum (Jan 19, 2011)

Keyton's slash opens up a wide and sparking gash in the already wounded second droid's plating, but it still stands at the end of the attack.

[sblock=Tactical Map Round 1]






Inits

Warden Droids #1 26 
Warden Droids #2 26 (06/19 HP)
Mir 23 (+8)
Block Guard #1 23 (+3) 
Block Guard #2 23 (+3)
Keyton 14 
*Mack 11* is up
Sloor 3[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 20, 2011)

"TB! Ian grenade between thawse taw!"

The hover droid smoothly extracts the metalic sphere from internal storage, then paused, optics darting, processors calculating... "Cannot, your jedi friend is in the area of effect."

"Saw it'll sting a little! Daw it!" Sloor mashes his thumb on the red trigger of his stun grenade...

"Perhaps you would like a lovely lecture on behavioral inhibitors and their implications? It is most edifying."

Sloor swears, "Frek! Taw the left then, bawth awf us tawgether... Naw!" He breaks cover and both sphere and cylinder go clattering into the lefternmost alcove, twin red lights blinking in an ever-accelerating rhythm...


_«I don't think Mack's action will affect mine, so here it is before I go to bed. Stun grenade vs Human-1 and 2: 1d20+2=12, 4d6+1=12. Ion grenade attack on Droid-1 : 1d20+2=3, 4d6=9. Half damage all around it seems... _


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, Busy day at work






Mack tosses the frag grenade, the object landing right between the two block guards.  The explosion turns them into shredded chunks of flesh.  Leaving his rifle in his left hand he draws the Ion Pistol with his right.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Ranged attack, Grenade on square between 2 guards: Frag Grenade (1d20+4=24); 
Critical Damage (4d6+2=18) = 36 total. 
*Move Actions:* Draw Ion Pistol
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


No problem.

Now, Sloor, obviously Mack's attack does change things about your original attack.  How'd you like to change it, now that the guards are now the consistency of salsa?







[sblock=Here's an updated tactical map]






Inits

Warden Droids #1 26 
Warden Droids #2 26 (06/19 HP)
Mir 23 (+8)
Block Guard #1 23 (+3) 
Block Guard #2 23 (+3)
Keyton 14 
Mack 11
*Sloor 3* is up[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 20, 2011)

*Updated actions*

Sloor's face twists with disgust, the stun grenade in his hand now useless: "I TAWLD you taw leave it taw- Nervermind. TB! Ian grenade between thawse taw!" His stun knuckles spark as he gets ready to flip over from his spot against the wall and rush into combat.

The hover droid smoothly extracts the metalic sphere from internal storage, then pauses, optics darting, processors calculating... "Cannot, your jedi friend is in the area of effect."

"Saw it'll sting a little! Daw it!" 

"Perhaps you would like a lovely lecture on behavioral inhibitors and their implications? It is most edifying."

Sloor swears, "Frek! Taw the left then, bawth awf us tawgether... Naw!" The ion grenade clatters into the room. Mere heartbeats behind, Sloor breaks cover and charges the Warden, three arms delivering a series of devastating body shots that ends in a terrific hammer blow to the back of the neck.


_«TB: Ion grenade attack on Droid-1 : 1d20+2=3, 4d6=9. 4 damage.
«Sloor: move in front of Droid-1. Attack with Knuckle (ignoring the extra d6 usually used for stun): 1d20+4=19, 1d6+4=8 damage for a total of 12 on droid-1 this round._


----------



## possum (Jan 20, 2011)

The warden droid engaged in battle with Keyton raises its sparking hands and quickly flings them towards the Jedi twice, clearly trading accuracy for an attempt at hitting him more quickly.  If the two shots connect (Ref 21 for 7 stun damage), Keyton begins to feel slightly woozy as the sparks wear him down somewhat.

The droid attacked by Sloor shakes its body somewhat to roll with the damage and retaliates with a right hook.  (Ref 13 for 3 damage)

[sblock=Tactical Map Round 2]






Inits

Warden Droids #1 26 (07/19 HP)
Warden Droids #2 26 (06/19 HP)
*Mir 23 (+8)* is up
Block Guard #1 23 (+3) 
Block Guard #2 23 (+3)
Keyton 14 
Mack 11
Sloor 3[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 21, 2011)

Mir looks over the situation and frowns. "No time like the present." She says to no one particular. 

"Excuse me," she says to TB as she passes the droid and moves into the room beside Sloor. She points her blaster and fires on the droid.

 (( To hit (includes -5 penatly)1d20-2=15 for  3d8+1=21 damage ))


----------



## Nebten (Jan 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't know which driod Mir shot at. If it was at #2 and it is destroyed, then Keyton will move and attack #1. 







Keyton shakes off the jolt and regains focus. He again attempts to take these driods offline.


----------



## possum (Jan 21, 2011)

With both a well placed shot by Mir and a finishing strike by Keyton, the two droids fall to the ground, sparking from their wounds.  The blue discharge coming from their fingers slowly fades away into nothingness.  You look around the room and find no more enemies and the prisoners in the holding cell begin to call out for you to rescue them.

END COMBAT


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 22, 2011)

"Nice awne, Sra!" Heavy breaths. "Saber man, you think you can take care awf that dawr?" asks Sloor with a gesture at the double doors leading to the holding cell: key card's likely to be salsa by now, along with the men holding it... Ugh! "I'll guard awer backs, right?" 

As he turns to do just that, the big besalisk glances at the three prisoners, pauses on the one furthest left and then gives the Admiral Man a grinning thumbs up. Now if only getting out turns out to be this easy...


_«That's assuming the admiral *is* in there... Is he?
«Sloor and TB will head back to the main room and guard. If the lift is there, Sloor will step half-in to block it from being called up (I'm assuming just an UP bottom on this thing? No basement(s)?)_


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2011)

Mack holsters the ion pistol and moves to check out the area the guards were standing, checking for any alarms or other things they might have done.  Then he will search the remains, trying to keep as much of the gore off him as possible.  "Blast, what a mess! Who knew that frag grenade was a thermal detonator. Lucky for us, that imperial drekhead didn't use it on us."

If he finds out how to open the detention cell door he will do that, but he is happy for Keyton to use his over-sized can opener to say time.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 23, 2011)

Mir briefly pauses to look over the gooey mess and makes a face and then turns to the cells, "Please, we are working on getting you all out. Who of you is Mr. Varth?"

She eyes Keyton with his UCT ((Universal Cutting Tool: What we called it when I was in Living Force campaign a few years back ))


----------



## possum (Jan 23, 2011)

As Sloor looks at the prisoners, he can see that the Admiral is one of the prisoners inside.  He looks beaten up and Mack and Sloor remember something that they read when accessing the computers in the communications room.

[sblock=Message]
Sorry, forgot to post this when you first accessed the computer.  

//ROUTED . . . SECURITY ENCRYPTION CONFIRMED
//FROM PRAKITH CITADEL COMM CENTER VIA HOLONET NODE
6673-ALPHA
//FROM NODE 6673-ALPHA VIA STAR DESTROYER ASSIDUOUS
Priority 1 Message Follows:
Prepare former Admiral Gilder Varth for transfer to the Citadel.
Inquisitor Draco will be arriving within a standard Felucian
day/night cycle to take custody of the prisoner. You are instructed
to have your medical technicians ensure that Varth is fully rested
and at his highest possible strength.
Interrogation chemicals should be administered to Varth upon
notification that the Inquisitor has arrived on Felucia. Varth will be
transferred by shuttle to the Assiduous before Inquisitor Draco takes
custody. Time from administration of interrogation chemicals to
transfer to the Inquisitor’s personal transport should fall within an
acceptable window of 27 to 54 minutes.
//END TRANSMISSION[/sblock]

If Keyton does wish to use his lightsaber to cut open the door, it does so easily and without any further alarm.  Sloor guards the turbolift, and it continues to remain on its present level.  A quick check of the controls reveals that the lift is presently locked and would require a code cylinder to use, as well as there are only two levels of the building.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 23, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir briefly pauses to look over the gooey mess and makes a face and then turns to the cells, "Please, we are working on getting you all out. Who of you is Mr. Varth?"




“He’s the awne that looks just like his hawlaw, Sra,” calls Sloor from the other room. The turbolift continues to remain on its present level. A quick check of the controls reveals that the lift is presently locked and would require a code cylinder to use, as well as the fact that there are only two levels on this building. Good.

“I’m thinking- Hawld awn.” Two quick shots and both the hallway camera, as well as the one in the turbolift (if it has any), are sparking ruins, “-I’m thinking we hawle awerselves up awn the main deck until awer ride arrives. They’re gawing taw be *waiting* fawr us thaw... TB, gaw get three carbines fawr awer new recruits, will you?” With a nod at the communication room and the dead/unconscious troopers there.

“Thank the powers I have the latest softwares and upgrades, or I could not handle all these complex tasks,” lightly grouses the droid as it glides away. Mostly making conversation, thinks Sloor, but still.

“Yeah, well, I ain’t exactly exercising all awf my prawfit-making muscles at the mawment, am I? Think us a way up there, if you’ve gawt saw much frecsing free time!”


_«Possum, can the lift bring all seven of us up in one go? How much cover would we have from outside fire (on each side of the door or something)? Lastly, what does the ceiling/floor of the lift look like (inspection trap door maybe)?_


----------



## Nebten (Jan 23, 2011)

If there is no other way to open the door, Keyton will use his lightsaber to cut their way in. Once a passage is made, he presents himself.

Admiral Varth, I am Keyton Voyran. We are here to rescue you.


----------



## possum (Jan 24, 2011)

Varth wipes the dust off of his tattered uniform and tries to make himself look dignified despite the evident signs of torture on his face, most prominently a large bruise covering his right eye.  "I must thank you," he says.  "I heard talk of the guards about a transfer soon," he adds.

OOC: I'd say the railings don't give you that much cover at all, really.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2011)

Mack snorts,  "No drek Admiral. You were about to be tortured most likely.  Everyone in there okay to walk? "

Since their primary objective is found, Mack starts thinking ahead.  

"We have a code cylinder from that idiot in the comms room.  Since we didn't use it on the detention block, it might work for the lifts.  I suggest we leave it with TB and the four of us head up there and deal with the facility commander and any guards he has.  Then we can come back down, plant the bomb and load up the salvaged gear on the replusor sled and gurney."









*OOC:*


Anything on the remains of the block guards or droids?
What is the condition of the other prisoners?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 24, 2011)

Sloor gives him a strange look... "Is it just me awr *are* we really trapped in a single building, with naw exits, surrawnded by mawre frekking troopers then we gawt blaster charges? Cawse the way you're talking, Mack man, I'd swear we were awt awn the frecsing *tawn*. Are you awn dawpe awr sawmething?" Either that or he's gone 'I am the incarnation of the Living Force' crazy on them.

Just then TB returns with the weaponry, which Sloor proceeds to quickly hand out -- after making sure they're in burst fire mode. ("Just pawint them away frawm us, alright?")


----------



## possum (Jan 25, 2011)

The other two prisoners nod their heads but express dismay at the plan for the group to leave.  "No!" one says as Mack mentions it.  "We leave out that front door and make our way into the jungle."  He also appears to have been tortured and is obviously not in his right mind at the moment.

Mack can see that the two guards have a blaster pistol on them.  The weapons on the droids are implemented into their chassis and would be impossible for a regular humanoid to use.


----------



## Nebten (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree. We should clear out the second level so that we can escape from the high point. If we leave the explosive device down here, would TB be able to start and make his way up (unless it has a remote then forget this sentence)

Keyton walks over to the demented prisoner and says in a calm voice, _You want to lay down and take a nap right now. _


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2011)

Mack grins,  "Relax Sloor, ol' buddy.  This operation is in the bag.  Besides light stick guy here is precognitive, didn't you know?"

"So simply, by the numbers; First we eliminate the facility commander upstairs.  Second, my lovely girl, Okeefe, arrives and takes care of the imps surrounding us with her starship weapons, at least those frakheads that are stupid enough to stick around when she shows up anyway.  Of course if she can force the AT-ST to surrender we could take that with us, wonder if we can get it through the hatch."

He shakes his head to return to what he saying before his eyes got too big as he envisioned running around in a scout walker.  

"Anyway, given the vegetation, she might have to bring her ship in and pick us up straight off the roof.  I don't think we have any other LZ."

"Third, we load up the rescued people and our salvaged gear while I set the final timer on the explosives.  Lastly, we lift off this jungle and I go back to trying to convince Captain Okeefe to recreate with me."

To speed things along, Mack starts rounding up the trooper armor, spare utility belts and gear from the troopers, comm techs, and block guards to pile on the repulsor sled.  Then he will set up the explosive in the comm center, but keeps the detonator with him as he intends to return and complete that later.








*OOC:*


Gather up extra weapons and gear on repulsor sled.
Cannot remember, is detonator a timer or remote?  Was assuming timer.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 25, 2011)

Mir looks at Mack in his matter of fact of the situation. "Let us hope it goes that smoothly. If you are need of a distraction with those outside, it might be possible that I can get past them and strike from the jungle and draw some of the Imperials off." She says and continues before there are objections, "I would rather not... but it is there for you. Let us deal with whomever is upstairs first." Checks her wrist chronometer to see how long before the ship arrives.

((Sense Surroundings... (take 10) 23 Use the Force Check for above us...))


----------



## possum (Jan 25, 2011)

As Keyton uses the Force to suggest that the deranged prisoner sleep, he collapses to the ground immediately, unhurt but in a deep sleep.  Admiral Varth looks to the other prisoner, who has calmed down and is sitting down on the bench, still a bit frightened but relieved to be free.

Mir peers through the Force and senses four life signs above her, three of them with the same feelings that she sensed when dealing with the Felucian captives in the medical bay, the other is extremely strong willed.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 25, 2011)

'I am the incarnation of the Living Force' crazy it is then. "Alright, here's what *I* hear: we gaw up there in that wide-awpen turbawlift, sawmehaw we easily survive the frekking inevitable ambush they have waiting (better hawpe nawne awf *them* have frekking grenades!), cawme back dawn taw daw sawme leasurly shawpping -- trusting awer lives awn the fact those spirks awtside *stay* awtside (against lawgic, tactics and fawr naw frekking reasan *we* can figure awt...) And then we just strawll awt intaw the awpen when awer ride shaws up, with three shuttle-full awf stuff slawing us dawn and apparently nawbawdy shooting at us either -- becawse awer ship is naw a frekking *star destrawyer* instead awf the Baudo yacht cawrrier it was when I last lawked at it... Excuse me if that sawrt awf thinking FREEKS ME AWT just a tiny, tiny bit, Rebellian baw.

"*I* say we use awer detawnite taw blaw awerselves access up taw the command deck, by-passing that prepared ambush, then barricade awerselves in there fawr when the troopers start flawding in, and *then* tawss that frecsing useless explawsive awn the guys still awtside when awer ride shaws up! That shawld be distractian enawgh fawr anybawdy -- meaning we have a slight frekking chance awf actually getting awt awf here befawr the *actual* star destrawyer starts laying dawn killing fire awn awer half awf the frecsing cantinent in retaliatian. TB, smack that detawnite awn the ceiling awver there, will you?" He points up to a spot well away from the turbolift entrance. "We tawss in a few grenades by way awf greeting and then you're awer ladder taw climb up there, understood?"


_«If Mack begins wasting time gathering gear and trying to plant the explosive, he'll get a none-too-pleased besalisk standing in his way._


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 25, 2011)

Mir takes a breath and looks to the others, and once Sloor is done ranting she says, "We have four individuals above us. One of them, I assume the commander of this facility, has a very strong will."

"I was under the impression that the best place to put the explosives was in communications?" Mir asks Sloor, "I do not have much experience with such items..." she looks to anyone else who might have some insight.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 25, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> "We have four individuals above us. One of them, I assume the commander of this facility, has a very strong will."




"Let's assume he ain't a cawmplete idiawt then: he knaws we're here and he's waiting fawr us." The big alien looks back up, supervising the installation of the detonite on the ceiling.

[sblock=OOC]Just to be sure we understand each other, we have two sets of explosives: one detonite pack from our patron (presently being installed on the ceiling) and one thermal detonator from that crazy old guy at the Felucian village.[/sblock]







Songdragon said:


> "I was under the impression that the best place to put the explosives was in communications?" Mir asks Sloor, "I do not have much experience with such items..." she looks to anyone else who might have some insight.




"Never was very clear awn the whawle 'blawing up the base' thing... Nawthing in here they cawldn't rebuild inside a week," grumbles Sloor - who on the other hand frecsing well *knows* what he could get for that explosive device on the gray market - but never mind that now: "You spirks ready?"


_«In the interrest of keeping the pace light, I suggest we vote each plan segment as they become relevant (Method of control room invasion (presently current), loot/barricade (after control room is seized) and finally blow up base/blow up sieging troops (when our ship shows up)). Else figuring it all out in one go is going to take some time (and you know the bit about mice and men )._


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay with me, one thing at a time.  I vote use illusion and attack from turbo lift. Dentonite hole in floor is optional.

Looking at the map, there are four lifts, each capable of 4 people.  Are they completely wide open between them?  Or are they like elevators only open at the doors.  I am picturing elevators on both levels, but something earlier has me confused.






Mack looks up at the ceiling,  "Well, with the blast doors locked from the inside won't have to worry about outside troopers until _The Banshee_ shows up so relax, we have over 10 minutes yet.  Blowing up the comms center will cause a chain reaction and level the place, Mir."

"I like the detonite idea, but I think we should use it and follow up with an assault from the turbo lifts. We can unlock all the turbo lifts at once and then send all four up at the same time as TB blows the hole in the floor.  We can load ourselves in the one on the other side from the 4 tangoes since Mir knows where they are.  We can demoralize or distract them with bodies of troopers in the one closest to them while we arrive in another one behind an illusion of an empty lift, courtesy of Mir. Toss grenades at them from right there."

He asks Mir about where the targets are and any other Intel from her Jedi senses.  

"What sort of layout are we talking about up there?  And where are the tangoes positioned?  Can you tell how they are armed?"









*OOC:*


These questions directed at Mir are likely needed to be answered by Possum.  I would be nice to officially see the layout of the next level and their current locations.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a bit lost here. What is the plan with the detonite? Blow a hole in the floor? But we are not going to go through it, just take the feet from out from under the troops? Will it make that big of a hole? If so, I'm for it.

I also agree with assulting the lifts. We need to secure that area. That'll be are best place to hold up if we have to and to escape when we can.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 26, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack looks up at the ceiling,  "Well, with the blast doors locked from the inside won't have to worry about outside troopers until _The Banshee_ shows up so relax, we have over 10 minutes yet."



"They're at the frecsing secret entrance *too*, Mack man!" reminds the besalisk, who can *still* feel every second ticking off of their lives.



perrinmiller said:


> "I like the detonite idea, but I think we should use it and follow up with an assault from the turbo lifts. We can unlock all the turbo lifts at once and then send all four up at the same time as TB blows the hole in the floor.  We can load ourselves in the one on the other side from the 4 tangoes since Mir knows where they are.  We can demoralize or distract them with bodies of troopers in the one closest to them while we arrive in another one behind an illusion of an empty lift, courtesy of Mir. Toss grenades at them from right there."



"Behavioral inhibitors," points out TB in relation to blowing the detonite -- rather smuggly, thinks Sloor, like a scabber finding an excuse not to work...

"Like the two prawged plan thaw," quickly agrees its owner, frekking relieved some *sense* is coming out of this at last. "I'll set awff the detawnite, admiral and caw can tawss up a few grenades and I gaw up through the hawle if I can, catch them frawm the back... Might actually, frekkingly, wawrk!"



Nebten said:


> I'm a bit lost here. What is the plan with the detonite? Blow a hole in the floor? But we are not going to go through it, just take the feet from out from under the troops? Will it make that big of a hole? If so, I'm for it.



That gives Sloor pause, brown eyes wide... "Frek, frek, FREK! Hadn't even *thawght* awf planting it right under their feet! Gawd catch, Saber baw! TB, hawld up awn the installatian! Sra, where was the frecsing 'strang-willed' awne standing? Abawt there?" He points up.


_«Have TB move the detonite to the point Mir indicates, please. Sloor will then coach "his team" on the actions they need to take (on his signal: 1. one of the prisoners sets off the detonite, 2. the other two prisoners toss up grenades through the hole (one frag and one stun), 3. TB gets into 'ladder' position, 4. Sloor climbs up the hole, hopefully with cover from the smoke of the various detonations)._


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 26, 2011)

"Remember that an illusion is taxing... " ((takes a force point to activate, I have 2 left.)) she says the to the others... "And just because they cannot see us, does not meant they cannot fire at nothing to be sure... but I am game... we should hurry."

Mir comments to Sloor... "Secret entrance is an air intake..."

She nods to Sloor... "Okay."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Repeated so they aren't forgot on the previous page:

Looking at the map, there are four lifts, each capable of 4 people.  Are they completely wide open between them?  Or are they like elevators only open at the doors.  I am picturing elevators on both levels, but something earlier has me confused.

I am not sure it actually impacts the plan though, just wondering if we have to worry about cover or not.[/sblock]
Mack smirks at Sloor's self berating,  "Well, I thought that was what you meant with the idea. Blow the floor right out from under some of them."

He turns back to Mir,  "The illusion is not so easy, huh? Then save it.  We have good positioning on the them with your special senses so we can time it right to disrupt their defense."

"We send this lift, the southeast one, up with bodies.  They move closer to investigate.  We set the detonite right their where they will go to look, right outside that lift. We three head up in the northeast turbo lift, a few moment later while they are dodging the grenades from below.  Sound good?" 
 
When they are ready, he will have blaster rifle in one hand on auto-fire and frag grenade in the other.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 27, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir comments to Sloor... "Secret entrance is an air intake..."




"And?" puzzles Sloor, not sure where she's going with that. "*We* gawt in easy enawgh, Sra. Why can't *they* get in too?"



Songdragon said:


> She nods to Sloor... "Okay."



"Let's re-pawsitian then. TB?" 

"I do hope the man above does not decide to go for a stroll in the next few seconds..." comments the hover droid.

"Always awn the pawsitive side, aren't you?" jokes the besalisk with a hard thump on TB's casing. "And who knew Jedis cawld *daw* that...? Shawld watch mawre drama hawlaws in my spare time, I suppawse," he shrugs Mack's way.



perrinmiller said:


> "We send this lift, the southeast one, up with bodies.  They move closer to investigate.  We set the detonite right their where they will go to look, right outside that lift. We three head up in the northeast turbo lift, a few moment later while they are dodging the grenades from below.  Sound good?"




"All except fawr the bawdies thing: takes time-- and we knaw where they are NAW, Mack man. If they've gawt any brains, they've gawt the lifts cawvered, FRAWM cawver. What if they stay there and just send awne trawper awt taw investigate? Naw, awer first mawve shawld be taw blast right under the feet awf their cawmander, *then* gaw up with the lifts befawre they can recawver! Right? Befawr we fawrget: TB, cawde cylinder please." Sloor extends and slaps it into Mack's open hand. 

"Dawn't wawrry, spirks, we daw this sawrt awf thing all the time," he assures the three ex-prisoners. Somehow, coming from him, it works. He then quickly goes over their role in the upcoming battle.


_«Throw in a Persuassion/Improve Attitude roll if they need it, Taking 10 for an 18.
_
*
EDIT = 50 posts to 1000, folks!*


----------



## possum (Jan 27, 2011)

OOC: Actually, the lift is just one big lift that takes up four squares.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Really? The map shows four chambers each 2x2 covering 16 squares.  Are we only counting it as one then?  Door to the lift is facing which direction? I suppose we can just head up in that after they are distracted by a hole under their feet.


----------



## possum (Jan 28, 2011)

OOC: I read the section again and it is a cluster of four turbolifts.  And they are elevators.  Sorry for my confusion, but I think the GM ran it as one giant lift when I played through the module.  And, the bomb you need to place in the communications room is timer only, I don't know if I've answered that before.

Ready to move on?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2011)

Mack gives a thumbs up,  "Alright, copy that. We just send up this lift empty and we follow in the northeast one.  We can use the elevator doorway for cover."

_<< I am ready. >>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 28, 2011)

Sloor waits a few hearbeats while everybody scrambles into position, then.... "Gaw!" He signals the scarred prisoner (old one too), who presses down on the detonator.


_«Since we're all delaying to get into the right order, initiave should be:
Ex-Prisoner 1 (triggers detonite)
Ex-Prisoner 2 and Admiral Varth (rush in and throw up grenades through the hole)
Mack, Keyton and Mir
TB (Gets into 'ladder' poisition under the hole if big enough)
Sloor (Climbs up through hole if big enough, else 1) swears, 2) rushes into remaining turbolift and goes up)._


----------



## possum (Jan 28, 2011)

OOC: Okay, I'm going to need you all to roll one last initiative for this adventure.  I'll have you all roll a new set of them when we start module two.  And I doubt Sloor will be able to climb up the turbolift shaft.  There are only two levels to the facility, and the lift will have to be on either one or the other.


----------



## Nebten (Jan 28, 2011)

Initiative


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2011)

1d20+8=15


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 28, 2011)

(( *Initiative* 1d20+8=28 
And as we start up the lift before combat... 
Mir will activate _*Cloak*_. Use the Force Check 1d20+13=32 For Total Concealment and a +5 to stealth Checks... 
*Stealth* 1d20+8=20 +5 bonus =* 25*))


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 29, 2011)

INIT: 1d20=20
_
«I thought there were four elevators now? We're back to one?_


----------



## possum (Jan 29, 2011)

OOC: I was talking about the lifts in general.  There are still four of them, but the layout of the cluster would make your plan as I interpreted in next to impossible.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 29, 2011)

_«Not sure I follow. The plan, as I understand it, is to blow a hole in the ceiling with the detonite, thereby gaining access to the upper floor/command deck (and hopefully taking out the commander too). If that hole is big enough, sloor will use TB as a hovering ladder to climb up to that upper level through the hole. Meanwhile, Mir, Keyton and Mack will use (1 to 3?) elevator(s) to go up to that same upper level. If the blasted hole is not big to allow Sloor to get up, he was planning to use one of the remaining elevators to also go up... Which part of this is impacted by the layout of the elevator cluster?_


----------



## possum (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, I was for some reason under the impression that you were going to climb up the elevator shaft.  The plan as it is is fine.


----------



## possum (Feb 1, 2011)

The explosives rip through the floor with a violent crack, and nearly a ton of duracrete falls to the ground.  The lifts carrying Mir, Mack and Keyton shake violently, nearly throwing the three to the floor.  They are all able to right themselves, however.  

TB lifts Sloor up through the smoking hole in the ground, straining "his" repulsors to do so, but is able to complete his mission.

In the room, there are four Felucians standing there, two of them much more muscular than the other two.  Also standing in the room is the captain of the facility, coughing the dust out of his lungs but otherwise unhurt.

[sblock=Tactical Map]







Inits

*Mir 28* is up
Sloor 20
Mack 15
Keyton 14
Tough Felucians 11
Felucians 11
Capt. Vischera 4[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 1, 2011)

Mir whispers to Mack, "I will sneak around the officer", she continues to maintain her Cloak and moves (5 squares west, 1 square north). 

((Use the Force Check 1d20+13=20 for the Cloak Not sure if you need another stealth check, but just in case, 1d20+8=16 +2 = *18*)


----------



## possum (Feb 1, 2011)

Rereading the stat blocks, I've corrected the size for two of the Felucians and removed one of the additional two that I added to the encounter.  There are now three Felucians in total, two of which are large in size.

I've put up a revised tactical map, and I don't know if the changes will make you rethink your current strategy.

[sblock=Tactical Map Revised]






[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 1, 2011)

((Mir is still good... she has total concealment... ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 1, 2011)

“Eh? What? Felucians?” blinks the big alien, taken short. “Verimak; Village; we’re awn your side, spirks! Dawn’t shoot.” He accompanies that with the appropriate hand gestures, arms up and down, weapons pointed well away.

“I think he's been modified, though differently from the ones below,” quietly posits TB.

_
«Perception 19. Does the felucian have apparent modifications, show signs of being drugged, etc, and how is he armed?

«READIED ACTION: before the felucian can fire or charge, Sloor will jump the hole to the south and take cover behind the corner SW of TB (S, jump 2 South, 1 NW, 1 W). TB moves two squares south._


----------



## possum (Feb 2, 2011)

The little one is just like the ones you fought in the medical bay, mutated and with a blade for an arm.  The big ones are the same as that one, but much bigger.  They resemble beasts rather than sentients.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 2, 2011)

Can I revise my action?



Binder Fred said:


> “Eh? What? Felucians?” blinks the big alien, taken short. “Verimak; Village; we’re awn your side, spirks! Dawn’t shoot.” He accompanies that with the appropriate hand gestures, arms up and down, weapons pointed well away.




Then the smoke from the blast clears, ripping away its concealment. The felucian is just like the ones they found in the medical bay, mutated and with a blade for an arm. 

Sloor’s expression would be comical in any other context.

“I think he's been modified, though with some distinctive variations compared to the ones below,” airily remarks TB.

“Naw frek?” fires back its owner. Without further ado, he rushes past the droid, leaps over the narrowest bit of the hole he’s just made in the floor and then just stands there, fingering the grip on his heavy blaster but not firing yet. “Be prepared dawn there!” he yells,  “Fawrm a killing perimeter arawnd the hawle! Baddies hawpfully cawming dawn soon!”

_
«TB: Move 2 south. Fight Defensively, Effective REF = 17.

«Sloor: Move 1 south, jump 2 south, move 1 NW. Standard = Readied Action: fire at the felucian when he attemps to jump over, hopefully 1) negating his Dex bonus and 2) dropping him in the hole on a hit. 1d20+2=6, 3d8+1=13. Drat!

«Ex-prisoners down below: Ready full auto-burst X 3 on area right below hole._


----------



## possum (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Inits

Mir 28 
Sloor 20
*Mack 15* is up
Keyton 14
Tough Felucians 11
Felucians 11
Capt. Vischera 4 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, Busy day at work






Mack tosses the frag grenade, the object landing right between the officer and the nearby mutant, believing that Mir is out of the blast radius.  The shrapnel rips into the two tangoes.

He moves out of the lift and ducks back around behind Keyton to support him, switching the selector switch on his blaster rifle to single shot.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Ranged attack, Grenade on square between 2 officer and large Felucian, 2sq NE from Mack, I think.  I don't want the blast to go any farther west that the officer's square adn still catch both targets: Frag Grenade (1d20+4=14, 4d6+2=17) If needed: Force Point (1d6=2)
*Move Actions: *1SQ SW, 1SQ South, 2 SQ East 
*Swift Action:* Manipulate item[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Feb 2, 2011)

Mack's grenade is dodged easily by the captain, although some of the shrapnel still manages to hit him.  The modified Felucian, however, takes the majority of the blast but is still standing when the smoke clears.  He looks at the falling back Mack and unleashes an inhuman roar.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Inits

Mir 28 
Sloor 20
Mack 15 
*Keyton 14* is up
Tough Felucian 1 11 17/34
Tough Felucian 2 11
Felucians 11
Capt. Vischera 4 4/12[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice work Mack, I believe you have a new friend.

Keyton charges the large felucian and with a foward front flip, he ignites his lightsaber. The flash of green vibrating energy creates a crest as the Jedi lands in front of the felucian trying to land a mortal wound.

[sblock=Actions] Charge 2 squares forward to attack the tough felucian 1. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 2, 2011)

As Keyton charges the Felucian, the large mutant sees him coming and takes a large swing with the grafted blade on his arm.  (AoO, Ref 15 for 20 dmg.)  He swings again a half second later as Keyton's swing merely nicks him.  )Ref 13 for 18 dmg)

The mutant Felucian nearest to the elevator pays no heed to Keyton as he runs and instead heads towards the lift, stabbing at Keyton with his superior reach.  (Ref 15 for 12 dmg.)

The smaller Felucian tries to leap over the pits and is missed by Sloor's blaster fire, he hops the second pit and lands safely on the other side.  He looks at the nearby droid with a growl.

Captain Vischera looks at the group and yells out "Surrender in the name the Emperor!"  He shouts a few words of encouragement to his rampaging mutants (Activates Born Leader) and then pulls out a blaster pistol and shoots at Keyton, who is the only one he can see at the moment. (Ref 10 for 11 dmg).

[sblock=Tactical Map]
Begin Round 2






Inits

*Mir 28* is up 
Mack 15 
Keyton 14 is up
Tough Felucian 1 11 17/34
Tough Felucian 2 11
Sloor 11
Felucians 11
Capt. Vischera 4 4/12[/sblock]

OOC: You just had to break up my big Enemy Order, didn't you, Binder_Fred?


----------



## Nebten (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Frack! I meant to go after #2, not #1. Sorry Mack!


----------



## possum (Feb 2, 2011)

OOC: Sorry about that, I've been sadly lax about labeling which big Felucian is which during this combat.  You want to revise your actions?  I'll give you a mulligan on this since it was my mistake.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 2, 2011)

The woman raises her weapon and fires on the Captian from behind. As Mir becomes visible the shot slams into the Imperial officer. She then moves up along the wall. (2 spaces North)

(( To Hit 1d20+3=23 CRIT! For 3d8+1=11 x2 for _*22*_ damage ))


----------



## Nebten (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you. Keyton was to charge to the west 2 squares to attack that Felucian (which is #2). That way he's inbetween it and Mack. Sorry if this causes problems.


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2011)

The Felucians focus all of their attention on Keyton, and swing at him with their blades (You still take the AoO, but I do believe that all three attacks against you this round miss)

Mir drops her cloaking power and drops the captain with a very well placed shot.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Inits

Mir 28 
*Mack 15* is up 
Keyton 14 is up
Tough Felucian 1 11 17/34
Tough Felucian 2 11
Sloor 11
Felucians 11[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries, Neb. Either action was okay.  I am a firm believer of killing wounded guys first and Mack has high Ref.






Mack shifts position to target the wounded mutant and says, "Focus our efforts on one at a time and take them down."  He squeezes the trigger on his blaster rifle, burning the crazed brute.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Actions:* 1SQ SW, so I don't think target has cover. Otherwise spend 2 Swift Actions to aim and negate
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack Tough Felucian #1: Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=14, 3d8+2=14)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2011)

Mack's shot hits the large Felucian hard, and he nearly stumbles to the ground, however it continues to stand despite its horrible wounds.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Inits

Mir 28 
Mack 15 
*Keyton 14* is up
Tough Felucian 1 11 3/34
Tough Felucian 2 11
Sloor 11
Felucians 11[/sblock]

And this is the fourth map I've created today.  Wow...


----------



## Nebten (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I just didn't want to have Mack pinned in the corner .







Keyton notices the blaster and burn wounds on the Felucian lurching toward him. He slides up next to the alien and attempts to take it out at the knees. 

[sblock=Actions] 5' step north, attack Felucian 1. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2011)

As his friend falls dead from Keyton's stab, the other large Felucian roars in anger and takes a mighty swing at the offender.  (Ref 16 for 24 dmg)

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Inits

Mir 28 
Mack 15 
Keyton 14 is up
Tough Felucian 2 11
*Sloor 11* is up
Felucian 11[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 4, 2011)

Instead of charging straight for him, as expected, the felucian goes the long way around, leaping over the pit diagonaly, heading for TB! 

"Where the frek is he gawing?" Not waiting for an answer Sloor begins his own charge, two trains rushing towards each other head on. S_pirk doesn't even have the decency to keep the hole at his back so I can push him in! Frek, frek, frek, frek, frek._ "TB, up!"

At the last minute the hover droid rises straight up like a mechanichal curtain... and Sloor is the main act, upper right fist swinging!


_«TB *withdraws* west.
«Sloor moves adjacent the small felucian and melee attacks with stun knuckles. 1d20+4=18, 2d6+4=9. Doesn't include charge bonus, if any._

EDIT = Post 985, almost there! Count with me, folks: 15!


----------



## possum (Feb 4, 2011)

The Felucian takes the punch without flinching and swings his blade wildly at Sloor (Ref 11 for 7 dmg).

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Inits

*Mir 28* is up 
Mack 15 
Keyton 14 is up
Tough Felucian 2 11
Sloor 11 
Felucian 11 14/23
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 4, 2011)

Seeing the officer down she turns her blaster on the remaining giant felecian on Keyton... For a moment she feels pity for the poor creature turned into such a monster... and then squeezes the trigger... The shot goes wide of the large target...

(( Attack 1d20-2=7 includes the -5 for firing into melee))


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2011)

Mack swings the barrel of his blaster rifle at the closer Felucian beast, "Careful there, these guys look to pack quite a whallop."  He squeezes the trigger on his blaster rifle, the bolt striking home for a scorching wound on his target's torso.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Actions:* None
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack Tough Felucian #2: Blaster Rifle (1d20+5=14, 3d8+2=15)
Glad these average rolls are good enough. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Feb 4, 2011)

Keyton just barely dodges underneith another mighty swing of the alien's blade. He then performs a backswing in an attempt to amputate the creatures claw.

[sblock=Actions] 5' step 1 sq south, to be directly inbetween it and Mack. Then lightsaber to the tough Felucian [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 4, 2011)

Mack's shot burns a large hole in the Felucian, and Keyton's swing takes a large chunk out of it, but the large beast is still standing.  He roars again, this time one filled with both anger and pain, as he swings his blade at Keyton.  The blade manages to strike true on the Jedi (Ref 25 for 25 dmg)

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Inits

Mir 28 is up 
Mack 15 
Keyton 14 is up
Tough Felucian 2 11 11/34 hp
*Sloor 11* is up 
Felucian 11 14/23[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 5, 2011)

possum said:


> The Felucian takes the punch without flinching and swings his blade wildly at Sloor.




The big alien ducks low, avoiding the blow, and then comes back up with twin upper-cuts from the left!

"Haw's it gawing back there?!"

"Well... one of the tall fellows just coloured the walls red with Keyton's blood."

"Gaw, heal him then! Think you can hawld awn till I get there, Batan Baw?" he shouts back to his companions. 

"I'll just stay very low and unthreatening then, shall I?" The droid doesn't seem too enthused about approaching the hulking giant, for some strange reason...


_«Sloor attacks with stun knucles1d20+4=18, 2d6=(5/2)+4=7.
«TB quietly moves 1 NW, 3 W, ready to heal keyton if he drops. He uses Stealth to appear wholly non-threatening: 1d20+8=16_

9!


----------



## possum (Feb 5, 2011)

TB manages to sneak his way towards the large Felucian and Keyton, the big beast seemingly not paying any attention to the droid.

Sloor's punch takes a lot out of the smaller Felucian, but the creature retaliates again with another swing that's horribley off target (14 Ref for 22 dmg).  Sloor knows however, that it would have hurt very badly if it had connected.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






*Mir 28* is up 
Mack 15 
Keyton 14 is up
Tough Felucian 2 11 11/34 hp
Sloor 11
Felucian 11 14/23 [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 5, 2011)

With a look of determination Mir lowers her pistol, she reaches out with one hand and calls upon the Force. The lighter debris from the explosion slides towards the woman and swirls around here... and she then sends it all at the the big Fulecian... pounding into the giant with great force...

(( Use the Force  (Force Blast) 1d20+13=28 (against his Ref Save) for 4d6=20 damage ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2011)

Mack watches Mir take down the dangerous mutant and remarks, "Told you to be careful, Keyton.  You okay?  I will check on Sloor." 

Moving out of the lift and around the corner he comes up behind the besalisk.  He snaps a shot more by feeling it, rather than truly aiming. The Force guides his aim as he puts paid to the last crazed Felucian, the blaster bolt going right through its head spraying whatever contents were inside all over the wall behind it.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Actions:* 1SQ West, 1SQ South, 4 SQ East
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack Last Felucian:Blaster Rifle (1d20=9, 3d8+2=22); FP (1d6=6)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 3
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Nebten (Feb 5, 2011)

This? I've had . . . house kits give me a bigger scratch, Keyton says with a lop sided smile.

Keyton places his hands above his wounds and again appears as if he is pulling something out of it, then with a gester shakes his hand to the floor. There is nothing that can be visiably seen, but Keyton appears to be feeling better (Second Wind for 12 hps).

I think our vacation is over.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 5, 2011)

“Nervermind,” reports back TB, “The lady just took him down with a blast of... debris.”

“Well gawd! Give me a tick and I’ll have this frekker- Thanks Mack man! Cawld have saved the ammaw, but hey: appreciate it.” 

The besalisk quickly slaps the human on his armored back before taking stock of the scene -- smoke, debris and dead felucians everywhere... and nothing else! “And we ain’t even breathing hard! Where’s the rest awf them?!” As an aside he adds: “TB, take care awf awer jedi friend awver there, will you? You spirks dawn there can cawme awn up as well, but stay in the lift fawr naw, you hear?” This last to the three ex prisoners down below.


_«If Keyton stays still long enough, TB will heal him for 10 damage.
«Sloor looks around: Are there any other exits from here? what’s that round thing in the SW corner? And if there are windows, he’ll look out to see what’s going on out there re siege and re their ship as well(?)._

4!


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 5, 2011)

EDIT = Ignore this. I forgot Mack has Precise Shot.

3!


----------



## possum (Feb 5, 2011)

As Sloor examines the southwest corner of the windowless control room, he sees a large holographic representation of Felucia floating over a computer console.  Orbiting it is the the _Victory_-class Star Destroyer you saw when you first entered the system.  Joining it now is one of the new _Imperial_-class ships, likely the ship carrying the "Inquisitor Draco" Sloor and Mack read about in the communications center.

The two sides of the room contain two larger lifts that have "Roof Access" printed on it in Basic writing.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 5, 2011)

((Assuming we are out of combat))

Mir will move over to Keyton, "Are you sure you will be okay, you took some pretty nasty hits?"

After he assure her that he is fine Mir will look to the others to be sure that they came through the mess fine. She briefly checks her chronometer to see how long before the ship arrives.

She will then go to the Captain that she put a large hole through... and searches him.

((1 more!  And who will be the magics #1000th customer today?!))


----------



## possum (Feb 5, 2011)

OOC: Me, I wouldn't have it any other way, LOL.

Searching Vischera, you are able to find that the captain has the blaster pistol he was shooting at you with, along with a spare power pack.  He also has three medpacks on a desk a few meters away.

The timing is close, as you have about five minutes to place and set the explosives in the communications center and get the prisoners--Admiral Varth especially--to roof for the pick up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2011)

Mack pops the helmet to give Sloor a big grin, "See I told you, no problem, buddy.  I got plenty of ammo left too, I don't think I fired more than a handful of shots this entire assault.  Grenades are wonderful things, eh?" 

He wastes no time and puts the helmet back on to free his hands again while slinging his blaster rifle. Mack heads back down the lift and enlists a former prisoner or two to help gather up loot, "It is all for the good of the cause, don't you know."

Using the gurney and the replusor sled, they gather the stormtrooper armor, utility belts, weapons, you name it.  With 5 minutes, there is plenty of time with help.

With 1 minute to go, he will set the explosive charge in the comms room with the timer set for 2 minutes, but doesn't push start yet.  He keys his mic, "Okay folks.  I am standing by with the timer set for 2 minutes.  Once _The Banshee_ lands on the roof, I push the button and head on up."

[sblock=Loot]4 suits Stormtrooper Armor
4 Trooper Utility Belts, (w/ 1 medpac each?)
4 Blaster Carbines with spare power packs
8 Blaster Pistols w/ plenty of power packs (2 Officers, 2 block guards, 3 comm techs, & 1 doctor)
1 repulsor sled
3 medpacs from command deck
Plus whatever we got from the Medlab.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 3
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 6, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack pops the helmet to give Sloor a big grin, "See I told you, no problem, buddy.  I got plenty of ammo left too, I don't think I fired more than a handful of shots this entire assault.  Grenades are wonderful things, eh?"



“Frek if I understand this crazy place thaw," sighs Sloor with another look around, at the human commander in perticular: "what the *frek* was he dawing up here with fawr mutants and naw suppawrt staff?” And while he's at it, where did they all sleep, or eat, or store their weapons? In their mad dash up here, they’ve obviously missed the access point for an entire section of the base! 



perrinmiller said:


> Mack wastes no time and puts the helmet back on to free his hands again while slinging his blaster rifle. Mack heads back down the lift and enlists a former prisoner or two to help gather up loot, "It is all for the good of the cause, don't you know."



Sloor holds out a restraining hand: “Whaw there, Mack man. I’m all fawr looting – frek, I’ll even help awt – but the admiral stays safe up here with the rest awf the gang and *they* start securing the lifts. Just in case the troops awt there decide they’ve gawt brains after all and just flawd in and kill us, alright?” He turns to Mir, Keyton and the ex-admiral: “Wawrks fawr you spirks?”

_<Response any and all?>_

Sloor helps out on the looting, always keeping an eye and an ear out for any sign the troopers might be coming in, his weapons close. Meanwhile, TB helps disable three of the four lifts, with the fourth ready to be disabled as soon as the last man has left ground level.

When he sees Mack still intent on blowing up the facilities: “Alright, explain it taw me step by step then,” he asks while they man-handle the last heavy bits in place of the gurney and start securing it all in place for a possibly hasty exit. “What exactly *daw* we gain by wasting a thermal detawnatawr awn this dung-fawr-brains facility? Thawse things ain’t easy taw cawme by, you knaw,” he says, trying for an argument the man might relate to. “Plenty awf better targets awt there fawr the rebellian, I’d think.”


----------



## possum (Feb 6, 2011)

You manage to barely gather the equipment with two of the prisoners.  Varth refuses to help, saying that he is thankful for the rescue but what you're doing is too ghastly for him to take part in.

Mack is below in the communication center when the _Banshee_ makes its pickup run.  Small arms fire pings off of the hull of the _Baudo_-class yacht and O'keefe is able to avoid the larger shots of the AT-ST outside.  Barely slowing down, the yacht sets down on the roof of the facility.

As Mack enters the elevator, he finally sees the doors of the facility opening and a squad of stormtroopers entering the building.  He is safely to the next floor before they can even raise their blasters to him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2011)

Mack wasn't picky on who helped as long as nothing useful gets left in the facility if they can take it with, preferring to just space the armor's previous occupant than leave it behind.

Mack is setting the timer, remarks to Sloor, "Yes, this is not a juicy target and those troopers are just fodder. But we did give our word to take it out, that's really the bottom line now isn't it? Besides, you know how bureaucrats are, pinching credits here and there, perhaps they will give up the idea of rebuilding it.  It is probably not cost effective for them and the locals will be rid of it for good, maybe."

Noticing troopers coming in and their harrowing escape, he is calm while moving quickly.  It is becoming all in a day's work, "But the explosive is just a thing and it looks like some more of the imp scumbags are going to buy it.  At the rate we are going, we are dispensing with way more than our fair share of the buggers."

Using the access to the roof, he keeps low to avoid getting tagged by a stray blaster bolt and hustles on board _The Banshee, _the last one to arrive. "Okay, hit it!"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 3
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 7, 2011)

Mir watches as Mack loots folks and has to shake her head... She will toss the blaster pistol from the Admiral on his pile, but that is about as far as she helps with his appropriations.

The woman will nod to Sloor, "I am staying put after I help the others up here." Mir will help get the Admiral and two other prisoners up to the commander level as the group waits for the ship.

Getting to the roof just as the Banshee comes across the roof, Mir will make another run up the ramp of the ship to make another get away from Imperial folks, "This is becoming all too familiar."

Looking out at the planet and forgetting the structure she stands, "I hope to return here one day..." She then turns and enters the ship and helps secure the rescued prisoners and then herself.


----------



## possum (Feb 7, 2011)

Sirona looks at the group as they all pour into her ship.  Crash wheels about from various stations, readying the ship for the quick movements to come.

"I suppose I should tell you all this now," she says the ship begins to lift off.  "We're not headed back to where we got this mission.  Our _benefactor_," she begins stressing the word.  "He's arranged for a refuge for us all."

The ship breaks atmosphere and enters space itself.  The two Star Destroyers are far too distant to mount any kind of resistance as you head out of the gravity well, but do a token burst of turbolaser fire that's easily avoided by Okeefe.  Soon, you've enter Hyperspace and are safely out of the system.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 8, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack is setting the timer, remarks to Sloor, "Yes, this is not a juicy target and those troopers are just fodder. But we did give our word to take it out, that's really the bottom line now isn't it? Besides, you know how bureaucrats are, pinching credits here and there, perhaps they will give up the idea of rebuilding it.  It is probably not cost effective for them and the locals will be rid of it for good, maybe."



"This is a military prawject, Mack man," grumbles the besalisk, "cred-wasting's a frekking *asset*!"

Time for arguments is over though as everything seems to happen at once. [...]

"Tawld you they'd cawme, eventually!" Sloor somehow manages to grin as he runs down the corridor, half-carrying the gurney with three beefy arms. He's almost - almost - happy to see them -- not that that's going to stop him from laughing all the way to the bank: "Let's gaw!" He fires wildly, giving them cover fire by the elevator door until mack gets there. Now this is something he can understand!



perrinmiller said:


> Noticing troopers coming in and their harrowing escape, he is calm while moving quickly.  It is becoming all in a day's work, "But the explosive is just a thing and it looks like some more of the imp scumbags are going to buy it.  At the rate we are going, we are dispensing with way more than our fair share of the buggers."



"Sure, sure: 'imps aren't human, barely alive taw begin with'. TB, we're thrawgh: cut the wires! You humans are all frekking nuts if you ask me," grumbles the big alien as they all scamper for the roof access.

"Organics in general," enlarges TB in his usual style.

Using the access to the roof, Mack keeps low to avoid getting tagged by a stray blaster bolt and hustles on board _The Banshee_, mere meters behind Sloor and TB. "Okay, hit it!"



possum said:


> Platt looks at the group as they all pour into her ship.  Crash wheels about from various stations, readying the ship for the quick movements to come.
> 
> "I suppose I should tell you all this now," she says the ship begins to lift off.  "We're not headed back to where we got this mission.  Our _benefactor_," she begins stressing the word.  "He's arranged for a refuge for us all."



"Just saw lang as we dan't crash back dawn here," wishes Sloor. "Anybawdy spawt where the destrawyer's cawming frawm an that big hawlaw gadget thing?"

_«Suppossing someone did:_
"I frekking fervently suggest anywhere but that way then."



possum said:


> The ship breaks atmosphere and enters space itself.  The two Star Destroyers are far too distant to mount any kind of resistance as you head out of the gravity well, but do a token burst of turbolaser fire that's easily avoided by Okeefe.  Soon, you've enter Hyperspace and are safely out of the system.



"Any chance we're heading back taw Sel Zawnn, Sra? I gawt taw see a drawid there abawt a desk..." The besalisk grins, puts up his feet and breaks off the autolight tip of a *very* crumpled smoke stick.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2011)

Mack settles in to the inventorying and housekeeping on the salvaged gear, cleaning it an disposing of the waste.  While he is do these menial task and he hears mention of a refuge he remarks, "Cap'n, is this place sportin' a good cantina for celebrating?  I have been trudging along in the wilds of that mushroom infested planet for a few days and I could use a good time."

After finishing up and then cleaning himself in the refresher to rid the smells of sweat, jungle and cordite (or whatever blaster bolts smell like) he seeks out the lovely Captain Okeefe. Mack sidles up to her and tries to be charming with his biggest smile, "Milady we have been victorious and accomplished our mission.  You have saved the day and rescued us from death to make that mean something.  You and me deserve to celebrate and be happy about a job well done.  You are an attractive woman and I like you. We should celebrate together, eh?"

This is a charming and persuasive as Mack can get, so if she still balks, he will try to enlist Mir's aid with her Jedi Voodoo to help him out.  After this trip and mission, the soldier has been way too long without female company and he is getting pretty randy.
_
<<Persuasion (1d20+1=21), He shoots and scores! Maybe.>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 3
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Feb 8, 2011)

"You certainly are persistant," Okeefe replies to Mack's advances.  "The answer's still no, though," she adds.  "We'll be at our destination in a couple of hours, it's not that far." she states to Mack and the rest of the group.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 8, 2011)

Mir considers all that has happened on the planet. She goes through her thoughts in some quiet meditation. There was much to consider, many lessons learned.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 8, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> "Cap'n, is this place sportin' a good cantina for celebrating?  I have been trudging along in the wilds of that mushroom infested planet for a few days and I could use a good time."



"Frek," exclaims Sloor sotto voce, "Fawrgawt taw get a souvenir!" He looks down at his boots, which he's in the process of taking off anyways... "Figure that stuff'd graw intaw awne awf thawse big shrooms, Sra? Get me a pawt, TB will you? Awh and a scrapper!"



perrinmiller said:


> This is a charming and persuasive as Mack can get, so if she still balks, he will try to enlist Mir's aid with her Jedi Voodoo to help him out.  After this trip and mission, the soldier has been way too long without female company and he is getting pretty randy.



"What?! You mean you *didn't* daw anything with that caminaw wawman?" Sloor throws a towel at him, hard.


----------



## Nebten (Feb 9, 2011)

Keyton nods in reply as he situates himself within the ship. He rewards himself with nap for the rest of the trip.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2011)

Mack replies to Sloor with regards to his randiness, "Buddy, that was daaays ago.  A soldier gets the urge daily.  Particularly after the adrenaline rushes of combat.  You want and imp ear for a souvenir?  Little morbid, but definitely intimidating if you wear it around your neck on display."
_
<<Mir not going to pimp for Mack or is the GM just not going to allow success? >>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 3
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 9, 2011)

If Mack even looks in Mir's direction with 'that' request she will look at him with a wry grin, "I do not think so. Just remember, I might convince you to take a walk down to the cantina in your birthday suit." She will smile and return to whatever she was up to before he asked.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 10, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack replies to Sloor with regards to his randiness, "Buddy, that was daaays ago.  A soldier gets the urge daily.  Particularly after the adrenaline rushes of combat. "




"Ha!" waves the besalisk with a grin, "You're just nawt dawing it right."



perrinmiller said:


> "You want and imp ear for a souvenir?  Little morbid, but definitely intimidating if you wear it around your neck on display."



Sloor is not smiling anymore... "You really shawldn't daw things like that, Mack man. That and that whawle insulting the dead bit, it's... bad pawlicy." He turns away, shaking his head.

"What abawt you, Admiral man? You've been quiet. TB here's a gawd medic; let him take a look at you and tell me why the frek you think the rebellian's a gawd cawse. What daw you say?"



Songdragon said:


> "I do not think so. Just remember, I might convince you to take a walk down to the cantina in your birthday suit." She will smile and return to whatever she was up to before he asked.



"Marbling gawd advertissing technique thawgh." Sloor smiles crookedly. "You want my advice?" he says, not waiting for an answer: "You've gawtten as far as you'll gaw with talking. *Shaw* her naw. And frekking pray she never hears abawt this bit with Mir... Frek!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

Mack replies to Sloor about the abilities of human males, "Even so, after doing it to exhaustion two or three time in one night. I am recharged and ready to go a few days later.  I am a young man after all."

He contemplates the suggestion or threat about showing off his naked manhood.  He is a fit and athletic looking young man, nothing to sneeze at.  But after giving it his best shot and failing, he looks at Mir and offers, "Perhaps she plays on the other side of the deflector shield, if you know what I mean."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 3
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Feb 10, 2011)

Varth looks Sloor as the Besalisk asks him about his condition.  "I believe I shall be fine for the trip to wherever you're taking me," he states in a fine Coruscanti accent.  "As for that, I have information that the Empire is planning something big.  I don't quite know what it is.  I've also been funneling certain information to some interested third parties about the Empire's activities.

***

A few hours later, the _Banshee_ reverts back into realspace.  Orbiting an uninhabited gas giant is a small frigate.  A small sensor tower sits atop a triangular engine housing holding seven large engines.  Two tines jut out from the housing at the bottom and a long, thin section of the ship connects this one portion to another.  It is this section in front that seems most interesting.  It takes up a third of the ship but juts downward almost half as long as the ship itself.

Those of you who followed the war closely recall this as one of Kuat's new ships pressed into service just days before the Clone War ended: a _Nebulon-B_ frigate.


----------



## Nebten (Feb 11, 2011)

Keyton is shaken awake by when the ship enters the gravity well of the frigate. 

Secret rendezvous, primer ships. This isn't some small time operation. Any other ships in the area?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2011)

Mack moves up to the cockpit on approach, offering his services as co-pilot.  On seeing the destination being another ship, he remarks, "Doesn't look like there is going to be a cantina or any available babes running around. This looks like we are going to be sent out on another mission right away."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 2 (Rescue) *FP:* 3
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 39 (15 Threshold) *Current:* 39
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 15 *Will:* 13
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 11, 2011)

Mir looks at the frigate as the Banshee approaches it. "Nice ship."

She looks over at Mack and puts a hand on his shoulder, "I am sure they have some female personnel aboard." She grins and shakes her head.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 13, 2011)

possum said:


> Varth looks Sloor as the Besalisk asks him about his condition.  "I believe I shall be fine for the trip to wherever you're taking me," he states in a fine Coruscanti accent.  "As for that, I have information that the Empire is planning something big.  I don't quite know what it is.  I've also been funneling certain information to some interested third parties about the Empire's activities.



"Sure enawth." Sloor leans closer, elbow on knee, "Saw when did you start having dawbts then?"



perrinmiller said:


> After giving it his best shot and failing, he looks at Mir and offers, "Perhaps she plays on the other side of the deflector shield, if you know what I mean."



Sloor throws up all four of his hands and wanders off to do something else.


_«Nice exchange. _


***

"Frek." Sloor takes in the ship... "Neck deep in military crap naw, spirks." 

He scrunches close to the viewports, trying to see if they've got other neighbours.


_«Any other ship in the vicinity, Possum. Docked with the other ship or otherwise. _


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 13, 2011)

*During the trip*

"Been thinking abawt that hawle." Sloor keeps his voice relatively low.

"Go on," prompts TB, settling on its three legs in that quiet corner of the bay.

Its besalisk partner leans two elbows on the droid's outer hull, eyes not quite level with the glowing optics, "I'm talking abawt the awne in the flawr back there."

"Structural concerns?"

"Fawnny. Naw, I was thinking... I didn't even look at it, TB, just ran past awn awer way taw the roof!"

"And that is bad?"

"I shawld have warned them! A hundred frekking spirks... Dead becawse awf me."

"Well technically-"

"'I watched a spirk I knaw kill a hundred peopawl'? Didn't even bawther taw tell them taw run? That's- nawt really any frekking better, is it?" The last word is little more than a grumble: "Frek."

A pause. "So what are we going to do?"

"..... Frek if I knaw."


_«Sloor means it as a personal talk, but feel encouraged to put in your two cents._


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2011)

*During the Trip*

Mack was nearby and noticed the besalisk and his droid talking quietly, and he is a little stir crazy after Okeefe and Mir pretty much left him nothing for entertainment during the short trip in hyperspace, "What up, buddy?  You look to be having a serious contemplative discussion."

He wasn't in a position to overhear the first part, but he was of a mind to discuss programming TB with Sloor anyway.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 14, 2011)

*During the trip*



Binder Fred said:


> A pause. "So what are we going to do?"
> 
> "..... Frek if I knaw."



“Have you considered looking at the Empire like a rival gang?”

“A what?” Sloor distractedly taps on the droid’s hull.

“The Empire, it’s muscling in on our territory, trying to control our cred sources, blowing up our safe houses (you remember Caamas?), ‘bumping off’ our lieutenants (the senator Fang Zar mentioned by Ma-”

The big alien sits up. “Wait! You’re saying we jawined the ‘Rebellian’ gang?!”



perrinmiller said:


> Mack was nearby and noticed the besalisk and his droid talking quietly, and he is a little stir crazy after Okeefe and Mir pretty much left him nothing for entertainment during the short trip in hyperspace, "What up, buddy?  You look to be having a serious contemplative discussion."



“Cawld say that,” mouthes Sloor with the far-away look of someone trying to re-arrange his world view. Then his big brown eyes snap back into focus: “By the by, and in case you were wandering, I ain’t behind mass-killings, at all.” He crosses one set of arms, an elbow still propped on TB’s hull. "Have a seat."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2011)

*During the trip*

Mack sits down and begins absently cleaning his gear, trying to remove the rest of the jungle from it. "What's this about mass-killings? Are you talking about methods of waging war or just genocide?  I don't consider myself a killer, but this is becoming war and I am a soldier."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 15, 2011)

"Hu," Sloor rubs at the side of his neck, dubitative. "Killer, sawldier, War... that's all just wawrds taw me. You - Me and you - *we've* made a lawt peapawl nawt alive tawday, Mack." Should have frekking brought a bottle of the strong stuff on this trip, just for conversations like this! "I guess what I'm asking is: This is haw you see awer side winning, is it? Millions awf dead troopers?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2011)

*During the trip*

Mack leans with his back against the bulkhead, contemplating aloud, "No, I don't see us doing that.  The Empire will win a war of attrition, so killing millions of troopers isn't going bring victory.  Ultimately, it will take us cutting the head off the beast and cauterizing the wound so a new one just like it won't grow back."

"But, I won't hesitate when it is us versus them." 

"Bael Organa seems to have the peoples of the galaxy's best interests at heart, so I am trusting that he will put us to use that will make a more meaningful contribution."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 16, 2011)

"Saw," temporizes the besalisk, trying to see what Mack's trying to say and not quite succeeding. "If bumping awf the emperawrs's gawng taw daw it - if killing troopers ain't dawing us any gawd - why the *frek* are we running arawnd rawtting fungus planets killing troopers? And I frecsing disagree: cutting awf the head ain't gawing taw daw nawthing fawr us if the feet are standing strawng." _'Right?'_ asks his hand gesture.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2011)

Using Sloor's example to help make his point, Mack replies, "I imagine it will take some weakening of those legs for us to gain access to the head to begin with.  More than likely it will take both."

"Besides, just killing the emperor is not enough.  We will need to have an influence in whatever fills that hole in power.  I suspect that's where our benefactor will come in."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 17, 2011)

< Aboard the Resurgence, a few hours after arriving... >

The young woman thanks the good Captain of the Banshee for being there when needed. She then takes her meager belongings and is escorted to her quarters. Mir will take a nice hot show and clean. She changed into something more clean and after meeting with Captain Verana, gets some rest without worrying who or what might attack.

Waking early the woman gets some food and gets herself familiar with the ship. She will then return to her quarters and mediates for a short time. With her mind clean she reaches out and attempts to Sense Force...  (( UtF 1d20+13=17 ))

After she will seek out the others...


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2011)

*On arrival*









*OOC:*


Celebrating Post #2000!   I dropped it here, my 1st game at EnWorld.





Seeing as they have exited hyperspace, Mack says, "Maybe we should continue this discussion another time, eh?"

---------------------

Mack gives Okeefe another look and a sheepish grin, hoping she might take pity on him.  With no reaction from her, he shrugs his shoulders, grabs his gear, and asks Sloor, "Can you please help me carry our looted equipment, buddy?"

Seeing as they are giving us rooms, he will offer to store it there until we can figure out how we are disposing of it.  Mir will find him there.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 19, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Using Sloor's example to help make his point, Mack replies, "I imagine it will take some weakening of those legs for us to gain access to the head to begin with.  More than likely it will take both."
> 
> "Besides, just killing the emperor is not enough.  We will need to have an influence in whatever fills that hole in power.  I suspect that's where our benefactor will come in."




"Alright," agrees Sloor, settling back into a more relaxed planning mode -- AKA fix the galaxy in ten drinks or less. "Let's cancentrate awn the bits us enfawrcers have an impact awn fawr naw, right? Haw are we gawing taw weaken thawse legs?" He looks around as an aside, "Is there *really* naw booze awn this flight? Maybe the captain stashed a bawttle sawmewhere fawr persawnnal use... TB, cawld you have a look and see?"

"I suppose that I *am* impersonating a drink cabinet at the moment," shrugs the droid. As it rises from its squatting pose and rises into the air though, the ship does that sudden forward rush that means the Banshee has just reverted back into realspace. 



perrinmiller said:


> "Maybe we should continue this discussion another time, eh?"




"Frekking hawpe they have *entertainement* in this place!" Sloor slaps his knees and gets up. His face gets back to serious mode for a moment though as he wraps two (overly) friendly arms around Mack's shoulders, "You think abawt this thaw: You kick a man in the balls, he’ll think twice abawt his career chawce. You kill him instead - well - you get a dawzen awf his pals cawnvinced *they* shawld jawin up and kick *your* sawrry ass. You're a sawldier: you *knaw* haw the awther side thinks." 



perrinmiller said:


> Mack gives Okeefe another look and a sheepish grin, hoping she might take pity on him.  With no reaction from her, he shrugs his shoulders, grabs his gear, and asks Sloor, "Can you please help me carry our looted equipment, buddy?"




"TB, you grab a bit too, alright?" The besalisk grabs more than his fair share, a bit worried about the limited market though: "Dan't think we'll be able taw sell much awf this *here*, Mack man, nawt if we want any king awf a price! I'll.... look up the quatermaster thaw, HE might be willing taw trade fawr a thing awr three. Great pullawt as always, Sra!" He gives O'Keefe a thumbs up and a couple of shoulder slaps as he passes by the cockpit. "Hawpe taw have you awn the next awne taw!"

TB tweets at Crash as it goes by as well.

_«Persuassion \ Improve Attitude on captain O'keefe (hopefully to Friendly or Helpful): 1d20+9=23_

_«Possum, Sloor will try to trade/sell their loot to the quatermaster -- favors might work as well. He'll keep one carbine for himself. Persuassion\Haggle roll if needed: 1d20+9=12. Quatermaster's a tough cookie to crack, apparently. _


----------



## possum (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


And here I am, on 1,800.  Congrats, everyone.







The _Banshee_ docks with the _Resurgance_ in its largest and primary hangar bay.  As you exit the craft, you can see a group of rebel naval personnel milling about, doing their normal jobs.  A small security team walks towards you and escorts Admiral Varth to a secure portion of the ship where he can be debriefed on his recent defection.

Another teams heads towards you.  "We've been expecting you," the leader of it says in an Alderaanian accent.  "Please follow me, we want to know what went on during the mission."

After your own debriefing, you are lead to your private quarters and then are granted the audience with Captain Verana.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 19, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor leans closer, elbow on knee, "Saw when did you start having dawbts then?"




_«No answer to this from Varth?_


----------



## possum (Feb 20, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> _«No answer to this from Varth?_












*OOC:*


Sorry, missed that in the interim







"I began to see how the Empire was acting towards its citizens, and the many casualty reports for whatever it is that they're doing with their new project.  It simply became too much for me."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2011)

Mack looks around to see who else is present at this meeting with Captain Verana, "So, what's going on, Cap'n?"

He takes a seat, expecting to be told why they are here on the ship instead of returning back to Alderaan.  He is ready to ask about important issues if they are not presented; mainly loot disposal, alcoholic beverages and female companionship for R&R.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 20, 2011)

possum said:


> "I began to see how the Empire was acting towards its citizens, and the many casualty reports for whatever it is that they're doing with their new project.  It simply became too much for me."




“Saw you think the rebellian has *a chance* awf winning this thing then? Your fellaw awfficers turning awer way when we shawve the evidence in their frekking face maybe?” Some people are squeamish that way.



possum said:


> The _Banshee_ docks with the _Resurgance_ in its largest and primary hangar bay.  As you exit the craft, you can see a group of rebel naval personnel milling about, doing their normal jobs.  A small security team walks towards you and escorts Admiral Varth to a secure portion of the ship where he can be debriefed on his recent defection.




"Keep in tawch, Varth man. You ever need sawwme muscles, you knaw where taw look!" Never hurts to advertise.



possum said:


> Another teams heads towards you.  "We've been expecting you," the leader of it says in an Alderaanian accent.  "Please follow me, we want to know what went on during the mission."



Sloor keeps it simple. He’s never liked the law and order types to begin with and this feels way too much like a police “interview” for his liking. They are frekking lucky he's talking to them at all! 

“Let’s get this awver frekking quick alright? We gawt in, gawt shawt dawn by this handydandy stardestrawyer and had taw frecsing *walk* taw the frekking prison camp through the frekking wawrse mushroom jungle I’ve ever frekking seen! It was a frekking planet, I’ll grant you - balls awf gunk left taw rawt fawr a cawple awf hundre millian years the lawt awf them – but still... Stawpped awver at a village awf natives fawr a rest but gawt spawted by a hawverbike patrawl while we were there -- had taw chase them dawn awn the backs of frekking *Kybucks*! After that a native guide shawed us taw a secret entrance taw the prison and gawt killed fawr his trawble -- Verimak, nawte that *dawn*, in frekking CAPITALS. His name was VE-RI-MAK. Prisan turned awt taw be mawre awf a frekking biawweapan lab then a hawlding camp like we were tawld: wawrking hard at putting blades and crazy brains awn the natives... Anyways, we gawt in alright, but tripped the alarm abawt mid-way thraw. Strange thing was, after we beat the crap awt of the first-respanse team, the awthers seemed cantent enawgh taw just keep us inside the building. They anly flawded-in when the Banshee shawed up and it lawked like we were gawing taw get away... which we did anyway.” 

He stops a beat or two to ponder on that one yet again... “That inquisitawr Dracaw spirk prawbably had sawmthing taw daw with it now that I think abawt it – wanted taw cawme dawn frawm awrbit and daw the jawb himself awr sawmething – but it didn’t hurt any that the base cawmander had gawne a little funny in the head himself, I suppawse.” Now that he thinks about it though, the spirk *could* have sent his personnel out the roof access when they locked down the base and stayed behind with the felucians in a heroic bid to defend the place himself! Frek, the guy was probably a frekking mad hero-type like Mir! 

Don’t really need to mention that to these rebellion-types though: “And that’s abawt it. You gawt questians, better make it quick... Fawr... Three... Twa... Awn.” And he’s out of there. Frekking officers.



perrinmiller said:


> Mack looks around to see who else is present at this meeting with Captain Verana, "So, what's going on, Cap'n?"



Sloor has other things on his mind and goes over the captain’s head for now: “You knaw, Mack man, it came back taw me during debrief but thawse interfering mushrooms really saved awer backsides dawn there. If we’re gawing taw keep dawing this type awf frek, we shawld kit up TB with sawme marbling-gawd jamming tech, right?” He grins wide, taking in Verana for the first time: “Awn the Nebulan’s cred, awf cawrse.” Business expenses.


_« I'll be incommunicado tomorrow, folks. Back Tuesday._


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2011)

Mack replies to Sloor and shows him is datapad, "Yeah huh, sounds fine.  I have been inventorying our gear and making a list of things we should try and obtain while we are here. We need to talk about upgrades and programming for TB too."









*OOC:*


I listed the loot and stuff in the OOC thread for discussion.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 22, 2011)

Mir wonders in on Mack and Sloor... "Morning boys. I hope you both slept well in an actual bed?" She smiles and grins...

"So, we are adding some upgrades to TB?" the woman asks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2011)

Mack looks up at Mir's approach and replies, "Mornin'. Yeah, look here at our inventory and some items we should purchase before splitting up the loot.  It already takes into account paying out Keyton's share since he is splitting on us."

"I think we can increase TB's medic capabilities with a little equipment and some programming for him to do surgery."









*OOC:*


The listed loot and stuff is in the OOC thread.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 22, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> "I have been inventorying our gear and making a list of things we should try and obtain while we are here. We need to talk about upgrades and programming for TB too."



"I hope this 'we' includes consulting a certain floating organism of infinite finesse and, some would argue, preternatural wisdom?"
_
<Response Mack?>_

Meanwhile the besalisk clinks datapads, tranfering Mack's data to his own. He starts scrolling through the green holodisplay, beeping-in likely fence prices for items he know about -- at least, 'likely' if they were still in Sel Zonn and not locked up on a frekking navy corvette! "Uh? What daw you see us dawing with a vid-vawx scrambler and a veridictawr, Mack man?" Seems like frekking subtle gear for *this* group!



Songdragon said:


> Mir wonders in on Mack and Sloor... "Morning boys. I hope you both slept well in an actual bed?" She smiles and grins...
> 
> "So, we are adding some upgrades to TB?" the woman asks.




"Life is a journey of self-improvement," sighs the droid while reading Mack's list over its owner's big green shoulder. "Not all of them voluntary..."

Sloor throws up a pair of arms: "Alright already! You can pick sawmething nice fawr yourself later awn... Just dan't make it taw pricey, alright?"

"As a productive member of the team, I should be entitled to my own share of the proceits. It is only fair."

"A share? A *share*?! You've awbviawsly naw *frecsing* idea how much I've spent awn you already... If anything, *you* awe *me* a pile awf creds, TB thing."

"Ah, indentured servitude with freedom at debt repayment?" There is a twinckle of satisfaction in TB's optics, like a wampa who's just seen foolhardy prey fall into his trap. "I'll start drawing up the papers." 

Sloor rolls his eyes and then dives in: this argument isn't getting away from him that easily: "First awf all..."



perrinmiller said:


> Mack looks up at Mir's approach and replies, "Mornin'. Yeah, look here at our inventory and some items we should purchase before splitting up the loot.  It already takes into account paying out Keyton's share since he is splitting on us."




Sloor interrupts his debate with TB: "He's what?" First time he's heard of this. "Batan baw's jumping awn us?"



perrinmiller said:


> "I think we can increase TB's medic capabilities with a little equipment and some programming for him to do surgery."



"Blawd and guts up taw your elbaws," sadistically teases Sloor with an elbow jab at TB's casing.

"I would rather have kept my manipulators clean," agrees the hover droid, "Or at least full of grease. Might I suggest the Surgical Expertise module, so that things are at least quick and efficient, if no less squishy?"


_«He's talking about the Feat of the same name. 1000 creds._


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2011)

Mack gives TB a wry smirk, "Depends, have you paid your debts to get yourself out being property yet?"

In reference to Keyton's departure, he replies, "Oh, he said good-bye to me.  Mentioned something about no longer being able to continue with us, perhaps he needs to do some of that zen voodoo drek."

He continues discussing some of the gear requisitions, smiling at the typical banter between the besalisk and the droid he says, "The module sounds good.  Perhaps we can enhance his Treat Injury some with programming too.  After this meeting, we should look up this quartermaster and hope he has some good toys.  If this ship is to be a base of operations for SPECOPS, they should have non-standard gear available."

"The scrambler will be good for ECM and the veridicator will help to tell if someone is lying.  That gear can always come in handy for these covert surgical strikes we appear to be assigned to."

"After this let's head down to see the snipes in engineering as well and perhaps get some tinkering done to enhance our weapons too. Maybe improve accuracy or damage on them."









*OOC:*


Limited posting today and tomorrow.  Skiing and crappy Internet access.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 25, 2011)

"That voodoo drek has been quite useful, would you not say?" Mir says with a wry smile. "I may not be a Jedi, but I am versed in the that voodoo as you call it..." She chuckles as she is obviously just playing with Mack.

"Upgrades can be, helpful..." She agrees. 

Mir will approach TB at some point, "Would you be able to teach me some of the medical knowledge you have?" ((trying to get IC how she will have Treat Injury next level))


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 25, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> "The scrambler will be good for ECM and the veridicator will help to tell if someone is lying.  That gear can always come in handy for these covert surgical strikes we appear to be assigned to."



	Sloor looks at the attached files, at market prices in perticular... Frek! “Tell you what, Mack man: I’ll be your awn persawnal veridicatawr fawr half that price, haw’s that? I thawght the vid-vawx thing was taw spoof your image awver the cawm?” He jabs the vid-vox entry, ordering his pad to do a search and retrieve on it.

_«Sloor declines to spend common loot on the veradicator. For the other bit, I don't have GoI and Wookiepedia is unfortunately silent on the vid-vox scrambler. Could you type in a little description of what it does, Perrin?_



Songdragon said:


> "That voodoo drek has been quite useful, would you not say?" Mir says with a wry smile. "I may not be a Jedi, but I am versed in the that voodoo as you call it..." She chuckles as she is obviously just playing with Mack.



The besalisk holds up an open palm: “Uh, wait a tick here: you’re *nawt* a jedi?!” He’s obviously finding that hard to believe -- like a bird claiming it can’t fly... *while* frekking flying!



perrinmiller said:


> "After this meeting, we should look up this quartermaster and hope he has some good toys.  If this ship is to be a base of operations for SPECOPS, they should have non-standard gear available."



“Cawld be,” admits the big alien. Truth be told, he’s already talked to a few crewmen and the quartermaster has a bit of a rep as a... retentive sort of a spirk. He rubs his multiple hands together nonetheless: “You leave the talking taw me, Mack man: They have it, we’ll get it!”



perrinmiller said:


> "After this let's head down to see the snipes in engineering as well and perhaps get some tinkering done to enhance our weapons too. Maybe improve accuracy or damage on them."



“Yeah.” Sloor hums And fidgets, suddenly unhappy about something... “Guess I *will* get the ‘vibraw’ bit of my awld mace fixed up taw.” It’s frekking deadly with it though, and frek if it won’t make his mother proud in the deal too! “Paint it bright red,” he muses. She never did like red...



Songdragon said:


> Mir will approach TB at some point, "Would you be able to teach me some of the medical knowledge you have?"



“I do not have a pedagogic module installed,” whispers back TB, almost apolitically. “I’m afraid it will be somewhat like being read a particularly dry manual. But if that is alright with you?”


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 25, 2011)

Sloor said:
			
		

> The besalisk holds up an open palm: “Uh, wait a tick here: you’re *nawt* a jedi?!” He’s obviously finding that hard to believe -- like a bird claiming it can’t fly... *while* frekking flying!




Mir turns to gaze upon the Besalisk for a moment and then smiles, "No, I am not of the Jedi Order. Or what was the Jedi Order before the Empire made its appearance."

***

To TB... "I think I will pass on that. Maybe I will just watch the next time you have to look after one of the boys."

[sblock=Vid-Vox Scrambler from Galaxy of Intrigue p.67 - 3400 cr]When activated, this Tiny handheld device emits a low-frequency wave  that scrambles all video, audio, and holographic recording with in its area of effect, whi le leaving normal conversation unaffected. Vid-vox scramblers are prized by anyone worried that their conversations are being recorded, including criminal masterminds, CEOs, spies, and the paranoid.

The vid -vox scrambler prevents all video, audio, and holographic recording in the squares adjacent to and the square including the device. Anyone eavesdropping or reviewing recordings of targets protected by an interference generator must make a DC 30 Perception or Use Computer check to pick up only scattered words and phrases. A scrambler can operate continuously for one week on a single power cell, or it can be connected to a generator or other permanent power source. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2011)

Mack replies to Sloor about negotiating, "No problem, buddy.  I will chime in only if I can help.  With my luck with the ladies, sometimes it is better to keep my mouth shut."

In answering Mir's teasing, he replies, "Well, I do respect those neat things you can do. But Keyton was mentioning some thing about trying to be one with universe and not dying or something.  It's all way beyond me."

"Maybe we can pick up a new teammate to help us out here."









*OOC:*


Thanks Songdragon.  Wee bit busy to post that material myself.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 26, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir turns to gaze upon the Besalisk for a moment and then smiles, "No, I am not of the Jedi Order. Or what was the Jedi Order before the Empire made its appearance."



“Brand name vs the actual product,” explains TB, sotto voce.

“Awh! Didn’t want taw pay any rawyalties, right Sra?” half-jokes its owner, curiosity plain on his face. If she needs further prompting, he'll add: "You certainly weren't lacking in the talent pawrtian awf the event, that's fawr sure.”

"Very subtle," compliments his droid.
_
<Response Mir?>_



perrinmiller said:


> Mack replies to Sloor about negotiating, "No problem, buddy.  I will chime in only if I can help.  With my luck with the ladies, sometimes it is better to keep my mouth shut."



“Didn’t knaw you swung that way, Mack man,” grins the besalisk.



Songdragon said:


> To TB... "I think I will pass on that. Maybe I will just watch the next time you have to look after one of the boys."



TB actually looks... disappointed? “Let it be so,” it sighs before hovering back to its owner’s side.


_«I'll be attending a convention next week, so free time migth be in short supply. Back to regular hours on thursday._


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> “Didn’t knaw you swung that way, Mack man,” grins the besalisk.



Mack replies to Sloor's teasing, "No I only swing on the proper side.  I think I saw a cute chick in engineering cover-hauls earlier.  After we take care of business, perhaps you can help me take care of the other business.  I could use a good wing-man."

He looks over at Mir, "Or wing-woman if you are willing to help with that little trick that you do."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 26, 2011)

Mir laughs at Sloor's joking around. She then explains, "I grew up traveling and the like. With my father when he was a guide for those wanted to explore those unknown regions. And with my mother on her various archeology digs. I was never in one place long enough to really call home and never came across any Jedi that I was aware of. I met my mentor, also not a Jedi, and he was able to help me to understand my abilities. We traveled together for several years and when we heard that Jedi were being killed fled into the Rim to keep a low profile."

The woman pauses to let what she said settle on her two companions and continues, "There are several little known alternatives to the Jedi. Of course, the Order is no more so that is all there is these days. And since we are all being hunted, it is better not to be too flashy with what I can do, unless it needs doing, of course."

She looks serious as she looks to both Sloor and Mack... pausing a glance at TB as well, "I trust my secret is safe with all of you?"


To Mack's comment about being a wing-woman and using her abilities, in a bemused manner "Not unless you want to tend the meeting in the buff."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2011)

Mack was about to reply about Mir's secret when she threatened him again about using the trick and his eyes narrow, "Ma'am, that is twice you have mentioned using your trick on me. Tell you what, I will keep your secret just fine, you promise not to mess around with my head against my will."

He is considering, _Why is she reluctant to help a soldier in need.  And she mentions having me take my clothes off.  Hey, wait just a minute.  Maybe she is wanting me all for herself.  Never thought of that._

Mack is now looking at Mir with a somewhat hungry look in his eyes.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 27, 2011)

"Wow... you cannot take a joke huh? If I am not going to use my abilities to get you a woman, do you think I am going to use it to have you walk around naked?" And then she adds with a wry grin, "Not that you would remember me using my wired voodoo on you anyhow." She chuckles at the last.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 28, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir laughs at Sloor's joking around. She then explains, "I grew up traveling and the like. With my father when he was a guide for those wanted to explore those unknown regions. And with my mother on her various archeology digs. I was never in one place long enough to really call home and never came across any Jedi that I was aware of. I met my mentor, also not a Jedi, and he was able to help me to understand my abilities. We traveled together for several years and when we heard that Jedi were being killed fled into the Rim to keep a low profile."




"Wait, you *ain't* talking abawt awld taw mawths, are you?" boggles Sloor, putting it all together. "He's a -uh- He's a generic brand too?!"

_«By which he means Ror Roogak, the ithorian who introduced them way back when (almost exactly a year ago, actually )._


Songdragon said:


> She looks serious as she looks to both Sloor and Mack... pausing a glance at TB as well, "I trust my secret is safe with all of you?"



"Sure," agrees Sloor. As she doesn't seem in a kidding mood on this perticular subject, he forgoes comments about 'payment plans' or 'only if the offer is really, really good'... Frek, he must be _maturing_.



Songdragon said:


> "Wow... you cannot take a joke huh? If I am not going to use my abilities to get you a woman, do you think I am going to use it to have you walk around naked?" And then she adds with a wry grin, "Not that you would remember me using my wired voodoo on you anyhow." She chuckles at the last.




"What is the drama?" inquires TB in an aside with its owner. "From my observations, the traditional women-hunting method consists of stuffing her full of alcohol until her inhibitions fade sufficiently. Is using the force to do the same so different?"

"Uhhh..." Sometimes TB has the strangest perspective on things. It frecsing forces you to *think*... "Becawse she *chawses* taw drink? The awther thing's like- slipping her a frecsing pill when her back's turned!" He shakes his head, "Still can't frekking believe he brawght it up again..."

"In this context, you have to wonder at his reluctance to pay for it as well."

The big alien grunts noncommitally. Obviously, he had been wondering no such thing.

TB rolls its optics. "Wasn't the unspoken reason the fact that it removed accomplishment? That it had not been 'earned'?"

"Just you and me an the starship Sanity, my friend." Sloor softly pats TB's sensor housing. "Just you and me."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

Mack ignores the philosophical talk about drugging, tricking, and paying women into bed.  He is now watching Mir while her attention is focused on Sloor and thinking about her. 

_Man, I know I shouldn't drek where I eat as the saying goes, but she is attractive.  If she wants me for herself, I am game. Maybe friends with benefits maybe. I bet she could..._

Mack shakes his head to clear his thoughts and focus on the current conversation.








*OOC:*


I should have used a few FPs when I rolled that 20 on Persuasion with Captain Okeefe.  I had some to spare.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think that roll probably moved you from _'absolutely not'_ to _'probably not'_, which is a real improvement. Mack is working hard on negating that headway though.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 3, 2011)

"Yes, Ror helped me with my abilities." Mir laughs and continues, "I would not call us generic or the like. From what I understand, there are some organized groups out there, but most are like me. Having a mentor to help us understand and learn from. There are others who have gone to what the Jedi called the dark side. But, like anything there is good and bad. I hope to stay on the good side."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Mack pays rapt attention to Mir's words and only replies softly, "Yeah, huh."

_Stay good babe, stay good.  Well, maybe a little bad.  I good dig the bad girl routine sometimes._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Mar 14, 2011)

Varth replies to Sloor's question after a few seconds of thought.  "I don't know whether or not we can 'win', but I felt that I had to turn away from the Empire when I could.  I can't speak for any others."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah frek. “Well, dan’t mean taw be telling you your jawb awr anything, but dawn’t you think that’s sawrt awf what the Rebellian’s expecting fram you? Frek man, you’ve just stood up taw the frekking *empire*, you’re a marbling *admiral* fawr frekking awt lawd, a leader awf men! You’re a symbawl if I ever frekking saw awne!” 


_«This is an intervention/wake up call, using Persuassion +9 as need be be._


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

Mack drags his lecherous thoughts away from the prospects of seeing Mir naked and looks around to see if they are going to start this meeting or not. Asking Captain Verana, "Who do I have to do to find out what's going on around here?  This is not Alderaan and I get the feeling we are not going to be going back there any time soon."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Mar 15, 2011)

Verana turns to Mack.  "Yes," the Alderaanian captain replies to the soldier's question.  "It was deemed best suited by our mutual benefactor that you remain away from Alderaan for the time being.  This here is a mobile safehouse--if you will--for both yourselves and the Admiral."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 15, 2011)

"What abawt gear?" questions the besalisk. "Can you get us what we need frawn ship's stawres? We've been making a list awf the bare essentials: drawid parts, surgery kits, a weapan upgrade awr taw, jamming pawds..." He hands the list over to the captain.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2011)

Mack nods in agreement with Sloor, "Yes, exactly. Add to the list any recreational facilities for entertainment.  You Navy types might like it dry, but we need something to unwind with after slogging around dirtside in the mushroom jungle."

With a conspiratorial elbow nudge to Mir, he says softly, "Maybe we can find a place with some privacy too, eh?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 18, 2011)

Mir looks to Mack and replies, "Well I was hoping to see more of our new 'safe house'. Just to get a feel of this place and all. Later I hope to meditate, clear my mind and such after several days not only on the run, but winging off to distant planets and battling Imperials and such. One does not get a chance to get that done while on the move and watching your back for bad guys."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 18, 2011)

"Speaking awf entertainement, I was thinking awf starting up a game awf Sabacc, with maybe a couple of games of Tregald thrawn in. You spirks interrested?" He shamelessly includes the capitain in that offer, surprisingly enough.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2011)

Mack looks back at Mir, not sure if he was being discouraged or if she was talking in euphemistic code.  He comments, being a little cagey in the tone of his reply, "Meditation and relaxation, huh? Yeah that could work for me. Maybe a good rub down too, eh?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah well, so much for trying to re-direct the conversation.

[sblock=If Mir looks unconfortable]Sloor chuckles and shakes his head in disbelief, lays a hand on Mir’s shoulder, "You want me taw beat him up fawr you?”[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2011)

Mack is a little preoccupied with his thoughts, apparently the offer of Sabacc or anything else has escaped his attention.  That or he thought Sloor was trying to fleece the Captain and knows that the scoundrel doesn't help in that venture from the likes of Mack.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 22, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor chuckles and shakes his head in disbelief, lays a hand on Mir’s shoulder, "You want me taw beat him up fawr you?”




Mir chuckles at Sloor... "Tempting perhaps, but no."

She thinks about it for a moment and with a nod, "I'll take you up on the game. Give me thrty minutes or so, and meet in the commons? You might be able to get some credits off the crew, if they are game."

She then will duck out without word before anyone can get up or the like.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 22, 2011)

"Hadn't even crawssed my mind," assures the besalisk with a rubbing of the hands.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2011)

Not having any luck finding any recreating so far, Mack heads to explore their new home a bit and see if there are any cute young women on board at all.  In the process he will check out what is available for requisitioning and purchase.

Before making any deals, he will defer until Sloor can help with negotiating.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Mar 23, 2011)

As Mack heads towards his quarters, he can see that there are a few pretty women aboard the _Resurgence_.  He is also able to find his new quarters with ease, a few decks directly below the ship's bridge at the fore of the ship.  This must also be where the other members of the team are staying.

At the quartermaster's office, Mack is able to get pretty much all of his requests for sale.  The quartermaster is kind of strict on it, since the majority of their munitions are low in inventory.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2011)

Waiting for Sloor to work his magic, Mack helps as best he can.

He gets his blaster rifle upgraded for better accuracy, they get a good  deal on a Computer Interface Visor, and he sells his targeting scope.   He selects a bandolier and some grenades.

When it is all done, he has spent 3000cr, but got back 50cr for his  targeting scope.  He also pays off his debt owed to their benefactor.   Checking the balance on his cred stick, there is 1657.5cr.









*OOC:*


Updated my Myth-weavers sheet





[sblock=Haggle Rolls]Improved Accuracy; Sloor's Haggle; Mack's Aid Another (1d20+9=18,  1d20+1=13)
Comp Interface Visor; Sloor's Haggle; Mack's Aid Another (1d20+9=25,  1d20+1=9) - Half
Frag Grenades; Sloor's Haggle; Mack's Aid Another (1d20+9=22,  1d20+1=12)
Stun Grenades; Sloor's Haggle; Mack's Aid Another (1d20+9=14,  1d20+1=3)
Bandolier; Sloor's Haggle; Mack's Aid Another (1d20+9=10,  1d20+1=13)
Selling Targeting Scope; Sloor's Haggle; Mack's Aid Another (1d20+9=21,  1d20+1=8)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14
*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,  Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick  Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------

